# Random Rodent chat thread



## Alex

There has been alot of threads posting pictures of your Rodents, but none really where people can chat about them. This thread is for anyone who wants to post pics, ask questions or just for general chat with people who have the same interests.


----------



## ami_j

woooo i bet this is our general haunt


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> woooo i bet this is our general haunt


 I bet it will be too lol.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I bet it will be too lol.


XD
and NO dubstep talk  :Na_Na_Na_Na:
ok heres my 23 babies :flrt::lol2:
Asbo









Dylan









Felix









Gonzo









Harley









Joker









Ninja









Quinn









Taz









Trouble









Zero


----------



## ami_j

Asher









Delahaye









Diva









Eden









Indy









Jinx









Lily









Lola









Mogwai









Rave









Rogue









Siouxie









need pics of yours alex lol


----------



## Alex

Jaime they are so beautiful :flrt: Asbo has a cheeky little face:lol2:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> Asher
> image
> 
> Delahaye
> image
> 
> Diva
> image
> 
> Eden
> image
> 
> Indy
> image
> 
> Jinx
> image
> 
> Lily
> image
> 
> Lola
> image
> 
> Mogwai
> image
> 
> Rave
> image
> 
> Rogue
> image
> 
> Siouxie
> image
> 
> need pics of yours alex lol


 Aww bless them Jaime :flrt: Your girlies are so cute.

Will deffo get some updated ones. Hopefully tomorrow if they will pose for the camera haha


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Jaime they are so beautiful :flrt: Asbo has a cheeky little face:lol2:


hes such a shy lil guy 
hes trouble, jinx, eden, joker , harley and quinns nephew on his fathers side. delahaye and indys nephew on his mums side and lily is his paternal granny lol 
he reminds me alot of his uncle trouble what do you think?



Alex said:


> Aww bless them Jaime :flrt: Your girlies are so cute.
> 
> Will deffo get some updated ones. Hopefully tomorrow if they will pose for the camera haha


lol took tonnes of choccy buttons to get them to sit remotely still


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> hes such a shy lil guy
> hes trouble, jinx, eden, joker , harley and quinns nephew on his fathers side. delahaye and indys nephew on his mums side and lily is his paternal granny lol
> he reminds me alot of his uncle trouble what do you think?
> 
> 
> lol took tonnes of choccy buttons to get them to sit remotely still


 Strangely enough i could see a resemblence with them. And yes he does remind me of him.

Lol i can imagine, my girls never sit still.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Strangely enough i could see a resemblence with them. And yes he does remind me of him.
> 
> Lol i can imagine, my girls never sit still.


if u think back to the pics of them as babies , his dad is the blue hooded. 
but he reminds me more of troub lol 
though i think hes got lilys face


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> if u think back to the pics of them as babies , his dad is the blue hooded.
> but he reminds me more of troub lol
> though i think hes got lilys face


 Ah yes i do remember, he does resemble lily, but trouble at the same time :lol2:


I have posted these before over in the cat chat but most people wont have seen them

Firstly 










another









He was bought on the 31st dec, and is the last one i have bought so far


----------



## tomwilson

hey guys heres henry hes my fav the only one who has never bit not even a nibble
































got a few up hopefully it'll help to find out what type he is


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> XD
> and NO dubstep talk  :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> ok heres my 23 babies :flrt::lol2:
> Asbo
> image
> 
> Dylan
> image
> 
> Felix
> image
> 
> Gonzo
> image
> 
> Harley
> image
> 
> Joker
> image
> 
> Ninja
> image
> 
> Quinn
> image
> 
> Taz
> image
> 
> Trouble
> image
> 
> Zero
> image


 i love dylan hes soooooooo cute. they all are really but dylan :no1:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> hey guys heres henry hes my fav the only one who has never bit not even a nibble
> image
> image
> image
> image
> got a few up hopefully it'll help to find out what type he is


 
Judging by the pics Tom i would say he was a Chocolate. And he is very beautiful, i want :flrt:


----------



## storm22

lots of cuties in there  cant wait to get piccies of my lil babies up!! all 12 of them and mums tee hee!!! any of the rat guys/girls able to tell me what colour it would be called with an agouti colour on top and white underneath? with a little white coming up the sides but nowhere near as much as hooded?


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> hey guys heres henry hes my fav the only one who has never bit not even a nibble
> image
> image
> image
> image
> got a few up hopefully it'll help to find out what type he is


does he have cream rings round his eyes? judging by his oranging id say mink 



tomwilson said:


> i love dylan hes soooooooo cute. they all are really but dylan :no1:


russian blue point siamese :flrt: hes a very pretty boy 



Alex said:


> Judging by the pics Tom i would say he was a Chocolate. And he is very beautiful, i want :flrt:


he does look choc but the oranging makes me think mink...


----------



## ami_j

storm22 said:


> lots of cuties in there  cant wait to get piccies of my lil babies up!! all 12 of them and mums tee hee!!! any of the rat guys/girls able to tell me what colour it would be called with an agouti colour on top and white underneath? with a little white coming up the sides but nowhere near as much as hooded?


over marked berki /undermarked hooded agouti it sounds like


----------



## storm22

ami_j said:


> over marked berki /undermarked hooded agouti it sounds like




ok i need to get these pics now grrrr damn having no camera!! but they are soooo mega cute esp the little black one with white toes :flrt: just wish i knew what colours were what lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> does he have cream rings round his eyes? judging by his oranging id say mink
> 
> 
> russian blue point siamese :flrt: hes a very pretty boy
> 
> 
> he does look choc but the oranging makes me think mink...


I was just thinking that, i haven't seen a Chocolate as light as that neither a Mink as dark. Either choc or mink, i really like him.


----------



## ami_j

storm22 said:


> ok i need to get these pics now grrrr damn having no camera!! but they are soooo mega cute esp the little black one with white toes :flrt: just wish i knew what colours were what lol


black with white toes sounds like black berkshire like my taz  defo post pics 
Hawthorn Rat Varieties this is a good site for a peruse...white feet and white blob on tummy are berkshire, hoods are the stripe down the back. bareback is head and shoulders and capped is the head to the jawline but many rats are mismarked...still gorgeous though.
another tip is that the white is the marking not , not the colour


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Judging by the pics Tom i would say he was a Chocolate. And he is very beautiful, i want :flrt:


 i only have one good book with pics of different colours its the hamsterlopedia but it only briefly mentions chocolates as a new colour being developed if i remember correctly. he has a twin my freind has him they got a hamster and it gave birth. sadly the mother and 2 of the babies escaped and where never found. they kept the one which looked most like the mother and gave away the rest exept the twins one of which is henry i took him about a month later than the rest being rehomed. he still has the other one though


----------



## storm22

ami_j said:


> black with white toes sounds like black berkshire like my taz  defo post pics
> Hawthorn Rat Varieties this is a good site for a peruse...white feet and white blob on tummy are berkshire, hoods are the stripe down the back. bareback is head and shoulders and capped is the head to the jawline but many rats are mismarked...still gorgeous though.
> another tip is that the white is the marking not , not the colour


ok that has really helped!! yeah the black has a little white on the chest/tummy too, i think its going to be a keeper (although i did say i wasnt keeping any) the 2 tone ones are deffinately mismarked, but hellish cute a propper pair hehe deffo got an albino, just a bit worried no pet home is going to want it  just the fawn ones i'm struggling with colourwise at the moment


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I was just thinking that, i haven't seen a Chocolate as light as that neither a Mink as dark. Either choc or mink, i really like him.


hes a very nice colour  plus ive seen more mink than chocs


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i only have one good book with pics of different colours its the hamsterlopedia but it only briefly mentions chocolates as a new colour being developed if i remember correctly. he has a twin my freind has him they got a hamster and it gave birth. sadly the mother and 2 of the babies escaped and where never found. they kept the one which looked most like the mother and gave away the rest exept the twins one of which is henry i took him about a month later than the rest being rehomed. he still has the other one though


google mink, does he have eyes rings? 



storm22 said:


> ok that has really helped!! yeah the black has a little white on the chest/tummy too, i think its going to be a keeper (although i did say i wasnt keeping any) the 2 tone ones are deffinately mismarked, but hellish cute a propper pair hehe deffo got an albino, just a bit worried no pet home is going to want it  just the fawn ones i'm struggling with colourwise at the moment


awwwwww
silver fawn? ginger? they are one of my fav colours , cant wait til i can get one lol


----------



## storm22

one is fairly grey, again if a girl is a keeper, ads for the others, one is a really pale fawn colour almost off white with red eyes, the others are a light cinnamony non gingery colour.. if you can get them you can have with my pleasure!!!


----------



## storm22

ok seems to be 'buff' on that site / or maybe champagne hmmmm


----------



## ami_j

storm22 said:


> one is fairly grey, again if a girl is a keeper, ads for the others, one is a really pale fawn colour almost off white with red eyes, the others are a light cinnamony non gingery colour.. if you can get them you can have with my pleasure!!!


whats mum...they could be champagne or siamese before they point up.
even if i could get to cornwall id get skinned for getting more atm haha


----------



## ami_j

storm22 said:


> ok seems to be 'buff' on that site


do they have pink or darker red (ruby eyes)
if you look at my rats , lily is pink eyed and indy is ruby , shes actually buff


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i only have one good book with pics of different colours its the hamsterlopedia but it only briefly mentions chocolates as a new colour being developed if i remember correctly. he has a twin my freind has him they got a hamster and it gave birth. sadly the mother and 2 of the babies escaped and where never found. they kept the one which looked most like the mother and gave away the rest exept the twins one of which is henry i took him about a month later than the rest being rehomed. he still has the other one though


That book is VERY good,has got to be my faviourite.
Thats a shame what happened with the mum and babies, but its good that you had Henry, i have never seen one that is that shade before, i would really like to find one because he is a real beauty. Its really hard for me to tell if he is choc or mink because he does have orange ticking in his fur.



ami_j said:


> hes a very nice colour  plus ive seen more mink than chocs


He deffo is nice  And for me it has been more Chocs than Minks.


----------



## storm22

mum's the same colour.. champagny beighy buffy with dark eyes


----------



## tomwilson

looking at that geneticaly i don't think he can be a mink since his mummy was a golden banded. also think hes a tad too dark


----------



## Alex

Jaime have you ever had any with odd-eyes? does it pop up often when breeding?


----------



## storm22

ami_j said:


> do they have pink or darker red (ruby eyes)
> if you look at my rats , lily is pink eyed and indy is ruby , shes actually buff



not had babies out long enough yet lol... and only just opening their eyes, ill get them again now hehe


----------



## storm22

1 deff has ruby eyes (the really pale one), the other ones are still shut


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> looking at that geneticaly i don't think he can be a mink since his mummy was a golden banded. also think hes a tad too dark


 My original thoughts were with Chocolate, because of the dark fur, but i havent seen chocs with orange ticking (not sure if Jaime has).


----------



## tomwilson

i'd only like to know out of interest also would be intresting to know what to expect as the result of breeding. at least hes not got a white belly so know health worries for the babies


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> That book is VERY good,has got to be my faviourite.
> Thats a shame what happened with the mum and babies, but its good that you had Henry, i have never seen one that is that shade before, i would really like to find one because he is a real beauty. Its really hard for me to tell if he is choc or mink because he does have orange ticking in his fur.
> 
> 
> 
> He deffo is nice  And for me it has been more Chocs than Minks.


thats odd lol
whats choc made up of again?cant say its a colour im familiar with...could have umbrous in there ...


storm22 said:


> mum's the same colour.. champagny beighy buffy with dark eyes


they will probably be buff then...siamese start off champagney coloured
eg this is dylan as a baby










tomwilson said:


> looking at that geneticaly i don't think he can be a mink since his mummy was a golden banded. also think hes a tad too dark


if she carried the right genes he could be but its hard to tell.


Alex said:


> Jaime have you ever had any with odd-eyes? does it pop up often when breeding?


never had any that i bred but boo had odd eyes, one pink, one ruby...very hard to tell but one was slightly lighter



storm22 said:


> 1 deff has ruby eyes (the really pale one), the other ones are still shut


will prob be buff...once they open their eyes expect chaos haha


Alex said:


> My original thoughts were with Chocolate, because of the dark fur, but i havent seen chocs with orange ticking (not sure if Jaime has).


see thats whats throwing me too lol


----------



## ami_j

another baby dylan

















lily and bubs...alex look at little trouble lol 


















and haha ninja as a baby..look at them lugs


----------



## storm22

i'd say mine are almost a 'warmer' colour than dylan if you get what i mean... i'm also guessing wont be a siamese due to not having that in any of the lines i know of, my main worry is some of the buff ones the person i got mine from have a neurological problem and i am really hoping i havent got that in mine  they were all bred as feeders so quite inbred


----------



## storm22

ok that pic of dylan looks just like one of mine :flrt: how adorable!!


----------



## ami_j

right tom choc is black and rust...mink is cream and cinny with umbrous
what colour are his eyes thats the key question

alex look here ull like this...black tort with silver patches
Chocolate Syrian


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> right tom choc is black and rust...mink is cream and cinny with umbrous
> what colour are his eyes thats the key question
> 
> alex look here ull like this...black tort with silver patches
> Chocolate Syrian


 black eyes


----------



## Alex

EDIT: Jaime has answered the question lol


----------



## tomwilson

he looks like the one on the left in the first picture


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> black eyes


hes likely choc...best way to find out would be to mate to a black , in theory the babies should be black


----------



## tomwilson

just read it through and its looking like hes a chocolate


----------



## Alex

Second down on the left on that page Jai :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> just read it through and its looking like hes a chocolate


it is  they must orange 
ive learnt more about choc , my main knowing is the yellows and the creams lol


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Second down on the left on that page Jai :flrt:


yup  i think your silver boy needs to make some like that haha
i think torts look sharper short haired personally , the long fur blurs the patches


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> yup  i think your silver boy needs to make some like that haha
> i think torts look sharper short haired personally , the long fur blurs the patches


 breed him to the tort right?


----------



## tomwilson

alexs silver dude is great i saw one like it in [email protected] a few weeks ago almost bought it but we have enough for now gonna wait till we are in the next house i think


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> alexs silver dude is great i saw one like it in [email protected] a few weeks ago almost bought it but we have enough for now gonna wait till we are in the next house i think


Speaking of silver's in Pets at Home, in November i saw a silver boy for sale, at the time i didnt have enough cash, and whilst i was looking round someone bought him  at the time i was really annoyed. Then after christmas i took a trip to Japanese Koi Co and to my surprise they had a silver boy, so that was it i bought him there and then.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Speaking of silver's in Pets at Home, in November i saw a silver boy for sale, at the time i didnt have enough cash, and whilst i was looking round someone bought him  at the time i was really annoyed. Then after christmas i took a trip to Japanese Koi Co and to my surprise they had a silver boy, so that was it i bought him there and then.


 good on you they are very good looking. anyways i'm off to beds now nighty night guys


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> breed him to the tort right?


yup...breeding silver (i think) grey (light grey is slightly creamier looking) to black tort would give 

ah silver confuses me half of them will get it the other half wont 

the yellow will become smoke pearl so you would get (i think!)

gold males 
gold females
silver males 
silver females
gold torts
yellow male
silver torts
smoke pearl

does that sound about right alex lol 
cos half the babies would get the silver gene and as the yellow is from a tort thats just one gene so only half the babies again would be affected? 
all obv would carry black

if you got a smoke pearl male out the breeding and bred him to a black all the girls should be tort and half would be have silver patches...i THINK

lot of thinking lol but this is what i reckon ...genes are tricky

of course as the dad would only carry black only half would be black
i guess you could end up with melanistic smoke pearl...is that possible? bet it would look awesome


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> good on you they are very good looking. anyways i'm off to beds now nighty night guys


Night Tom, speak tomorrow


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> good on you they are very good looking. anyways i'm off to beds now nighty night guys


night tom


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> yup...breeding silver (i think) grey (light grey is slightly creamier looking) to black tort would give
> 
> ah silver confuses me half of them will get it the other half wont
> 
> the yellow will become smoke pearl so you would get (i think!)
> 
> gold males
> gold females
> silver males
> silver females
> gold torts
> yellow male
> silver torts
> smoke pearl
> 
> does that sound about right alex lol
> cos half the babies would get the silver gene and as the yellow is from a tort thats just one gene so only half the babies again would be affected?
> all obv would carry black
> 
> if you got a smoke pearl male out the breeding and bred him to a black all the girls should be tort and half would be have silver patches...i THINK
> 
> lot of thinking lol but this is what i reckon ...genes are tricky


By the sound of that it seems right, half with silver, and im sure only half would get the yellow. If that is right thats gonna produce some striking babies. And yup breeding back will cause all the girls to be tort.


----------



## Alex

Melanistic Smoke Pearl would be awesome, not sure if its possible though:hmm:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> By the sound of that it seems right, half with silver, and im sure only half would get the yellow. If that is right thats gonna produce some striking babies. And yup breeding back will cause all the girls to be tort.


imm glad it sounds right...theres alot of halves to think about in the breeding haha


Alex said:


> Melanistic Smoke Pearl would be awesome, not sure if its possible though:hmm:


hmmm only one way to find out...well obv im gonna google lol but if you make one :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ok thats that idea out the water...smoke pearl is with DARK grey...now to find out what silver grey and yellow is
well not now i need my bed tbh hehe
night alex :flrt:

EDIT: silver grey pearl


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> ok thats that idea out the water...smoke pearl is with DARK grey...now to find out what silver grey and yellow is
> well not now i need my bed tbh hehe
> night alex :flrt:
> 
> EDIT: silver grey pearl


 Aw thats a shame.

night Jaime :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

I hope I am not interupting anything :whistling2:

I used to have pet rats and mice and I'm looking at picking up two beautiful mice from a member here next fortnight. I'm really excited and will post pictures as soon as I get them!


----------



## tomwilson

cool. no you're not interupting its a random thread :lol2: and you are welcome here:no1:


----------



## Cillah

Great. You were all just in the middle of a discussion and I felt bad about butting in. Especially because I've never owned or ever seen the animal being discussed before ! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

yeah i got a hamster of my friend a few months ago and wasn't really sure what colour it was officialy named, we have discovered now that he is a chocolate


----------



## Cillah

We don't have hamsters here so I've never seen one. I move to England next week though and my partners brother has one. So I can't wait to see it. They look really cute.


----------



## temerist

morning all (copied this from cat chat lol)

i have just cleaned out my hamster and taken a couple of pics, but shhhh dont tell anyone i am ment to be a manly man who keeps large mastiffs and rottweilers, not the sort of man who sits on his bed at night cuddling his hamster :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> morning all (copied this from cat chat lol)
> 
> i have just cleaned out my hamster and taken a couple of pics, but shhhh dont tell anyone i am ment to be a manly man who keeps large mastiffs and rottweilers, not the sort of man who sits on his bed at night cuddling his hamster :blush:
> 
> image
> image
> image


very nice little dwarf


----------



## Cillah

temerist said:


> morning all (copied this from cat chat lol)
> 
> i have just cleaned out my hamster and taken a couple of pics, but shhhh dont tell anyone i am ment to be a manly man who keeps large mastiffs and rottweilers, not the sort of man who sits on his bed at night cuddling his hamster :blush:
> 
> image
> image
> image


That's adorable! =]. Who wouldn't want to spend nights cuddling that :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> We don't have hamsters here so I've never seen one. I move to England next week though and my partners brother has one. So I can't wait to see it. They look really cute.


 oh yeah you can't import or export animals in australia can you. not long now and you'll be able to see one in the flesh though


----------



## temerist

dwarf?

its a hamster


----------



## temerist

sorry i get you now :blush: i didnt know she was a dwarf hamster :blush:

i feel very silly now lol


----------



## tomwilson

thats ok dude i'll pretend i nver saw it lol​


----------



## Basilbrush

Just had a wee peep in to my Dupraisi mum's cage and she's eaten all the babies.:sad::sad::sad:

Back to the drawing board I guess. Just started to up the protein for her too but perhaps too late. All a learning game.

How's your hammies doing Shell??

By the way lovely photos from Alex and Jamie and Tom late on yesterday.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Just had a wee peep in to my Dupraisi mum's cage and she's eaten all the babies.:sad::sad::sad:
> 
> Back to the drawing board I guess. Just started to up the protein for her too but perhaps too late. All a learning game.
> 
> How's your hammies doing Shell??
> 
> By the way lovely photos from Alex and Jamie and Tom late on yesterday.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> Jules


 
Awww, I think its quite normal for a first litter, at least you know they are both fertile
My baby hammies are gorgeous and are quite happy to be handled now


----------



## tomwilson

Basilbrush said:


> Just had a wee peep in to my Dupraisi mum's cage and she's eaten all the babies.:sad::sad::sad:
> 
> Back to the drawing board I guess. Just started to up the protein for her too but perhaps too late. All a learning game.
> 
> How's your hammies doing Shell??
> 
> By the way lovely photos from Alex and Jamie and Tom late on yesterday.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> Jules


yeah we're the night owls lol.

sorry about the babies


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Aw thats a shame.
> 
> night Jaime :flrt:


you can still make the torts alex, prob be easier with silver grey anyway lol



Cillah said:


> I hope I am not interupting anything :whistling2:
> 
> I used to have pet rats and mice and I'm looking at picking up two beautiful mice from a member here next fortnight. I'm really excited and will post pictures as soon as I get them!


not at all  


Cillah said:


> Great. You were all just in the middle of a discussion and I felt bad about butting in. Especially because I've never owned or ever seen the animal being discussed before ! :gasp:


oh dont...and yes i remember reading about that , you guys dont have dumbo rats either do you?


temerist said:


> morning all (copied this from cat chat lol)
> 
> i have just cleaned out my hamster and taken a couple of pics, but shhhh dont tell anyone i am ment to be a manly man who keeps large mastiffs and rottweilers, not the sort of man who sits on his bed at night cuddling his hamster :blush:
> 
> image
> image
> image


what a little cutie:flrt: im not the biggest dwarf fan but nawwwww


temerist said:


> sorry i get you now :blush: i didnt know she was a dwarf hamster :blush:
> 
> i feel very silly now lol


awww hehe bless you 


Basilbrush said:


> Just had a wee peep in to my Dupraisi mum's cage and she's eaten all the babies.:sad::sad::sad:
> 
> Back to the drawing board I guess. Just started to up the protein for her too but perhaps too late. All a learning game.
> 
> How's your hammies doing Shell??
> 
> By the way lovely photos from Alex and Jamie and Tom late on yesterday.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> Jules


awww hun *hug* you got them to breed though and thats hard from what i have heard  im sure they will do so again


----------



## storm22

well just sexed my ratties...... 3 girls and 9 boys and the 2 i like the most.... boys typical!!! grrr


----------



## Alex

Basilbrush said:


> Just had a wee peep in to my Dupraisi mum's cage and she's eaten all the babies.:sad::sad::sad:
> 
> Back to the drawing board I guess. Just started to up the protein for her too but perhaps too late. All a learning game.
> 
> How's your hammies doing Shell??
> 
> By the way lovely photos from Alex and Jamie and Tom late on yesterday.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> Jules


Aww thats a shame about the babies  but as shell said, at least you know they are fertile, just have another try. And thanks, will deffo get some proper pics of mine up when they havent just been woken up to have their cages cleaned out. 



temerist said:


> sorry i get you now :blush: i didnt know she was a dwarf hamster :blush:
> 
> i feel very silly now lol


No worries lol, she is a beautiful little hamster :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

storm22 said:


> well just sexed my ratties...... 3 girls and 9 boys and the 2 i like the most.... boys typical!!! grrr


time to get another cage ^^ haah


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> I hope I am not interupting anything :whistling2:
> 
> I used to have pet rats and mice and I'm looking at picking up two beautiful mice from a member here next fortnight. I'm really excited and will post pictures as soon as I get them!


Of course your not interupting anything : victory: feel free to just come here and have a chat. Lucky you! deffinitely post pics up :2thumb:


Cillah said:


> We don't have hamsters here so I've never seen one. I move to England next week though and my partners brother has one. So I can't wait to see it. They look really cute.


No hamsters in Australia! you learn something new everyday.



ami_j said:


> you can still make the torts alex, prob be easier with silver grey anyway lol


That is true Jaime, Not sure what to breed Tort x Black Banded or tort with my silver boy.



storm22 said:


> well just sexed my ratties...... 3 girls and 9 boys and the 2 i like the most.... boys typical!!! grrr


Haha tis always the way.


----------



## Myth

YAY !!! 


about time for a random rodent chat thread -
for some reason was sure there was one but I couldn't find it ? 
um...unless I imagined one ?

:lolsign:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Of course your not interupting anything : victory: feel free to just come here and have a chat. Lucky you! deffinitely post pics up :2thumb:
> 
> 
> No hamsters in Australia! you learn something new everyday.
> 
> 
> That is true Jaime, Not sure what to breed Tort x Black Banded or tort with my silver boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha tis always the way.


hmmm thats a dilemma ...i guess if you breed the tort to the black banded you may well get a couple more torts to work with 


Myth said:


> YAY !!!
> 
> 
> about time for a random rodent chat thread -
> for some reason was sure there was one but I couldn't find it ?
> um...unless I imagined one ?
> 
> :lolsign:


hehe yup defo was time we had one


----------



## Alex

Myth said:


> YAY !!!
> 
> 
> about time for a random rodent chat thread -
> for some reason was sure there was one but I couldn't find it ?
> um...unless I imagined one ?
> 
> :lolsign:


 Yay you came over :2thumb:

I deffo thought it was time to have one, especially when we took over the cat chat thread talking about rodents.

You must have imagined one, i have never seen one :lol2:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> hmmm thats a dilemma ...i guess if you breed the tort to the black banded you may well get a couple more torts to work with


I have been thinking that, i will try with the banded and see how it goes.


----------



## storm22

ami_j said:


> time to get another cage ^^ haah



i have spares already :2thumb:

when is the best time to split them from mums? theyre just starting to wander about a little now


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I have been thinking that, i will try with the banded and see how it goes.


then you can bring me one ^^ lol


storm22 said:


> i have spares already :2thumb:
> 
> when is the best time to split them from mums? theyre just starting to wander about a little now


four weeks for the boys i think, the girls can stay longer


----------



## storm22

ami_j said:


> then you can bring me one ^^ lol
> 
> four weeks for the boys i think, the girls can stay longer


brill thanks for that  guess i just leave them to it to learn to eat solids and the like?


----------



## ami_j

storm22 said:


> brill thanks for that  guess i just leave them to it to learn to eat solids and the like?


lots of nice proteiny foods. chicken , curly kale, a bottle of lactol for when they start using the bottle, boiled egg


----------



## storm22

ami_j said:


> lots of nice proteiny foods. chicken , curly kale, a bottle of lactol for when they start using the bottle, boiled egg


lactol? what do i need that for? i am feeling really thick here now!!


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> then you can bring me one ^^ lol


 If you werent so far away, you could have had one.: victory:


----------



## Myth

I'm going to cheat - recent pics of some of my Syrians

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/487866-some-my-syrians.html


----------



## Alex

Myth said:


> I'm going to cheat - recent pics of some of my Syrians
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/487866-some-my-syrians.html


Now i have seen your black DS, i can see how beautiful she is :flrt: Where d'ya get her from?


----------



## Myth

Another show-breeder of very beautiful hamsters


----------



## ami_j

storm22 said:


> lactol? what do i need that for? i am feeling really thick here now!!


its good for making porridge for small babies , think of it like toddler milk  gives them nutrients 



Alex said:


> If you werent so far away, you could have had one.: victory:


awww damn u...move ? :flrt:


Myth said:


> I'm going to cheat - recent pics of some of my Syrians
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/487866-some-my-syrians.html


oooo *runs off to look*


----------



## Alex

Myth said:


> Another show-breeder of very beautiful hamsters


 Do you have any contact details for breeders down south.

There is one in hertfordshire, but i have not had a reply from her yet


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> its good for making porridge for small babies , think of it like toddler milk  gives them nutrients
> 
> 
> awww damn u...move ? :flrt:
> 
> oooo *runs off to look*


i would have to move about 100 miles lol


----------



## ami_j

Myth said:


> Another show-breeder of very beautiful hamsters


Myth i LOVE black dom spots :flrt: and that cream is gorgeous such a lovely rich colour


----------



## Myth

I have all the directional sense of a dead pigeon most days am afraid 
-Never mind trying to remember who lives where haha ! 

There's some links on my website of a few breeders here and there though.
There's a few 'further down' the country than me though, I know that much 
- depends whereabouts down south...lol


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> i would have to move about 100 miles lol


be worth it tho


----------



## Alex

Myth said:


> I have all the directional sense of a dead pigeon most days am afraid
> -Never mind trying to remember who lives where haha !
> 
> There's some links on my website of a few breeders here and there though.
> There's a few 'further down' the country than me though, I know that much
> - depends whereabouts down south...lol


 haha i will have a look :2thumb: Just looking for a breeder thats a bit closer to Bedford :lol2:


----------



## storm22

ami_j said:


> its good for making porridge for small babies , think of it like toddler milk  gives them nutrients



ok ill see if i can source it then  is it an essential for them?


MYTH

I have all the directional sense of a dead pigeon most days am afraid

has got to be the funniest thing i've seen today hehehe


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> be worth it tho


 how about you move 100 miles this way, come to think of it its prob alot more than 100 miles :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

storm22 said:


> ok ill see if i can source it then  is it an essential for them?
> 
> 
> MYTH
> 
> I have all the directional sense of a dead pigeon most days am afraid
> 
> has got to be the funniest thing i've seen today hehehe


goats milk can also be used i think 
it has a lot of good nutrients, dno if its classed as essential, ive always used it though. 



Alex said:


> how about you move 100 miles this way, come to think of it its prob alot more than 100 miles :lol2:


lol shove a matress in your shed? there room for my explorer in there?:lol2:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> goats milk can also be used i think
> it has a lot of good nutrients, dno if its classed as essential, ive always used it though.
> 
> 
> lol shove a matress in your shed? there room for my explorer in there?:lol2:


 Yup plenty of room, the sheds 20 foot long :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yup plenty of room, the sheds 20 foot long :lol2:


wow hehe im on my way :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Heres a few more pics of my lot.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Heres a few more pics of my lot.


awwww they are gorgeous alex


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> awwww they are gorgeous alex


Thanks, all bred by me apart from the black banded 
The little Domi spot girl in the first pic is so friendly :flrt:

The cream banded boy is a bit cranky, didnt like having his picture taken lol


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Thanks, all bred by me apart from the black banded
> The little Domi spot girl in the first pic is so friendly :flrt:
> 
> The cream banded boy is a bit cranky, didnt like having his picture taken lol


the dom spot is gorgeous , gold dom spot looks very different


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> the dom spot is gorgeous , gold dom spot looks very different


 Certainly does  its a very striking pattern


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Certainly does  its a very striking pattern


i think that white with the agouti colours looks striking because of the ticking


----------



## Alex

she says hi Jai


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i think that white with the agouti colours looks striking because of the ticking


 Yes i think it is too


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> she says hi Jai


she says she wants to live with me too haha


----------



## Shell195

Will my baby Syrians be easy to sex when they are 4 weeks old as they arent now


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> she says she wants to live with me too haha


 Hey! wheres my pic gone it just dissapeared lol.

She wants to stayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Will my baby Syrians be easy to sex when they are 4 weeks old as they arent now


 yup they will. When you are sexing them, you wont mistake a boy for a girl :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Will my baby Syrians be easy to sex when they are 4 weeks old as they arent now


easy  at first when they are young its hard , i got to the stage where i could sex correctly at around a week


----------



## tomwilson

i'm back. been to work and then went to pets at home for hamster food. i hate going in there everything is so tempting :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

We had 2 male rats taken into the sanctuary and I said I would take them, when they arrived my friend rang me hysterical and said come over quick as their bowels are hanging out:gasp: I rushed over to find 2 lovely hoodies with very huge balls. She did blush when I told her, she had never seen male rats before:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> We had 2 male rats taken into the sanctuary and I said I would take them, when they arrived my friend rang me hysterical and said come over quick as their bowels are hanging out:gasp: I rushed over to find 2 lovely hoodies with very huge balls. She did blush when I told her, she had never seen male rats before:lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2: i was a bit worried over henry with this i knew what they where but they where huge :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'm back. been to work and then went to pets at home for hamster food. i hate going in there everything is so tempting :lol2:


isnt it  specially when they have ginger rats in im like GIMME



Shell195 said:


> We had 2 male rats taken into the sanctuary and I said I would take them, when they arrived my friend rang me hysterical and said come over quick as their bowels are hanging out:gasp: I rushed over to find 2 lovely hoodies with very huge balls. She did blush when I told her, she had never seen male rats before:lol2::lol2::lol2:


oh dear ...yeah they are farrrr too big


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i'm back. been to work and then went to pets at home for hamster food. i hate going in there everything is so tempting :lol2:


 Evening Tom, i know, its just too tempting.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Evening Tom, i know, its just too tempting.


 even just looking at cages is bad for me gives me ideas lol. they had baby rabbits and guinie pigs in smallest i've ever seen them sell before so cute. wasn't much in terms of rats and hamsters today though was one cute male syrian though.


----------



## Nic123100

Hi guys just thought I'd introduce my new addition. My little Syrian hammy called Boris, picked him up on Friday and my gosh he's the tamest hamster I've even had :2thumb:

Meet Boris


----------



## tomwilson

Nic123100 said:


> Hi guys just thought I'd introduce my new addition. My little Syrian hammy called Boris, picked him up on Friday and my gosh he's the tamest hamster I've even had :2thumb:
> 
> Meet Boris
> image


 lovely hamster but then again they all are:lol2: glad hes settling in well


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> even just looking at cages is bad for me gives me ideas lol. they had baby rabbits and guinie pigs in smallest i've ever seen them sell before so cute. wasn't much in terms of rats and hamsters today though was one cute male syrian though.


Its just the same for me. Last time i went in they only had dwarves, but they were so cute. Gonna go in on Friday to have a look.



Nic123100 said:


> Hi guys just thought I'd introduce my new addition. My little Syrian hammy called Boris, picked him up on Friday and my gosh he's the tamest hamster I've even had :2thumb:
> 
> Meet Boris
> image


Aww bless him he's so cute:flrt:, lucky you :2thumb:



tomwilson said:


> lovely hamster but then again they all are:lol2: glad hes settling in well


Yup thats true


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Its just the same for me. Last time i went in they only had dwarves, but they were so cute. Gonna go in on Friday to have a look.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww bless him he's so cute:flrt:, lucky you :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup thats true


 i'm still jealous of you having doormice dude you'll have to get some pics up. and if the breed i might even consider a long trip to claim a couple :lol2:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i'm still jealous of you having doormice dude you'll have to get some pics up. and if the breed i might even consider a long trip to claim a couple :lol2:


 When i clean them out i will try and get some pics. If they are out, the moment they spot me, they are gone, instantly back into their box :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Nic123100 said:


> Hi guys just thought I'd introduce my new addition. My little Syrian hammy called Boris, picked him up on Friday and my gosh he's the tamest hamster I've even had :2thumb:
> 
> Meet Boris
> image


AAWWWWW i like black hammys


----------



## Shell195

Heres the last thread that was made








Random Rodent Thread (







1 2 3 ... Last Page)


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Heres the last thread that was made
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/images/misc/paperclip.gif"]image[/URL] image Random Rodent Thread (image 1 2 3 ... Last Page)


That one looks like it ended with a bit of an argument. Hopefully with this one people will chat nicely. After all its just a place for us to chat, and share info : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Heres the last thread that was made
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/images/misc/paperclip.gif"]image[/URL] image Random Rodent Thread (image 1 2 3 ... Last Page)


 think its safe to say that is a dead thread, deceased, it seases to be alive.

lets keep this one alive eh guys


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> think its safe to say that is a dead thread, deceased, it seases to be alive.
> 
> lets keep this one alive eh guys


 Yep it does seem to, we will keep this one going, start again and try to keep this one going like the cat thread.

I know for sure that you, me and jaime will be chatting on here everyday.


----------



## tomwilson

sounds about right dude


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> sounds about right dude


 So what have you been up to today mate?


----------



## Shell195

I think I need to steal Boris:flrt:

I think it depends what people come on your thread as to how friendly it stays as some people just like to cause trouble. Fingers crossed it stays as friendly as catchat


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> I think I need to steal Boris:flrt:
> 
> I think it depends what people come on your thread as to how friendly it stays as some people just like to cause trouble. Fingers crossed it stays as friendly as catchat


That is so true. All it takes is someone to start an argument, then it will go downhill from there.

And yes fingers crossed it stays like cat chat because its great having a place where we can all chat. 

on a lighter note, hows your hammies doing today shell?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yep it does seem to, we will keep this one going, start again and try to keep this one going like the cat thread.
> 
> I know for sure that you, me and jaime will be chatting on here everyday.


you make me sound like i have no life :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> I think I need to steal Boris:flrt:
> 
> I think it depends what people come on your thread as to how friendly it stays as some people just like to cause trouble. Fingers crossed it stays as friendly as catchat


yeah theres the odd few ...


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> you make me sound like i have no life :lol2:
> 
> yeah theres the odd few ...


 
w...w...w-h...what, is this life you speak of :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> you make me sound like i have no life :lol2:
> 
> yeah theres the odd few ...


no its makes it sound like we 3 have no life lol



Alex said:


> So what have you been up to today mate?


 work, trip to [email protected] and then whent to meat gf out of her work. we just watched some of the christopher ecelston dr whos


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> w...w...w-h...what, is this life you speak of :lol2:


i dont know , someone mentioned it one time


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> no its makes it sound like we 3 have no life lol
> 
> 
> work, trip to [email protected] and then whent to meat gf out of her work. we just watched some of the christopher ecelston dr whos


 Nice one mate : victory: i have just sat around all day, cleaning out the rest of my hamsters :lol2:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i dont know , someone mentioned it one time


 well i have never seen it


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> well i have never seen it


 i think they where talking about the place with the light just visible through the crack of the curtians before we go to sleep


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> well i have never seen it


it sounds scary...


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> it sounds scary...


 Well i deffo dont want to see it.Ever.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Well i deffo dont want to see it.Ever.


it probably doesnt even exist lol


----------



## southpython

how do you cull your rodents for your snakes ?


----------



## ami_j

southpython said:


> how do you cull your rodents for your snakes ?


prob best to try food section this is the pet section


----------



## tomwilson

southpython said:


> how do you cull your rodents for your snakes ?


 think your looking for the feeder section dude or you could try pming cornmorphs her breeds feeder rodents


----------



## southpython

Really sorry guys :blush:

thanks for pointing me in the right direction :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

southpython said:


> Really sorry guys :blush:
> 
> thanks for pointing me in the right direction :flrt:


 its ok it's probably gonna happen from time to time on a reptile forum but your the first so heres your trophy:no1:


----------



## ami_j

southpython said:


> Really sorry guys :blush:
> 
> thanks for pointing me in the right direction :flrt:


dw at least you didnt get graphic and its genuine...the amount of ppl who think its funny 

anyway good on you, better to breed your own and make sure they live good lives


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: You lot are nocturnal:whistling2: Im off to bed now as Im old, Night people:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You lot are nocturnal:whistling2: Im off to bed now as Im old, Night people:2thumb:


night shell 

think im gonna go too need to be up


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You lot are nocturnal:whistling2: Im off to bed now as Im old, Night people:2thumb:


 nighty night


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> night shell
> 
> think im gonna go too need to be up


 and nighty night to you to


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You lot are nocturnal:whistling2: Im off to bed now as Im old, Night people:2thumb:


Night shell



ami_j said:


> dw at least you didnt get graphic and its genuine...the amount of ppl who think its funny
> 
> anyway good on you, better to breed your own and make sure they live good lives


this is true 



ami_j said:


> night shell
> 
> think im gonna go too need to be up


Night Jaime :flrt:


----------



## Nebbz

ooooooooooooooo never seen this thread before what a great idea! thought it was the cat threat to start with! 

I currently have 20 babies! Not got pictures of them all yet, 11 of them are three weeks old this friday! But looks like we are keeping the whole litter...:whistling2: maybe...... 

But consists of 
Adults
1 Siamese dumbo
4 Roans/Banded roans
2 varigated
1 Hooded 
1 Hairless 

Babies
6 roans/banded roans
1 champagne self
2 i think topaz? self
2 hooded


----------



## tomwilson

Nebbz said:


> ooooooooooooooo never seen this thread before what a great idea! thought it was the cat threat to start with!
> 
> I currently have 20 babies! Not got pictures of them all yet, 11 of them are three weeks old this friday! But looks like we are keeping the whole litter...:whistling2: maybe......
> 
> But consists of
> Adults
> 1 Siamese dumbo
> 4 Roans/Banded roans
> 2 varigated
> 1 Hooded
> 1 Hairless
> 
> Babies
> 6 roans/banded roans
> 1 champagne self
> 2 i think topaz? self
> 2 hooded


 we have alex to thank.
you'll have to get some pics of the little ones


----------



## Alex

Nebbz said:


> ooooooooooooooo never seen this thread before what a great idea! thought it was the cat threat to start with!
> 
> I currently have 20 babies! Not got pictures of them all yet, 11 of them are three weeks old this friday! But looks like we are keeping the whole litter...:whistling2: maybe......
> 
> But consists of
> Adults
> 1 Siamese dumbo
> 4 Roans/Banded roans
> 2 varigated
> 1 Hooded
> 1 Hairless
> 
> Babies
> 6 roans/banded roans
> 1 champagne self
> 2 i think topaz? self
> 2 hooded


Thanks, the cats had one, so it was time the rats had one :lol2:

Thats quite a crew you have, you will deffo have to get pics up for us all to see :flrt:


----------



## Basilbrush

Myth said:


> I have all the directional sense of a dead pigeon most days am afraid
> -Never mind trying to remember who lives where haha !
> 
> There's some links on my website of a few breeders here and there though.
> There's a few 'further down' the country than me though, I know that much
> - depends whereabouts down south...lol


 
Just had a look at your hammies Myth and they are just gorgeous. Your black and white DS girl is just lovely.: victory:

Don't suppose you know of any breeders up in Scotland do you??

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> Heres a few more pics of my lot.


 
Okay Alex, now I'm seriously jealous.:gasp: Honestly guys, you have some seriously gorgeous Syrians. GAWD I wish I was closer down south but there must be some breeders up here.

Anyway Alex, again you have some beautiful, beautiful hamsters.:notworthy:

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Will get up some of my piccs of my Syrian boy Alfie later on today. I think he's a golden banded l/h. Perhaps you more experienced peeps can put me right. Am away to work shortly but will post later on today along with my Dupraisi.

Have a great day everyone.:2thumb:

Jules


----------



## ami_j

Basilbrush said:


> Will get up some of my piccs of my Syrian boy Alfie later on today. I think he's a golden banded l/h. Perhaps you more experienced peeps can put me right. Am away to work shortly but will post later on today along with my Dupraisi.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.:2thumb:
> 
> Jules


more pics 
i might get more pics of my guys if they will oblige


----------



## Shell195

I will put up a photo of Twinkle the mum of the babies when I take some seperate pics later:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I will put up a photo of Twinkle the mum of the babies when I take some seperate pics later:flrt:


:flrt: wooo


----------



## tomwilson

hi guys


----------



## Myth

For the people looking for hamster 'show' breeders -

Try mailing the relevant Club (Northern / Midland / Southern) 
to ask for details of breeders in your area. 
Link to NHC website: Web Links - National Hamster Council

Alternatively check out the 2010 show listings and see if there's any nearby, there are baby hamsters for sale at some shows. Also a good way of meeting fellow hamster crazy people - and meeting up to collect previously arranged hamsters from people that would otherwise be far too far away !

There is also the BHA I've been told the list has been updated though the site is somewhat extinct these days - though unsure if simply 'anyone' who submits is added to this register so_ personally_ I would recommend contacting the club sec. in your area.

Welcome to the British Hamster Association Web Site

Hope this helps a few people.


----------



## Cillah

Oh those hamsters are so cute. Being an Aussie, I've never seen a hamster. Are they easy to care for? I've owned rats and mice


----------



## Myth

Pretty much easy critters to care for yes 
- Less demanding than Rats...
but crave 'human attention' more than mice if that makes sense ?

Don't climb like mice and rats - they're ground dwelling though some do climb the bars and do scary 'spider-ham' upside-down acrobatics. Best to make sure they can't fall and do themselves a damage if they want to start that game. Their eye-sight isn't great but they make up for it with smell and hearing.

Compared to my meece I find Syrians much cleaner and they don't smell !
They pee in a corner so easy to 'litter train' which makes for an easier life so far as cage cleaning is concerned too.

They're lovely creatures. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Oh those hamsters are so cute. Being an Aussie, I've never seen a hamster. Are they easy to care for? I've owned rats and mice


yeah they are fairly easy


----------



## ami_j

Myth said:


> Pretty much easy critters to care for yes
> - Less demanding than Rats...
> but crave 'human attention' more than mice if that makes sense ?
> 
> Don't climb like mice and rats - they're ground dwelling though some do climb the bars and do scary 'spider-ham' upside-down acrobatics. Best to make sure they can't fall and do themselves a damage if they want to start that game. Their eye-sight isn't great but they make up for it with smell and hearing.
> 
> Compared to my meece I find Syrians much cleaner and they don't smell !
> They pee in a corner so easy to 'litter train' which makes for an easier life so far as cage cleaning is concerned too.
> 
> They're lovely creatures. :2thumb:


you put in the first paragraph what i meant but didnt know how to put


----------



## Cillah

Anything that craves human attention is a winner as I'm a sucker and love to provide it . I feel like everyone knows about hamsters but they seem really complicated to me. So as daft as it must sound. I'd rather know in advance. My partner's brother has one though and I'll be spending time with her .

There are so many different types by the looks of it too.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Oh those hamsters are so cute. Being an Aussie, I've never seen a hamster. Are they easy to care for? I've owned rats and mice


 i'd probably say they where about the same in care terms but syrians have to live in seperate cages and its best to keep an eye on dwarf species living together as they can get agresive to each other as well


----------



## Myth

Cillah said:


> Anything that craves human attention is a winner as I'm a sucker and love to provide it . I feel like everyone knows about hamsters but they seem really complicated to me. So as daft as it must sound. I'd rather know in advance. My partner's brother has one though and I'll be spending time with her .
> 
> There are so many different types by the looks of it too.


There's a fair few types of Dwarf hamster, some not as 'clean' as Syrians though 
(ie: they have no preference as to a toilet spot..haha!) 
I have a Chinese but she is a bit of a minx and chews on me.
I have met nice Chinese hams though and some other nice Dwarfies.

I like my Syrians though - They tend to be a bit slower and easier to handle than dwarfs for the main
( as well as better toilet habits. )

'Tis the way they stand at the door 'meer-katting' at you for attention 
- can turn you into a well trained 'human slave' in no time...

:lolsign:


----------



## ami_j

Myth said:


> There's a fair few types of Dwarf hamster, some not as 'clean' as Syrians though
> (ie: they have no preference as to a toilet spot..haha!)
> I have a Chinese but she is a bit of a minx and chews on me.
> I have met nice Chinese hams though and some other nice Dwarfies.
> 
> I like my Syrians though - They tend to be a bit slower and easier to handle than dwarfs for the main
> ( as well as better toilet habits. )
> 
> 'Tis the way they stand at the door 'meer-katting' at you for attention
> - can turn you into a well trained 'human slave' in no time...
> 
> :lolsign:


i must say i much prefer syrians too


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Anything that craves human attention is a winner as I'm a sucker and love to provide it . I feel like everyone knows about hamsters but they seem really complicated to me. So as daft as it must sound. I'd rather know in advance. My partner's brother has one though and I'll be spending time with her .
> 
> There are so many different types by the looks of it too.


 only 3 species avialable as pets, syrian, rusian dwarf, chinese dwarf, and 2 sub species of rusian dwarf, the winter white and the robroski (not sure of the spelling). but there are lots of colour varieties esspecialy in the syrians


----------



## Cillah

So Syrian would be the best for a first time owner? =]


----------



## Myth

I'd say yes but then I'm biased !! :lol2:

Is down to personal preference really 
- some dwarfs can be cuddly too.
But Syrians are my first love when it comes to hamster species.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> only 3 species avialable as pets, syrian, rusian dwarf, chinese dwarf, and 2 sub species of rusian dwarf, the winter white and the robroski (not sure of the spelling). but there are lots of colour varieties esspecialy in the syrians


you forgot campbells


----------



## Cillah

I doubt I'll be getting one anytime soon. Adjusting to a new country with mice and two hedgehogs is enough for me. Until I settle in :whistling2:

But that's what the second bedroom is for, right? =D


----------



## tomwilson

i would say syrian, rusian dwarf or winter white would be ok for a first timer. my first was the winter whites. syrians are a bit more handlable but the other to are but to. roboroskis and chinese hamsters are a bit to fast and wriggly i think


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I doubt I'll be getting one anytime soon. Adjusting to a new country with mice and two hedgehogs is enough for me. Until I settle in :whistling2:
> 
> But that's what the second bedroom is for, right? =D


 i love hedgehogs need pictures when you can please


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> you forgot campbells


 dam i thought cambells was another name for robos lol my mistake. i was looking for european hamsters a last year aparently the crop up as pets occasionally


----------



## Cillah

This is Dippy. My partner and my hedgehog. We'll be getting a little girl within the fortnight too.

And another


----------



## Myth

Oh looks sweet ! 
'specially in that second pic

:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> image
> 
> This is Dippy. My partner and my hedgehog. We'll be getting a little girl within the fortnight too.
> 
> And another
> 
> image


 awwww i really want one maybe next year. i have alot on the list of pets for next year lol


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> awwww i really want one maybe next year. i have alot on the list of pets for next year lol


My partner and I have a list with A LOT of pets on it too. One day we'll get there


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> dam i thought cambells was another name for robos lol my mistake. i was looking for european hamsters a last year aparently the crop up as pets occasionally


yeah campbells are the ones frequently hybridized with ww
now i would LOVE a european lol


----------



## Alex

Myth said:


> Oh looks sweet !
> 'specially in that second pic
> 
> :flrt:


 Aww so cute :flrt:


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> So Syrian would be the best for a first time owner? =]


 I would say Syrian is the best, dwarfs are more jumpy, and are not as keen being handled.


----------



## Alex

Myth said:


> I'd say yes but then I'm biased !! :lol2:
> 
> Is down to personal preference really
> - some dwarfs can be cuddly too.
> But Syrians are my first love when it comes to hamster species.


Its the same for me, syrian was my first, and they are much more friendly than dwarf's



tomwilson said:


> dam i thought cambells was another name for robos lol my mistake. i was looking for european hamsters a last year aparently the crop up as pets occasionally


Tell you what im looking for Tom, Mouse-like Hamsters.



tomwilson said:


> awwww i really want one maybe next year. i have alot on the list of pets for next year lol


I have a long list of pets for this year :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

hey alex


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> hey alex


 Hey Tom, how are you doing?

second try with my Tortoiseshell x Black banded last night but no luck yet.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Hey Tom, how are you doing?
> 
> second try with my Tortoiseshell x Black banded last night but no luck yet.


 i'm watching the last episode of christopher eclston as dr who.
chinese dwarfs hamsters are one of the mouse like species dude.
have you seen the snuggle pouch (or something like that) they sell in [email protected] for hamsters to sleep in. i think yes they look nice and comfortable but lets be honest a hamster is gonna chew that up in the fist night really isn't it


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i'm watching the last episode of christopher eclston as dr who.
> chinese dwarfs hamsters are one of the mouse like species dude.
> have you seen the snuggle pouch (or something like that) they sell in [email protected] for hamsters to sleep in. i think yes they look nice and comfortable but lets be honest a hamster is gonna chew that up in the fist night really isn't it


 These actually look like mice, long tails, heres a pic of one online for you to see http://www.redorbit.com/modules/reflib/article_images/42_3e943263c3afb9456f0cc8fb1cfbe1bb.jpg

Havent seen them yet, but im going in tomorrow so i will keep my eye out for them: victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> These actually look like mice, long tails, heres a pic of one online for you to see http://www.redorbit.com/modules/reflib/article_images/42_3e943263c3afb9456f0cc8fb1cfbe1bb.jpg
> 
> Havent seen them yet, but im going in tomorrow so i will keep my eye out for them: victory:


 aww its so cute i want it


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> aww its so cute i want it


 They are on my list of i wants :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Basilbrush said:


> Okay Alex, now I'm seriously jealous.:gasp: Honestly guys, you have some seriously gorgeous Syrians. GAWD I wish I was closer down south but there must be some breeders up here.
> 
> Anyway Alex, again you have some beautiful, beautiful hamsters.:notworthy:
> 
> Jules


 Thanks :flrt:


Shell195 said:


> I will put up a photo of Twinkle the mum of the babies when I take some seperate pics later:flrt:


 
Deffinitly :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> They are on my list of i wants :lol2:


 my list is growing more and more i'm actualy going to put it down now more out of my own curiosity than any thing
chinese water dragons
bosc monitor
colubrid snake of some description
royal python
african pygmy hedgehogs
totiose
sugar gliders
bugies
love birds
rats
huskey a silver and white one
some more salamander
african clawed frogs looking for natural colours but no luck yet
fire bellied toads
degu
its actualy shorter than i thought :lol2:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> my list is growing more and more i'm actualy going to put it down now more out of my own curiosity than any thing
> chinese water dragons
> bosc monitor
> colubrid snake of some description
> royal python
> african pygmy hedgehogs
> totiose
> sugar gliders
> bugies
> love birds
> rats
> huskey a silver and white one
> some more salamander
> african clawed frogs looking for natural colours but no luck yet
> fire bellied toads
> degu
> its actualy shorter than i thought :lol2:


 
Haha quite alot, are you going to get most of that in your new place?

Mine would be 

Mouse like hamsters
gerbils
and steppe lemmings


----------



## Nic123100

ami_j said:


> AAWWWWW i like black hammys





Shell195 said:


> I think I need to steal Boris:flrt:
> 
> I think it depends what people come on your thread as to how friendly it stays as some people just like to cause trouble. Fingers crossed it stays as friendly as catchat


Thanks guys 

Okay guys I have a question, I've read that I can give Boris (Syrian) some live food like meal worms etc, firstly is this deffo okay? And secondly the only thing I'm worried about is that he puts everything in his pouch, so how would I go about feed him a mealie, do I make sure its dead first, get dried ones like for birds, or just not try him with them. I have visions of a mealie trying to escape from his pouch and doing him some nasty damage.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alex

Nic123100 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Okay guys I have a question, I've read that I can give Boris (Syrian) some live food like meal worms etc, firstly is this deffo okay? And secondly the only thing I'm worried about is that he puts everything in his pouch, so how would I go about feed him a mealie, do I make sure its dead first, get dried ones like for birds, or just not try him with them. I have visions of a mealie trying to escape from his pouch and doing him some nasty damage.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have fed mine a few mealies before, i squash the mealworms head then pass it to them. None of mine have ever pouched them, just eaten them on the spot. i think its best doing it this way incase he does pouch it.


----------



## Nic123100

Alex said:


> I have fed mine a few mealies before, i squash the mealworms head then pass it to them. None of mine have ever pouched them, just eaten them on the spot. i think its best doing it this way incase he does pouch it.


Ah brilliant thank you , I have feeding tongs so will swish the mealies heads with that, hopefully Boris will enjoy them. He seems to have an obsession with pouching everything, bless his little baggy cheeks :2thumb:


----------



## J-Williams

Hello, I have 2 Persian Jirds in a 'temp' enclosure and I need help designing their new one!

I have 2 males and I want to keep them in a "3ft. long x 1ft. high x 1ft. deep" tank with a mesh extension on top of the same size! I want to furbish the enclosure around their natural habitat!

Has anybody got any idea's?


----------



## Alex

Nic123100 said:


> Ah brilliant thank you , I have feeding tongs so will swish the mealies heads with that, hopefully Boris will enjoy them. He seems to have an obsession with pouching everything, bless his little baggy cheeks :2thumb:


 He should love them :2thumb:
And bless him, hes so cute :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Haha quite alot, are you going to get most of that in your new place?
> 
> Mine would be
> 
> Mouse like hamsters
> gerbils
> and steppe lemmings


 probably not we're moving into gf's parents for a while, i plan on getting a couple of things if possible but it's up to them i'm affriad


----------



## tomwilson

J-Williams said:


> Hello, I have 2 Persian Jirds in a 'temp' enclosure and I need help designing their new one!
> 
> I have 2 males and I want to keep them in a "3ft. long x 1ft. high x 1ft. deep" tank with a mesh extension on top of the same size! I want to furbish the enclosure around their natural habitat!
> 
> Has anybody got any idea's?


 so kind of like a jerbilarium then


----------



## J-Williams

tomwilson said:


> so kind of like a jerbilarium then


Well I like all my pets to have an enclosure which resembles their natural habitat, so if by jerbilarium you mean plastic pipes etc. no, sorry : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

J-Williams said:


> Well I like all my pets to have an enclosure which resembles their natural habitat, so if by jerbilarium you mean plastic pipes etc. no, sorry : victory:


 i'm not giving it as an example just so i can get an idea of what you mean, a natralistic jerbilarium then :lol2:


----------



## J-Williams

Yes, very much like that, its just I need to know how to make it look like, Iraq, Afrgan, Greece etc. Any Idea's, rock mounds, branches, deep digging area!!!


----------



## Nic123100

Alex said:


> He should love them :2thumb:
> And bless him, hes so cute :flrt:


Hopefully he will nom like never before haha 
I must say I've missed owning hamsters, my last one died of old age about 5 years ago when I was 13, so its brilliant having him around, I forgot what characters they are haha


----------



## Alex

J-Williams said:


> Yes, very much like that, its just I need to know how to make it look like, Iraq, Afrgan, Greece etc. Any Idea's, rock mounds, branches, deep digging area!!!


You could build the mesh top, ontop of a 3 foot aquarium.

I have seen bulids that areas are made out of polystyrene, then grouted, painted,and varnished. Looks really good. you could make allsorts of climbing/hiding places that way not sure of the health risk this entails

http://oakfarmrabbitsandrodents.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=20 Found this online, as i said you will need to read to find out the health implications using polystyrene with a rodent that chews


----------



## Alex

Nic123100 said:


> Hopefully he will nom like never before haha
> I must say I've missed owning hamsters, my last one died of old age about 5 years ago when I was 13, so its brilliant having him around, I forgot what characters they are haha


I started up with hamsters March last year and they are so interesting. They definitely are characters, i love it when they stand up listening, so cute when they do that :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

J-Williams said:


> Yes, very much like that, its just I need to know how to make it look like, Iraq, Afrgan, Greece etc. Any Idea's, rock mounds, branches, deep digging area!!!


 thought would need to go into what you're going to make it out of bearing in mind rodents will gnaw out of almost anything if they really want to, you're looking at a desert land scape which is the same no matter what country you're in sand and rocks. and although i under stand the asthetics behind a naturalistic enclosure the health benefits although great in many species is not always important ie. mortality rate not always lower, rocks could disludge and fall on them etc, non naturalistic enclosures have been tested for a good few years. not saying don't do it just food for thought, pics would be good


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> probably not we're moving into gf's parents for a while, i plan on getting a couple of things if possible but it's up to them i'm affriad


 Does her parents like animals?


----------



## Nic123100

Alex said:


> I started up with hamsters March last year and they are so interesting. They definitely are characters, i love it when they stand up listening, so cute when they do that :flrt:


Aw I know the pose, it's like they wanna try and get in on the conversation :lol2::flrt:


----------



## Alex

Nic123100 said:


> Aw I know the pose, it's like they wanna try and get in on the conversation :lol2::flrt:


 Yep thats the one :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Does her parents like animals?


 they're not like my mum who can't stand the thought of them :lol2: 
and they know about the existing collection, don't know how it would work whether i ask their permission for pets or what ever. hoping for hedgehogs and door mice tbh if they'll let me. hopefully the money we save on rent will let us get a deposit for our own house tbh dude


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> they're not like my mum who can't stand the thought of them :lol2:
> and they know about the existing collection, don't know how it would work whether i ask their permission for pets or what ever. hoping for hedgehogs and door mice tbh if they'll let me. hopefully the money we save on rent will let us get a deposit for our own house tbh dude


Atleast they dont hate them, so they let you keep them.
And yep, saving for a deposit for a house is more important than buying the animals, which you can save for when you are in your new house and settled. It also gives you an idea of what you can get, with the space left.


----------



## J-Williams

Thats exactly the problem, its all got to be 'jird' proof, I dont think polystirene is a great idea, mine chew everything, and can get thorugh a plastic plant pot in 24 hourse, and a loo role in about 4 hours!!!

I think im going to go back to basics instead of going all fancy...

It will be about 2 weeks untill I have the tank with the mesh extension so Ill put a photo up then!!

Im sure I could cement a rock pile together (make sure its not toxic) and have a hollow area inside, this can be used a a house for them to sleep in , Ill need a deep digging area which can be basic substrate, I can no-nails (maybe) plant pots to the bottom of the tank, they would be under the deep substrate and be a holder for the branches!

Anymore Idea's???


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Atleast they dont hate them, so they let you keep them.
> And yep, saving for a deposit, is more important than getting the animals, which you can save for when you are in your new house.


 tue dude i'm fed up of paying rent at least with a morgage them money goes to paying for my house and not some lazy landlord :lol2:
yeah they don't mind me keeping my animals as long as i look after them which i do so :2thumb:


----------



## J-Williams

Aswell, I would like some grasses in there, so I wonder, which are fine (non toxic) and how long would they last!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Myth

**buts in with some new mice piccys...**

Well I decided today was the day.
Emptied out and cleaned the 'Mouse TV'...
then gathered up my girls for introductions - so far so good. 

I've stripped the 'Mouse TV' pretty much bare apart from essentials.
(pile of paper for bedding water bottle and one platform) 
So there isn't really anything for them TO fall out over...hehe :lol:

All together apart from little miss Runty.
Just don't trust my other girls - she's just SO darn teeny.

PICCYS 

Lucy-fur 










Moo 










As yet Un-named baby girl from last litter










Group Shots: 
Moo, Lucy-fur, Cracker, Tinsel, Joke, Fluke, 'no-name', and Runty




























:flrt:


Pretty Prettys !!! 
Hopefully this group will work out, is fab seeing them all together. 
Shame Runty doesn't seem to be growing. 
Daren't risk putting her in with that lot so she's got a little home on her own for now *sigh* 
Determined plucky little thing - never thought she'd make it this far.
For size comparison the unnamed Dark fuzzy girl in pics is her sister !!


----------



## Alex

J-Williams said:


> Thats exactly the problem, its all got to be 'jird' proof, I dont think polystirene is a great idea, mine chew everything, and can get thorugh a plastic plant pot in 24 hourse, and a loo role in about 4 hours!!!
> 
> I think im going to go back to basics instead of going all fancy...
> 
> It will be about 2 weeks untill I have the tank with the mesh extension so Ill put a photo up then!!
> 
> Im sure I could cement a rock pile together (make sure its not toxic) and have a hollow area inside, this can be used a a house for them to sleep in , Ill need a deep digging area which can be basic substrate, I can no-nails (maybe) plant pots to the bottom of the tank, they would be under the deep substrate and be a holder for the branches!
> 
> Anymore Idea's???


Yep, you could take that idea, and cement rocks together, would create a good cave, and then high thick branches will let them climb but be too thick for them to gnaw away quickly.


----------



## tomwilson

J-Williams said:


> Thats exactly the problem, its all got to be 'jird' proof, I dont think polystirene is a great idea, mine chew everything, and can get thorugh a plastic plant pot in 24 hourse, and a loo role in about 4 hours!!!
> 
> I think im going to go back to basics instead of going all fancy...
> 
> It will be about 2 weeks untill I have the tank with the mesh extension so Ill put a photo up then!!
> 
> Im sure I could cement a rock pile together (make sure its not toxic) and have a hollow area inside, this can be used a a house for them to sleep in , Ill need a deep digging area which can be basic substrate, I can no-nails (maybe) plant pots to the bottom of the tank, they would be under the deep substrate and be a holder for the branches!
> 
> Anymore Idea's???


problem then is what if one gets injured or god forbid one dies in the house part how do you get to it. plus would you give them a wheel because thats not natural but a 3 foot enclosure isn't going to offer the exercise they get in the wild without it.


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> tue dude i'm fed up of paying rent at least with a morgage them money goes to paying for my house and not some lazy landlord :lol2:
> yeah they don't mind me keeping my animals as long as i look after them which i do so :2thumb:


 Yep thats true, and i can tell you look after your animals very well : victory:


----------



## J-Williams

Im sure I could always have a rock lift off the top of the cave to get to them! Aswell, A wheel is a definate, I want it to be natural but its about their health!


----------



## Alex

Myth said:


> Well I decided today was the day.
> Emptied out and cleaned the 'Mouse TV'...
> then gathered up my girls for introductions - so far so good.
> 
> I've stripped the 'Mouse TV' pretty much bare apart from essentials.
> (pile of paper for bedding water bottle and one platform)
> So there isn't really anything for them TO fall out over...hehe :lol:
> 
> All together apart from little miss Runty.
> Just don't trust my other girls - she's just SO darn teeny.
> 
> PICCYS
> 
> Lucy-fur
> 
> image
> 
> Moo
> 
> image
> 
> As yet Un-named baby girl from last litter
> 
> image
> 
> Group Shots:
> Moo, Lucy-fur, Cracker, Tinsel, Joke, Fluke, 'no-name', and Runty
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt:
> 
> 
> Pretty Prettys !!!
> Hopefully this group will work out, is fab seeing them all together.
> Shame Runty doesn't seem to be growing.
> Daren't risk putting her in with that lot so she's got a little home on her own for now *sigh*
> Determined plucky little thing - never thought she'd make it this far.
> For size comparison the unnamed Dark fuzzy girl in pics is her sister !!


They are so beautiful :flrt:
i love meeces :flrt: Yours are so cute :flrt::flrt:

The little'un is very small compared to her sis, do you reckon she will continue growing?


----------



## Alex

J-Williams said:


> Im sure I could always have a rock lift off the top of the cave to get to them! Aswell, A wheel is a definate, I want it to be natural but its about their health!


Yep deffo have a rock that will lift off, will make cleaning out much easier :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Myth said:


> Well I decided today was the day.
> Emptied out and cleaned the 'Mouse TV'...
> then gathered up my girls for introductions - so far so good.
> 
> I've stripped the 'Mouse TV' pretty much bare apart from essentials.
> (pile of paper for bedding water bottle and one platform)
> So there isn't really anything for them TO fall out over...hehe :lol:
> 
> All together apart from little miss Runty.
> Just don't trust my other girls - she's just SO darn teeny.
> 
> PICCYS
> 
> Lucy-fur
> 
> image
> 
> Moo
> 
> image
> 
> As yet Un-named baby girl from last litter
> 
> image
> 
> Group Shots:
> Moo, Lucy-fur, Cracker, Tinsel, Joke, Fluke, 'no-name', and Runty
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt:
> 
> 
> Pretty Prettys !!!
> Hopefully this group will work out, is fab seeing them all together.
> Shame Runty doesn't seem to be growing.
> Daren't risk putting her in with that lot so she's got a little home on her own for now *sigh*
> Determined plucky little thing - never thought she'd make it this far.
> For size comparison the unnamed Dark fuzzy girl in pics is her sister !!


 i agree with alex very cute indeed you'll have to keep us updated on runty shes very cute


----------



## J-Williams

Oooh, a little tip to anyone who has jirds, or any rodent, and your worried about them getting too bord, I have a possible enrichment idea!!!

Now it may sound a little nasty and I wouldnt recomend it with ill or old rodents, only young and healthy ones but....

Every morning and every night, completely destroy and mess up their nest, it gives them something to do! :lol2: Kind of nasty though! :bash:

If anybody has any reasons why this shouldnt be done please tell me!!


----------



## tomwilson

J-Williams said:


> Im sure I could always have a rock lift off the top of the cave to get to them! Aswell, A wheel is a definate, I want it to be natural but its about their health!


 ok a google search came up with nothing but i've got an idea for you rock is going to be very heavy and possibly very expensive but what if we where to mix a few ideas together. it needs ton be strong but look natural so what if we go with this idea of having alexs naturalistic polystyrene idea with an underlying stronger structure that is rodent proof. also how old are you if you don't mind me asking


----------



## tomwilson

J-Williams said:


> Oooh, a little tip to anyone who has jirds, or any rodent, and your worried about them getting too bord, I have a possible enrichment idea!!!
> 
> Now it may sound a little nasty and I wouldnt recomend it with ill or old rodents, only young and healthy ones but....
> 
> Every morning and every night, completely destroy and mess up their nest, it gives them something to do! :lol2: Kind of nasty though! :bash:
> 
> If anybody has any reasons why this shouldnt be done please tell me!!


i think sally would have your hand off she hates being woken up lol


----------



## J-Williams

Hmmm, Why do you ask how old I am??? :whistling2: :blush:


----------



## J-Williams

tomwilson said:


> i think sally would have your hand off she hates being woken up lol


LOL, Well ofcourse if they are sleeping, or are nocturnal, then dont do it at certain times in the day lol!


----------



## tomwilson

J-Williams said:


> Hmmm, Why do you ask how old I am??? :whistling2: :blush:


 only because i live in liverpool and could possibly give extra help but i'm 22 and if you like 14 that'd be a bit wiered :lol2:


----------



## J-Williams

Yh would be a bit weird, Me and my dad share the acount, when we need it we share it, Im 13 and my dads 44, so I dont know how you would feel! :lol2: I would love help with this and my dad thinks its fine!


----------



## J-Williams

Anyway, whats your idea???


----------



## J-Williams

Yh, its weird now aint it!


----------



## J-Williams

Yh nevermind, just tell me your idea!!!


----------



## Alex

J-Williams said:


> Yh would be a bit weird, Me and my dad share the acount, when we need it we share it, Im 13 and my dads 44, so I dont know how you would feel! :lol2: I would love help with this and my dad thinks its fine!





J-Williams said:


> Anyway, whats your idea???





J-Williams said:


> Yh, its weird now aint it!





J-Williams said:


> Yh nevermind, just tell me your idea!!!


lol i think he would still help, dont think hes over in this section at the moment


----------



## J-Williams

Like I say, My dad will be helping me all the way through this so its not like Ill be on my own, it will be 3 different generations working on a Jird enclosure....

the easy way to sum this up is... "LUCKY RATS"!


----------



## tomwilson

J-Williams said:


> Anyway, whats your idea???


 if you where to get like a 3 foot glass tank as you base this will be quite strong and you don't really need to alter it and it'll act as your digging area, you could then build up a wooden frame from there with ramps and walk ways for them to run and climb on. if we then but a layer of wire mesh ontop of all the wooden parts this should protect it from being gnawed to much and we could add a fake rock structure ontop of that and paint it up to look naturalistic also you could add the likes of plastic tubes and things for them to run around in disguised behind the rock wall so its out of site. and build a wire mesh cage around the would structure so the can't escape you could also add thesort of perching branches you get for bids cages for them to gnaw and play on i'll try and do some diagrams on paint tonight and i'll post them up on here for you


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> lol i think he would still help, dont think hes over in this section at the moment


 lol i was on face book and then writing my reply what do you think of it


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> if you where to get like a 3 foot glass tank as you base this will be quite strong and you don't really need to alter it and it'll act as your digging area, you could then build up a wooden frame from there with ramps and walk ways for them to run and climb on. if we then but a layer of wire mesh ontop of all the wooden parts this should protect it from being gnawed to much and we could add a fake rock structure ontop of that and paint it up to look naturalistic also you could add the likes of plastic tubes and things for them to run around in disguised behind the rock wall so its out of site. and build a wire mesh cage around the would structure so the can't escape you could also add thesort of perching branches you get for bids cages for them to gnaw and play on i'll try and do some diagrams on paint tonight and i'll post them up on here for you


 good idea tom : victory:


----------



## J-Williams

I think they are fantastic plans and please please get some pics up tonight!! I love the idea and it seems quite simple, but yh, get some photo's up so I know exactly what your talking about!


----------



## tomwilson

J-Williams said:


> I think they are fantastic plans and please please get some pics up tonight!! I love the idea and it seems quite simple, but yh, get some photo's up so I know exactly what your talking about!


might make a card board model :lol2: quite day today:lol2:


----------



## J-Williams

Wouldnt it be a bit dark in a plastic tube disguised by fake rock, and by a bit i mean pitch black, I dont think the jirds would be bovered but Im just asking?


----------



## Alex

J-Williams said:


> Wouldnt it be a bit dark in a plastic tube disguised by fake rock, and by a bit i mean pitch black, I dont think the jirds would be bovered but Im just asking?


use that as the nest, they could sleep in there then?


----------



## J-Williams

Cleaning though?  Ill sort it out!


----------



## Alex

J-Williams said:


> Cleaning though?  Ill sort it out!


 If you make a removeable lid on it, so the pipe can be lifted out, it can be cleaned that way


----------



## tomwilson

this is the basic idea you can disguise the front view in fake rock and have tubes, wheel, nest box etc, left exposed at the rear since they would be out of sight


----------



## J-Williams

WOW, Looks really good, really really good!! Its turning into a Zoo Exhibit this!! And Zoo Exhibits are often expensive, how much do you think this would cost???? :L


----------



## tomwilson

J-Williams said:


> WOW, Looks really good, really really good!! Its turning into a Zoo Exhibit this!! And Zoo Exhibits are often expensive, how much do you think this would cost???? :L


:blush:no idea sorry dude you'd have to price it up a bit but you could do it over a period of time if it was expensive


----------



## J-Williams

LOL, I get over excited, heck, I wanted a stream for squirrels! I do have a budget, we will see how it works out!


----------



## Basilbrush

Myth said:


> For the people looking for hamster 'show' breeders -
> 
> Try mailing the relevant Club (Northern / Midland / Southern)
> to ask for details of breeders in your area.
> Link to NHC website: Web Links - National Hamster Council
> 
> Alternatively check out the 2010 show listings and see if there's any nearby, there are baby hamsters for sale at some shows. Also a good way of meeting fellow hamster crazy people - and meeting up to collect previously arranged hamsters from people that would otherwise be far too far away !
> 
> There is also the BHA I've been told the list has been updated though the site is somewhat extinct these days - though unsure if simply 'anyone' who submits is added to this register so_ personally_ I would recommend contacting the club sec. in your area.
> 
> Welcome to the British Hamster Association Web Site
> 
> Hope this helps a few people.


 

Thanks for that information Myth - have called a few and sent a few emails. Nearest to me seems to be Newcastle, Manchester then it goes to Yorkshire and further, which is just miles and miles from me, so it may look like a trip to Dobbies is called for, that's where I got my Alfie from and he is just a total sweetheart. Keep you posted.: victory:

Jules


----------



## ami_j

evening guys


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> evening guys


 hi ami hows you day been


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> hi ami hows you day been


not so bad ty tom urs?


----------



## tomwilson

not bad although i mostly spent it on here, we had our nephew round in the morning and we watched dr who and had tortillas for lunch


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> not bad although i mostly spent it on here, we had our nephew round in the morning and we watched dr who and had tortillas for lunch


cool


----------



## Shell195

Here is the mum of the babies
Twinkle (she has odd eyes and so do some of the babies)




























Heres the 11 babies


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Here is the mum of the babies
> Twinkle (she has odd eyes and so do some of the babies)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Heres the 11 babies
> 
> image


 awwww they're all so cute


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> evening guys


Evening Jaime



tomwilson said:


> not bad although i mostly spent it on here, we had our nephew round in the morning and we watched dr who and had tortillas for lunch


Hey Tom, just went and did some work on one of my engines.
It was my mums last day today at her current job, and her leaving present was a £25 [email protected] gift voucher!



Shell195 said:


> Here is the mum of the babies
> Twinkle (she has odd eyes and so do some of the babies)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Heres the 11 babies
> 
> image


 
Aww Twinkle and her babies are bootiful :flrt: :flrt: my golden girl has the same name as her :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Evening Jaime
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tom, just went and did some work on one of my engines.
> It was my mums last day today at her current job, and her leaving present was a £25 [email protected] gift voucher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Twinkle and her babies are bootiful :flrt: :flrt: my golden girl has the same name as her :2thumb:


alex :flrt:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> alex :flrt:


 Hey Jaime, how you doing?


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Evening Jaime
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tom, just went and did some work on one of my engines.
> It was my mums last day today at her current job, and her leaving present was a £25 [email protected] gift voucher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Twinkle and her babies are bootiful :flrt: :flrt: my golden girl has the same name as her :2thumb:


is that voucher going syriaght into your hands dude lol did you see the design i did for j-williams


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> is that voucher going syriaght into your hands dude lol did you see the design i did for j-williams


 lol yeah, im going to go tomorrow and see if she will spend any of it on me lol. 

The design you did was really good :2thumb: i like it


----------



## J-Williams

NO, DONT SPEND IT, I NEED ALL I CAN GET TO BUILD THIS! :lol2:


----------



## Alex

J-Williams said:


> NO, DONT SPEND IT, I NEED ALL I CAN GET TO BUILD THIS! :lol2:


 haha :lol2:


----------



## Nic123100

Shell195 said:


> Here is the mum of the babies
> Twinkle (she has odd eyes and so do some of the babies)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Heres the 11 babies
> 
> image


Oh my, they are some very gorgeous babies you have there :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Hey Jaime, how you doing?


not so bad mate


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> not so bad mate


 Ah thats good


----------



## Nic123100

Update, gave Boris his first mealie a little while ago and he loved it. I could almost hear him going nom nom nom nom :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Nic123100 said:


> Update, gave Boris his first mealie a little while ago and he loved it. I could almost hear him going nom nom nom nom :flrt:


awwwwww :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Nic123100 said:


> Update, gave Boris his first mealie a little while ago and he loved it. I could almost hear him going nom nom nom nom :flrt:


 only one of mine has ever taken a mealie they won't even take chocolate drops the only treat i can give them is nuts they love them:lol2: they like cabage and rocket in their food


----------



## Nic123100

tomwilson said:


> only one of mine has ever taken a mealie they won't even take chocolate drops the only treat i can give them is nuts they love them:lol2: they like cabage and rocket in their food


Aw bless them , Boris is just a piggy, never tried him on cabbage/rocket shall have to get some


----------



## Alex

Nic123100 said:


> Update, gave Boris his first mealie a little while ago and he loved it. I could almost hear him going nom nom nom nom :flrt:


 Aww bless :flrt:


----------



## Nic123100

Alex said:


> Aww bless :flrt:


I'm so taken with him I can see me investing in a couple more, would love a honey coloured one :flrt:


----------



## Alex

Nic123100 said:


> I'm so taken with him I can see me investing in a couple more, would love a honey coloured one :flrt:


Definitley :flrt:, although it does get addictive keeping them, i started with one and now i have 17. lol


----------



## Nic123100

Alex said:


> Definitley :flrt:, although it does get addictive keeping them, i started with one and now i have 17. lol


Wow you must have an amazing collection, I must say I'm very jealous lol


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Definitley :flrt:, although it does get addictive keeping them, i started with one and now i have 17. lol


 hehehe that is the way it goes :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

yup i had 30 odd at one point


----------



## Nic123100

tomwilson said:


> hehehe that is the way it goes :lol2:


I think I will soon be attending pet-a-holics anonymous :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Nic123100 said:


> I think I will soon be attending pet-a-holics anonymous :lol2:


 think its only a matter of time before my family holds an intervention :lol2:


----------



## Nic123100

tomwilson said:


> think its only a matter of time before my family holds an intervention :lol2:


Haha, it's just me and mum at home and since I was little have had loads of pet's I think she's just given up although as she says 'she thought it woud end at 13 not carry on strong at 18' :lol2:

I'm studying animal science at college so my excuse is all the hands on practice helps me with my studies. Although cleaning out day really is cleaning out day at my house haha : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Nic123100 said:


> Haha, it's just me and mum at home and since I was little have had loads of pet's I think she's just given up although as she says 'she thought it woud end at 13 not carry on strong at 18' :lol2:
> 
> I'm studying animal science at college so my excuse is all the hands on practice helps me with my studies. Although cleaning out day really is cleaning out day at my house haha : victory:


 is that age or number of pets


----------



## Alex

Nic123100 said:


> Wow you must have an amazing collection, I must say I'm very jealous lol


You see one thats different, and you just cant not have it :lol2:


tomwilson said:


> hehehe that is the way it goes :lol2:


certainly does :lol2:



ami_j said:


> yup i had 30 odd at one point


you need some more now though jai, you need some tort's


Nic123100 said:


> I think I will soon be attending pet-a-holics anonymous :lol2:


lol yeah wont take long



tomwilson said:


> think its only a matter of time before my family holds an intervention :lol2:


haha



Nic123100 said:


> Haha, it's just me and mum at home and since I was little have had loads of pet's I think she's just given up although as she says 'she thought it woud end at 13 not carry on strong at 18' :lol2:
> 
> I'm studying animal science at college so my excuse is all the hands on practice helps me with my studies. Although cleaning out day really is cleaning out day at my house haha : victory:


 i know what you mean, and you have a good excuse haha


----------



## Nic123100

tomwilson said:


> is that age or number of pets


Age haha, although number of pet's may well come close 



Alex said:


> _You see one thats different, and you just cant not have it :lol2:
> _
> 
> certainly does :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> you need some more now though jai, you need some tort's
> 
> lol yeah wont take long
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> _ i know what you mean, and you have a good excuse haha_


Haha I know that feeling all too well, and it normally tends to work a treat, what she doesnt realise is when uni comes around I'm doing an animal management course at a uni close to home :whistling2: haha


----------



## ami_j

i would love some more torts, they are all so far tho


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i would love some more torts, they are all so far tho


 Where did you get your last ones from?


----------



## tomwilson

this is the tort i want 








sorry couldn't help it (i really do want one though. need a garden first


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> this is the tort i want
> image
> sorry couldn't help it (i really do want one though. need a garden first


 nice : victory:

My oldest tortoise is 52 at least!. I inherited her from my nan when she died, and she bought it back in 1967


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> nice : victory:
> 
> My oldest tortoise is 52 at least!. I inherited her from my nan when she died, and she bought it back in 1967


 i'm looking into species i can keep inside but i would really like a sulcata but they grow huge so garden needed lol


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i'm looking into species i can keep inside but i would really like a sulcata but they grow huge so garden needed lol


 :lol2: yeah


----------



## Alex

Why am i the only one still awake :lol2:

If i can find a breeder, in or near Nottingham by Sunday that has Mink Hamsters, im buying one.


----------



## Alex

Had about an hour of sleep, its so boring being an insomniac  :lol2:

Wonder how long it will be before someone comes on here to have a chat.

Where are you tom and jaime :lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> Had about an hour of sleep, its so boring being an insomniac  :lol2:
> 
> Wonder how long it will be before someone comes on here to have a chat.
> 
> Where are you tom and jaime :lol2:


Morning Alex,

How are you this fine morning??? I'm normally up early but with coming back from holiday I got the lurgy from the rest of the family and just recovering from it, LOL!!!

This is my first go uploading from Photobucket - would you tell me if it works!!!!!! It's a photo of my Dupraisi gerbil. Here goes....










Fingers crossed.

Jules

P.S. I'm almost 47 and as mad about animals now as I was as a kid, lol!!! And on the look out for some sweet torties/black tortie Syrians.: victory:


----------



## Alex

Basilbrush said:


> Morning Alex,
> 
> How are you this fine morning??? I'm normally up early but with coming back from holiday I got the lurgy from the rest of the family and just recovering from it, LOL!!!
> 
> This is my first go uploading from Photobucket - would you tell me if it works!!!!!! It's a photo of my Dupraisi gerbil. Here goes....
> 
> image
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Jules
> 
> P.S. I'm almost 47 and as mad about animals now as I was as a kid, lol!!! And on the look out for some sweet torties/black tortie Syrians.: victory:


Im fine thanks for asking  And atleast you are recovering : victory:

Yep, your upload has worked :2thumb: Aww :flrt: Your gerbil is so cute :flrt::flrt: Gerbils are deffo on my i want list!! 

Im 16, have been keeping Hamsters for just over a year now. Have had Rats since about 2002 time, but stopped when they passed away, but wasnt away from keeping them for long, and got some more last year.
I do also have 2 Bearded Dragons, Leopard Gecko, Snapping turtle, Tortoises, dogs, cats, parrots. Just about everything apart from snakes :lol2:

The Tortoiseshell is deffintley a striking coloring, is one of my faves. I got mine from a local garden centre, infact i went there and saw a beautiful Golden banded, carried on walking round and when i got home, i thought about it and really wanted to get her. I rang up and they reserved her for me, but they had put the sticker on the cage above by accident, which had a tortoishell hamster in that i never saw when i looked around. So that was it, i bought the pair of them because i really liked them both and was really pleased. :flrt:


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> Had about an hour of sleep, its so boring being an insomniac  :lol2:
> 
> Wonder how long it will be before someone comes on here to have a chat.
> 
> Where are you tom and jaime :lol2:


I don't get a lot of sleep myself Alex and it's a pain in the *ss, perhaps about 4-5 hrs these days and then it catches up with me and then I get back into a decent sleep routine for a while, and then it goes irregular again. But an hours sleep must be so soul destroying at times?? Do you get tired during the day and manage a cat-nap to recharge the batteries??? 

Have you ever bred your hamsters Alex?? You have a great selection of breed there too:notworthy:.

I *really really* want some torts/black torts. If you ever come across them can *you, Tom or Jaime* give me a shout and I would have to get a courier to get them up here - I think they are the most gorgeous little critters.

Anyway, must get ready for work. Will check in when I get a chance.

Talk soon.

Jules


----------



## Alex

Basilbrush said:


> I don't get a lot of sleep myself Alex and it's a pain in the *ss, perhaps about 4-5 hrs these days and then it catches up with me and then I get back into a decent sleep routine for a while, and then it goes irregular again. But an hours sleep must be so soul destroying at times?? Do you get tired during the day and manage a cat-nap to recharge the batteries???
> 
> Have you ever bred your hamsters Alex?? You have a great selection of breed there too:notworthy:.
> 
> I *really really* want some torts/black torts. If you ever come across them can *you, Tom or Jaime* give me a shout and I would have to get a courier to get them up here - I think they are the most gorgeous little critters.
> 
> Anyway, must get ready for work. Will check in when I get a chance.
> 
> Talk soon.
> 
> Jules


If you were closer, and i managed to breed them, i would let you have one. or if you could get one couriered?

Will deffo keep my eye out for you, and i will get Jai and Tom to keep a look out.


Speak soon


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> The Tortoiseshell is deffintley a striking coloring, is one of my faves. I got mine from a local garden centre, infact i went there and saw a beautiful Golden banded, carried on walking round and when i got home, i thought about it and really wanted to get her. I rang up and they reserved her for me, but they had put the sticker on the cage above by accident, which had a tortoishell hamster in that i never saw when i looked around. So that was it, i bought the pair of them because i really liked them both and was really pleased. :flrt:


Hi Alex,

WOW, you have quite a selection of other pets too - *GREAT *I love it!!

I think it's looking like I will be struggling to find a tortie up near to me so I am seriously thinking in looking around the garden centres etc or unless someone can give me the heads up and I have to use a courier (cause it's more than likely the little critters will be down in England).

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> If you were closer, and i managed to breed them, i would let you have one. or if you could get one couriered?
> 
> Will deffo keep my eye out for you, and i will get Jai and Tom to keep a look out.
> 
> 
> Speak soon


Thanks Alex that would be great.: victory:

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Here's another shot of my Dupraisi again. Couldn't resist!!!










Jules


----------



## Alex

Basilbrush said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> WOW, you have quite a selection of other pets too - *GREAT *I love it!!
> 
> I think it's looking like I will be struggling to find a tortie up near to me so I am seriously thinking in looking around the garden centres etc or unless someone can give me the heads up and I have to use a courier (cause it's more than likely the little critters will be down in England).
> 
> Jules


Its ever so hard for me aswell, i know of a few hamster breeders, but when you have to rely on people for travel its a bit far. Next month i start my driving lessons, so atleast if i drive with one of my parents, then its me doing the driving. 

But if my tortie x Black banded goes according to plan, your more than welcome to have a couple, not too sure on costs up to where you are though.


----------



## Alex

Basilbrush said:


> Here's another shot of my Dupraisi again. Couldn't resist!!!
> 
> image
> 
> Jules


 Bless, so cute :flrt::flrt: 
They are very hard to find down in this area, the only place that really does exotic species is Japanese koi co, they only get them in when someone is able to supply them, and its not too often.


----------



## Basilbrush

Right, that would be fantastic Alex. I'm also going to Dobbies this weekend to see if they've got any more hammies in.

I must take some photos of my boy Alfie and get them up here. I just wasn't feeling great yesterday and went to bed early.

I'll get my hubby or the girls to take updated photos of him today whilst I am at work and see to that when I get home.

Thanks again Alex and have a great day. What are you up to??

Jules


----------



## Alex

Basilbrush said:


> Right, that would be fantastic Alex. I'm also going to Dobbies this weekend to see if they've got any more hammies in.
> 
> I must take some photos of my boy Alfie and get them up here. I just wasn't feeling great yesterday and went to bed early.
> 
> I'll get my hubby or the girls to take updated photos of him today whilst I am at work and see to that when I get home.
> 
> Thanks again Alex and have a great day. What are you up to??
> 
> Jules


Deffinitely get some more pictures up please :flrt:
Today i have got some vaccuming to do down in the rodentry, thats about all really.

Later on this evening im going to try the Tortie with my black banded, see if anything happens today. Thats about all really, so not much!

Hope you have a great day too : victory:


----------



## Cillah

Basilbrush said:


> Here's another shot of my Dupraisi again. Couldn't resist!!!
> 
> image
> 
> Jules


They are so cute. I've never seen them before


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> Deffinitely get some more pictures up please :flrt:
> Today i have got some vaccuming to do down in the rodentry, thats about all really.: victory:


Hey Alex,

I'm at work right now and just checked in.:whistling2: Any photos of your rodentry?? By the sounds of it you've got them all kitted out in an outdoor shed?? Cool.:2thumb:

Good luck with your pair bonding, fingers crossed.:whistling2:

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Cillah said:


> They are so cute. I've never seen them before


 
Hey Cillah,

Also Jaime, Alex & Tom might be interested in this.......

Go onto www.exotickeepersforum.co.uk and you'll get a load of information on this forum about exotic mammels. It's a superb forum, very, very friendly and informative.

You'll be getting a few more cuties I suspect once you're settled in the UK, lol!!!

Jules


----------



## Cillah

Basilbrush said:


> Hey Cillah,
> 
> Also Jaime, Alex & Tom might be interested in this.......
> 
> Go onto www.exotickeepersforum.co.uk and you'll get a load of information on this forum about exotic mammels. It's a superb forum, very, very friendly and informative.
> 
> You'll be getting a few more cuties I suspect once you're settled in the UK, lol!!!
> 
> Jules


I become a member of that forum before this one. I just found that this one was more active and suited me a little more. At present.

A few is a bit of an understatement :whistling2:
Luckily my partner there realises this and is fine with me getting whatever I want as long as he can hold it and we can afford it. (Except for sugar gliders) Got to work on that one!

But yes. Whenever I get anymore cuties. I'll post pictures


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> Deffinitely get some more pictures up please :flrt:
> Today i have got some vaccuming to do down in the rodentry, thats about all really.
> 
> Later on this evening im going to try the Tortie with my black banded, see if anything happens today. Thats about all really, so not much!
> 
> Hope you have a great day too : victory:


Alex, Jaime & Tom,

I would appreciate an idiots guide to understanding colour genetics with regards to Syrian hamsters.

I've also heard that there are certain colours that are absolute *no no's* to put together for breeding purposes - like you get eyeless white hamsters!!!

Also what standards do you look out for that make Syrians good show/breeders?? Unfortunately, there are no hamster clubs up in Scotland, nearest is north of England. Pity cause I think that would be so much fun showing your wee cutie hamster.

I would love to give it a go and maybe start my own tortie lines but I would obviously want to find out what is behind it all, and even then I might not do it and just try and find myself some nice torties from the garden centres, rescues, etc. Cause to achieve this how many hammies would I have to have to produce my torties??

Can you more experienced keepers give me some good pointers of information so that I can really research??:notworthy::notworthy:

I think it was you Alex that said you see one of every different colour and shade and you buy it cause it is different to what you already have - I would possibly be like that, utterly hopeless, lol!!!

Much obliged guys.

Jules


----------



## Nic123100

Basilbrush said:


> Here's another shot of my Dupraisi again. Couldn't resist!!!
> 
> image
> 
> Jules


Awwww :flrt: whenever I see photo's of these I fall in love, great little Dupraisi you have there :2thumb:


----------



## Basilbrush

Cillah said:


> I become a member of that forum before this one. I just found that this one was more active and suited me a little more. At present.
> 
> A few is a bit of an understatement :whistling2:
> Luckily my partner there realises this and is fine with me getting whatever I want as long as he can hold it and we can afford it. (Except for sugar gliders) Got to work on that one!
> 
> But yes. Whenever I get anymore cuties. I'll post pictures


There's a lone sugar glider in my local reptile shop that's up for rehoming.:whistling2: The owner's sister put it in for sale when her other two gliders died. I feel sorry for it. I hope someone nice takes it.

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Nic123100 said:


> Awwww :flrt: whenever I see photo's of these I fall in love, great little Dupraisi you have there :2thumb:


Thanks Nic, these are amazingly friendly little guys. I got them from another one of our local reptile/exotic shops in Aberdeen and the owner knows the breeder who puts an awful lot of work into making her Dupraisi incredibly friendly. They walk onto your hand and just sit there loving their cuddles.:flrt:

Meant to say a while back, your little black hammy is incredibly sweet.:flrt:

Jules


----------



## Nic123100

Basilbrush said:


> Thanks Nic, these are amazingly friendly little guys. I got them from another one of our local reptile/exotic shops in Aberdeen and the owner knows the breeder who puts an awful lot of work into making her Dupraisi incredibly friendly. They walk onto your hand and just sit there loving their cuddles.:flrt:
> 
> Meant to say a while back, your little black hammy is incredibly sweet.:flrt:
> 
> Jules


Awww, it's always nice when you get a good breeder that makes them hand tame before you buy .

Thank you , I bought him from a petshop by me where all the animals are either bred by the owner or are from breeders he's in contact with so all of the animals there are incredibly friendly. Boris is the first Syrian I've bought that within 5 mins of being home is on my hand having a cuddle instead of trying to bite my fingers off lol, I don't mind taming them but it's so nice when the works been put in before hand so that you have a nice calm animal


----------



## Cillah

Basilbrush said:


> There's a lone sugar glider in my local reptile shop that's up for rehoming.:whistling2: The owner's sister put it in for sale when her other two gliders died. I feel sorry for it. I hope someone nice takes it.
> 
> Jules


Your local would be too far away!
But even if it was close. I just don't think I know enough about them yet to own a pair. I want to be well read and prepared before I take them on.


----------



## Basilbrush

Nic123100 said:


> Awww, it's always nice when you get a good breeder that makes them hand tame before you buy .
> 
> Thank you , I bought him from a petshop by me where all the animals are either bred by the owner or are from breeders he's in contact with so all of the animals there are incredibly friendly. Boris is the first Syrian I've bought that within 5 mins of being home is on my hand having a cuddle instead of trying to bite my fingers off lol, I don't mind taming them but it's so nice when the works been put in before hand so that you have a nice calm animal


 
Yep, totally agree. I got Alfie from Dobbies Garden Centre and their policy is to handle them twice a day when they do their cleaning, feeding routines etc. He is just the sweetest little guy.:flrt:

Better go and do some work again, lol!!!:whistling2:

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Here is a photo of Bob one of my Duprasi doing what he does best:flrt:


----------



## Nic123100

Shell195 said:


> Here is a photo of Bob one of my Duprasi doing what he does best:flrt:
> image


Awwwwwwww, this is mind torture for me I am so jealous :blush::flrt:
Just a general question but how easy/hard are these little guys to keep?


----------



## Shell195

Nic123100 said:


> Awwwwwwww, this is mind torture for me I am so jealous :blush::flrt:
> Just a general question but how easy/hard are these little guys to keep?


 
They are easy to keep but hard to breed:bash:


----------



## Nic123100

Shell195 said:


> They are easy to keep but hard to breed:bash:


Ah, I take it your trying to breed? If so good luck and I hope you get some little babies soon :2thumb:
Always the way though when you want something to happen it doesn't when you don't it does lol


----------



## Basilbrush

Nic123100 said:


> Ah, I take it your trying to breed? If so good luck and I hope you get some little babies soon :2thumb:
> Always the way though when you want something to happen it doesn't when you don't it does lol


Very easy to keep Nic. Mine bred, albiet very secretively:whistling2:, produced 3 babies this week and the mum ate them within 24 hours......sob, sob!!!

Shell - that's an absolutely adorable piccie of your one. I've never caught mine sleeping on their backs yet!!!

Jules


----------



## Nic123100

Basilbrush said:


> Very easy to keep Nic. Mine bred, albiet very secretively:whistling2:, produced 3 babies this week and the mum ate them within 24 hours......sob, sob!!!
> 
> Shell - that's an absolutely adorable piccie of your one. I've never caught mine sleeping on their backs yet!!!
> 
> Jules


Aw poor babies, nature can be cruel sometimes


----------



## tomwilson

Basilbrush said:


> Alex, Jaime & Tom,
> 
> I would appreciate an idiots guide to understanding colour genetics with regards to Syrian hamsters.
> 
> I've also heard that there are certain colours that are absolute *no no's* to put together for breeding purposes - like you get eyeless white hamsters!!!
> 
> Also what standards do you look out for that make Syrians good show/breeders?? Unfortunately, there are no hamster clubs up in Scotland, nearest is north of England. Pity cause I think that would be so much fun showing your wee cutie hamster.
> 
> I would love to give it a go and maybe start my own tortie lines but I would obviously want to find out what is behind it all, and even then I might not do it and just try and find myself some nice torties from the garden centres, rescues, etc. Cause to achieve this how many hammies would I have to have to produce my torties??
> 
> Can you more experienced keepers give me some good pointers of information so that I can really research??:notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> I think it was you Alex that said you see one of every different colour and shade and you buy it cause it is different to what you already have - I would possibly be like that, utterly hopeless, lol!!!
> 
> Much obliged guys.
> 
> Jules


hey jules i don't think anyone would mind if i said that jaime is probably the bast on hamster genetics genetics out of us 3. there are some genes that shouldn't be bread together though and i can tell you what they are. the gene your refering to over the eyes is in regard to the white belly gene, basicaly if you breed two hamsters which both have the white belly gene together you will end up with babies with no eyes or rudementary eyes(very small blind eyes) the problem is that not all hamsters with a white belly carry the gene but it's better safe than sorry so don't breed any hamsters that have white bellies, banded hamsters or dominant spots together only breed them to animals which don't have white bellies and because those traits are dominant half of the babies will carry the trait anyway without the eye problems. 

another pairing which should be avioded is satin coats you should breed satin to satin because the babies coats will be too thin and alot of skin is exposed.

there is also a very good book called the hamsterlopedia which i think you can buy at pets at home but you could probably order it online. as for clubs i'm very far away from my local club and i can't drive but the show standard varries from club to club.

hope this helps jules

tom


----------



## Basilbrush

tomwilson said:


> banded hamsters or dominant spots together only breed them to animals which don't have white bellies and because those traits are dominant half of the babies will carry the trait anyway without the eye problems.
> 
> another pairing which should be avioded is satin coats you should breed satin to satin because the babies coats will be too thin and alot of skin is exposed.
> 
> hope this helps jules
> 
> tom


Thanks for that Tom. So, could I breed your bandeds or dominant spots say to a solid coloured hamster and half of that litter would be *carrying* the white bellied trait?? Have I understood this correctly??

Have never seen a satin hammy so is this coat a much finer coat??

Thanks again Tom.:2thumb:

Jules


----------



## southpython

hmmm, ive never seen a hairless mouse :blush::blush:

bet there well cute :2thumb:


----------



## Myth

Basilbrush said:


> I would appreciate an idiots guide to understanding colour genetics with regards to Syrian hamsters.


Extrememly Helpful link here: Syrian Hamster Genetics



Basilbrush said:


> I've also heard that there are certain colours that are absolute *no no's* to put together for breeding purposes - like you get eyeless white hamsters!!!


The Wh gene or 'white belly' is responsible for eyeless whites. 
One copy of Wh is fine but a double dose results in deformed offspring. (Blind deaf & other problems) Ones to watch where 'Wh' is concerned are, Roans, Banded, Dom. Spots and of course White hamsters - anything with a 'White' belly'.

As mentioned Satin x Satin (Satin = Shiny coat) 
Generally avoided as a double dose of Satin is said to result in thinning fur.

Some colours are also not good to mix - not health wise but colour wise.
Yellow and Cream being a good example.



Basilbrush said:


> Also what standards do you look out for that make Syrians good show/breeders?? Unfortunately, there are no hamster clubs up in Scotland, nearest is north of England. Pity cause I think that would be so much fun showing your wee cutie hamster.


Show standard does not differ club to club.

All 3 main clubs (Northern Midland and Southern) are all governed as it were by the N.H.C (National Hamster Council) All 'standards' are the same regardless to which club is hosting a show.

The only things that may differ are the 'classes' at different shows.
For example at one show this year there was a 'Short-haired White' class at others there has not been. 
So my White lad goes in A.O.C instead (Any Other Colour)

Different 'standards for different colours / patterns as per here: Syrian

Exhibition standards (how hamsters are 'scored') can be found here: Exhibition Standards 




Basilbrush said:


> I would love to give it a go and maybe start my own tortie lines but I would obviously want to find out what is behind it all, and even then I might not do it and just try and find myself some nice torties from the garden centres, rescues, etc. Cause to achieve this how many hammies would I have to have to produce my torties??


How many hamsters would you need to make Tort ? 

TWO ! A Yellow Male and a Black Female. 




Basilbrush said:


> Can you more experienced keepers give me some good pointers of information so that I can really research??:notworthy::notworthy:


The first link I gave has plenty of info on genetics etc.

*points below* more links dotted about my website.
Depends what sort of info you're looking for ? 

: victory:


----------



## Myth

southpython said:


> hmmm, ive never seen a hairless mouse :blush::blush: bet there well cute :2thumb:


I'm working on it...haha !
There are some nice hairless around but most are 'Fuzzy-Hairless' 
- and yes - they're super cute ! 
:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Basilbrush said:


> Thanks for that Tom. So, could I breed your bandeds or dominant spots say to a solid coloured hamster and half of that litter would be *carrying* the white bellied trait?? Have I understood this correctly??
> 
> Have never seen a satin hammy so is this coat a much finer coat??
> 
> Thanks again Tom.:2thumb:
> 
> Jules


 yes say for instance you wanted to breed banded hamsters you would breed one banded to one on solid coulor but half of the ofspring would have bands but the other half would be solid coulors


----------



## southpython

i breed for food but if i saw a mouse like that then it would defo be for keeps :lol2:

really cute


----------



## tomwilson

Myth said:


> I'm working on it...haha !
> There are some nice hairless around but most are 'Fuzzy-Hairless'
> - and yes - they're super cute !
> :flrt:
> 
> image


 i like it you can see all his/her features :lol2:


----------



## Myth

tomwilson said:


> yes say for instance you wanted to breed banded hamsters you would breed one banded to one on solid coulor but half of the ofspring would have bands but the other half would be solid coulors


Unless your banded is a 'double' - then you'll get ALL banded pups :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Myth said:


> Unless your banded is a 'double' - then you'll get ALL banded pups :whistling2:


 a double banded. would i be right in assuming that this is the result of the breeding of two banded hamsters atleast one of which doesn't carry the white belly gene


----------



## Myth

tomwilson said:


> a double banded. would i be right in assuming that this is the result of the breeding of two banded hamsters atleast one of which doesn't carry the white belly gene


Was my first litter for many years.
She must have had a 'double dose' of Banded - 'BaBa' rather than 'Baba'. 
Cream Banded x Black - All pups were banded 
(sods law as I was rather hoping to keep a 'self'...lol)


----------



## Basilbrush

Myth said:


> Extrememly Helpful link here: Syrian Hamster Genetics
> 
> Myth - fabulous help here, thank you so much it was such a big help.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> Jules


----------



## tomwilson

Myth said:


> Was my first litter for many years.
> She must have had a 'double dose' of Banded - 'BaBa' rather than 'Baba'.
> Cream Banded x Black - All pups were banded
> (sods law as I was rather hoping to keep a 'self'...lol)


 i like the fact its a dominant gene because i'd rather half and half, i like banded but self colours are just as good. i do love banded blacks though they're just so striking


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Where did you get your last ones from?


a breeder called anne dray 


Alex said:


> Had about an hour of sleep, its so boring being an insomniac  :lol2:
> 
> Wonder how long it will be before someone comes on here to have a chat.
> 
> Where are you tom and jaime :lol2:


was fast asleep haha


Basilbrush said:


> I don't get a lot of sleep myself Alex and it's a pain in the *ss, perhaps about 4-5 hrs these days and then it catches up with me and then I get back into a decent sleep routine for a while, and then it goes irregular again. But an hours sleep must be so soul destroying at times?? Do you get tired during the day and manage a cat-nap to recharge the batteries???
> 
> Have you ever bred your hamsters Alex?? You have a great selection of breed there too:notworthy:.
> 
> I *really really* want some torts/black torts. If you ever come across them can *you, Tom or Jaime* give me a shout and I would have to get a courier to get them up here - I think they are the most gorgeous little critters.
> 
> Anyway, must get ready for work. Will check in when I get a chance.
> 
> Talk soon.
> 
> Jules


i dont breed anymore sadly but the breeder who i got mine from still breeds she might be able to help 


Basilbrush said:


> Here's another shot of my Dupraisi again. Couldn't resist!!!
> 
> image
> 
> Jules


wow they are cute :flrt:


Basilbrush said:


> Alex, Jaime & Tom,
> 
> I would appreciate an idiots guide to understanding colour genetics with regards to Syrian hamsters.
> 
> I've also heard that there are certain colours that are absolute *no no's* to put together for breeding purposes - like you get eyeless white hamsters!!!
> 
> Also what standards do you look out for that make Syrians good show/breeders?? Unfortunately, there are no hamster clubs up in Scotland, nearest is north of England. Pity cause I think that would be so much fun showing your wee cutie hamster.
> 
> I would love to give it a go and maybe start my own tortie lines but I would obviously want to find out what is behind it all, and even then I might not do it and just try and find myself some nice torties from the garden centres, rescues, etc. Cause to achieve this how many hammies would I have to have to produce my torties??
> 
> Can you more experienced keepers give me some good pointers of information so that I can really research??:notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> I think it was you Alex that said you see one of every different colour and shade and you buy it cause it is different to what you already have - I would possibly be like that, utterly hopeless, lol!!!
> 
> Much obliged guys.
> 
> Jules


i wrote a big thing about genetics was on my old comp tho...if you have questions tho i can help..im a bit rusty on my combos tho lol 



tomwilson said:


> hey jules i don't think anyone would mind if i said that jaime is probably the bast on hamster genetics genetics out of us 3. there are some genes that shouldn't be bread together though and i can tell you what they are. the gene your refering to over the eyes is in regard to the white belly gene, basicaly if you breed two hamsters which both have the white belly gene together you will end up with babies with no eyes or rudementary eyes(very small blind eyes) the problem is that not all hamsters with a white belly carry the gene but it's better safe than sorry so don't breed any hamsters that have white bellies, banded hamsters or dominant spots together only breed them to animals which don't have white bellies and because those traits are dominant half of the babies will carry the trait anyway without the eye problems.
> 
> another pairing which should be avioded is satin coats you should breed satin to satin because the babies coats will be too thin and alot of skin is exposed.
> 
> there is also a very good book called the hamsterlopedia which i think you can buy at pets at home but you could probably order it online. as for clubs i'm very far away from my local club and i can't drive but the show standard varries from club to club.
> 
> hope this helps jules
> 
> tom


ta tom lol im a colour genetics nerd :blush:


----------



## Basilbrush

Hey Jai,

You woken up then, lol???

Thanks for that, I'll go and have a good read of all this information from Myth and then no doubts I'll be in touch with you both, lol!!!

Just leaving work, catch ya in a bit.: victory:

Jules


----------



## ami_j

Basilbrush said:


> Hey Jai,
> 
> You woken up then, lol???
> 
> Thanks for that, I'll go and have a good read of all this information from Myth and then no doubts I'll be in touch with you both, lol!!!
> 
> Just leaving work, catch ya in a bit.: victory:
> 
> Jules


lol been up agessssssss been out shopping and having my hair cut lol
ok


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol been up agessssssss been out shopping and having my hair cut lol
> ok


Aww bless 'ya :flrt:



Basilbrush said:


> Hey Jai,
> 
> You woken up then, lol???
> 
> Thanks for that, I'll go and have a good read of all this information from Myth and then no doubts I'll be in touch with you both, lol!!!
> 
> Just leaving work, catch ya in a bit.: victory:
> 
> Jules


If you head over when you get home, we will try and help answer your questions. Sorry i have not been on all day, my 'lazy day' turned into one that was boxing more things up in my nans old house, we were there from 10 till about 30 mins ago.



ami_j said:


> a breeder called anne dray
> 
> was fast asleep haha
> 
> i dont breed anymore sadly but the breeder who i got mine from still breeds she might be able to help
> 
> wow they are cute :flrt:
> 
> 
> i wrote a big thing about genetics was on my old comp tho...if you have questions tho i can help..im a bit rusty on my combos tho lol
> 
> 
> ta tom lol im a colour genetics nerd


Your combo's have all been fine so far . And yup, your the genetics nerd : victory:



southpython said:


> hmmm, ive never seen a hairless mouse
> 
> bet there well cute


You bet they are : victory:



Nic123100 said:


> Awww, it's always nice when you get a good breeder that makes them hand tame before you buy .
> 
> Thank you , I bought him from a petshop by me where all the animals are either bred by the owner or are from breeders he's in contact with so all of the animals there are incredibly friendly. Boris is the first Syrian I've bought that within 5 mins of being home is on my hand having a cuddle instead of trying to bite my fingers off lol, I don't mind taming them but it's so nice when the works been put in before hand so that you have a nice calm animal


Local petshops are good for handling the animals more than a larger outlet. Glad you are happy with him, hes a little cutie :flrt:


Basilbrush said:


> Yep, totally agree. I got Alfie from Dobbies Garden Centre and their policy is to handle them twice a day when they do their cleaning, feeding routines etc. He is just the sweetest little guy.:flrt:
> 
> Better go and do some work again, lol!!!
> 
> Jules


Dobbies in MK dont do rodents, they only do aquatics. Not fair!



Shell195 said:


> Here is a photo of Bob one of my Duprasi doing what he does best:flrt:
> image


Bless :flrt: so cute :flrt::flrt:



Basilbrush said:


> Hey Alex,
> 
> I'm at work right now and just checked in.:whistling2: Any photos of your rodentry?? By the sounds of it you've got them all kitted out in an outdoor shed?? Cool.
> 
> Good luck with your pair bonding, fingers crossed.
> 
> Jules


Yup all outdoors, will try my best to get some pics up, did take some closeups of me holding my Gold DS female in there, with some shots of the rodentry, i will see if i can dig out the memory card. All kitted out in there lighting, heating, ventilation : victory: Gives me loads more room!


Basilbrush said:


> Hey Cillah,
> 
> Also Jaime, Alex & Tom might be interested in this.......
> 
> Go onto www.exotickeepersforum.co.uk and you'll get a load of information on this forum about exotic mammels. It's a superb forum, very, very friendly and informative.
> 
> You'll be getting a few more cuties I suspect once you're settled in the UK, lol!!!
> 
> Jules


Thanks! i will have a look now


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i like the fact its a dominant gene because i'd rather half and half, i like banded but self colours are just as good. i do love banded blacks though they're just so striking


 Evening Tom  Your learning genetics fast!


----------



## Alex

I currently have no luck finding Mink Hamsters, The breeders i have contacted have either ceased to breed hams, or are very slow checking their emails.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> I currently have no luck finding Mink Hamsters, The breeders i have contacted have either ceased to breed hams, or are very slow checking their emails.


 did you have your trip to [email protected] dude


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> did you have your trip to [email protected] dude


 Unfortunatley not today, was going to go but we ended up clearing some more stuff from my nans house. I will be going in tomorrow early though : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> I currently have no luck finding Mink Hamsters, The breeders i have contacted have either ceased to breed hams, or are very slow checking their emails.


 nah i've always been good at understanding dominant genes its the recesive ones i struggle with


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> nah i've always been good at understanding dominant genes its the recesive ones i struggle with


 You will gradually pick it up : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

so looking through the genetics if i breed henry to sally i'll get all golden but half should be banded. but if i save some female babies to breed back to henry i should get some intersting coulors would this be right


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Aww bless 'ya :flrt:
> 
> 
> If you head over when you get home, we will try and help answer your questions. Sorry i have not been on all day, my 'lazy day' turned into one that was boxing more things up in my nans old house, we were there from 10 till about 30 mins ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Your combo's have all been fine so far . And yup, your the genetics nerd : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> You bet they are : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Local petshops are good for handling the animals more than a larger outlet. Glad you are happy with him, hes a little cutie :flrt:
> 
> 
> Dobbies in MK dont do rodents, they only do aquatics. Not fair!
> 
> 
> Bless :flrt: so cute :flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> Yup all outdoors, will try my best to get some pics up, did take some closeups of me holding my Gold DS female in there, with some shots of the rodentry, i will see if i can dig out the memory card. All kitted out in there lighting, heating, ventilation : victory: Gives me loads more room!
> 
> Thanks! i will have a look now


yeah its shorter again much better ...will have to get pics when i can be arsed to straighten it lol


tomwilson said:


> so looking through the genetics if i breed henry to sally i'll get all golden but half should be banded. but if i save some female babies to breed back to henry i should get some intersting coulors would this be right


what are henry and sally?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> yeah its shorter again much better ...will have to get pics when i can be arsed to straighten it lol
> 
> what are henry and sally?


 sally-gold banded female
henry-chocolate male


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> sally-gold banded female
> henry-chocolate male


yeah unless sally carries black or rust they will be golds... ya never know what will pop up tho haha


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> yeah unless sally carries black or rust they will be golds... ya never know what will pop up tho haha


would i be right in thinking that if i breed back i would get half gold and half of either black or yellow 

edit not yellow rust


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> would i be right in thinking that if i breed back i would get half gold and half of either black or yellow
> 
> edit not yellow rust


if you bred a daughter to her father you would get 

......a . b
ab aab abb

ab aab abb


she will be carrying black and rust 

so aab would be black carrying rust
abb is rust carrying black


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> yeah its shorter again much better ...will have to get pics when i can be arsed to straighten it lol
> 
> what are henry and sally?


 Awesome : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> if you bred a daughter to her father you would get
> 
> ......a . b
> ab aab abb
> 
> ab aab abb
> 
> 
> she will be carrying black and rust
> 
> so aab would be black carrying rust
> abb is rust carrying black


so a nice mix gf will kill me because of all the hamsters lol. bit worried about all the inbreeding though would there be a good colour i could look out for to breed to the 3rd generation, or should i not worry so much


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Awesome : victory:


i want to do something interesting with it, running out of ideas tho

tom-
apparently breeding father to daughter is less risky than breeding siblings together...i never did it , though you shouldnt have any trouble as long as theres no underlying problems as inbreeding is more likely to throw up problems if they are there in the line...alternatively breeding one of the babies to a black hamster would give you roughly half gold half black


----------



## Alex

Day four of trying my, tort x black banded, wish me luck :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Day four of trying my, tort x black banded, wish me luck :lol2:


 i might try my 2 tonight


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i might try my 2 tonight


 go for it : victory:
My little tortoishell is deffo on heat, but she wont stay still :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Day four of trying my, tort x black banded, wish me luck :lol2:


lol well it has to be tonight they are in season every night



Alex said:


> go for it : victory:
> My little tortoishell is deffo on heat, but she wont stay still :bash:


give her time alex, sometimes they wont settle til its late lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol well it has to be tonight they are in season every night
> 
> 
> give her time alex, sometimes they wont settle til its late lol


 lol hopefully


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> lol hopefully


they have an idea what to do but still dont know fully lol 
had some very confused males XD


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> they have an idea what to do but still dont know fully lol
> had some very confused males XD


haha I know what you mean, she sort of gets into her little stance, he doesnt know what to do and just runs about :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> haha I know what you mean, she sort of gets into her little stance, he doesnt know what to do and just runs about :lol2:


lol or tries it on her head or side XD

i really want another load of rat bubs lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol or tries it on her head or side XD
> 
> i really want another load of rat bubs lol


 lol reminds me of my first litter, he was pretty confused lol

Are you ever gonna breed more rats?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> lol reminds me of my first litter, he was pretty confused lol
> 
> Are you ever gonna breed more rats?


one day i hope shame none of the lot i have atm will cos ive got some good rats with good backgrounds


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> one day i hope shame none of the lot i have atm will cos ive got some good rats with good backgrounds


 deffinitely, cant you breed cos of the landlady?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> deffinitely, cant you breed cos of the landlady?


dno if she wud care if i was finding new homes for em , but id want to keep some haha 
plus when i got dylan i promised my mum i wouldnt have more babies , which is a pain cos dylan is stunning (imo)


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> dno if she wud care if i was finding new homes for em , but id want to keep some haha
> plus when i got dylan i promised my mum i wouldnt have more babies , which is a pain cos dylan is stunning (imo)


 yes i love dylan 

:2thumb: more dylan pics:2thumb:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> dno if she wud care if i was finding new homes for em , but id want to keep some haha
> plus when i got dylan i promised my mum i wouldnt have more babies , which is a pain cos dylan is stunning (imo)


 ahh, i see and yup he is a little cutie


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> yes i love dylan
> 
> :2thumb: more dylan pics:2thumb:


lol the others will get a complex XD
have i shown you him as a bub?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol the others will get a complex XD
> have i shown you him as a bub?


i don't think so but it won't do any harm to show us again:lol2:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i don't think so but it won't do any harm to show us again:lol2:


 This. :2thumb::flrt:


----------



## ami_j




----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._307439561770_517041770_4123370_7065590_n.jpg
> image


 Bless him, he is so cute :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Bless him, he is so cute :flrt:


hes a gorgeous colour


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> hes a gorgeous colour


 certainly is :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

i want one


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i want one


you want a dylan? lol i actually got him from liverpool


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> you want a dylan? lol i actually got him from liverpool


 Did you get him from Sarah?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Did you get him from Sarah?


mate of sarahs


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> mate of sarahs


 Ah, i see


----------



## tomwilson

liverpool birth place of dylan lol


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Ah, i see


got his brother who is a dark eyed hairless lol 
they look sooooo different


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> liverpool birth place of dylan lol


lol hes called dylan like that dozy bunny off the magic roundabout


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol hes called dylan like that dozy bunny off the magic roundabout


 i like it


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i like it




ahhh he would make lovely babies... lol


----------



## ami_j

ohhht e ee weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee w www qqqqqqq--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------88--8-8---88-8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888ppp#[]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


[]
l[[]][jjbjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj4j4

hlll==


*the first post by an actually rodent in rodent thread*


----------



## purpleskyes




----------



## ami_j

purpleskyes said:


> image


an abysinian? i LOVE those :flrt: has he got a little friend?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> ohhht e ee weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee w www qqqqqqq--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------88--8-8---88-8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888ppp#[]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
> 
> 
> []
> l[[]][jjbjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj4j4
> 
> hlll==
> 
> 
> *the first post by an actually rodent in rodent thread*


 Haha who did that?


----------



## purpleskyes

ami_j said:


> an abysinian? i LOVE those :flrt: has he got a little friend?


I think she is an abyssian I am not really up on my piggies. Nope she is on her own she was being bullied by the others so they recommended she be an only piggy.


----------



## Alex

purpleskyes said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs383.snc3/23421_10150171102205607_515635606_11902043_5426397_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


Aww :flrt: cute :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Haha who did that?


dylan lol


purpleskyes said:


> I think she is an abyssian I am not really up on my piggies. Nope she is on her own she was being bullied by the others so they recommended she be an only piggy.


awwww bless her 
pity your not closer ive a mate who breeds gpigs shes a marvel at bonding them, she even managed to get my bossy sow to live with a group lol
but shes absolutely gorg whats she called


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ohhht e ee weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee w www qqqqqqq--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------88--8-8---88-8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888ppp#[]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
> 
> 
> []
> l[[]][jjbjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj4j4
> 
> hlll==
> 
> 
> *the first post by an actually rodent in rodent thread*


fltt

thats all sally managed


----------



## purpleskyes

ami_j said:


> dylan lol
> 
> awwww bless her
> pity your not closer ive a mate who breeds gpigs shes a marvel at bonding them, she even managed to get my bossy sow to live with a group lol
> but shes absolutely gorg whats she called


She is called Fizzgig I just dont think she gets on with other piggies some just dont.She will get lots of attention and toys and time running around the house. We have a house bunny who is on his own and he is very healthy happy bunny always binking all over the place. I had to do an experiment for a uni assignment and it turns out he enjoys more social interaction than a rabbit who lived with 2 others.


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> fltt
> 
> thats all sally managed


 :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> fltt
> 
> thats all sally managed


dylan has alot to say :lol2:


purpleskyes said:


> She is called Fizzgig I just dont think she gets on with other piggies some just dont.She will get lots of attention and toys and time running around the house. We have a house bunny who is on his own and he is very healthy happy bunny always binking all over the place. I had to do an experiment for a uni assignment and it turns out he enjoys more social interaction than a rabbit who lived with 2 others.


ahh some do  i only go by my experiences im sure she will be very happy


----------



## fishboy

purpleskyes said:


> She is called Fizzgig I just dont think she gets on with other piggies some just dont.She will get lots of attention and toys and time running around the house. We have a house bunny who is on his own and he is very healthy happy bunny always binking all over the place. I had to do an experiment for a uni assignment and it turns out he enjoys more social interaction than a rabbit who lived with 2 others.


Would these be the rabbits that seemed to spend all day attacking each other? I'm sure they were just "interacting" and being "social" 

Gilbert's just lucky i don't attack (sorry, be "social") back.......:bash:


----------



## purpleskyes

ami_j said:


> dylan has alot to say :lol2:
> 
> ahh some do  i only go by my experiences im sure she will be very happy


How many piggies do you have?


----------



## tomwilson

purpleskyes said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs383.snc3/23421_10150171102205607_515635606_11902043_5426397_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 could try her with a rabbit i know afew people who keep piggies with rabits


----------



## purpleskyes

tomwilson said:


> could try her with a rabbit i know afew people who keep piggies with rabits


We have a bunny and when she gets bigger we will let them interact she is only tiny at the moment:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

purpleskyes said:


> How many piggies do you have?


none now had three as a kid , and a pair up to about 6 months ago


tomwilson said:


> could try her with a rabbit i know afew people who keep piggies with rabits


this is a really bad idea...i kept my first pigs with rabbits and one died from a kick to the face. rabbits also can pass on diesease that kills pigs that doesnt affect them. plus bunnys are alot more exuberent and can really hurt a pig without trying


----------



## fishboy

purpleskyes said:


> We have a bunny and when she gets bigger we will let them interact she is only tiny at the moment:2thumb:


And gilbert is savage


----------



## purpleskyes

ami_j said:


> none now had three as a kid , and a pair up to about 6 months ago
> 
> this is a really bad idea...i kept my first pigs with rabbits and one died from a kick to the face. rabbits also can pass on diesease that kills pigs that doesnt affect them. plus bunnys are alot more exuberent and can really hurt a pig without trying


I wouldnt think of housing them together at all no that is a very bad idea, they both have their own big indoor cages. So you think it would be a bad idea when she is older to let them run around the house at the same time?


----------



## tomwilson

purpleskyes said:


> We have a bunny and when she gets bigger we will let them interact she is only tiny at the moment:2thumb:


 i saw some diddy ones in [email protected] the other day i wanted one


----------



## ami_j

fishboy said:


> And gilbert is savage
> 
> image
> 
> image


:lol2:


purpleskyes said:


> I wouldnt think of housing them together at all no that is a very bad idea, they both have their own big indoor cages. So you think it would be a bad idea when she is older to let them run around the house at the same time?


i wouldnt personally , i know people have done it, one of my pigs lived with a rabbit until he got a nasty case of diarrhea and died, but after other horror stories and what happened to one of mine its made me wary of it


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i saw some diddy ones in [email protected] the other day i wanted one


i like the huge rabbits , dont think they live very long though


----------



## purpleskyes

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> 
> i wouldnt personally , i know people have done it, one of my pigs lived with a rabbit until he got a nasty case of diarrhea and died, but after other horror stories and what happened to one of mine its made me wary of it


In that case I will make sure they arent out at the same time ever, he was running around earlier while she was in her cage we are leaving her to settle in and he wasnt bothered at all. He didnt even look in the cage more interested in attacking Fishboy more than anything:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

purpleskyes said:


> In that case I will make sure they arent out at the same time ever, he was running around earlier while she was in her cage we are leaving her to settle in and he wasnt bothered at all. He didnt even look in the cage more interested in attacking Fishboy more than anything:lol2:


lol i had a rabbit that liked to attack men...entire male? :lol2:
her name is awesome btw  
wait til she settles in and she tells you your not bringing food fast enough :lol2: abys are meant to be quite fiesty i think...or is that peruvians...lol i cant remember.


----------



## purpleskyes

ami_j said:


> lol i had a rabbit that liked to attack men...entire male? :lol2:
> her name is awesome btw
> wait til she settles in and she tells you your not bringing food fast enough :lol2: abys are meant to be quite fiesty i think...or is that peruvians...lol i cant remember.


Yeah I was doing reading up on them and they are meant to be into the michief. Her name is from The Dark Crystal the little hairy thing called fizzgig its in Fishboy's avatar:lol2:

Yeah Gilbert is an entire male and I am his lady friend so he doesnt like it when Fishboy gets too close and tells him off. He is fine if its just him and fishboy hes really friendly, its just when I am there he goes mad. We dont want to get him done it doesnt have any health benefits for males and we dont want to risk losing him during the op.


----------



## ami_j

purpleskyes said:


> Yeah I was doing reading up on them and they are meant to be into the michief. Her name is from The Dark Crystal the little hairy thing called fizzgig its in Fishboy's avatar:lol2:
> 
> Yeah Gilbert is an entire male and I am his lady friend so he doesnt like it when Fishboy gets too close and tells him off. He is fine if its just him and fishboy hes really friendly, its just when I am there he goes mad. We dont want to get him done it doesnt have any health benefits for males and we dont want to risk losing him during the op.


none of mine ever got done...but i was like 5-11 when i had mine so nineties...rabbit keepings changed a hell of alot since then...that said i never had issues with my bucks , bar one who went thru a small stage of spraying wee but he settled out of it and was fine  the two does i had were kinda mean lol i think they would of benefitted from it XD

its so funny to see a grown man being told off by a rabbit XD


----------



## purpleskyes

ami_j said:


> none of mine ever got done...but i was like 5-11 when i had mine so nineties...rabbit keepings changed a hell of alot since then...that said i never had issues with my bucks , bar one who went thru a small stage of spraying wee but he settled out of it and was fine  the two does i had were kinda mean lol i think they would of benefitted from it XD
> 
> its so funny to see a grown man being told off by a rabbit XD


He has done more than tell off him haha. One night before bed Andy wet to stroke him to say goodnight and I said no leave him hes not in the mood. Of course Andy was like he is fine who is a good boy Gilbert and then he bite him hard. Next thing Andy was swearing rather louding and had blood pouring out of his finger opps.

Look at the time its time I was in bed night x


----------



## ami_j

purpleskyes said:


> He has done more than tell off him haha. One night before bed Andy wet to stroke him to say goodnight and I said no leave him hes not in the mood. Of course Andy was like he is fine who is a good boy Gilbert and then he bite him hard. Next thing Andy was swearing rather louding and had blood pouring out of his finger opps.
> 
> Look at the time its time I was in bed night x


oh dear lol gilberts the boss then  
hes such a happy lil cutie 

night hun x


----------



## tomwilson

putting sally and henry together now shall i get some pics


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> putting sally and henry together now shall i get some pics


will pass on the hamster porn :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> will pass on the hamster porn :lol2:


 wasn't going to take pictures of the naughty bits just the introductions. it didn't go well i don't think she was in heat she syarted bitting him in the end so i had to seperate them poor henry looked so sad


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> wasn't going to take pictures of the naughty bits just the introductions. it didn't go well i don't think she was in heat she syarted bitting him in the end so i had to seperate them poor henry looked so sad


awww, well try everynight for four nights , if shes fertile she will come into season on one of the nights


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> awww, well try everynight for four nights , if shes fertile she will come into season on one of the nights


 i'm sure she is since they almost went at it by accident one time my mate had them both out


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'm sure she is since they almost went at it by accident one time my mate had them both out


: victory:


wonder where mr insomniac is ?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> : victory:
> 
> 
> wonder where mr insomniac is ?


 i was just wondering that. wonder how his pairing went


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i was just wondering that. wonder how his pairing went


hopefully well  should get some nice babies from that pairing...i did almost the same one and mine were lush ^^


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hopefully well  should get some nice babies from that pairing...i did almost the same one and mine were lush ^^


how come you don't breed anymore jaime


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> how come you don't breed anymore jaime


lost a whole litter to what i think was a virus...their mum died and they just dropped like flies. really put me off


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lost a whole litter to what i think was a virus...their mum died and they just dropped like flies. really put me off


 i'm sorry to hear that, where they older it could have just ben lack off nuitrience if they where younger not getting the mothers milk, do you think you'll ever get back into it or is that a closed door now


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'm sorry to hear that, where they older it could have just ben lack off nuitrience if they where younger not getting the mothers milk, do you think you'll ever get back into it or is that a closed door now


well i got them lactol and was feedingthem but they were near weaning so think it was more sinister

idk i like syrians , prob more likely to breed rats, dno if i can be arsed with the politics tho haha

right i need to sleep lol im knackered.

byeeeeee

alex let us know how it went


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> well i got them lactol and was feedingthem but they were near weaning so think it was more sinister
> 
> idk i like syrians , prob more likely to breed rats, dno if i can be arsed with the politics tho haha
> 
> right i need to sleep lol im knackered.
> 
> byeeeeee
> 
> alex let us know how it went


 i'm off to, yeah let us know alex


----------



## Alex

lol im still here, was unsuccessful, i will try tomorrow night though, pretty late because all my syrians so far have come on heat on a Tuesday and Saturday. will let you know how it goes: victory:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> lol im still here, was unsuccessful, i will try tomorrow night though, pretty late because all my syrians so far have come on heat on a Tuesday and Saturday. will let you know how it goes: victory:


awww how come it went wrong, yeah she should be due back on tuesday


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> awww how come it went wrong


 He just didnt seem up for it :lol2:

However, if nothing happens tomorrow. I will try my silver boy to her, see if he gets the job done :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> He just didnt seem up for it :lol2:
> 
> However, if nothing happens tomorrow. I will try my silver boy to her, see if he gets the job done :lol2:


:lol2: good plan

really am gonna bed now 
night


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> :lol2: good plan
> 
> really am gonna bed now
> night


 Night Jaime


----------



## Nic123100

Morning guys, well today I have decided to take the plunge (again lol) I'm off out to get myself another cage for another syrian at some point this week. Was in the pet shop yesterday on the food run and saw the most gorgeous little girl. She's what I would call a honey colour with dark ears (I'm no expert on these colours although if somebody could direct me somewhere that explains them I would love to learn) and my gosh I just fell in love 

Also got to have cuddles with a continental giant rabbit :flrt:

Note to self must stop looking at animals :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Nic123100 said:


> Morning guys, well today I have decided to take the plunge (again lol) I'm off out to get myself another cage for another syrian at some point this week. Was in the pet shop yesterday on the food run and saw the most gorgeous little girl. She's what I would call a honey colour with dark ears (I'm no expert on these colours although if somebody could direct me somewhere that explains them I would love to learn) and my gosh I just fell in love
> 
> Also got to have cuddles with a continental giant rabbit :flrt:
> 
> Note to self must stop looking at animals :lol2:


honey coloured with dark ears sounds like a cream...


----------



## Nic123100

Ah brilliant :2thumb: Boris got a bit of cabbage yesterday and loved it, although I think he would eat most things I give him :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Nic123100 said:


> Ah brilliant :2thumb: Boris got a bit of cabbage yesterday and loved it, although I think he would eat most things I give him :lol2:


aww bless him  treats are good but in moderation , they can get upset tummys easy 
do we get pics of boris nomming away? :flrt:


----------



## Nic123100

ami_j said:


> aww bless him  treats are good but in moderation , they can get upset tummys easy
> do we get pics of boris nomming away? :flrt:


I found a treat list on another forum, was amazed by the amount of variety in treats there are  I just had a pizza takeaway as I'm having a relaxed night in and I'm sure he smelt it as he was up at the side of his cage looking at me as if to say 'pleaseeee' haha had to explain to him (and the dogs mind you) that pizza is for people :lol2: mind you I enjoyed it so much I don't think anybody was gonna get near my pizza without me murdering them 

Ah yes I shall get some up, have a few on my phone just haven't got round to getting them on the comp  I was thinking of making him a maze or a play pen to add some different enrichment activities so need to get some plans drawn out, do you reckon wood would be fine to make it out if if i made sure there were no splinters etc for safety?


----------



## southpython

would eny of you like to click the link in my sig ? :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Nic123100 said:


> I found a treat list on another forum, was amazed by the amount of variety in treats there are  I just had a pizza takeaway as I'm having a relaxed night in and I'm sure he smelt it as he was up at the side of his cage looking at me as if to say 'pleaseeee' haha had to explain to him (and the dogs mind you) that pizza is for people :lol2: mind you I enjoyed it so much I don't think anybody was gonna get near my pizza without me murdering them
> 
> Ah yes I shall get some up, have a few on my phone just haven't got round to getting them on the comp  I was thinking of making him a maze or a play pen to add some different enrichment activities so need to get some plans drawn out, do you reckon wood would be fine to make it out if if i made sure there were no splinters etc for safety?


hehe they dont half try to make you feel guilty eh
you can free range hammys ,like rats, they can get down smaller holes though
depends what wood aslong as its smooth i dont see it being a problem


----------



## Shell195

southpython said:


> would eny of you like to click the link in my sig ? :flrt:


There is no link:whistling2:


----------



## Nic123100

ami_j said:


> hehe they dont half try to make you feel guilty eh
> you can free range hammys ,like rats, they can get down smaller holes though
> depends what wood aslong as its smooth i dont see it being a problem


Ah brilliant I shall get some plans drawn out then see if my grandad can help me with it, he's good at DIY and I don't think he trusts me on my own with a saw :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> There is no link:whistling2:


there was looked weird tho 



Nic123100 said:


> Ah brilliant I shall get some plans drawn out then see if my grandad can help me with it, he's good at DIY and I don't think he trusts me on my own with a saw :lol2:


hehe saws are dangerous


----------



## Nic123100

ami_j said:


> there was looked weird tho
> 
> 
> hehe saws are dangerous


Haha very dangerous, I'm accident prone anways too. Shut my finger in the door the other day, door was near enough closed when i realised my finger was trapped :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Nic123100 said:


> Haha very dangerous, I'm accident prone anways too. Shut my finger in the door the other day, door was near enough closed when i realised my finger was trapped :lol2:


ouch! defo get someone else to do it for you lol


----------



## southpython

Shell195 said:


> There is no link:whistling2:


www.1227.com :2thumb:

i warn you tho, its really funny lol


----------



## ami_j

southpython said:


> www.1227.com :2thumb:
> 
> i warn you tho, its really funny lol


no its a pain in the arse is what it is 

dont click it guys its a rickroll and takes about a year to shut off


----------



## Nic123100

ami_j said:


> no its a pain in the arse is what it is
> 
> dont click it guys its a rickroll and takes about a year to shut off


Oh lord, glad I didn't click it now


----------



## ami_j

Nic123100 said:


> Oh lord, glad I didn't click it now


yeah , totally idiotic


----------



## southpython

soz mate, thought it would be a laugh :blush:, obviously not.

Im sorry.


----------



## southpython

Now i breed my rodents for food but i might get into these rodent types, hairless ect..

as it would be fun too.

What mouse " morphs " are there ?


all i know in rats are, dumbo, blue hooded ect...


----------



## ami_j

southpython said:


> Now i breed my rodents for food but i might get into these rodent types, hairless ect..
> 
> as it would be fun too.
> 
> What mouse " morphs " are there ?
> 
> 
> all i know in rats are, dumbo, blue hooded ect...


you can get hairless mice, haired, fuzzy, curly etc
myth knows more about mice , i have had plenty of pet ones but never really looked at the genetics etc


----------



## Alex

Evening guys just got in, had the biggest freight of our lives though, when my dad unlocked the front door, it would unlock, but it was as if something was pushed up against it. We had what we thought was the back door key so i went over the wall to open it and see what was wrong with it, and if someone had got in, and the key wouldnt work! luckily my dad and my neighbour got in. Theres two little steel rods in the lock bit that pokes out for added security, and one had slid out jamming the door from opening!


----------



## Alex

Nic123100 said:


> Morning guys, well today I have decided to take the plunge (again lol) I'm off out to get myself another cage for another syrian at some point this week. Was in the pet shop yesterday on the food run and saw the most gorgeous little girl. She's what I would call a honey colour with dark ears (I'm no expert on these colours although if somebody could direct me somewhere that explains them I would love to learn) and my gosh I just fell in love
> 
> Also got to have cuddles with a continental giant rabbit :flrt:
> 
> Note to self must stop looking at animals :lol2:


You have caught the hamster bug :lol2:



ami_j said:


> honey coloured with dark ears sounds like a cream...


Yep i agree. deffo sounds like a cream



ami_j said:


> no its a pain in the arse is what it is
> 
> dont click it guys its a rickroll and takes about a year to shut off


Never gonna give you up. :lol2: Ian should sing that! could you imagine it :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Evening guys just got in, had the biggest freight of our lives though, when my dad unlocked the front door, it would unlock, but it was as if something was pushed up against it. We had what we thought was the back door key so i went over the wall to open it and see what was wrong with it, and if someone had got in, and the key wouldnt work! luckily my dad and my neighbour got in. Theres two little steel rods in the lock bit that pokes out for added security, and one had slid out jamming the door from opening!


:c oh no


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> You have caught the hamster bug :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep i agree. deffo sounds like a cream
> 
> 
> Never gonna give you up. :lol2: Ian should sing that! could you imagine it :lol2:


LOL it would rule ^^
i thought cinny too but they have flesh coloured ears


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> :c oh no


 Was awful, couldnt kick the door in, im at Newark show tomorrow, so theres no one home to keep an eye out of it till monday.


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> LOL it would rule ^^
> i thought cinny too but they have flesh coloured ears


 unlesssss its a Cinnamon hamster?


----------



## southpython

ami_j said:


> you can get hairless mice, haired, fuzzy, curly etc
> myth knows more about mice , i have had plenty of pet ones but never really looked at the genetics etc


yeah i might get some of them, aslong as my snakes would eat it too. mind u my snakes eat enything that moves lol

how much do you reckon i could pick up some of these curly, hairless ones ?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Was awful, couldnt kick the door in, im at Newark show tomorrow, so theres no one home to keep an eye out of it till monday.


that wouldnt do
haha newark makes me laugh
what u gonna buy



Alex said:


> unlesssss its a Cinnamon hamster?


nope they have light ears , the one she was describing had dark


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> that wouldnt do
> haha newark makes me laugh
> what u gonna buy
> 
> 
> nope they have light ears , the one she was describing had dark


 Whyyyyy does newark make you laugh?

Im just looking out really
see what i see when i get there


----------



## Alex

Hmm, not sure about the colouring then, didnt see the ears part


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Whyyyyy does newark make you laugh?
> 
> Im just looking out really
> see what i see when i get there


cos its an anagram


Alex said:


> Hmm, not sure about the colouring then, didnt see the ears part


yeah dark ears so im sticking with cream


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Evening guys just got in, had the biggest freight of our lives though, when my dad unlocked the front door, it would unlock, but it was as if something was pushed up against it. We had what we thought was the back door key so i went over the wall to open it and see what was wrong with it, and if someone had got in, and the key wouldnt work! luckily my dad and my neighbour got in. Theres two little steel rods in the lock bit that pokes out for added security, and one had slid out jamming the door from opening!


someone tried to pick your locks do ya think dude, bad times


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> someone tried to pick your locks do ya think dude, bad times


idk, think it was a peice of the reinforcing rod protruding into the lock fitting on the wall.


ami_j said:


> cos its an anagram
> 
> yeah dark ears so im sticking with cream


 
Anagram of???

And me too : victory:


----------



## Basilbrush

Nic123100 said:


> Morning guys, well today I have decided to take the plunge (again lol) I'm off out to get myself another cage for another syrian at some point this week. Was in the pet shop yesterday on the food run and saw the most gorgeous little girl. She's what I would call a honey colour with dark ears (I'm no expert on these colours although if somebody could direct me somewhere that explains them I would love to learn) and my gosh I just fell in love
> 
> Also got to have cuddles with a continental giant rabbit :flrt:
> 
> Note to self must stop looking at animals :lol2:


Ohhhhhhh Nic, great excitement, can't wait to see her.:mf_dribble:

When do you get her this week??

Jules


----------



## Alex

Almost forgot jai, my torts with my silver, shes standing, but hes trying it on her head but shes having none of it :lol2: and keeps running away


----------



## Basilbrush

Just uploaded some photos of my Syrian long-haired boy called Alfie. Am I right in saying he is a golden banded hammie??




























Jules


----------



## Alex

Basilbrush said:


> Just uploaded some photos of my Syrian long-haired boy called Alfie. Am I right in saying he is a golden banded hammie??
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Jules


Aww hes beautiful:flrt: :flrt:And yes he's a golden banded, a very beautiful boy :flrt:

Did you have a look out for torties?


----------



## Basilbrush

Here's another one. He really is such a sweetie.:flrt:










Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> Aww hes beautiful:flrt: :flrt:And yes he's a golden banded, a very beautiful boy :flrt:
> 
> Did you have a look out for torties?


 
Thanks Alex. I phoned Dobbies today and they have stopped supplying hamsters etc., they only do aquatics up here in Scotland too. They supply bedding, food etc for rodents but not the actual hamsters themselves.

Pouty, sulky lip on.:lol2:

So I guess it just means I have to buy a few more hamsters and breed my own torties.

Shame really.:whistling2::lol2:

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> Aww hes beautiful:flrt: :flrt:And yes he's a golden banded, a very beautiful boy :flrt:
> 
> Did you have a look out for torties?


 
Alex,

What solid colour would you recommend for me to buy as a girlfriend for Alfie then?? He is totally white underneath.

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Awwwwwww Jules hes gorgeous:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Nic123100

Basilbrush said:


> Ohhhhhhh Nic, great excitement, can't wait to see her.:mf_dribble:
> 
> When do you get her this week??
> 
> Jules





Basilbrush said:


> Just uploaded some photos of my Syrian long-haired boy called Alfie. Am I right in saying he is a golden banded hammie??
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Jules


Probably mid week, going into town tomorrow to get a cage and then it's a case of setting it up and bringing her home  and your hammy is gorgeous :flrt:

Had a look on the hamster central wiki page and she is a cream  Reading up on my colours at the moment, love to learn new things about the pets :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I want some of these Microtus fortis - Mongolian Reed vole!!!!


----------



## tomwilson

Basilbrush said:


> Just uploaded some photos of my Syrian long-haired boy called Alfie. Am I right in saying he is a golden banded hammie??
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Jules


 wow you've either got tiny hands or hes a giant hamster. i like him he looks like a little old man lol


----------



## Alex

Basilbrush said:


> Here's another one. He really is such a sweetie.:flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> Jules


Bless, he looks so cute :flrt: he's a right little cutie.


Basilbrush said:


> Thanks Alex. I phoned Dobbies today and they have stopped supplying hamsters etc., they only do aquatics up here in Scotland too. They supply bedding, food etc for rodents but not the actual hamsters themselves.
> 
> Pouty, sulky lip on.:lol2:
> 
> So I guess it just means I have to buy a few more hamsters and breed my own torties.
> 
> Shame really.:whistling2::lol2:
> 
> Jules


That is a shame will mean more little cuties though:whistling2: :lol2:, not sure if the one in Milton Keynes originally did this, but for 2 years plus now i have only seen aquatics there.

If i am successful with tortoiseshells, i will let you have a couple, if you can get them up to where you are. 

Today is the 5th day of trying, and no mating yet. May just be this cold weather so im going to keep trying.


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> I want some of these Microtus fortis - Mongolian Reed vole!!!!


 
Ohhhh Shell, they are lovely little critters. Loved that "green" sheen the mother had on her coat.

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> Bless, he looks so cute :flrt: he's a right little cutie.
> 
> 
> That is a shame will mean more little cuties though:whistling2: :lol2:, not sure if the one in Milton Keynes originally did this, but for 2 years plus now i have only seen aquatics there.
> 
> If i am successful with tortoiseshells, i will let you have a couple, if you can get them up to where you are.
> 
> Today is the 5th day of trying, and no mating yet. May just be this cold weather so im going to keep trying.


 
Fingers crossed and everything else for you Alex, lol!!!

Jules


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I want some of these Microtus fortis - Mongolian Reed vole!!!!


 
cute voles are insectivores right? so you'd have to feed them lots of mealies and crickets, or would it be like african pygmy hedgehogs where you feed them cat food


----------



## Alex

Basilbrush said:


> Alex,
> 
> What solid colour would you recommend for me to buy as a girlfriend for Alfie then?? He is totally white underneath.
> 
> Jules


You could get a Black female for him. will produce some beautiful babies, where the gold comes out.



Shell195 said:


> I want some of these Microtus fortis - Mongolian Reed vole!!!!


Aww cute :flrt:


----------



## Alex

Basilbrush said:


> Fingers crossed and everything else for you Alex, lol!!!
> 
> Jules


 lol thanks! they are very picky with breeding in this season. Myth is having problems getting hers to breed as well at the moment.


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> You could get a Black female for him. will produce some beautiful babies, where the gold comes out.


Right Alex, I'll keep a look out for one.

Here's some photos of my 3 rescued degu boys - The Three Amigos:lol2:





































They are such characters and squeak away and talk to you, LOL!!!

Jules


----------



## tomwilson

Basilbrush said:


> Right Alex, I'll keep a look out for one.
> 
> Here's some photos of my 3 rescued degu boys - The Three Amigos:lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> They are such characters and squeak away and talk to you, LOL!!!
> 
> Jules


 degus are awsome like a mix between a rat and a chinchilla i think


----------



## Basilbrush

tomwilson said:


> degus are awsome like a mix between a rat and a chinchilla i think


Yeah Tom, it's how I would describe them. Fantastic characters.:flrt:

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> lol thanks! they are very picky with breeding in this season. Myth is having problems getting hers to breed as well at the moment.


Right, what signs do you look out for with females that they are "in season"??

Jules


----------



## Alex

Basilbrush said:


> Right Alex, I'll keep a look out for one.
> 
> Here's some photos of my 3 rescued degu boys - The Three Amigos:lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> They are such characters and squeak away and talk to you, LOL!!!
> 
> Jules


Cute! :flrt: i love degu's. My list of i wants is huge now lol.


----------



## Alex

Basilbrush said:


> Right, what signs do you look out for with females that they are "in season"??
> 
> Jules


A female comes on heat every four days, in the evening. So around this sort of time introduce the two on neutral ground. I use a tank that they cant get out of the sides. When they are together, keep an eye on them all the time because if the female isnt on heat they will squabble, so at this point they need to be separated. If the female is on heat she will sqaut her back end really low and flattened and then the male gets on with it.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> idk, think it was a peice of the reinforcing rod protruding into the lock fitting on the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Anagram of???
> 
> And me too : victory:


lol work it out 


Alex said:


> Almost forgot jai, my torts with my silver, shes standing, but hes trying it on her head but shes having none of it :lol2: and keeps running away


haha he will work it out, maybe nudge him in the right direction?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol work it out
> 
> haha he will work it out, maybe nudge him in the right direction?


 
LOL just got it instantly xD

I have trust me, he doesnt look up for it lol


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> LOL just got it instantly xD
> 
> I have trust me, he doesnt look up for it lol


oh dear  cmon lil silver guy...might be worth giving the banded guy another shot lol 
hehe yeah its a funny anagram


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> cute voles are insectivores right? so you'd have to feed them lots of mealies and crickets, or would it be like african pygmy hedgehogs where you feed them cat food


I cant actually find a caresheet so I dont know but you would have thought they would need bugs as part of their diet


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> A female comes on heat every four days, in the evening. So around this sort of time introduce the two on neutral ground. I use a tank that they cant get out of the sides. When they are together, keep an eye on them all the time because if the female isnt on heat they will squabble, so at this point they need to be separated. If the female is on heat she will sqaut her back end really low and flattened and then the male gets on with it.


So frequent the seasons, WOW!!! I'm just beginning to read that link that Myth sent me. LOads of info!!!

Jules


----------



## tomwilson

unghy6uwv bju5dyh
sally had a little more to say tonight


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I cant actually find a caresheet so I dont know but you would have thought they would need bugs as part of their diet


 sorry that should have been cat food aswell since you are suposed to feed aph some insects. maybe you could make a care sheet using a feild guide on voles and somw guess work


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Cute! :flrt: i love degu's. My list of i wants is huge now lol.


 is it as big as my list dude


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> unghy6uwv bju5dyh
> sally had a little more to say tonight


lol dylans stayed in tonight


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> oh dear  cmon lil silver guy...might be worth giving the banded guy another shot lol
> hehe yeah its a funny anagram


 Yup, im gonna let him have a go later on  Little silver guy looks so exhausted, he was just so excited to see her, but nothing else lol


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> is it as big as my list dude


Almost the size of your list.

Mink Syrian
Yellow Black Syrian
Gerbils
Hairless Mice
Degu's
Steppe Lemmings


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yup, im gonna let him have a go later on  Little silver guy looks so exhausted, he was just so excited to see her, but nothing else lol


hehe awww bless


Alex said:


> Almost the size of your list.
> 
> Mink Syrian
> Yellow Black Syrian
> Gerbils
> Hairless Mice
> Degu's
> Steppe Lemmings


lol gerbils are mental cases

my list is pretty much rat colours
silver fawn
topaz
burmese
more smeezers


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Yup, im gonna let him have a go later on  Little silver guy looks so exhausted, he was just so excited to see her, but nothing else lol


 sorry alex but i had more luck henry knows which end the buisness is at lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> hehe awww bless
> 
> lol gerbils are mental cases
> 
> my list is pretty much rat colours
> silver fawn
> topaz
> burmese
> more smeezers


lol i know they chew alot. did you find another one?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> lol i know they chew alot. did you find another one?


didnt need to storm perked right up :2thumb:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> sorry alex but i had more luck henry knows which end the buisness is at lol


 haha lol, so you will have some babies :flrt:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> didnt need to storm perked right up :2thumb:


 Aww thats good, i thought storm had passed away. But thats really good :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> haha lol, so you will have some babies :flrt:


with any luck dude hes still at it when should i seperate them


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> with any luck dude hes still at it when should i seperate them


 Leave 'em together for about an hour, or if one of them looses interest then separate because they will squabble.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Aww thats good, i thought storm had passed away. But thats really good :2thumb:


nope shes still here  couple of days of antibiotic perked her right up again 

i normally leave them til the female has obv had enough but an hour sounds about right lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> nope shes still here  couple of days of antibiotic perked her right up again
> 
> i normally leave them til the female has obv had enough but an hour sounds about right lol


 just seperated them she stated running away from him


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> just seperated them she stated running away from him


 Yep thats right, now in 16 or a bit more days time you should have some little babies :flrt:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> nope shes still here  couple of days of antibiotic perked her right up again
> 
> i normally leave them til the female has obv had enough but an hour sounds about right lol


 Awesome 

I always leave mine too till the female looses interest, which is usually about an hour lol


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Yep thats right, now in 16 or a bit more days time you should have some little babies :flrt:


 i'll let you know how it goes dude hopfully i'll get some intresting babies if not they're cute anyway lol


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i'll let you know how it goes dude hopfully i'll get some intresting babies if not they're cute anyway lol


 Yes will deffo be cute, and interesting:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yep thats right, now in 16 or a bit more days time you should have some little babies :flrt:


:flrt:


Alex said:


> Awesome
> 
> I always leave mine too till the female looses interest, which is usually about an hour lol


hehe 


tomwilson said:


> i'll let you know how it goes dude hopfully i'll get some intresting babies if not they're cute anyway lol


yeah well golden is what is expected but as they will carry black they will have heavy ticking...will be pretty


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Yes will deffo be cute, and interesting:2thumb:


 have to see how many i get in the litter planning on finding homes for most and keep 2-3 for my self, plan is 1 male, 2 females (1 banded, 1 self)


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> have to see how many i get in the litter planning on finding homes for most and keep 2-3 for my self, plan is 1 male, 2 females (1 banded, 1 self)


want lots of pics lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> :flrt:
> 
> hehe
> 
> yeah well golden is what is expected but as they will carry black they will have heavy ticking...will be pretty


Deffo will be pretty :flrt:



tomwilson said:


> have to see how many i get in the litter planning on finding homes for most and keep 2-3 for my self, plan is 1 male, 2 females (1 banded, 1 self)


Yep, tis a good idea :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Deffo will be pretty :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, tis a good idea :2thumb:


 never know i could end up with the whole litter lol. i'm sure i can find homes for them though i don't want any money for them as long as they get good homes. plus theres a pet shop up the road who said they'd take syrians from me.


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> never know i could end up with the whole litter lol. i'm sure i can find homes for them though i don't want any money for them as long as they get good homes. plus theres a pet shop up the road who said they'd take syrians from me.


 Yep pet shops will take them and give you a bit of cash for them.
2 litters back three of mine went to a petshop, i did a trade with them, and then got cash for the other hamster, went back in 2 days later to see if they were still there and they had all sold!


----------



## Alex

Morning Guys!

Anyone up yet?


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> Morning Guys!
> 
> Anyone up yet?


 
Hey morning Alex, how's you??

Jules


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> never know i could end up with the whole litter lol. i'm sure i can find homes for them though i don't want any money for them as long as they get good homes. plus theres a pet shop up the road who said they'd take syrians from me.


If you ever needed a home for one in the future. Manchester isn't *too *far away. Everytime I come onto this thread I am swamped with how cute they are.


----------



## ami_j

ALEX! you gotta be back by now what did you buy?


----------



## Alex

Yep im back now, got back just after five, been setting everything up 

Was great! I got, a yellow legged centipede, huge and agressive lol.
A white Spot assassin bug, two mantids, some stickies, a HUUUGEE african armoured cricket. Plus i got two chilean rose slings :flrt: 

And i also got a few bits of equipment.


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Yep im back now, got back just after five, been setting everything up
> 
> Was great! I got, a yellow legged centipede, huge and agressive lol.
> A white Spot assassin bug, two mantids, some stickies, a HUUUGEE african armoured cricket. Plus i got two chilean rose slings :flrt:
> 
> And i also got a few bits of equipment.


 

Centipedes are soooooooooooo scary:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yep im back now, got back just after five, been setting everything up
> 
> Was great! I got, a yellow legged centipede, huge and agressive lol.
> A white Spot assassin bug, two mantids, some stickies, a HUUUGEE african armoured cricket. Plus i got two chilean rose slings :flrt:
> 
> And i also got a few bits of equipment.


no mammals there then ?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> no mammals there then ?


Nope just an invert show, but i am going to doncasters show



Shell195 said:


> Centipedes are soooooooooooo scary:gasp:


tell me about it. put a cricket in, it raised up like a snake and BAM! it had the cricket. Infact, my dads so worried it may get out its rub, that its rub has been put inside a larger rub:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Yep im back now, got back just after five, been setting everything up
> 
> Was great! I got, a yellow legged centipede, huge and agressive lol.
> A white Spot assassin bug, two mantids, some stickies, a HUUUGEE african armoured cricket. Plus i got two chilean rose slings :flrt:
> 
> And i also got a few bits of equipment.


 not big on inverts tbh think scorpions are intresting though


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Nope just an invert show, but i am going to doncasters show
> 
> 
> tell me about it. put a cricket in, it raised up like a snake and BAM! it had the cricket. Infact, my dads so worried it may get out its rub, that its rub has been put inside a larger rub:lol2:


The larger rub should then be put inside a locked box:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Nope just an invert show, but i am going to doncasters show
> 
> 
> tell me about it. put a cricket in, it raised up like a snake and BAM! it had the cricket. Infact, my dads so worried it may get out its rub, that its rub has been put inside a larger rub:lol2:


oooh donny is near me lol


----------



## Shell195

When is Doncaster show on and what do they sell, mammal wise of course


----------



## tomwilson

quiet tonight isn't it


----------



## ami_j

is a bit isnt it :C

i meant to get a new pic of dylan today for his fan club but forgot


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> is a bit isnt it :C
> 
> i meant to get a new pic of dylan today for his fan club but forgot


 ;c no dylan pics


----------



## ami_j

lol no posts from alex at 6am he must be sleeping for once


----------



## Cillah

I think I will go to Doncaster Show. My first time because well.. First time living in England. Can someone tell me what they have to offer mammal wise =]?


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> ;c no dylan pics


lol my other rats are going to get a complex...will see if im not too busy/lazy/forgetful today lol


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I think I will go to Doncaster Show. My first time because well.. First time living in England. Can someone tell me what they have to offer mammal wise =]?


i have never been but im pretty sure they have rats and mice at least


----------



## Nic123100

I'm at doncaster in June, travelling from essex so a good 3 hour drive :O
Mainly going for the reptile, but if anybody knows what mammals (if any) will be there I would love to know :mf_dribble:


----------



## Cillah

Now I am going to sound very, very stupid. But where is Doncaster. If I live in Manchester. How far away is that?

New to living in England :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Now I am going to sound very, very stupid. But where is Doncaster. If I live in Manchester. How far away is that?
> 
> New to living in England :whistling2:


im in sheffield which is about half hour away by train and manchester isnt far from us , about 1 hour drive?


----------



## Nic123100

Google mapped it for you :no1:
It's only a rough guide but from manchester to doncaster is 1 hour, 25mins by car however you would need to do the specifics on there to get an exact estimate 
Manchester, Lancashire, UK to Doncaster, South Yorkshire, UK - Google Maps


----------



## Cillah

That's pretty close! I think I will convince my partner that going is a must . Thank you!

I'm excited. I get to pick up my baby mice in around two weeks. Just waiting on the little one


----------



## Nic123100

Cillah said:


> That's pretty close! I think I will convince my partner that going is a must . Thank you!
> 
> I'm excited. I get to pick up my baby mice in around two weeks. Just waiting on the little one


Ah brilliant, hope you put some piccys up when they arrive


----------



## Cillah

Nic123100 said:


> Ah brilliant, hope you put some piccys up when they arrive


There will be photos. There is 3 bucks and 2 does at the moment. Just waiting on one of the does more or less. Worth the wait. She's gorgeous. :flrt:

You'll get sick of all of the pictures I share. I'll post more of my hedgehog Dippy as well.


----------



## tomwilson

i think they had rats, mice and harvest mice last year, i think there was talk about more more mammal stalls this year. but from searching around this forum alot of people think its a bad idea as it could be miscontrude as them all being feeder animals and with all the snakes watching over them couldgive the show a bad press.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> There will be photos. There is 3 bucks and 2 does at the moment. Just waiting on one of the does more or less. Worth the wait. She's gorgeous. :flrt:
> 
> You'll get sick of all of the pictures I share. I'll post more of my hedgehog Dippy as well.


 i'm hoping to get a pair of hoggies next year don't know if gf will let me though. what colour are the mice


----------



## Nic123100

Cillah said:


> There will be photos. There is 3 bucks and 2 does at the moment. Just waiting on one of the does more or less. Worth the wait. She's gorgeous. :flrt:
> 
> You'll get sick of all of the pictures I share. I'll post more of my hedgehog Dippy as well.


Ah shall have to put some photo's up, I have 2 APH's very funny little critters arent they 



tomwilson said:


> i think they had rats, mice and harvest mice last year, i think there was talk about more more mammal stalls this year. but from searching around this forum alot of people think its a bad idea as it could be miscontrude as them all being feeder animals and with all the snakes watching over them couldgive the show a bad press.


I do see how it could cause misunderstandings, it seems that a few shows this year have dissappeared and no doubt it's down to bad press 

It's a shame that there couldn't be a big show in the UK selling both mammals (exotic and normal) and reptiles but say in different rooms or something so that misunderstandings wern't as easily made.


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'm hoping to get a pair of hoggies next year don't know if gf will let me though. what colour are the mice


I'm lucky. My partner loves hoggies and wants to breed them in the future. I'm getting a female so maybe he will sometime in the near future.

I have a hairless doe, a white and brown doe.. I'm not sure of the coat terms for mice. I know them for rats. But the brown looks broken, one black self buck, black eyed white buck and pink eyed grey buck 



Nic123100 said:


> Ah shall have to put some photo's up, I have 2 APH's very funny little critters arent they


Awwh. They are so very cute. I would love to see yours


----------



## Nic123100

Cillah said:


> Awwh. They are so very cute. I would love to see yours


Here's Flash my little boy 









And Poppy my little girl


----------



## Cillah

Nic123100 said:


> Here's Flash my little boy
> image
> 
> And Poppy my little girl
> image


Awwh they are so cute =]

The little girl I am getting is going to be an albino. They are my favourite


----------



## tomwilson

Nic123100 said:


> Ah brilliant, hope you put some piccys up when they arrive





Nic123100 said:


> Ah shall have to put some photo's up, I have 2 APH's very funny little critters arent they
> 
> 
> 
> I do see how it could cause misunderstandings, it seems that a few shows this year have dissappeared and no doubt it's down to bad press
> 
> It's a shame that there couldn't be a big show in the UK selling both mammals (exotic and normal) and reptiles but say in different rooms or something so that misunderstandings wern't as easily made.


 i heard that donington put up sheets to seperate the mammals from reps but what happens and what reaches the papers are 2 different things aren't they. maybe 2 seperate rooms would be the way to go though. i can't go to donington this summer because i haven't got the money. going to save up for september


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I'm lucky. My partner loves hoggies and wants to breed them in the future. I'm getting a female so maybe he will sometime in the near future.
> 
> I have a hairless doe, a white and brown doe.. I'm not sure of the coat terms for mice. I know them for rats. But the brown looks broken, one black self buck, black eyed white buck and pink eyed grey buck
> 
> 
> 
> Awwh. They are so very cute. I would love to see yours


she likes them too shes just cocerned about the space



Nic123100 said:


> Here's Flash my little boy
> image
> 
> And Poppy my little girl
> image


 indeed they are very cute.


----------



## Nic123100

Cillah said:


> Awwh they are so cute =]
> 
> The little girl I am getting is going to be an albino. They are my favourite


I love albino's, they are by far my favourite colouration  :flrt:


----------



## Nic123100

tomwilson said:


> indeed they are very cute.


Ah thank you  they are a handful but are so sweet. Flash is more of an explore the world type of hoggie but Poppy would much rather snuggle on my lap in from of the telly


----------



## Basilbrush

Nic123100 said:


> Ah thank you  they are a handful but are so sweet. Flash is more of an explore the world type of hoggie but Poppy would much rather snuggle on my lap in from of the telly


 
Ohhh WOW Nic, your APH's are adorable, lovely colours too!!! What are they like to keep as a pet???


Can anyone tell me the dates for Donny this summer (June???) and September please?? I seem to recall that they had loads of rodents in September last year. Also I think everyone says that if you wait until the September show then it's more worth your while in going due to the selection and amount of reptiles available.:whistling2:

Jules


----------



## Nic123100

Basilbrush said:


> Ohhh WOW Nic, your APH's are adorable, lovely colours too!!! What are they like to keep as a pet???
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me the dates for Donny this summer (June???) and September please?? I seem to recall that they had loads of rodents in September last year. Also I think everyone says that if you wait until the September show then it's more worth your while in going due to the selection and amount of reptiles available.:whistling2:
> 
> Jules


Aw thanks Jules , IMO they are some of the best critters to keep. They all have such big personalities and with frequent handling can really form a bond with you. 

Donny is on the 20th June and the 26th September


----------



## tomwilson

i'm off to work dudes i'll be back on around 10 so i'll see you all then if you're about


----------



## Basilbrush

Nic123100 said:


> Aw thanks Jules , IMO they are some of the best critters to keep. They all have such big personalities and with frequent handling can really form a bond with you.
> 
> Donny is on the 20th June and the 26th September


 
Thanks for that Nic.

What colours are your little hoglets??

Jules


----------



## Shell195

I love APH they are so cute, I have 2 (if you dont include the 5 babies:flrt and the male Elvis is quite a grumpy boy:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

i took pics of dylan for the dylan lovers lol will upload after tea

got some of my syrian too


----------



## Nic123100

Basilbrush said:


> Thanks for that Nic.
> 
> What colours are your little hoglets??
> 
> Jules


Flash is an Albino and Poppy is an Algerian Chocolate  



Shell195 said:


> I love APH they are so cute, I have 2 (if you dont include the 5 babies:flrt and the male Elvis is quite a grumpy boy:lol2:


Aw, would love to see pictures :whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

here you go Dylan lovers :lol2:

















































Left the hammy


----------



## Nic123100

ami_j said:


> here you go Dylan lovers :lol2:
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Left the hammy
> image
> image


Dylan is the cutest wee thing :flrt: lovely hammy too


----------



## Shell195

Dylan is gorgeous and so is the hammy:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Nic123100 said:


> Dylan is the cutest wee thing :flrt: lovely hammy too





Shell195 said:


> Dylan is gorgeous and so is the hammy:flrt:


2 more members of the dylan fanclub :lol2:

thanks about Left too , i bred him myself


----------



## Shell195

Heres my 2 hogs and some babies:flrt:
Tiggy(mum)


















Elvis(dad)


















Some babies(she has 5 but one is out getting photos taken)


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Heres my 2 hogs and some babies:flrt:
> Tiggy(mum)
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Elvis(dad)
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Some babies(she has 5 but one is out getting photos taken)
> image
> image
> image
> image


awwww little hedgepigs


----------



## Nic123100

ami_j said:


> 2 more members of the dylan fanclub :lol2:
> 
> thanks about Left too , i bred him myself


Haha proud member of the Dylan fanclub :lol2: 



Shell195 said:


> Heres my 2 hogs and some babies:flrt:
> Tiggy(mum)
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Elvis(dad)
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Some babies(she has 5 but one is out getting photos taken)
> image
> image
> image
> image


My my those are some gorgeous hoglets, you must be very proud of mummy hog 
Love their names too :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Nic123100 said:


> Haha proud member of the Dylan fanclub :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> My my those are some gorgeous hoglets, you must be very proud of mummy hog
> Love their names too :2thumb:


my other rats will get a complex before long lol


----------



## Nic123100

ami_j said:


> my other rats will get a complex before long lol


You never know they too may be secret members of the club :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Nic123100 said:


> You never know they too may be secret members of the club :lol2:


i bet the girls would think he was brilliant :lol2: though i imagine the other boys call him a pretty boy behind his back:lol2:


----------



## Nic123100

ami_j said:


> i bet the girls would think he was brilliant :lol2: though i imagine the other boys call him a pretty boy behind his back:lol2:


Haha always the way with pretty boys, girls swoon and boys call them names :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Nic123100 said:


> Haha always the way with pretty boys, girls swoon and boys call them names :lol2:


:lol2:

i might try and get some pics of the others tomorrow , they hate sitting still though


----------



## Nic123100

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> 
> i might try and get some pics of the others tomorrow , they hate sitting still though


If they want their own fanclub they will have to learn to sit still  was at the pet shop playing with 6 gorgeous ratties today made super friends with a little white/creamy rex one my gosh he was cute


----------



## ami_j

Nic123100 said:


> If they want their own fanclub they will have to learn to sit still  was at the pet shop playing with 6 gorgeous ratties today made super friends with a little white/creamy rex one my gosh he was cute


awww rexes are gorgeous they are all crinkled


----------



## Nic123100

ami_j said:


> awww rexes are gorgeous they are all crinkled


He was very lovely, kept climbing up me to sit on my shoulder 

Woooo 500th post


----------



## Basilbrush

ami_j said:


> here you go Dylan lovers :lol2:
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Left the hammy
> image
> image


 
Ohhhh Jaime, I love them both, especially your hammy.:flrt:

Nic - I think the Algerian Chocolate does it for me, lol!!!!

Jules


----------



## Nic123100

Basilbrush said:


> Ohhhh Jaime, I love them both, especially your hammy.:flrt:
> 
> Nic - I think the Algerian Chocolate does it for me, lol!!!!
> 
> Jules


She is a very pretty girl, for me albinos win just because they look so different. Plus when Flash gets grumpy he looks mega evil haha, when Pops does it you just have to go 'awww grumpy girly' :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Nic123100 said:


> He was very lovely, kept climbing up me to sit on my shoulder
> 
> Woooo 500th post


awww i love it when they do that
less so when they stick their nose in your ear and sniff



Basilbrush said:


> Ohhhh Jaime, I love them both, especially your hammy.:flrt:
> 
> Nic - I think the Algerian Chocolate does it for me, lol!!!!
> 
> Jules


ty ^^ ive lost all my records on my old virus infected comp so cant remember what date he was born on , was sometime in early june tho. the 4th or 5th i think , so hes coming up to two


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol no posts from alex at 6am he must be sleeping for once


 Yep, i was asleep till 7, and then went with my mum and brother to do some more clearing out at my nans house.


Nic123100 said:


> I'm at doncaster in June, travelling from essex so a good 3 hour drive :O
> Mainly going for the reptile, but if anybody knows what mammals (if any) will be there I would love to know :mf_dribble:


Woot! Im going too  Apparently there will be Mice and Rats for sure, then certain breeders going along will bring hamsters. Or if you reserve a hamster or rats or mice and they are too far away then they can bring them along for you to pick up.



Nic123100 said:


> Here's Flash my little boy
> image
> 
> And Poppy my little girl
> image


Aww they are beautiful :flrt:


ami_j said:


> here you go Dylan lovers :lol2:
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Left the hammy
> image
> image


 
Aww so cute :flrt:


Shell195 said:


> Heres my 2 hogs and some babies:flrt:
> Tiggy(mum)
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Elvis(dad)
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Some babies(she has 5 but one is out getting photos taken)
> image
> image
> image
> image


These are so beautiful :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Yep, i was asleep till 7, and then went with my mum and brother to do some more clearing out at my nans house.
> 
> 
> Woot! Im going too  Apparently there will be Mice and Rats for sure, then certain breeders going along will bring hamsters. Or if you reserve a hamster or rats or mice and they are too far away then they can bring them along for you to pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww they are beautiful :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww so cute :flrt:
> 
> 
> These are so beautiful :flrt:


 evening alex


Shell195 said:


> Heres my 2 hogs and some babies:flrt:
> Tiggy(mum)
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Elvis(dad)
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Some babies(she has 5 but one is out getting photos taken)
> image
> image
> image
> image


awsome hoggies i really want a couple of hoggies they're so cute


ami_j said:


> here you go Dylan lovers :lol2:
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Left the hammy
> image
> image


yay dylan sorry he is just the cutest ratty i ever did see. left is cute to though he looks like sally with darker cheek flashes


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> evening alex
> 
> 
> awsome hoggies i really want a couple of hoggies they're so cute
> 
> 
> yay dylan sorry he is just the cutest ratty i ever did see. left is cute to though he looks like sally with darker cheek flashes


yeah hes a golden , but he carries black so has darker ticking in places

you should all be members of the dylan club


----------



## tomwilson

lol sometimes i feed the hamsters the odd meal worm well dotay i tried to feed sally a cricket to see what she made of it. guess what she did.

























she bit all its legs of and left it there, the little sadist


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> lol sometimes i feed the hamsters the odd meal worm well dotay i tried to feed sally a cricket to see what she made of it. guess what she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she bit all its legs of and left it there, the little sadist


awwww :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Evening Tom, and Jaime, how you two doing?

Fed my slings last night, one fed straight away, and the other one did during the night. So pleased


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Evening Tom, and Jaime, how you two doing?
> 
> Fed my slings last night, one fed straight away, and the other one did during the night. So pleased


not so bad ty alex 
thats good to hear


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Evening Tom, and Jaime, how you two doing?
> 
> Fed my slings last night, one fed straight away, and the other one did during the night. So pleased


 not bad dude you, good news on the slings then are these you first


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> not so bad ty alex
> thats good to hear


Thats good Jaime, and thanks  


tomwilson said:


> not bad dude you, good news on the slings then are these you first


Ah thats good Tom, And yep these are my first. At the moment they are under 1cm.


----------



## Alex

Today i fed my Centipede again, saying it is aggressive is an understatement. I have to be very cafeful when i open the lid because it stands up and tries to attack, i drop a cricket in, and trust me its not in for 10 seconds before the 'pede has grabbed it


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Today i fed my Centipede again, saying it is aggressive is an understatement. I have to be very cafeful when i open the lid because it stands up and tries to attack, i drop a cricket in, and trust me its not in for 10 seconds before the 'pede has grabbed it


has it got a name...i can think of one :lol2:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> has it got a name...i can think of one :lol2:


Nope no name,It will have a few if it ever bites me. Apparantly its like an electric shock at the wound, and it also feels like you are getting repeatedly hit by a hammer.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Nope no name,It will have a few if it ever bites me. Apparantly its like an electric shock at the wound, and it also feels like you are getting repeatedly hit by a hammer.


N.B is a good name, nasty for short


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> N.B is a good name, nasty for short


 :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> N.B is a good name, nasty for short


Those pedes scare me they are pure evil


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> :lol2:


the last bit obv depends if its male or female :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Those pedes scare me they are pure evil


they wouldnt be my first choice of pet either lol 
id love a scorp tho


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> they wouldnt be my first choice of pet either lol
> id love a scorp tho


 
I quite like inverts and used to have scorps,T`s,mantids,millepedes and even hissing roaches but exotic centipedes freak me out a bit


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Those pedes scare me they are pure evil


They dont scare me but they are pure evil :lol2:



ami_j said:


> the last bit obv depends if its male or female :lol2:


Haha :lol2:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> they wouldnt be my first choice of pet either lol
> id love a scorp tho


 Saw loads of scorps yesterday , there were some that glowed under UV. They were awesome


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I quite like inverts and used to have scorps,T`s,mantids,millepedes and even hissing roaches but exotic centipedes freak me out a bit


ive had a fair few gals  i want some white ones



Alex said:


> Saw loads of scorps yesterday , there were some that glowed under UV. They were awesome


i think all scorps do  awesome creatures


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> ive had a fair few gals  i want some white ones
> 
> 
> i think all scorps do  awesome creatures


Should have said they HAD some glowing under UV :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Should have said they HAD some glowing under UV :lol2:


ahhh i was seeing if that was correct not saying you were wrong :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Should have said they HAD some glowing under UV :lol2:


 scorps are awsome probably the only invert i'd consider keeping tbh


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> ahhh i was seeing if that was correct not saying you were wrong :blush:


 Lol no i didnt think you were, i had written it differently, it didnt make sense, so i changed it and missed changing that bit :lol2:

Glowed like a turquoise colour, was very awesome. Didnt have enough to get scorps and what else i wanted, they were like £12-£15 each. And i had already spent most of my money at that point :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Lol no i didnt think you were, i had written it differently, it didnt make sense, so i changed it and missed changing that bit :lol2:
> 
> Glowed like a turquoise colour, was very awesome. Didnt have enough to get scorps and what else i wanted, they were like £12-£15 each. And i had already spent most of my money at that point :lol2:


hehe 
what do fulica jades go for at shows?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> hehe
> what do fulica jades go for at shows?


 Didnt see any this year but last year, if i remember were quite expensive


----------



## tomwilson

lol we should have called this random pet chat


----------



## Cillah

Haha. Well it's not like the Random Cat thread always talks about cats. So we're fine. !

Good morning everyone. By the way! Two days until the move now :2thumb:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> lol we should have called this random pet chat


Over in the cat chat, they talk about things not even related to animals :lol2:


Cillah said:


> Haha. Well it's not like the Random Cat thread always talks about cats. So we're fine. !
> 
> Good morning everyone. By the way! Two days until the move now :2thumb:


Hey  Are you looking forwads to the move?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Haha. Well it's not like the Random Cat thread always talks about cats. So we're fine. !
> 
> Good morning everyone. By the way! Two days until the move now :2thumb:


 you'll be leaving the sun behind for the acid rain and acrid smoke clouds of northern england :lol2: its not that bad really although i think alex is from the south so probably how he sees it in his mind lol


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Over in the cat chat, they talk about things not even related to animals :lol2:
> 
> 
> Hey  Are you looking forwads to the move?


i'm not saying it's a bad thing it amuses me tbh and i love seeing pics of hoggies lol


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i'm not saying it's a bad thing it amuses me tbh and i love seeing pics of hoggies lol


 I know you didnt, i didnt say that you did say it was bad mate. I also like seeing pics of all sorts of animals too :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> you'll be leaving the sun behind for the acid rain and acrid smoke clouds of northern england :lol2: its not that bad really although i think alex is from the south so probably how he sees it in his mind lol


Everyone always says that to me. Oh why are you moving? England can't be that bad. I've met a few people who love living there though so it makes me feel better. Plus more pets there :whistling2:

And Alex yes! I am looking forward to the move. I started counting down from 128 days


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Everyone always says that to me. Oh why are you moving? England can't be that bad. I've met a few people who love living there though so it makes me feel better. Plus more pets there :whistling2:
> 
> And Alex yes! I am looking forward to the move. I started counting down from 128 days


 i'm tired off cities tbh with you i'd rather live in the country side but i'm too poor.


----------



## tomwilson

lol i think sallys nesting shes throwing sawdust and bedding every where little does she know i'll be cleaning it out before the big day lol


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'm tired off cities tbh with you i'd rather live in the country side but i'm too poor.


I live in the bush here. About half an hour drive on the highway to town. I have a big dam in the front and turtles love it. I always get wild kangaroos, walllabys and koalas in my yard.

I'd love to live in the country there. It's a dream. Not that I expect it to happen anytime soon. Just adding it to the list :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I live in the bush here. About half an hour drive on the highway to town. I have a big dam in the front and turtles love it. I always get wild kangaroos, walllabys and koalas in my yard.
> 
> I'd love to live in the country there. It's a dream. Not that I expect it to happen anytime soon. Just adding it to the list :whistling2:


 what tutles do you get. are they snake necked turtles?


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> what tutles do you get. are they snake necked turtles?


I don't really know. One was upside down on my road one rainy night so I picked it up and it drove home with me in the passanger seat. They are small, have a long neck and a pointy nose. Not the prettiest animal I've ever seen.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Didnt see any this year but last year, if i remember were quite expensive


awww they shouldnt be expensive lol


----------



## Shell195

Australia has such unique wildlife, its amazing.I love watching the Aussie wildlife rescue programs, Id love to handrear some of the orphans they get


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Australia has such unique wildlife, its amazing.I love watching the Aussie wildlife rescue programs, Id love to handrear some of the orphans they get


It does! But a lot of people don't realise the animals, however cute they may be, pack a punch.

A lady got mauled by a wombat the otherday because she went to pick it up. It was on the news. =/


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> It does! But a lot of people don't realise the animals, however cute they may be, pack a punch.
> 
> A lady got mauled by a wombat the otherday because she went to pick it up. It was on the news. =/


 
I would expect them to be wild even though they look cute.Its amazing how some people trust wild animals just because they look sweet. Ive seen the teeth and claws on these animals:lol2: My favourite must be the Platypus, a totally unreal looking creature with a poisonous barb. Our native wildlife is very boring in comparison to yours. How long is your flight and are you bringing any pets with you?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I don't really know. One was upside down on my road one rainy night so I picked it up and it drove home with me in the passanger seat. They are small, have a long neck and a pointy nose. Not the prettiest animal I've ever seen.


 aww i love turtles i have to yellow bellied sliders. of the top of my head australia has two types of fresh water turtle. the long and short neck, the long neck is known as the snake neck here in britian it is a blush grey colour i think. the short neck has a redbelly but it only has a short neck in comparison to the long neck because its still very long for a turtle and it has a red belly and i think its head is red too. sorry you probably didn't need to know all that i just love talking about animals and i think my gf is getting sick of me talking to her about it all the time lol


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> Everyone always says that to me. Oh why are you moving? England can't be that bad. I've met a few people who love living there though so it makes me feel better. Plus more pets there :whistling2:
> 
> And Alex yes! I am looking forward to the move. I started counting down from 128 days


Awesome  Even due to our lack of wildlife, and Hairless Hamsters, i dont reckon i will leave England.



ami_j said:


> awww they shouldnt be expensive lol


More than Fulicia's, how much you reckon they go for? Saw some nice snails though


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I would expect them to be wild even though they look cute.Its amazing how some people trust wild animals just because they look sweet. Ive seen the teeth and claws on these animals:lol2: My favourite must be the Platypus, a totally unreal looking creature with a poisonous barb. Our native wildlife is very boring in comparison to yours. How long is your flight and are you bringing any pets with you?


Oh I think your wildlife is amazing! I have never seen a squirrel before and as lame as it must sound to you. I'm really excited to see one! Plus then there's other animals I've never seen that you keep as pets commonly hamsters, gerbils, chinchillas, ferrets.. Never seen any of those . 

My flight is 27 hours long. Over a day. Yuck. I have a 3 hour stop in Abu Dhabi past midnight. No idea what I'm going to do at that airport.

No all of my pets are staying here. I was thinking of bringing my Staffy. The EnglishxAmerican but the three dogs are all closely bonded and miss eachother even when one goes for a car ride. Plus they have a lot of land to play on here. =] I wish I could just bring them all with me. But I can't =/


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Oh I think your wildlife is amazing! I have never seen a squirrel before and as lame as it must sound to you. I'm really excited to see one! Plus then there's other animals I've never seen that you keep as pets commonly hamsters, gerbils, chinchillas, ferrets.. Never seen any of those .
> 
> My flight is 27 hours long. Over a day. Yuck. I have a 3 hour stop in Abu Dhabi past midnight. No idea what I'm going to do at that airport.
> 
> No all of my pets are staying here. I was thinking of bringing my Staffy. The EnglishxAmerican but the three dogs are all closely bonded and miss eachother even when one goes for a car ride. Plus they have a lot of land to play on here. =] I wish I could just bring them all with me. But I can't =/


 i think you might have wild ferrets in australia


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> aww i love turtles i have to yellow bellied sliders. of the top of my head australia has two types of fresh water turtle. the long and short neck, the long neck is known as the snake neck here in britian it is a blush grey colour i think. the short neck has a redbelly but it only has a short neck in comparison to the long neck because its still very long for a turtle and it has a red belly and i think its head is red too. sorry you probably didn't need to know all that i just love talking about animals and i think my gf is getting sick of me talking to her about it all the time lol


I must sound silly because I don't know much about my own wildlife. Well turtles. But it must have been a long neck. It was pretty long and it tucked it away to the side of the shell and really had to turn it to get it in. It didn't have any red on it either. 

Ah don't worry. My bf loves animals but not to the same extent as me. I want to own and look after exotics as a living. So I talk about them constantly. "This person on RFUK has this... And look at this one.." I am making him join eventually. He wants to be a hedgehog breeder so.. He puts up with me =]


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i think you might have wild ferrets in australia


We have ferrets as pets in Australia. But I live in Queensland! Ferrets and rabbits are both illegal to keep in my state. I know if you are caught with a rabbit you get a $30,000 fine and it gets put down.


----------



## Shell195

Well I hope you arent disappointed by our country. Its hard to imagine that the animals we take for granted arent available in your country so know wonder you are excited, god Im excited for you:2thumb:
Thats a very long flight do you have a house or flat waiting for you? What part of Manchester are you moving to. Sorry for being so nosy:blush:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> We have ferrets as pets in Australia. But I live in Queensland! Ferrets and rabbits are both illegal to keep in my state. I know if you are caught with a rabbit you get a $30,000 fine and it gets put down.


:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Well I hope you arent disappointed by our country. Its hard to imagine that the animals we take for granted arent available in your country so know wonder you are excited, god Im excited for you:2thumb:
> Thats a very long flight do you have a house or flat waiting for you? What part of Manchester are you moving to. Sorry for being so nosy:blush:


Yeah . I've been introduced to so many animals by joining this forum. I am really glad I did. Because exotics are something I really want to get into. Starting with the basics of course. ! A hamster is very exotic to me 

Don't worry about being nosy! I love talking about it so you can ask whatever you like! I do have a two-bedroom house waiting. (PET ROOM) But it won't be ready until the day after I get there. My partner is actually English so I am staying at his house for the first night. I will be living in Ashton. =]


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:


I know. I don't even know why they are illegal. We had two when we were younger and they were the sweetest things. It's a pain though. It won't matter in a couple of days and I assume we'll be getting a bunny. My partner melts whenever he sees a Mini Lop so.. I get the hint :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

i have two words for you guys 'the game' and i am telling you this because i have just lost the game by thinking about the game


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I know. I don't even know why they are illegal. We had two when we were younger and they were the sweetest things. It's a pain though. It won't matter in a couple of days and I assume we'll be getting a bunny. My partner melts whenever he sees a Mini Lop so.. I get the hint :whistling2:


my mum watches border patrol, from what i gather its really strict over there incase something escapes and becomes a pest 


tomwilson said:


> i have two words for you guys 'the game' and i am telling you this because i have just lost the game by thinking about the game


hate you lol

im gonna have my soak before i get much tireder see you all tomorrow


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I know. I don't even know why they are illegal. We had two when we were younger and they were the sweetest things. It's a pain though. It won't matter in a couple of days and I assume we'll be getting a bunny. My partner melts whenever he sees a Mini Lop so.. I get the hint :whistling2:


 do you know about the situation wth cane toads in australia. it was the same with rabits before that 








they where introduced as a source of food but they got loose and did what rabbits do best but because there wasn't enough predators there wasn't anything to keep their numbers down and it wasn't untill mixy was introduced nthat the populations began to fall. it's also the same reason there are wild ferrets in parts of australia because they introduced them to kill the rabbits


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> my mum watches border patrol, from what i gather its really strict over there incase something escapes and becomes a pest
> 
> hate you lol
> 
> im gonna have my soak before i get much tireder see you all tomorrow


 night


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> do you know about the situation wth cane toads in australia. it was the same with rabits before that
> image
> they where introduced as a source of food but they got loose and did what rabbits do best but because there wasn't enough predators there wasn't anything to keep their numbers down and it wasn't untill mixy was introduced nthat the populations began to fall. it's also the same reason there are wild ferrets in parts of australia because they introduced them to kill the rabbits


Yes haha. Cane Toads are the worst in my state. Every night I can see over 30 just before my house and down the drive way. They are horrid and I hate them. =/

Just it's only my state that ferrets and rabbits are illegal in. Even the states that boarder mine can have them.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Yes haha. Cane Toads are the worst in my state. Every night I can see over 30 just before my house and down the drive way. They are horrid and I hate them. =/
> 
> Just it's only my state that ferrets and rabbits are illegal in. Even the states that boarder mine can have them.


 yeah i find countries that have states odd in that respect tbh like the usa but are countries only small so less to govern i guess


----------



## Alex

This is my 'pede. scolopendra subspinipes de haani is its latin name. Pretty vicious little thing, thats why i took the pics through the rub, im not risking getting bitten!


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> This is my 'pede. scolopendra subspinipes de haani is its latin name. Pretty vicious little thing, thats why i took the pics through the rub, im not risking getting bitten!


 pansy lol only kiddin it does look vicious


----------



## storm22

going back to rodents for the sec.... (nice 'pede by the way, i'll stay a million miles away if thats ok lol)

just watching my 2 mums with their litters, nearly 3 weeks old now and all wanting to come out and play, one mum is of the mind now where they can pretty much do what they want and run about, the other one though, kids want to come out and play, BUT mum keeps picking them up and dragging them back to the nest LOL its so funny to watch, mum comes out, kids slyly come out too and run all over, she then throws a hissy and grabs each one in turn and deposits them back in the nest!!! 
i know which i'd rather have as my mum hehehe


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> yeah i find countries that have states odd in that respect tbh like the usa but are countries only small so less to govern i guess


Yeah I guess it is. Every state in my country has a completely different education system. In Queensland we finish at 17. In NSW it's at 18. In Queensland your score is an OP and you need to do a QCS for it. In NSW I can't remember but it's a percentage instead of a number and you need to do a HSC. Every other state has different ones also.

Hell, Tasmania has college!

So it's really messy. None of our train lines meet up or anything. It's a pain, but. That's life, right =]


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Yeah I guess it is. Every state in my country has a completely different education system. In Queensland we finish at 17. In NSW it's at 18. In Queensland your score is an OP and you need to do a QCS for it. In NSW I can't remember but it's a percentage instead of a number and you need to do a HSC. Every other state has different ones also.
> 
> Hell, Tasmania has college!
> 
> So it's really messy. None of our train lines meet up or anything. It's a pain, but. That's life, right =]


 yup it sure is


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> yup it sure is


So I am going to be looking for mice cages in a couple of days. I'm asking you because you seem to be the only one on!

Are petshops overpriced there? With their cages. I only want two simple ones. Just ones that have enough room for a wheel, couple of toys and maybe a second level for a house. They are pretty common here but. Are they there? =]


----------



## tomwilson

storm22 said:


> going back to rodents for the sec.... (nice 'pede by the way, i'll stay a million miles away if thats ok lol)
> 
> just watching my 2 mums with their litters, nearly 3 weeks old now and all wanting to come out and play, one mum is of the mind now where they can pretty much do what they want and run about, the other one though, kids want to come out and play, BUT mum keeps picking them up and dragging them back to the nest LOL its so funny to watch, mum comes out, kids slyly come out too and run all over, she then throws a hissy and grabs each one in turn and deposits them back in the nest!!!
> i know which i'd rather have as my mum hehehe


 i should have some baby hamys in 2 weeks time. can't wait


----------



## storm22

tomwilson said:


> i should have some baby hamys in 2 weeks time. can't wait


awesome  get some piccies when the time comes never seen baby hammies before :2thumb: i just find it so funny how the 'kids' are acting so much like human kids... sneaking out etc


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> So I am going to be looking for mice cages in a couple of days. I'm asking you because you seem to be the only one on!
> 
> Are petshops overpriced there? With their cages. I only want two simple ones. Just ones that have enough room for a wheel, couple of toys and maybe a second level for a house. They are pretty common here but. Are they there? =]


 it depends what shop you go to in my experience small pet shops tend to sell really small but sturdy cages for about 10-20 pound, big pet stores like pets at home sell bigger fancier ones for between 30-45 pound, but shops like home and bargian and wilkinsons sell some pretty decent ones between 5-20 pound


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> it depends what shop you go to in my experience small pet shops tend to sell really small but sturdy cages for about 10-20 pound, big pet stores like pets at home sell bigger fancier ones for between 30-45 pound, but shops like home and bargian and wilkinsons sell some pretty decent ones between 5-20 pound


Thanks! I will keep those places in mind =]. All of the pet shops I know are invalid overseas. Need to start all over again with knowledge.

By the by are you breeding hamsters as a one off or do you breed them often. I would like a hamster one day. Definitely not anytime soon though. =]


----------



## Alex

storm22 said:


> going back to rodents for the sec.... (nice 'pede by the way, i'll stay a million miles away if thats ok lol)
> 
> just watching my 2 mums with their litters, nearly 3 weeks old now and all wanting to come out and play, one mum is of the mind now where they can pretty much do what they want and run about, the other one though, kids want to come out and play, BUT mum keeps picking them up and dragging them back to the nest LOL its so funny to watch, mum comes out, kids slyly come out too and run all over, she then throws a hissy and grabs each one in turn and deposits them back in the nest!!!
> i know which i'd rather have as my mum hehehe


Got it on Sunday from the Newark show. All my family members wish they were a million miles away lol, its kept in a double rub, to help to prevent it from getting out!

Haha yep once the babies start opening their eyes, they are trouble lol. Mum deffinitly has her work cut out.



Cillah said:


> So I am going to be looking for mice cages in a couple of days. I'm asking you because you seem to be the only one on!
> 
> Are petshops overpriced there? With their cages. I only want two simple ones. Just ones that have enough room for a wheel, couple of toys and maybe a second level for a house. They are pretty common here but. Are they there? =]


Yep they are pretty common to find here, if you head over to a Pets at Home store then you can check out what they have for sale


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Thanks! I will keep those places in mind =]. All of the pet shops I know are invalid overseas. Need to start all over again with knowledge.
> 
> By the by are you breeding hamsters as a one off or do you breed them often. I would like a hamster one day. Definitely not anytime soon though. =]


 i plan to breed at least one more litter but i'm just gonna see how it goes and test the water a bit don't want to be over run with little hammies lol gf thinks we already are lol


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i plan to breed at least one more litter but i'm just gonna see how it goes and test the water a bit don't want to be over run with little hammies lol gf thinks we already are lol


That's really good of you. I want to breed mice but I'd only ever breed a litter if I know I could keep everyone of the babies if no one wanted them. It'd break my heart not to know where they were or what happened to them and it's be irresponsible of me =].

But being in this thread makes me fall in love with hamsters. I know there are a few other breeders around to. I'd just prefer a breeder to a pet store when the time is right. Towards the end of the year.. Probably. =]


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> That's really good of you. I want to breed mice but I'd only ever breed a litter if I know I could keep everyone of the babies if no one wanted them. It'd break my heart not to know where they were or what happened to them and it's be irresponsible of me =].
> 
> But being in this thread makes me fall in love with hamsters. I know there are a few other breeders around to. I'd just prefer a breeder to a pet store when the time is right. Towards the end of the year.. Probably. =]


 only one of mine didn't come from a pet shop but he is my fav tbh he just has alot better temprament than the othersbut theres not many breeders around here


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> only one of mine didn't come from a pet shop but he is my fav tbh he just has alot better temprament than the othersbut theres not many breeders around here


I have to read up on hamster care. But I think I'd prefer one from a breeder that I know has socialised it from a very young age. Especially for a first time hamster. I've heard people who never went back to them because they had a bad hamster?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I have to read up on hamster care. But I think I'd prefer one from a breeder that I know has socialised it from a very young age. Especially for a first time hamster. I've heard people who never went back to them because they had a bad hamster?


 tbh i do have one hamster who is more for looking at than interacting with he was from pets at home and we bought him knowing he had been agressive to the rest of the litter. hes very cute though and i can hab=ndle him a little but it got to the point where it wasn't worth getting him out because it was unnecessary stress for him. he gets his food and water and toys to play with though as well as the occassional treat and he is very cute, also i will add that i would never consider breeding him because of this only tame hamsters should be used for breeding


----------



## Alex

Afternoon peeps.

Quiet here today.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Afternoon peeps.
> 
> Quiet here today.


 been thinking the same thing dude


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> been thinking the same thing dude


 How are you doing today mate?


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> How are you doing today mate?


 nout dude gonna clean out some of the critters in a bit considering watcher the empire strikes back


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> nout dude gonna clean out some of the critters in a bit considering watcher the empire strikes back


 Awesome  I have absolutely nothing to do today lol.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Awesome  I have absolutely nothing to do today lol.


 spend trying not to get bit by the millipede lol


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> spend trying not to get bit by the millipede lol


 :lol2: yeah


----------



## bosshogg

thought i would come in and have a look around I have lots of rodents :lol2: im a happy campy as have two new litters of spineys and a little of show strain mice :flrt::flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

there's a huge spider sitting up in the corner of the living room ceiling now. hes been eyeing me up all morning lol


----------



## Alex

bosshogg said:


> thought i would come in and have a look around I have lots of rodents :lol2: im a happy campy as have two new litters of spineys and a little of show strain mice :flrt::flrt:


Oooh lucky you :flrt: Have you got any pics for us?



tomwilson said:


> there's a huge spider sitting up in the corner of the living room ceiling now. hes been eyeing me up all morning lol


One crawled out of my radiator, and up the curtain last week. Was pretty scary! lol 'specially when i went out of my room to get something to catch it in, came back and it had gone :gasp::gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Oooh lucky you :flrt: Have you got any pics for us?
> 
> 
> 
> One crawled out of my radiator, and up the curtain last week. Was pretty scary! lol 'specially when i went out of my room to get something to catch it in, came back and it had gone :gasp::gasp:


 heres a pic of the bugger lol


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> heres a pic of the bugger lol
> image


 Lol thats pretty big :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Lol thats pretty big :gasp:


 yeah not a fan of spiders tbh but if he stays out of my way we'll do fine lol maybe he'll eat some of the stray crickets lol


----------



## bosshogg

Alex said:


> Oooh lucky you :flrt: Have you got any pics for us?
> 
> 
> 
> One crawled out of my radiator, and up the curtain last week. Was pretty scary! lol 'specially when i went out of my room to get something to catch it in, came back and it had gone :gasp::gasp:


will get some up to date pics when i clean them out tonight its quite a large colony of spineys and could possibly be more babies by tonight! heres a pic of my original pair that got 4 years ago from Nerys and still going strong!



















will aslo get a pic of my current rat litter Black satin berkshire and three simmies :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

picture time lol
sally on RFUK lol
















sally doing her spiderman impression


----------



## tomwilson

bosshogg said:


> will get some up to date pics when i clean them out tonight its quite a large colony of spineys and could possibly be more babies by tonight! heres a pic of my original pair that got 4 years ago from Nerys and still going strong!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> will aslo get a pic of my current rat litter Black satin berkshire and three simmies :flrt:


cute little guys


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> yeah not a fan of spiders tbh but if he stays out of my way we'll do fine lol maybe he'll eat some of the stray crickets lol


 To be honest, i wasnt keen on spiders till the show this year. Saw some spiderlings for sale and just had to get a pair.


----------



## Alex

bosshogg said:


> will get some up to date pics when i clean them out tonight its quite a large colony of spineys and could possibly be more babies by tonight! heres a pic of my original pair that got 4 years ago from Nerys and still going strong!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> will aslo get a pic of my current rat litter Black satin berkshire and three simmies :flrt:


 Aww bless so cute :flrt: Deffo want to see some ratties, and updated pics:flrt:


tomwilson said:


> picture time lol
> sally on RFUK lol
> image
> image
> sally doing her spiderman impression
> image


 
She is so cute tom :flrt: bless her :flrt:


----------



## Alex

Evening guys, been pretty quiet here all day.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Evening guys, been pretty quiet here all day.


has indeed


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Evening guys, been pretty quiet here all day.





ami_j said:


> has indeed


 i've been on here all day just waiting for prople to write on hear lol


----------



## Shell195

My baby hamsters are huge:flrt: 2 of the baies are quite fluffy compared to the rest. Mum is such a sweet girl and really friendly, Im so glad I got her


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> My baby hamsters are huge:flrt: 2 of the baies are quite fluffy compared to the rest. Mum is such a sweet girl and really friendly, Im so glad I got her


 any pictures i should have some babby hammies in 2 weeks time


----------



## white

does anyone own mediterranean lemmings?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> has indeed


Some days do go slow on here eh? Some good news though 



tomwilson said:


> i've been on here all day just waiting for prople to write on hear lol


Me too, although me and my dad sorted out the fruit fly cultures.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Some days do go slow on here eh? Some good news though
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, although me and my dad sorted out the fruit fly cultures.


 what have you got that eats fuit fly's


----------



## Shell195

white said:


> does anyone own mediterranean lemmings?


 
Maybe someone on the forum but I dont think anyone here keeps them


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> any pictures i should have some babby hammies in 2 weeks time


 

I will take some photos tomorrow:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Some days do go slow on here eh? Some good news though
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, although me and my dad sorted out the fruit fly cultures.


is it going well?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> is it going well?


 :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


good lad ^^


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> what have you got that eats fuit fly's


The spiderlings, my dad has had fruitflies on the go for the various other mantids we have. I needed some cultures for the spiders.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> The spiderlings, my dad has had fruitflies on the go for the various other mantids we have. I needed some cultures for the spiders.


 invite my flat mate round shes very good at colturing them in our kitchen can't wait to get out tyhis place 3 times its happend and 3 times i've had to sort it


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> invite my flat mate round shes very good at colturing them in our kitchen can't wait to get out tyhis place 3 times its happend and 3 times i've had to sort it


 haha :lol2:


----------



## Alex

'bout time i stuck some of my spiderlings in here, i know they 'aint rodents but they are my new babies :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> 'bout time i stuck some of my spiderlings in here, i know they 'aint rodents but they are my new babies :flrt:


teennnyyyyy:flrt:

kinda cute


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> 'bout time i stuck some of my spiderlings in here, i know they 'aint rodents but they are my new babies :flrt:


 what are they gonna grow into. mines bigger 








:lol2: hes still up there now i think i'll call him hector :lol2:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> teennnyyyyy:flrt:
> 
> kinda cute


 They are growing on me, no pun intended.

very small, infact the pots are slightly larger than a camera film pot, saw those at the show that had a little lift up bit you put into the centre so you can feed them easier. I have 20 of them :lol2: it was a better deal that way, and i will no doubt end up buying more slings :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> what are they gonna grow into. mines bigger
> image
> :lol2: hes still up there now i think i'll call him hector :lol2:


NEVER POST THAT AGAIN :bash:

ewewewewewewew


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> what are they gonna grow into. mines bigger
> image
> :lol2: hes still up there now i think i'll call him hector :lol2:


 http://www.swiftinverts.com/pix/A.crinirufum1.jpg This!


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> NEVER POST THAT AGAIN :bash:
> 
> ewewewewewewew


 but hectors cute lol. he really isn't


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> NEVER POST THAT AGAIN :bash:
> 
> ewewewewewewew


 I love his single, glow in the dark eye.:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> http://www.swiftinverts.com/pix/A.crinirufum1.jpg This!


 oooooooooo thats actualy quite purdy


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I love his single, glow in the dark eye.:lol2:


*shudders*
its horrid i hate house spiders that are big


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> oooooooooo thats actualy quite purdy


They are Chilean Gold Burst's and a long time before mine are like that


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> but hectors cute lol. he really isn't


its a horrible abomination that would of met a slipper at my house :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> its a horrible abomination that would of met a slipper at my house :gasp:


 lol i don't like them but i let them be unless they get too close


----------



## Alex

i dont mind house spiders, as long as they keep outta' my way, otherwise they go outside.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> lol i don't like them but i let them be unless they get too close


my mums mega afraid , she doesnt even like the name so the big ones that im scared off get hit and the little ones get a reprieve most of the time


----------



## Shell195

I go mad if anyone kills spiders:bash: I find them really fasinating


----------



## Alex

Found myself a Mink Hamster. Or what i think is one, hopefully getting him tomorrow. :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Found myself a Mink Hamster. Or what i think is one, hopefully getting him tomorrow. :flrt:


 
Ooooooh, dont forget photos


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Found myself a Mink Hamster. Or what i think is one, hopefully getting him tomorrow. :flrt:


awesome  where did you find him


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Ooooooh, dont forget photos


Dont worry, i wont 


ami_j said:


> awesome  where did you find him


 Found a breeder that does a few for a local garden centre, hopefully he is deffo a mink


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Dont worry, i wont
> 
> Found a breeder that does a few for a local garden centre, hopefully he is deffo a mink


excellent! they can look similar to doves when young but the rings around the eyes are a giveaway  who you going to put him too?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> excellent! they can look similar to doves when young but the rings around the eyes are a giveaway  who you going to put him too?


Im not too sure who to put him to yet. Perhaps my Dove


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Im not too sure who to put him to yet. Perhaps my Dove


what females you got again?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I go mad if anyone kills spiders:bash: I find them really fasinating


 lol i could probably count the amount i have killed on one hand the only time i've killed them is out of reflex, other wise i let them be or let them loose in the shed. btw hector gone walkies and i'm wondering where hes hiding lol


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Found myself a Mink Hamster. Or what i think is one, hopefully getting him tomorrow. :flrt:


 good news dude


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> lol i could probably count the amount i have killed on one hand the only time i've killed them is out of reflex, other wise i let them be or let them loose in the shed. btw hector gone walkies and i'm wondering where hes hiding lol


Probably in your beard lol.



ami_j said:


> what females you got again?


 Golden, Golden Banded, Golden DS, Dove,Tort.


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> good news dude


 Thanx, i hope he is deffo mink :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Probably in your beard lol.
> 
> 
> Golden, Golden Banded, Golden DS, Dove,Tort.


yeah dove is prob the best bet, you would get cinnys and umbrous cinnys carrying cream


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> yeah dove is prob the best bet, you would get cinnys and umbrous cinnys carrying cream


ooh nice


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> ooh nice


also if you dont mind buying another hammy a female cream would go nice with him , get creams and sables carrying cinnamon


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> also if you dont mind buying another hammy a female cream would go nice with him , get creams and sables carrying cinnamon


 Will defo look out : victory: Any excuse to buy more :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Will defo look out : victory: Any excuse to buy more :lol2:


:lol2:
its what i would do sounds like theres a shortage of the cream based colours there


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> its what i would do sounds like theres a shortage of the cream based colours there


Its a shame he is so far away as I have black eyed cream hamsters:lol2: Who would have thought breeding hamsters could be so complicated


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Its a shame he is so far away as I have black eyed cream hamsters:lol2: Who would have thought breeding hamsters could be so complicated


lol i know 
love working out the genetics though ^^


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Its a shame he is so far away as I have black eyed cream hamsters:lol2: Who would have thought breeding hamsters could be so complicated


 Damn. tis a shame, its incredibly hard to find hamsters for sale here.

Went into [email protected] and all they had were dwarfs


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Damn. tis a shame, its incredibly hard to find hamsters for sale here.
> 
> Went into [email protected] and all they had were dwarfs


annoying


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Damn. tis a shame, its incredibly hard to find hamsters for sale here.
> 
> Went into [email protected] and all they had were dwarfs


 don't let them know you want to breed them dude because they are not allowed to sell for breeding purposes. i'm not sure why though whether its the increased competition or because they think the animal will be less cared for


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> don't let them know you want to breed them dude because they are not allowed to sell for breeding purposes. i'm not sure why though whether its the increased competition or because they think the animal will be less cared for


 I dont know, i think its because if you wanted 5, but you only bought 1, and bred it and kept 4 then they have lost out on 4 sales. I think thats why.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> I dont know, i think its because if you wanted 5, but you only bought 1, and bred it and kept 4 then they have lost out on 4 sales. I think thats why.


 maybe i find their animals are usually very healthy but the taming work seems to start with you sally was hard work she was really jittery shes alot calmer now though


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> maybe i find their animals are usually very healthy but the taming work seems to start with you sally was hard work she was really jittery shes alot calmer now though


i got a hamster from [email protected] with wet tail it wiped out nearly all my hamsters


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i got a hamster from [email protected] with wet tail it wiped out nearly all my hamsters


 nasty, not all so healthy after all


----------



## Alex

aww Unlucky Jai  Luckily mine havent had wet tail.

Do you remember a while back jai when 2 of my dwarves died, and then my choc syrian, all in the same night. Was very upsetting, there was no cause of death, and 10 other hams in the same room were completely fine and still are.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> nasty, not all so healthy after all


nope  my gerbils are from there but the animals from there just dont seem to last long


Alex said:


> aww Unlucky Jai  Luckily mine havent had wet tail.
> 
> Do you remember a while back jai when 2 of my dwarves died, and then my choc syrian, all in the same night. Was very upsetting, there was no cause of death, and 10 other hams in the same room were completely fine and still are.


awwww  i hate it when they die for no reason , two of my gpigs dropped dead , my breeder friend said its common cos they dont show they are ill til its too late most of the time but its horrible and made me feel so guilty


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> nope  my gerbils are from there but the animals from there just dont seem to last long
> 
> awwww  i hate it when they die for no reason , two of my gpigs dropped dead , my breeder friend said its common cos they dont show they are ill til its too late most of the time but its horrible and made me feel so guilty


i know. this was so weird when it happened. they were fine then next minute i checked, they were dead.  only 3 that have ever died premature of mine


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> i know. this was so weird when it happened. they were fine then next minute i checked, they were dead.  only 3 that have ever died premature of mine


i got two syrians last year and they died realllly young
one i just found dead one day, and another got bad diarhea from a bit of kale and died


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i got two syrians last year and they died realllly young
> one i just found dead one day, and another got bad diarhea from a bit of kale and died


 What people tend to forget, is just like humans animals also can die young. So some may just have different things wrong with their bodies.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> What people tend to forget, is just like humans animals also can die young. So some may just have different things wrong with their bodies.


thats what im thinking


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> thats what im thinking


its something you dont really think about though, eh? then when you think about it you could have one hamster live 6months and then another 5years. You always just expect they will die of old age.


----------



## tomwilson

sally looks like she wants to come out but i don't want to handle her in th first 7 days of pregnacy or the last 2, but she just looks sad


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> sally looks like she wants to come out but i don't want to handle her in th first 7 days of pregnacy or the last 2, but she just looks sad


 Aww bless her


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> its something you dont really think about though, eh? then when you think about it you could have one hamster live 6months and then another 5years. You always just expect they will die of old age.


aye 
touch wood lefts doing pretty good



tomwilson said:


> sally looks like she wants to come out but i don't want to handle her in th first 7 days of pregnacy or the last 2, but she just looks sad


awww bless


----------



## ami_j

bed time for me guys i think im being dragged out shopping tomorrow :gasp:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> bed time for me guys i think im being dragged out shopping tomorrow :gasp:


Niyyyyyyyt Jaime.
I have to be up too to get my hamster.


----------



## Mythil

*Play time*

I must have some of the strangest rats ever. They never want to play, well that's not true, they love playing while you are sitting next to the cage and will go a foot or two away but if you take them a little way away from the cage they look really bored and just sit there. Will get some photos when I get a decent camera.. Why is it that phones are advertised with good cameras but, well, they never are.


----------



## Alex

Hopefully getting the Mink hamster in about an hour, just gotta' wait for my mums hospital appointment to finish. She should hopefully find out the day for when she has to go back Jaime.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Niyyyyyyyt Jaime.
> I have to be up too to get my hamster.


ooooo excited



Alex said:


> Hopefully getting the Mink hamster in about an hour, just gotta' wait for my mums hospital appointment to finish. She should hopefully find out the day for when she has to go back Jaime.


i hope its soon Alex 

look who is up before noon haha


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> ooooo excited
> 
> 
> i hope its soon Alex
> 
> look who is up before noon haha


I bet you just got up this second.

She had her appointment at 11 so she shouldnt be long now.


----------



## benm767

*large rodent cage for sale in TELFORD/SHROOPSHIRE*

for sale large sawdust x2 guinea pig food x3 large hay x2 all for pets at home large cage for rodent size is 118 x 58.5 x 51.5 cm please email me for pics or anything else [email protected] thank you


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I bet you just got up this second.
> 
> She had her appointment at 11 so she shouldnt be long now.


no ive been up since like 10.20ish just been waiting for my mum to go shopping so i could steal the comp lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> no ive been up since like 10.20ish just been waiting for my mum to go shopping so i could steal the comp lol


 ooh i see :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> ooh i see :lol2:


:lol2:
i wish i was still asleep my mum woke me up , she kept knocking on my door :bash:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> i wish i was still asleep my mum woke me up , she kept knocking on my door :bash:


 Why'd she wake you up


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Why'd she wake you up


prob so im awake when she gets back to put the shopping away lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> prob so im awake when she gets back to put the shopping away lol


 Haha lol, probably.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Haha lol, probably.


i was dreaming about someone knocking on the door lol so she must of been knocking a while XD


----------



## Myth

Well on the hamster front it's Monmouth Hamster Show on Saturday.
Be an interesting one as first time on the bench for my new babes.
I'm actually quietly hopeful for once. :roll2: 

On the mouse front I'm still waiting for my broken fuzzy male mouse to grow up enough to get his first 'girlfriend'.
Should have some well funky fuzzy mice in a few months. 

Ho-hum.


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i was dreaming about someone knocking on the door lol so she must of been knocking a while XD


Haha lol, must have, if the alarm ever goes off when im asleep i dont wake up, it changes my dream to like a fire or something.



Myth said:


> Well on the hamster front it's Monmouth Hamster Show on Saturday.
> Be an interesting one as first time on the bench for my new babes.
> I'm actually quietly hopeful for once. :roll2:
> 
> On the mouse front I'm still waiting for my broken fuzzy male mouse to grow up enough to get his first 'girlfriend'.
> Should have some well funky fuzzy mice in a few months.
> 
> Ho-hum.


 
Oooh good luck : victory: Hope it goes well.

I have managed to find a mink hamster, getting him today, just waiting for my mum to get back from hospital


----------



## Nic123100

Hey guys, been away for a day or so. Tuesday took in a rescue bearded dragon and got him all settled in (he's doing brilliantly but have a vets check up tonight at 5) and I went to a uni open day at Writtle College as I will be going to uni in September 2011. Loved the uni so applying to go thereto study a Bsc honours degree in animal management 

How's everyone been?

Alex just read your post's good luck with the new hammy, will keep a close eye out for pictures when they arrive : victory: I should be picking up my new girl either tomorrow or saturday woo :2thumb:


----------



## Alex

Nic123100 said:


> Hey guys, been away for a day or so. Tuesday took in a rescue bearded dragon and got him all settled in (he's doing brilliantly but have a vets check up tonight at 5) and I went to a uni open day at Writtle College as I will be going to uni in September 2011. Loved the uni so applying to go thereto study a Bsc honours degree in animal management
> 
> How's everyone been?
> 
> Alex just read your post's good luck with the new hammy, will keep a close eye out for pictures when they arrive : victory: I should be picking up my new girl either tomorrow or saturday woo :2thumb:


Ooh thats good news for you that you liked it there :2thumb: And hope the Dragons checkup went well.

I have just picked him up so will get pics when he has settled.

What coulour is the little girl you are going to get?


----------



## Nic123100

Alex said:


> Ooh thats good news for you that you liked it there :2thumb: And hope the Dragons checkup went well.
> 
> I have just picked him up so will get pics when he has settled.
> 
> What coulour is the little girl you are going to get?


Dragon has the onset of MBD but have been told that lots of dusted insects and a new uvb tube will sort it out so nothing too serious  and honestly this uni is my dream place, got its own farm, companion animal unit, reptile house, and an equine center so lovely 

Ah glad you got him  hope he settles well. I'm deciding on either a cream or one thats got goldy coloured and white bands. The decision is so hard :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Nic123100 said:


> Dragon has the onset of MBD but have been told that lots of dusted insects and a new uvb tube will sort it out so nothing too serious  and honestly this uni is my dream place, got its own farm, companion animal unit, reptile house, and an equine center so lovely
> 
> Ah glad you got him  hope he settles well. I'm deciding on either a cream or one thats got goldy coloured and white bands. The decision is so hard :lol2:


Thats lucky that you can sort it. 

Sounds good at uni, hope you have a good time 

Choosing is the hard part :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

whats he like then alex


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> whats he like then alex


Pic in your inbox. Will get some proper ones when he is settled 'cos he is figety


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Pic in your inbox. Will get some proper ones when he is settled 'cos he is figety


awww hes gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> awww hes gorgeous :flrt:


 Just a shame you cant see him in person, because for some reason, shadows are just too enhanced on the pics i have taken.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Just a shame you cant see him in person, because for some reason, shadows are just too enhanced on the pics i have taken.


i sure it will show him in all his glory when hes a bit more settled


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i sure it will show him in all his glory when hes a bit more settled


Yeah hes a bit jumpy at the moment, a few days of handling and i will get you some more.

I will take them earlier in the day too to try and reduce the shadowing.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yeah hes a bit jumpy at the moment, a few days of handling and i will get you some more.
> 
> I will take them earlier in the day too to try and reduce the shadowing.


awesome  be nice to see him in light it will show his colour off lovely i bet


----------



## Cillah

Hi guys. How are you? I feel so unfortunate. I am stuck in Abu Dhabi and I will be for a few days because of the volcano. I was on my way to Manchester.

This means my mice won't be picked up until later =[


----------



## girlsnotgray

Cillah said:


> Hi guys. How are you? I feel so unfortunate. I am stuck in Abu Dhabi and I will be for a few days because of the volcano. I was on my way to Manchester.
> 
> This means my mice won't be picked up until later =[


Nothing worse than being stuck in a dry country! Cant even have a tipple to cheer yourself up! The weathers pretty good here ATm so hopefully you wont be landing into a rainy/miserable Uk when you do get here!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Hi guys. How are you? I feel so unfortunate. I am stuck in Abu Dhabi and I will be for a few days because of the volcano. I was on my way to Manchester.
> 
> This means my mice won't be picked up until later =[


I was going to ask you when you where arriving in the UK, this volcano thing has caused a lot of problems hasnt it? Hopefully our weather will stay fine for you


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I was going to ask you when you where arriving in the UK, this volcano thing has caused a lot of problems hasnt it? Hopefully our weather will stay fine for you


I have no idea. No one has told Etihad here when they can fly again. But I might have to stay here three nights. So another two. It could be worse. The hotel is nice. But I'd just rather be there =/. I hope the weather is good but I am happy with anything as long as I am there. Beats this place. Just coz I feel so out of place.

Girlsnotgray - I hope the weather is good when I get there. But even if it isn't I will be so glad just to reach my destination


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I have no idea. No one has told Etihad here when they can fly again. But I might have to stay here three nights. So another two. It could be worse. The hotel is nice. But I'd just rather be there =/. I hope the weather is good but I am happy with anything as long as I am there. Beats this place. Just coz I feel so out of place.
> 
> Girlsnotgray - I hope the weather is good when I get there. But even if it isn't I will be so glad just to reach my destination


 i heard about the volcano but haven't looked for any news yet so no idea whats gone on i'll have to google it now, i'm sorry about the delay i know you've been looking forward to getting her hun. does this mean your house will be ready for you to move into striaght away though


----------



## girlsnotgray

Hopefully they will be up and running again this weekend *fingers crossed* for you! Where abouts in queensland are you from? (assuming QLD as you mentioned the rabbit ban and as far as im aware they are the only state to have it?)


----------



## ami_j

ello guys 

hope that the flights are back on soon cillah


----------



## tomwilson

i saw the cutest syrian in yhe pet shop today almost bought her there and then lol think she was a cream


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i saw the cutest syrian in yhe pet shop today almost bought her there and then lol think she was a cream


why didnt ya


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> why didnt ya


 5 hamsters and babies on the way lol was very temoted though jaime


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> 5 hamsters and babies on the way lol was very temoted though jaime


ahhh true


----------



## tomwilson

hey guys just wanted to say that i'm very shook up by this but my nephew had henry but then he panicked and grabed a hold of him and threw him aside. i wanted to screamat him but it wasn't really his fault it was mine for trusting him with him and it'll never happen agian. henry seems ok but he was freezing up a little afterwards while i was holding him


----------



## Alex

Evening guys : victory:

Took in a softshell turtle from a member of the forum today. hes a beauty. Whilst i was down in Stevenage me and my cousin, and brother went and picked him up


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Evening guys : victory:
> 
> Took in a softshell turtle from a member of the forum today. hes a beauty. Whilst i was down in Stevenage me and my cousin, and brother went and picked him up


 baby or adult babies a very cute but the adults look so cool


----------



## _jake_

Evenin'


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Evening guys : victory:
> 
> Took in a softshell turtle from a member of the forum today. hes a beauty. Whilst i was down in Stevenage me and my cousin, and brother went and picked him up


awww turtle


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Evenin'


 hey dude


----------



## _jake_

Hey Tom, been looking through these forums and as my job fell through, im no longer allowed any reptiles as mum wont pay for food ect. But she will pay for 'normal' pet food  :lol: . So been looking through at different small animals  . Just e-mailed a local small animal rescue to start volunteering!


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Hey Tom, been looking through these forums and as my job fell through, im no longer allowed any reptiles as mum wont pay for food ect. But she will pay for 'normal' pet food  :lol: . So been looking through at different small animals  . Just e-mailed a local small animal rescue to start volunteering!


shame about the job but volunteering is a good way to use your time man. shame about the herps though there are some that cost less than small mammals to keep. what you looking at getting anyways or do you already have some


----------



## _jake_

Yeah rather do something positive than hanging around street corners :lol2: . I got a rabbit so looking at dwarf hamsters or summit, WELL CUTE!


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> baby or adult babies a very cute but the adults look so cool


 Adult. hes pretty big.


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> shame about the job but volunteering is a good way to use your time man. shame about the herps though there are some that cost less than small mammals to keep. what you looking at getting anyways or do you already have some


Wanted either some frogs or cresties, but my mums rules are that if i get a pet i got to buy the stuff/food. So being 15, no job its a bit hard when vivs and that plus animal will excess £100's. Probably rescue something if i start volunteering:no1:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Yeah rather do something positive than hanging around street corners :lol2: . I got a rabbit so looking at dwarf hamsters or summit, WELL CUTE!


not if you value your fingers :lol2: rats or a syrian : victory:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> not if you value your fingers :lol2: rats or a syrian : victory:


Hehehe! There not that important, only need to write with them! Mum is literally petrified of rats and had a syrian a few years back :hmm: Anyway got to get off laptop, I hate brothers:devil: Night


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Wanted either some frogs or cresties, but my mums rules are that if i get a pet i got to buy the stuff/food. So being 15, no job its a bit hard when vivs and that plus animal will excess £100's. Probably rescue something if i start volunteering:no1:


 tiger salamander dude can keep them in a RUB feed one gut loaded cricket a day no heating required if your house is warm enough


----------



## _jake_

Will look into them dude, night!


----------



## Shell195

Here is my baby satin girl that I think is longhaired shes a cutie



















The 4 males


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Here is my baby satin girl that I think is longhaired shes a cutie
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The 4 males
> image


awwww  she looks like she could well be longhaired, female longhaireds are fluffy all over whereas the males have the long skirts 
i want that one curled up with his little pink feet :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Here is my baby satin girl that I think is longhaired shes a cutie
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The 4 males
> image


 awww i cant wait for sally to have hers lol


----------



## Shell195

I feel mean tonight as I have moved Twinkle(mum) into a cage of her own so now her daughters are on their own too  She wasnt getting aggressive but wanted out more and more


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I feel mean tonight as I have moved Twinkle(mum) into a cage of her own so now her daughters are on their own too  She wasnt getting aggressive but wanted out more and more


will be for the best, i bet shes loving the peace


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> I feel mean tonight as I have moved Twinkle(mum) into a cage of her own so now her daughters are on their own too  She wasnt getting aggressive but wanted out more and more


 Yep she doesnt like them around from 27 days, she has had enough by then :lol2:. You left your females for an extra week right?
Keep them together till next week to just keep an eye on them, then they are ready for homes.


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Yep she doesnt like them around from 27 days, she has had enough by then :lol2:. You left your females for an extra week right?
> Keep them together till next week to just keep an eye on them, then they are ready for homes.


Someone said that mum could stay with the female babies an extra week so I left them with her. She still washed them and dragged them back to the nest if she felt fit so I saw no point in rushing the weaning process.
The boys were removed at 4 weeks old and I keep rechecking all the sexes in case I missed any males.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Someone said that mum could stay with the female babies an extra week so I left them with her. She still washed them and dragged them back to the nest if she felt fit so I saw no point in rushing the weaning process.
> The boys were removed at 4 weeks old and I keep rechecking all the sexes in case I missed any males.


was me i think ^^ yeah 5 weeks is about when shes had enough of them lol
i find girls can be more scrappy and territorial so it helps keep them in check hehe


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> was me i think ^^ yeah 5 weeks is about when shes had enough of them lol
> i find girls can be more scrappy and territorial so it helps keep them in check hehe


:lol2: I knew someone had told me. They are well weaned and take food from me which they then pouch. Girls are so much more active than boys arent they?


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Someone said that mum could stay with the female babies an extra week so I left them with her. She still washed them and dragged them back to the nest if she felt fit so I saw no point in rushing the weaning process.
> The boys were removed at 4 weeks old and I keep rechecking all the sexes in case I missed any males.


Yep what you did was fine  Do that myself.



ami_j said:


> was me i think ^^ yeah 5 weeks is about when shes had enough of them lol
> i find girls can be more scrappy and territorial so it helps keep them in check hehe


Yep, females are deffinitly more scrappy than males. Always like to keep the males and the females in seperat cages for a week, dont you jai?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I knew someone had told me. They are well weaned and take food from me which they then pouch. Girls are so much more active than boys arent they?


yup lol defo will be fine to be away from mum..the first day they are sometimes unsure but then they are like WOO freedom :lol2:


Alex said:


> Yep what you did was fine  Do that myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, females are deffinitly more scrappy than males. Always like to keep the males and the females in seperat cages for a week, dont you jai?


yeah run them on so they know how to take care of themselves 
female syrian s are funny things, ive had some that have been ok for the week , and some that were that bossy they had to be split after a day of coming away from mum :lol2: though with boys i had a pair of boys that were together a couple of months before they started fallin out, up til then they actively enjoyed each others company. i guess females are less tolerant due to them having the babies and needing the territory


----------



## Shell195

I have definate homes for only 2 but I checked earlier and I actually have enough cages to split them if need be


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I have definate homes for only 2 but I checked earlier and I actually have enough cages to split them if need be


you could keep them all :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> yup lol defo will be fine to be away from mum..the first day they are sometimes unsure but then they are like WOO freedom :lol2:
> 
> yeah run them on so they know how to take care of themselves
> female syrian s are funny things, ive had some that have been ok for the week , and some that were that bossy they had to be split after a day of coming away from mum :lol2: though with boys i had a pair of boys that were together a couple of months before they started fallin out, up til then they actively enjoyed each others company. i guess females are less tolerant due to them having the babies and needing the territory


Aye must be.
Do you find males friendlier than females?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Aye must be.
> Do you find males friendlier than females?


majority of the time yes


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> majority of the time yes


 me too ^^ 
My tort bit me yesterday. Completely out of character :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> me too ^^
> My tort bit me yesterday. Completely out of character :lol2:


lets hope its hormones


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lets hope its hormones


 Must be :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Must be :lol2:


only another what two weeks to make sure?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> only another what two weeks to make sure?


 Yep another 2


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yep another 2


excited


----------



## ami_j

where ya been today guys


----------



## Myth

ami_j said:


> where ya been today guys


 
Up at 5.30 am and set off at half 6 for Monmouth show, 
not long got back and got everyone sorted. 
Fab show with loads to watch.

Fair results on the hamster front for my lot, 2nds and 3rds.
Only my 2 youngsters who didn't place. 

Came home with a new hamster...
and another cage too - couldn't resist a gabber rex.

Tired but had a fabby-doodle day !


----------



## ami_j

Myth said:


> Up at 5.30 am and set off at half 6 for Monmouth show,
> not long got back and got everyone sorted.
> Fab show with loads to watch.
> 
> Fair results on the hamster front for my lot, 2nds and 3rds.
> Only my 2 youngsters who didn't place.
> 
> Came home with a new hamster...
> and another cage too - couldn't resist a gabber rex.
> 
> Tired but had a fabby-doodle day !


well done  i had two gabber rexs my dwarves chewed holes in them >=(


----------



## Alex

Evening guys


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Evening guys


 hey dude


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> where ya been today guys


Stuck in a random country. Haha. I can't even post updates on my pets or anything whilst I'm here. =/


----------



## Myth

Good morning people 

Can't begin to imagine how peeved you must be Cillah.
Sucks.

My new little lady is settling in fine. 
Will see if I can manage a photo or 2 to coo over later.
Longhaired Dark Grey Tort. Dom. Spot (Syrian)
- a prettysome little thing she is ! 

:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Myth said:


> Good morning people
> 
> Can't begin to imagine how peeved you must be Cillah.
> Sucks.
> 
> My new little lady is settling in fine.
> Will see if I can manage a photo or 2 to coo over later.
> Longhaired Dark Grey Tort. Dom. Spot (Syrian)
> - a prettysome little thing she is !
> 
> :flrt:


It's so frustrating. I feel bad though because I am getting really upset over it. But I am in a hotel for free where others are on the floor of airports..

I can't wait to see photos !


----------



## Myth

Cillah said:


> It's so frustrating. I feel bad though because I am getting really upset over it. But I am in a hotel for free where others are on the floor of airports..


I think I'd be going out of my mind in your shoes too.
Least your relatively comfortable whilst stranded I guess.
- and you have internet access obviously ! hehe


----------



## Cillah

Myth said:


> I think I'd be going out of my mind in your shoes too.
> Least your relatively comfortable whilst stranded I guess.
> - and you have internet access obviously ! hehe


I'm actually in a five star hotel. It's called Crowne Plaza. My room is amazing. Let me see if I can get a photo of it.










There is a flat screen TV on the wall and I can see it perfectly from the bath and they have a speaker switch in the bathroom so you can watch it. Being watching a lot of Animal Planet :whistling2:


----------



## Myth

Stranded in style...haha !! :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Myth said:


> Stranded in style...haha !! :2thumb:


Yeah. My room is 250 pounds a night. Then I get all of my meals for free. So I'm really very lucky. It's frustrating and I'm bored.. But I still can't complain. =]


----------



## Myth

Cillah said:


> I can't wait to see photos !


*Whispers* look see here - she came out for toast ! 
She's a preeeeetty fluffy critter :razz:

Mythic Hams - News & Updates

Give it a few days and will get some decent pics outside in playbox once she's settled in properly.


----------



## Cillah

Myth said:


> *Whispers* look see here - she came out for toast !
> She's a preeeeetty fluffy critter :razz:
> 
> Mythic Hams - News & Updates
> 
> Give it a few days and will get some decent pics outside in playbox once she's settled in properly.


Wow. She's beautiful!
All of these amazing hamsters make me want one. :flrt:
I am so bad like that. xD;


----------



## _jake_

Cute little hamster  It looks like my mums going to let me get some sort of rodent soon


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Cute little hamster  It looks like my mums going to let me get some sort of rodent soon


That's so exciting!

What did you have in mind ?


----------



## Alex

Afternoon peeps :2thumb:


----------



## Myth

Good afternoon - least the sun is out ! : victory:


----------



## Alex

Myth said:


> Good afternoon - least the sun is out ! : victory:


Yep, it is  

So, have you had a good day?


----------



## Myth

Nothing special but so far so good I guess.
Rest of the day depends what mood boy is in when I pick him up from school !

:lol2:


Hows yourself ?


----------



## Alex

Myth said:


> Nothing special but so far so good I guess.
> Rest of the day depends what mood boy is in when I pick him up from school !
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Hows yourself ?


 
First day back for me. Not good getting up and going to school, but once i am there its okay. Also, Tuesday is my early finish day. We get to come home at 1:50 so thats good :2thumb:

I do have a load more racking to put up, so i wont be wasting my time :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> First day back for me. Not good getting up and going to school, but once i am there its okay. Also, Tuesday is my early finish day. We get to come home at 1:50 so thats good :2thumb:
> 
> I do have a load more racking to put up, so i wont be wasting my time :lol2:


 any pictures, whats goimg in them. oh yeah and i need to vent, i have found another reason to hate twilight and their sparkley vampires. thanks to them production of the live action vampire hunter D, was pushed back. dam them


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> That's so exciting!
> 
> What did you have in mind ?


 Shes decided im not allowed. Shes in hospital unfortunatley so will have to see once shes better:2thumb: I want some Mice, proper cool! :no1:


----------



## ami_j

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/501756-more-my-b-rats.html

more pics lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/501756-more-my-b-rats.html
> 
> more pics lol


 cuties i like the storage tub idea to hold in the bedding


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> cuties i like the storage tub idea to hold in the bedding


yeah i need bigger ones that cover the whole bottom


----------



## Basilbrush

Hi Guys,

How's you all doing?? Been a busy few days as I've made a few purchases!!!:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

Got myself a trio of dupraisi, a pair of lemmings and two gpigs. Been playing with the furries and getting everything sorted out before they arrived yesterday morning.:flrt:

Everyone seems to have settled in well and just leaving them to get used to their new surroundings.

So some of you got some new cuties yourselves!!!!:flrt:

Nic/Myth/Alex - how are they settling in, everyone fine?? I think I just saw Myth's one, but you maybe did post a piccie and I didn't see it. She gorgeous Myth - you must be delighted??:flrt:

Cillah - your hotel room looks fabulous, such a shame your stuck there in such luxury though, lol. My colleague is in Spain right now, went away for a weeks holiday but should have been back this past weekend. I think they are trying to get a ferry and then drive home this weekend, otherwise she doesn't get a flight until 13th May!!!:gasp:

Tom/Jaime - how you doing??

Jules


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> any pictures, whats goimg in them. oh yeah and i need to vent, i have found another reason to hate twilight and their sparkley vampires. thanks to them production of the live action vampire hunter D, was pushed back. dam them


Got all the parts and some bits were missing  Gotta' wait for replacement parts now.



ami_j said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/501756-more-my-b-rats.html
> 
> more pics lol


 
:flrt: Cute


ami_j said:


> yeah i need bigger ones that cover the whole bottom


Deffo do need the larger ones


----------



## ami_j

Basilbrush said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How's you all doing?? Been a busy few days as I've made a few purchases!!!:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> Got myself a trio of dupraisi, a pair of lemmings and two gpigs. Been playing with the furries and getting everything sorted out before they arrived yesterday morning.:flrt:
> 
> Everyone seems to have settled in well and just leaving them to get used to their new surroundings.
> 
> So some of you got some new cuties yourselves!!!!:flrt:
> 
> Nic/Myth/Alex - how are they settling in, everyone fine?? I think I just saw Myth's one, but you maybe did post a piccie and I didn't see it. She gorgeous Myth - you must be delighted??:flrt:
> 
> Cillah - your hotel room looks fabulous, such a shame your stuck there in such luxury though, lol. My colleague is in Spain right now, went away for a weeks holiday but should have been back this past weekend. I think they are trying to get a ferry and then drive home this weekend, otherwise she doesn't get a flight until 13th May!!!:gasp:
> 
> Tom/Jaime - how you doing??
> 
> Jules


tired hun,vets today with mogwai and her sore eye
did you see my new pics ^^



Alex said:


> Got all the parts and some bits were missing  Gotta' wait for replacement parts now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :flrt: Cute
> 
> 
> Deffo do need the larger ones


hehe u seen my poor hammocks alex


----------



## Shell195

Im going to nip up and take some photos of the hammy girls so Jules can see them:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Basilbrush said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How's you all doing?? Been a busy few days as I've made a few purchases!!!:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> Got myself a trio of dupraisi, a pair of lemmings and two gpigs. Been playing with the furries and getting everything sorted out before they arrived yesterday morning.:flrt:
> 
> Everyone seems to have settled in well and just leaving them to get used to their new surroundings.
> 
> So some of you got some new cuties yourselves!!!!:flrt:
> 
> Nic/Myth/Alex - how are they settling in, everyone fine?? I think I just saw Myth's one, but you maybe did post a piccie and I didn't see it. She gorgeous Myth - you must be delighted??:flrt:
> 
> Cillah - your hotel room looks fabulous, such a shame your stuck there in such luxury though, lol. My colleague is in Spain right now, went away for a weeks holiday but should have been back this past weekend. I think they are trying to get a ferry and then drive home this weekend, otherwise she doesn't get a flight until 13th May!!!:gasp:
> 
> Tom/Jaime - how you doing??
> 
> Jules


 i'm good thanks jules i'll have some new arrivals on monday hopefully when sally the syrian has her babies not that i'll get to see them for a sew weeks lol. you'll have to get some pics when everyone is settled in


----------



## Alex

Basilbrush said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How's you all doing?? Been a busy few days as I've made a few purchases!!!:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> Got myself a trio of dupraisi, a pair of lemmings and two gpigs. Been playing with the furries and getting everything sorted out before they arrived yesterday morning.:flrt:
> 
> Everyone seems to have settled in well and just leaving them to get used to their new surroundings.
> 
> So some of you got some new cuties yourselves!!!!:flrt:
> 
> Nic/Myth/Alex - how are they settling in, everyone fine?? I think I just saw Myth's one, but you maybe did post a piccie and I didn't see it. She gorgeous Myth - you must be delighted??:flrt:
> 
> Cillah - your hotel room looks fabulous, such a shame your stuck there in such luxury though, lol. My colleague is in Spain right now, went away for a weeks holiday but should have been back this past weekend. I think they are trying to get a ferry and then drive home this weekend, otherwise she doesn't get a flight until 13th May!!!:gasp:
> 
> Tom/Jaime - how you doing??
> 
> Jules


Ah thats really good  You have quite a few more little animals now since we last spoke, you have lemmings im jealous :lol2:. once they are settled can we see some pics? :flrt:

All of mine are doing fine thanks


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> Ah thats really good  You have quite a few more little animals now since we last spoke, you have lemmings im jealous :lol2:. once they are settled can we see some pics? :flrt:
> 
> All of mine are doing fine thanks


Tom/Alex - great, glad to hear everyone is fine.

You'll be getting excited Tom in waiting for the babies to arrive?? Waiting is just excruciating isn't it, lol??

Yes guys, will post piccies when all settled in.: victory:

Jamie - could you tell me what page, if poss, you posted a piccie of your cutie??:2thumb: How's your rat's eye (sorry forgot name:blush??

Jules


----------



## ami_j

Basilbrush said:


> Tom/Alex - great, glad to hear everyone is fine.
> 
> You'll be getting excited Tom in waiting for the babies to arrive?? Waiting is just excruciating isn't it, lol??
> 
> Yes guys, will post piccies when all settled in.: victory:
> 
> Jamie - could you tell me what page, if poss, you posted a piccie of your cutie??:2thumb: How's your rat's eye (sorry forgot name:blush??
> 
> Jules


mogwai, (dont worry theres a fair few to remember lol) im going to look again tomorrow as shes had it messed with alot to day, so will look when she has her ointment tomorrow.
here is the link 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/501756-more-my-b-rats.html


----------



## Basilbrush

ami_j said:


> mogwai, (dont worry theres a fair few to remember lol) im going to look again tomorrow as shes had it messed with alot to day, so will look when she has her ointment tomorrow.
> here is the link
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/501756-more-my-b-rats.html


Jaime,

Your rats are gorgeous.:flrt: And I saw Mogwai (love the name).:gasp: Your cages look great with all their hammocks etc.

I got to play with 4 baby rats and fancy mice too. My friend ordered these on the same delivery as mine and I kept them until she collected them that morning. My first time handling them and they were just lovely.

I can see why you have such different colours.

Jules


----------



## Myth

Basilbrush said:


> Got myself a trio of dupraisi, a pair of lemmings and two gpigs.
> 
> Nic/Myth/Alex - how are they settling in, everyone fine?? I think I just saw Myth's one, but you maybe did post a piccie and I didn't see it. She gorgeous Myth - you must be delighted??:flrt:
> Jules


She's got some growing to do, but yes she's a pretty fluffy beauty.
Don't know where am going with the Dark Grey yet but we'll see.
She's Dom Spot + Tort so she'll fit in my plans somehow.
(so I tell myself !)

Not that my hams seem to pay ANY attention to my plans of late.
Ah well n'mind.

Paired up my Red eyed white(?) Fuzzy with Broken marked carrier.
So hopefully some more funky baby mice in a few weeks time. 

How are you finding lemmings ? 
Must admit I find some of the more 'exotic' rodents very tempting.
But don't think I have room for any more species ATM !


Manda


----------



## Basilbrush

Hi Myth,I'm sure you will figure out something for your new girl, lol!!!I'm finding the lemmings are great, the boy especially, is incredibly friendly and is up at the front of the vivarium ready to greet you and onto your hand immediately, the female is a little shyer. But talk about being busy, it's just so funny to watch. I deep littered their bed with shavings, about 3" deep, put in pringle tubes, kitchen and loo rolls etc to make tunnels, which they just love. They eat a mixture of gpig food, dupraisi and wild bird seed food, millet and veg.They've completely redone my beautiful layout I'd done for them inside their vivarium, lol!!!Love these little guys!!!Jules


----------



## Darkeuridi

*shuffles in*

Hi everyone : victory: I've been lurking around the thread and thought I should actually post seeing as I have a few rodents :2thumb:

This is also a bit of an update for Myth who I got my meeces from last month...and precious is about ready to pop! I'm so excited, it will be my first lot of babas. I've got my fingers crossed that some of them will look like daddy


----------



## Myth

Darkeuridi said:


> *shuffles in*
> 
> Hi everyone : victory: I've been lurking around the thread and thought I should actually post seeing as I have a few rodents :2thumb:
> 
> This is also a bit of an update for Myth who I got my meeces from last month...and precious is about ready to pop! I'm so excited, it will be my first lot of babas. I've got my fingers crossed that some of them will look like daddy


 
Woo - Keep me posted !! :2thumb:


----------



## Alex

Good afternoon peeps.

Only just got home, had to stay behind and do a load of coursework at school


----------



## _jake_

Anyone know anything about mice or know a good forum???


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Anyone know anything about mice or know a good forum???


tbh this is your best bet. Most of the Mice forums are pretty quiet now.

I keep mice, and can help answer any questions, but Myth will help you out more on colours/coat variety.

Lovely little furries to own :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Darkeuridi said:


> *shuffles in*
> 
> Hi everyone : victory: I've been lurking around the thread and thought I should actually post seeing as I have a few rodents :2thumb:
> 
> This is also a bit of an update for Myth who I got my meeces from last month...and precious is about ready to pop! I'm so excited, it will be my first lot of babas. I've got my fingers crossed that some of them will look like daddy


 :welcome: keep us posted on the babies please. my hamster should pop after the weekend


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> tbh this is your best bet. Most of the Mice forums are pretty quiet now.
> 
> I keep mice, and can help answer any questions, but Myth will help you out more on colours/coat variety.
> 
> Lovely little furries to own :flrt:


Could you help me hypnotise my mum to let me have some? She said no! But shes in hospital atm so once shes feeling better and not ill (when I asked her) she might feel better. What sort of housing do they need and how much do they cost???:welcome:


----------



## Darkeuridi

Guess what everyone....precious has had her babies! I'm sooo happy! She is doing wonderful and ever came put and gave me a fuss  I'm
not sure how many there are as I don't want to disturb them yet but i reckon there is around 10. I'm going to have a proper check on them tomorrow and get some pictures of them all


----------



## ami_j

Darkeuridi said:


> Guess what everyone....precious has had her babies! I'm sooo happy! She is doing wonderful and ever came put and gave me a fuss  I'm
> not sure how many there are as I don't want to disturb them yet but i reckon there is around 10. I'm going to have a proper check on them tomorrow and get some pictures of them all


awwww  lil babys :flrt:


----------



## kellymcc28

*Wanted two rats!*

Hello im looking for two males rats for sale in wales i cant seam to find any breeders that are close so if any one could help me id be really grateful  thanks


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Could you help me hypnotise my mum to let me have some? She said no! But shes in hospital atm so once shes feeling better and not ill (when I asked her) she might feel better. What sort of housing do they need and how much do they cost???:welcome:


Housing: Mine are in a glass tank that is 2ft it has two shelves inside (Myth uses the same) i have 3 of them set up and they are great.

Mice's prices  anywhere from £1 - £20 dependant on colour / fur / hairless

Tops i have spent on mice was for a pair for £5 and bred them and got all mine


----------



## Alex

kellymcc28 said:


> Hello im looking for two males rats for sale in wales i cant seam to find any breeders that are close so if any one could help me id be really grateful  thanks


 
Hello 

I do know a breeder who lives near you, however im not sure if they still breed rats. I will get in contact with them, and if they still do i will drop you a Private Message. :2thumb:


----------



## kellymcc28

Ok thank you


----------



## Myth

> Originally Posted by *_jake_*
> _Could you help me hypnotise my mum to let me have some? She said no! But shes in hospital atm so once shes feeling better and not ill (when I asked her) she might feel better. What sort of housing do they need and how much do they cost???:welcome:_





Alex said:


> Housing: Mine are in a glass tank that is 2ft it has two shelves inside (Myth uses the same) i have 3 of them set up and they are great.
> 
> Mice's prices  anywhere from £1 - £20 dependant on colour / fur / hairless.
> 
> Tops i have spent on mice was for a pair for £5 and bred them and got all mine


How much for mice themselves ? 
Well at the moment I ask a minimum of £3 each / £5 a pair. 
Like Alex most I've spent is a £5 for a mouse 
- which TBH is about my limit for a mouse. 
Can't justify paying more for 'prettiness'.
They all cost the same to raise.

Housing - I use a 2 foot perfecto tank upstairs...
(plus various sized converted boxes + couple of plastic tanks) 

Downstairs is my 'Mouse TV' a large converted 3 foot fish tank.

: victory:




> I keep mice, and can help answer any questions, but Myth will help you out more on colours/coat variety.


LOL !!! - Well I'm willing to have a good guess !
Give me syrians anyday when it comes to genetics colours and coat types.
Think there's a few more knowledgeable mouse breeders lurking about though.


Darkeuridi - Great news !


----------



## Cillah

This isn't related to rodents but I want to let you all know I am stuck here until the 29th. Apparently that is the next available flight. It's not very fun at all :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> This isn't related to rodents but I want to let you all know I am stuck here until the 29th. Apparently that is the next available flight. It's not very fun at all :whistling2:


another WEEK :gasp: blimey thats a pain


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> This isn't related to rodents but I want to let you all know I am stuck here until the 29th. Apparently that is the next available flight. It's not very fun at all :whistling2:


 something to tell the gradkids hey hun lol


----------



## Alex

Myth said:


> How much for mice themselves ?
> Well at the moment I ask a minimum of £3 each / £5 a pair.
> Like Alex most I've spent is a £5 for a mouse
> - which TBH is about my limit for a mouse.
> Can't justify paying more for 'prettiness'.
> They all cost the same to raise.
> 
> Housing - I use a 2 foot perfecto tank upstairs...
> (plus various sized converted boxes + couple of plastic tanks)
> 
> Downstairs is my 'Mouse TV' a large converted 3 foot fish tank.
> 
> : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL !!! - Well I'm willing to have a good guess !
> Give me syrians anyday when it comes to genetics colours and coat types.
> Think there's a few more knowledgeable mouse breeders lurking about though.
> 
> 
> Darkeuridi - Great news !


 
Haha. You would do a much better job than me at it :lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Guys,I don't know if anyone is on here to answer quickly, but I may have the opportunity to get a black female with possibly white feet. Could this breeding be a risk for the Wh gene if I mated her to my golden banded boy who does have a fair bit of white in him??? A friend is doing this for me and is trying to determine from the breeder if there is any white at all with this "black" female.Many thanks.Jules


----------



## tomwilson

Basilbrush said:


> Guys,I don't know if anyone is on here to answer quickly, but I may have the opportunity to get a black female with possibly white feet. Could this breeding be a risk for the Wh gene if I mated her to my golden banded boy who does have a fair bit of white in him??? A friend is doing this for me and is trying to determine from the breeder if there is any white at all with this "black" female.Many thanks.Jules


 sorry i'm not sure but i think the white fur might mean his a roan (not sure of the spelling) which can carry the white gene. anyone else know


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> sorry i'm not sure but i think the white fur might mean his a roan (not sure of the spelling) which can carry the white gene. anyone else know


 
The hamster is all black with pink feet


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> The hamster is all black with pink feet


 then its a self i think so should be fine shouldn't it i still find this stuff a bit confusing esspecialy roans since i'm not 100% on what they look like since i've only read descriptions


----------



## Basilbrush

Thanks Tom for your quick response. Will keep you posted.Jules


----------



## Myth

Blacks do come with White 'faults' which can be a chin stripe - sometimes right down the belly and 'White socks' as I call them.

Would avoid if has any White patches on belly to be on safe side if you don't know the history of it. 
Otherwise *shrugs* is probably a Self Black.


----------



## tomwilson

i'm bored so gonna pst some pics first my super healthy dinner lol subway lol


----------



## Shell195

I didnt know Subway did nachos:mf_dribble:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I didnt know Subway did nachos:mf_dribble:


 they're new i only found out today they where very nice


----------



## _jake_

Thanks Alex and Myth  How many good I keep in a 18" long tank? Then upgrade to a 3ft later?


----------



## tomwilson

more pictures. blue peter syle now lol 
what can we make with this lot


----------



## Alex

Afternoon peeps : victory:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> more pictures. blue peter syle now lol
> what can we make with this lot
> image


 Whatcha' been making Tom, stuff for Sally?


----------



## _jake_

Anyone know where I can get some meeces from? Pets at home don't sell them and I have no little pet shops near me! I could try the reptile shop but I think I'd get a stiff one! :lol:


----------



## MistressSadako

Jake you should join the All About Mice forum. They're a brilliant forum and have a rehoming board - I know there's been a massive rescue operation in Wales (like HUNDREDS of mice) that have been distrubuted to rescues across the country, and a lot are advertised on there


----------



## MistressSadako

Am I alright to totally clog up this thread by showing pictures of alll of my rats? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

MistressSadako said:


> Am I alright to totally clog up this thread by showing pictures of alll of my rats? :lol2:


but of course :lol2:


----------



## MistressSadako

Ok so here are all of my rats and their little biographies!

Possum and Indiana are my second ever pair of rats. I adopted them from the RSPCA in May 2008, and I think they're about 26 months old now. Possum is my "tiny terror" - she's a titch but always manages to beat up everyone in the cage :lol: The live in the retirement cage now due to generally slowing down a bit and because Possum has a large (in diameter) tumor growing near her lady bits, and Indiana has what is most likely a spindle cell tumor around one of her front legs which has caused her to lose the use in the arm. They are sisters through and through, they had their first lumps removed on the same day and now when the time comes I hope that they'll both be ready to leave me together as one would be heartbroken without the other 
Possum


















Indiana


















Fox and Delta came to me from a foster litter that Sarah Carney took in. At the time, I'd lost my first rat (one of a pair, a black hooded) and was absolutely devastated - so was delighted to be offered a couple of black hoody babies! They're sisters and have never been apart in their lives - apart from Fox had a lump removed, but even then Delta went with her to the vet. Fox is a wonderfully friendly girl, happy to talk to anyone and share kisses whereas Delta is...not lol. She's always been wary of people, and a bit skittish. I learned early on that if I try to pick her up in the cage i get a nip - so we have an understanding and I offer her the carrier, and if she wants to come out she hops in :lol: They will be 2 in July.
Fox


















Delta


















Toffifee was my first rat from a breeder, and my first rex. She came to me from Blairwitch rattery in November 2008. She's wonderful and cuddly and snuggly. In her advancing months she's gotten a little threadbare which only adds to her teddy like effect! She's had a tough time of it recently with a very odd tumor removed from near her bits, and then a very nasty abscess down there but she's finally on the mend. She's over 18 months now, can't believe it!


----------



## MistressSadako

Dahlia and Zodiac came next. These 2 girls came from Spoiled_Rats rescue about a year ago - they turned 1 in jan. Although they are rescues these 2 are the most steady and bombproof girls i've had. They get on with everyone, they love everyone, they're licky and lovely and came 1st and 3rd in the pet challenge at their very first show! Dahlia is more slight while Zodiac is more stocky, but both have the softest and most beautiful fur - and Dahlia is much the sillier of the pair!
Dahlia
















:lol: 










Zodiac


















Then there was Piglet. Oh Piglet where would I be without you? She came to me through a preloved ad. Sarah picked her up from me, and when i went to collect her i saw a tiny shy little girl. She hid in my clothes for days, just happy to sit there and feel safe. The other rats HATED her because she couldn't speak rat and lacked the correct manners and her intro is still the most difficult i've done! If you saw her then and now today you wouldn't recognise her. She is the most attention seeking rat i've ever met - she is practically attached to my face during free range and likes to try and climb inside your mouth. She is my absolute proof of how having friends can bring a lone rat out of themselves. Eeeeeveryone loves Piglet.
Typical Piglet, escaping up the side of the cage


















Maya was a completely inadvertant GMR rat...I went with a friend to Laura Spoiled_rats while she picked up some rats...and came home with Maya. She was very young and seemed to take a liking to me, content to sit and be stroked. She's also the easiest intro i've ever done - i'd taken some ratties to visit that day, i just popped Maya in the carrier, they were all asleep when i got home, put them all in the cage and it was like they'd been best friends for years. She's a lovely girl who will come for a cuddle if she fancies it but would much rather be exploring!


















Tigerlily and Cupcake came to me at the same time from Aeris Rattery. Shelley was nice enough to let me give them homes - i'd been hankering after an Ivory for a long time so was delighted! However Tiger was a bit of a "problem" ratty, so much that Shelley wouldn't let me pay for her, she was just glad she was going to an understanding home. She used to scream if you touched her, and leap like you'd given her an electric shock. She was ok when you had her, so I just kept at it, and one day, overnight it just stopped. She still gets a bit jumpy and squeaky if she's had a fight or a shock, but she's generally a lovely girl and always has a lick for me. Cupcake has been a little gem from day 1, was brilliant with intros (while Tiger was causing problems!) and has turned into an absolutely stunning girl - I look forward to her first go in varieties at Stilly
Tigerlily


















Cupcake









Showing how agile she was as a baby!


----------



## MistressSadako

Peeka came to me when her cagemate died and her owner decided not to take on new rats. She is absolutely titchy, was apparently about a year when she came to me although she seems older. Her old name was Lenin, but I just didn't think it suited her :lol: I'm pretty sure she's mostly blind but still gets about fine and although doesn't mind being picked up is definately more of an independant rat, who's far too busy to make time for me!
The day she came to me









Also day she came to me - she looks like a 10 week old kitten!


















Eva was another preloved case. Her owners decided they were allergic to her and brought her to me, in a tiny bare cage that she'd lived in for months. They got her from someone who'd tried to breed from her, but being hairless she had lactation problems  She's still a little nervous and jumpy, doesn't like being picked up but is happy to come and sit on me 









Using Toffifee's flab as a hat!









Tilly and Milly came to me from Lilly! If i didn't know for a fact that these girls are now about 2, i wouldn't believe it. They certainly made their presence known during intros (Milly is the loudest screamer ever haha) but have now settled down to be a proper part of the gang. They're very active and always exploring, but like to check in with mum every now and again - I hope to bring these girls to Stilly, we'll see how it goes!
Tilly


















Milly


















Lottie came from Mimi Spence in London, after she took in about 20 "pregnant" does. She made it all the way up here only to drop her ONE baby about 2 days after arriving - she was one of only about 3 does who actually did drop! She was an amazing mum, letting me fuss her and baby even though she didn't know me - she seemed to trust me and know that I was trying to help. Now she's gotten rid of the baby she's a little cheeky money. Always attention grabbing and has a lovely habit of jumping up on me and nipping me...just to get my attention :lol:


----------



## MistressSadako

My first "proper" boy was Harry. Most people know Harry's story - he was Lotties only baby and by about week 2 I was head over heels and knew I couldn't let him leave, so I decided to start keeping boys too :lol: I have never in my life been so instantly in love than I was with Harry - the deal was sealed when he lay on my chest and tried to brux when he was about 2 weeks old! Everyone who met him at preston show was astounded by how confident and friendly he was, alternately bouncing around and falling asleep on random people :lol: He's going through a bit of a mad teenage phase just now - he's absolutely mad as a box of frogs and will use his full force to get inside your mouth! Ok, enough rambling on about him, here's a few pics!



























Cedric next! I had Harry, and he needed a friend! As if it was fate, Sara_C posted up about needing help for a litter who's mother had turned on them and killed all but 2 babies  The remaining 2 babies (a girl and a boy) were fostered onto a younger litter, so come almost 5 weeks little boy had to be separated, but no one to separate him with as the other litter were still only about 3 weeks old  So, he came to me at the tiny age of 5 weeks old and I separated harry from his mum the day after at just over 4 weeks (he was a monster remember, and mum was getting very sick of him!). Ceddy latched himself onto Harry immediately and that was that really! He's still very small, but definately growing - i think he'll just be a tiny boy. Was very jumpy when he first came here due to lack of being handled, but now he's really coming on!


----------



## MistressSadako

Roonil came to me after a large rescue situation organised by spoiled_rat Laura - he did come with 2 other boys, Colin and Dumbledore. Colin was a very tense and troubled little man, and although I thought i was making headway with him he fought with the others in the cage. Dumbledore was covered in scratches and Roonil had 2 big cuts - the last straw came when I found Roonil in a hammock that was covered in blood and realised that he had something that should be inside, was on the outside. So off we rushed to the vet where he told me it was a testicle that had been pulled through the scrotal sack and out through his stomach, which was sorted with an emergency neuter. At the time I'd had 5 operations in 2 weeks and was really at the end of my ratty tether. I gave Colin back to Laura, who now has him with her boys. I still feel guilty about this, i feel like I failed him but i really just couldn't cope. Dumbledore was a very old man when he came here, at least 2 and a half, and he passed away peacefully in his sleep a few weeks after arriving. So that left just Roonil! He has a slight head tilt that he's had since he was little, and it doesn't bother him at all. He's probably about 6 months, hard to tell but he's wooonderful. SO licky, and just a delight to have around.



























The last boy addition was Moony. He was another preloved case (I should block that website!), came from a family who's 2 kids had gotten bored of him - he's only about 14 weeks old now so they must have had a short attention span  Anyway, he's much better off with me than alone, and he loves his friends now. He's such a polite little ratty, when he wants to lick my face he's like "oh, hello, i was wondering if i could just come up here and taste you..." Loves to lick already, and is really beginning to enjoy mad freerange times - he's only been here a week or so, so i'm really looking forward to seeing how he turns out.


----------



## ami_j

awww what a gorgeous bunch:flrt:


----------



## Alex

Wow! Lovely ratties you have :flrt: They are all so cute :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

mistressSadako your rats are all beautifull, and brilliants pics too.

exciting news guys i start my first day in my new store today and every one in my last store chiped in and got me a card and 25 pounds, so i'm going to buy a fancy hamster cage from [email protected] to remember them by. and to top it all off sallys expecting tomorrow, i could feel the babies last night when i picked her up to clean out her cage. all excited lol. and yay first post of the day


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> mistressSadako your rats are all beautifull, and brilliants pics too.
> 
> exciting news guys i start my first day in my new store today and every one in my last store chiped in and got me a card and 25 pounds, so i'm going to buy a fancy hamster cage from [email protected] to remember them by. and to top it all off sallys expecting tomorrow, i could feel the babies last night when i picked her up to clean out her cage. all excited lol. and yay first post of the day


Thats great  . This a pet store??:2thumb:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> mistressSadako your rats are all beautifull, and brilliants pics too.
> 
> exciting news guys i start my first day in my new store today and every one in my last store chiped in and got me a card and 25 pounds, so i'm going to buy a fancy hamster cage from [email protected] to remember them by. and to top it all off sallys expecting tomorrow, i could feel the babies last night when i picked her up to clean out her cage. all excited lol. and yay first post of the day


 
Nice one tom : victory:


----------



## _jake_

I want mice like, now!


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Thats great  . This a pet store??:2thumb:


 nah i wish. i work in iceland dude


Alex said:


> Nice one tom : victory:


cage didn't happen dude. they just weren't that good tbh may be another time


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> nah i wish. i work in iceland dude
> 
> cage didn't happen dude. they just weren't that good tbh may be another time


Oh well:bash:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> nah i wish. i work in iceland dude
> 
> cage didn't happen dude. they just weren't that good tbh may be another time


Yeah. You can always keep looking.


----------



## Shell195

What lovely rats and great life stories even if some were sad. Im loving the hairless and the furry one together, what a lovely photo


----------



## MistressSadako

Shell195 said:


> What lovely rats and great life stories even if some were sad. Im loving the hairless and the furry one together, what a lovely photo


Thanks - yes some have had a pretty rubbish time of it so far, but I like to think that they get pretty spoiled while they're here - the most important thing to me being that they're surrounded by friends because so many of them have come from situations where they've been alone. I'm not really a hairless fan, I don't agree with breeding them because I feel it's breeding in disabilities, so Eva is one who's had to grow on me:lol2: She lives with 12 furry friends and is usually at a bottom of a fur heap!


----------



## catastrophyrat

MistressSadako said:


> . I'm not really a hairless fan, I don't agree with breeding them because I feel it's breeding in disabilities, so Eva is one who's had to grow on me
> 
> yep and they certainly do grow on you :blush: totally agree about the disabilities.
> lovely pics and if it was a spindle cell tumour she's a very lucky lady !


----------



## Shell195

MistressSadako said:


> Thanks - yes some have had a pretty rubbish time of it so far, but I like to think that they get pretty spoiled while they're here - the most important thing to me being that they're surrounded by friends because so many of them have come from situations where they've been alone. I'm not really a hairless fan, I don't agree with breeding them because I feel it's breeding in disabilities, so Eva is one who's had to grow on me:lol2: She lives with 12 furry friends and is usually at a bottom of a fur heap!


 
Sadly a lot of rats get treated badly but its lovely to read stories like yours. You didnt need to tell me they get spoilt I could tell that already:flrt: I think rats make the most amazing pets and dont understand peoples phobias to them


----------



## MistressSadako

What do you mean about the spindle cell tumor? I don't thnk she's very lucky at all, she's just living with it until it gets too big that it ruins her quality of life


----------



## catastrophyrat

sorry -didn't read that properly -thought she had it removed -:blush:
she looks good though so hopefully it's not developing quickly.


----------



## MistressSadako

She did have a lump removed from there about 6-8 weeks ago, it wasn't mammary and was very hard and fibrous tissue which we can only assume is what's come back .It's growing pretty quickly, and i've now made a little sling for her to keep the gammy arm out of the way because she just can't use it at all


----------



## catastrophyrat

MistressSadako said:


> She did have a lump removed from there about 6-8 weeks ago, it wasn't mammary and was very hard and fibrous tissue which we can only assume is what's come back .It's growing pretty quickly, and i've now made a little sling for her to keep the gammy arm out of the way because she just can't use it at all


Oh poor little lady -I assume it's either affected the nerves or in growing is cutting off the blood supply to her leg -your doing the best you can for her.


----------



## MistressSadako

i'm guessing nerves, she started dragging her arm like a little cave man - i've discussed amputation with the vet but it would be FAR too big an op for her, she's 27 months and starting to show signs of age. The tumor/growth/whatever is very large all around her joint and sadly it's only a matter of time


----------



## madaboutreptiles

I knowlots of people dont like the hairless rats but Im sorry I just think they are so ugly but cute? ....If that makes any sence at all

I have some black hairless rats that are just :flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884

I had five bucks and got them all castrated when they were about five/six months old. I noticed after doing research that the bucks that ended up with mammory tumors were all intact, so it was another good reason to get them done. Of course to spay a doe is an invasive proceedure so requires more consideration. Considering her age you just have to make sure she's comfortable and happy.

As for hairless, they make me think of little old men. Cuties!

Getting medditeranean lemmings/gunther's voles tomorrow, whoo! Fingers crossed duprasis too in a couple of months. Squeeeeee! Happy happy joy joy!


----------



## MistressSadako

Stacey010884 said:


> Of course to spay a doe is an invasive proceedure so requires more consideration. Considering her age you just have to make sure she's comfortable and happy.


It's not a mammary tumor so a spay really wouldn't help anyway, as that would only help a tumor that was oestrogen dependent. She's as comfortable as I can make her at the moment, but I'm not convinced she's happy anymore


----------



## Stacey010884

Ooooh, it WASN'T mammory.. should have read that properly the first time. Sorry.

A couple of my boys suffered hind leg degeneration. Awful to watch them go downhill but while they were happy I spoiled them rotten. I know you must have done but if she's not happy anymore then it's time to be brave for her. x


----------



## catastrophyrat

Ok some of mine -all rescues 
Millie ,Molly and Bessie








Lazybones Sky








Sweep black hooded double rex baldy









Mrs Nibbles


----------



## MistressSadako

Beautiful ratlets...Sky is gorgeous!


----------



## catastrophyrat

Sooty -Himilayan double rex lad









Roxy Hiilayan double rex doe









Leo -silver fawn buck


----------



## catastrophyrat

Star -1 eyed doe









and Joey who sadly has hind limb problems now.


----------



## _jake_

How dare you all tease me with your beautiful pets:whip: Anyone know how I can get my mum to let me have some:no1:


----------



## Alex

catastrophyrat said:


> Star -1 eyed doe
> image
> 
> and Joey who sadly has hind limb problems now.
> image


Aww. Bless them, So cute :flrt:


----------



## Alex

Stacey010884 said:


> Getting medditeranean lemmings/gunther's voles tomorrow, whoo! Fingers crossed duprasis too in a couple of months. Squeeeeee! Happy happy joy joy!


Nice one : victory: They are extremely cute :flrt:



catastrophyrat said:


> Ok some of mine -all rescues
> Millie ,Molly and Bessie
> image
> Lazybones Sky
> image
> Sweep black hooded double rex baldy
> image
> 
> Mrs Nibbles image


 :flrt:
Aww so cute 


catastrophyrat said:


> Sooty -Himilayan double rex lad
> image
> 
> Roxy Hiilayan double rex doe
> image
> 
> Leo -silver fawn buck
> image


:flrt: Your ratties are so cute


----------



## tomwilson

babies should be here today :2thumb:. anybody else find that when you give them sunflower seeds during pregnancy that they tend to ignore the rest of their food


----------



## Shell195

More gorgeous rats:flrt:


New babies:no1: Let us know when they arrive

My 11 baby hamsters needing homes has now reduced to 4. I have homed 3, have 4 reserved so now just need 4 more homes. I cant believe how hard it is to rehome them


----------



## Alex

Evening guys : victory:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> babies should be here today :2thumb:. anybody else find that when you give them sunflower seeds during pregnancy that they tend to ignore the rest of their food


nope cos i only gave about three per day 


Shell195 said:


> More gorgeous rats:flrt:
> 
> 
> New babies:no1: Let us know when they arrive
> 
> My 11 baby hamsters needing homes has now reduced to 4. I have homed 3, have 4 reserved so now just need 4 more homes. I cant believe how hard it is to rehome them


awww you will just have to keep them 


Alex said:


> Evening guys : victory:


hey alex


----------



## tomwilson

i think this is a rodent chat first baby hamsters


----------



## Myth

Congrats on the litter, hope all goes well. : victory:


Bit of mouse news... 
I seem to have a 'tri-colour' mouse LOL !!

My funky fuzzy Broken Male has been developing Tan belly bits 
- is rather noticeable now and I'm well impressed. 
Will stick some pics up inna bit - just taken some - but gotta nip out.
He's super fabby-doodle.

:2thumb:


----------



## Darkeuridi

Myth said:


> Congrats on the litter, hope all goes well. : victory:
> 
> 
> Bit of mouse news...
> I seem to have a 'tri-colour' mouse LOL !!
> 
> My funky fuzzy Broken Male has been developing Tan belly bits
> - is rather noticeable now and I'm well impressed.
> Will stick some pics up inna bit - just taken some - but gotta nip out.
> He's super fabby-doodle.
> 
> :2thumb:


Wow congrats Myth :2thumb: Is that the one that you showed me when I picked up the meeces? 

As for my litter they are 6 days old today! I can't belive how quick its gone. They started off at 8 when we first did a proper count (i'm sure it looked like they were more when they were born...) but now its down to 6 

They are all going to be blueys it looks like, 2 selfs, 3 banded and a mis-marked banded (not sure if that's the right term but her band is a bit splotch in places) girly (I think) who is my favourite. I keep meaning to get photos and forgetting to get batteries for my camera as my phone camera isn't as good. So I WILL get some up soon :lol2:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i think this is a rodent chat first baby hamsters
> image


4 Babies over here Tom! Mine were born about 7:30AM this morning.


----------



## Myth

Darkeuridi said:


> Wow congrats Myth :2thumb: Is that the one that you showed me when I picked up the meeces?
> 
> As for my litter they are 6 days old today! I can't belive how quick its gone. They started off at 8 when we first did a proper count (i'm sure it looked like they were more when they were born...) but now its down to 6
> 
> They are all going to be blueys it looks like, 2 selfs, 3 banded and a mis-marked banded (not sure if that's the right term but her band is a bit splotch in places) girly (I think) who is my favourite. I keep meaning to get photos and forgetting to get batteries for my camera as my phone camera isn't as good. So I WILL get some up soon :lol2:


Yay for your baby Blues !!!
- baby meeces seem to grow so fast is unreal.


Yep is the one is showed you :2thumb:

(iccle miss runty mouse is still going fine too BTW...lol)

Funky just keeps on getting more funky hehe !!!
Well pleased -look see me funky moose...



















:flrt:


----------



## selina20

Hi all.

I got my 1st mice on sunday. Piccies can be found here:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/505384-any-ideas-colours-mice.html

I also have a syrian hamster called jester


----------



## Myth

selina20 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I got my 1st mice on sunday. Piccies can be found here:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/505384-any-ideas-colours-mice.html
> 
> I also have a syrian hamster called jester


 
Hellos *waves*
Just been look see - nice new meeces you have there !


----------



## tomwilson

Myth said:


> Yay for your baby Blues !!!
> - baby meeces seem to grow so fast is unreal.
> 
> 
> Yep is the one is showed you :2thumb:
> 
> (iccle miss runty mouse is still going fine too BTW...lol)
> 
> Funky just keeps on getting more funky hehe !!!
> Well pleased -look see me funky moose...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt:


he is indeed a funky mouse he looks great can we have some pics of lil miss runty though please she was sooooo cute


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> 4 Babies over here Tom! Mine were born about 7:30AM this morning.


 these little guys where waiting for me when i got back from work last night can't wait till they start exploring lol


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> 4 Babies over here Tom! Mine were born about 7:30AM this morning.


 these little guys where waiting for me when i got home last night but photo bucket took ages to get the pic up. can't wait for them to satart exploring though:flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Hey what do you guys keep your mousies in?? Pics :whistling2: or just share any cage pics!


----------



## Myth

tomwilson said:


> he is indeed a funky mouse he looks great can we have some pics of lil miss runty though please she was sooooo cute


 
Here you go, just nipped outside and took some...lol
Being as it's nice and light out and she's awake. 
Has grown + filled out some but she's still a super teeny thing.
Refuse to name her, was convinced she wouldn't make it this far.

- she's simply known as " widdy mouse"


----------



## tomwilson

Myth said:


> Here you go, just nipped outside and took some...lol
> Being as it's nice and light out and she's awake.
> Has grown + filled out some but she's still a super teeny thing.
> Refuse to name her, was convinced she wouldn't make it this far.
> 
> - she's simply known as " widdy mouse"
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


 awww she does look like she has grown fingers crossed for her, she is ubber cute lol


----------



## Cillah

Wow Myth that is a really pretty mouse 

I am in Manchester now and I should be picking up my mice at the end of the week. I picked two big cages up today and some accesories for them so I am more than ready. It is SO exciting.


----------



## Shell195

Myth, a vey funky mouse, and how cute is Widdy(see you did name her:whistling2:flrt:

Cillah, welcome to the UK:2thumb:
Are you getting meece off Jen? shes lovely:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Myth, a vey funky mouse, and how cute is Widdy(see you did name her:whistling2:flrt:
> 
> Cillah, welcome to the UK:2thumb:
> Are you getting meece off Jen? shes lovely:flrt:


Thank you very much 

My favourite thing about England so far is all of the different animals I've seen already. We're moving my partners hedgehog into our home tomorrow so I will take photos!

Yeah getting some off of Jen and another member here who lives close by


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> My favourite thing about England so far is all of the different animals I've seen already. We're moving my partners hedgehog into our home tomorrow so I will take photos!
> 
> Yeah getting some off of Jen and another member here who lives close by


 
See you have the makings of friends already:no1: Would love to see hoggy pics:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> See you have the makings of friends already:no1: Would love to see hoggy pics:flrt:


Yes ! Definitely going to keep in contact with both of them and I've met so many people here. It's going a lot better than I expected.

I fell in love with a chinchilla in the petshop today :flrt:.

If Dippy is ohkay with the move tomorrow, we'll take photos of him


----------



## Myth

Cillah said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> My favourite thing about England so far is all of the different animals I've seen already. We're moving my partners hedgehog into our home tomorrow so I will take photos!
> 
> Yeah getting some off of Jen and another member here who lives close by


 
Glad you finally made it over ! :2thumb:

You'd best not try and nick my fuzzy meeces while you're there...lol 
We still sorting our great mouse swap - hopefully be all sorted soon.
Am dying to get my mitts on my new fuzzy Ginger mouse + broken girl !

Look forward to seeing pics of your new additions


----------



## Cillah

Myth said:


> Glad you finally made it over ! :2thumb:
> 
> You'd best not try and nick my fuzzy meeces while you're there...lol
> We still sorting our great mouse swap - hopefully be all sorted soon.
> Am dying to get my mitts on my new fuzzy Ginger mouse + broken girl !
> 
> Look forward to seeing pics of your new additions


Ohh.. I wanted a fuzzy but the doe I wanted was miscounted or something so isn't there anymore. I will get one in the future!

Are you going to visit to get your fuzzy mice, Myth ?

I will take photos asap!


----------



## Myth

Cillah said:


> Ohh.. I wanted a fuzzy but the doe I wanted was miscounted or something so isn't there anymore. I will get one in the future!
> 
> Are you going to visit to get your fuzzy mice, Myth ?
> 
> I will take photos asap!


Back in talks with 'courier' hopefully sorted for next weekend 
- else yes I will be stamping feet and sorting out a bloomin road trip !!


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Wow Myth that is a really pretty mouse
> 
> I am in Manchester now and I should be picking up my mice at the end of the week. I picked two big cages up today and some accesories for them so I am more than ready. It is SO exciting.


 :welcome: cillah hope you're enjoying your self


----------



## catastrophyrat

Just took this -:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Myth said:


> Back in talks with 'courier' hopefully sorted for next weekend
> - else yes I will be stamping feet and sorting out a bloomin road trip !!


Was going to say if you were up I'd be interested in your Satins :whistling2:


----------



## Alex

Hey peeps : victory:

Havent really been round on here the last couple days.

Cillah - Welome to the UK: victory:

Myth- Your mousey is so cute:flrt:


----------



## Alex

catastrophyrat said:


> Just took this -:flrt:
> image


:flrt: so cute


----------



## Myth

Cillah said:


> Was going to say if you were up I'd be interested in your Satins :whistling2:


All being well mouse-swap is a go-go...
mine are being dropped off there (and my newbies collected) next Thursday... : victory:


----------



## Luxy

Gorgeous mice you have there Myth!


----------



## Myth

Luxy said:


> Gorgeous mice you have there Myth!


Thank yous ! :thumb:


----------



## Myth

catastrophyrat said:


> Just took this -:flrt:
> image


 
WOoooo, How did I miss that rat pic ? 
That's one gorgeous looking ratty !!! :2thumb:


----------



## Luxy

Thought I might pop this one in! This guy was one of my favourite little runties ever. He's running on the mouse wheel in the sky now though... Isn't he so cute & tiny?


----------



## tomwilson

Luxy said:


> Thought I might pop this one in! This guy was one of favourite little runties ever. He's running on the mouse wheel in the sky now though... Isn't he so cute & tiny?
> 
> image


 awwww i love runties they are sooo cute how old was he


----------



## Luxy

tomwilson said:


> awwww i love runties they are sooo cute how old was he


Between two & three weeks. I have pics of him next to a litter mate, which I can't find :sad:, but the size difference was incredible. If you hold up your own hand there and imagine he's on your thumb, you can see just how tiny he was!


----------



## tomwilson

Luxy said:


> Between two & three weeks. I have pics of him next to a litter mate, which I can't find :sad:, but the size difference was incredible. If you hold up your own hand there and imagine he's on your thumb, you can see just how tiny he was!


 is that how old he was in the pic or is that how old he was when he went to the wheel in the sky coz that would be very sad


----------



## Luxy

Oh, I just wanted to mention one of the reasons he was so adorable! From about one week he became obsessive about cleaning, he used to groom his siblings, his Mum & his auntie non stop, even when he was snoozing! He was the cutest thing! He would actually chase the others around the tank just to lick them! 
:flrt:


----------



## Luxy

tomwilson said:


> is that how old he was in the pic or is that how old he was when he went to the wheel in the sky coz that would be very sad


Oh that's how old he was in the pic! He lived to a ripe old mousie age here with me!


----------



## tomwilson

Luxy said:


> Oh that's how old he was in the pic! He lived to a ripe old mousie age here with me!


 cool he is very cute


----------



## tomwilson

i got another look in the nest doday and could actualy see some colour coming through on some of the darker ones could even see a banded one lol they don't half grow fast


----------



## Alex

Morning guys :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Morning guys :2thumb:


heya alex


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> heya alex


 Hey jme. Hows Joker


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Hey jme. Hows Joker


well hes home  aslong as i can keep weight on him for good too 
giving him physio, hes very weak on one side


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> well hes home  aslong as i can keep weight on him for good too
> giving him physio, hes very weak on one side


 Ah thats great news :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Ah thats great news :flrt:


yup... i just hope he can be a bit stronger on his pins


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> yup... i just hope he can be a bit stronger on his pins


 he will do: victory:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> he will do: victory:


hes just had a good eat so im hopeful he starts eating more and more


----------



## benm767

*hi alex*

hi i was wondering if u might know anyone who want to by a rodent cage with loads of extras suitable for large rabbits ect


----------



## Cillah

Hey guys 
I get my mice tomorrow and I am really excited! There will be lots of photos for you once they've settled in


----------



## NaomiR

cool what are you getting??


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Hey guys
> I get my mice tomorrow and I am really excited! There will be lots of photos for you once they've settled in


 how're you settling in anyway. and looking forward to pics of the mice


----------



## Alex

Evening all.

Havent posted here in a few days.

Yesterday i got a lovely little shorthaired black syrian male. Pics will be up soon once i have him settled a bit more :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

I don't have pictures yet because I've only been handling them in little bursts but I got two girls from Jen. A fuzzy girl and a nice chocolate looking girl. Then I got three boys and a girl from Gem. I got a black self, a black eyed white, a grey and tan boy and a cute little girl. I will take photos soon !


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I don't have pictures yet because I've only been handling them in little bursts but I got two girls from Jen. A fuzzy girl and a nice chocolate looking girl. Then I got three boys and a girl from Gem. I got a black self, a black eyed white, a grey and tan boy and a cute little girl. I will take photos soon !


 glad they are settling in ok


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> I don't have pictures yet because I've only been handling them in little bursts but I got two girls from Jen. A fuzzy girl and a nice chocolate looking girl. Then I got three boys and a girl from Gem. I got a black self, a black eyed white, a grey and tan boy and a cute little girl. I will take photos soon !


 Oooh deffo want to see pics when they are settled :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah your meece sound really cute:flrt:
Alex Im dying to see your black self hammy:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Cillah your meece sound really cute:flrt:
> Alex Im dying to see your black self hammy:flrt:


 yes pics lol

my babbies are getting bigger and they all have fur now i'm loving this every step of the way


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> yes pics lol
> 
> my babbies are getting bigger and they all have fur now i'm loving this every step of the way


any idea on colour? its hard to tell at first their hair is so sparse


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> any idea on colour? its hard to tell at first their hair is so sparse


 about half are black and half of them have bands and the all have white bellies, the othere half are still pink but they all have a fine white fur atm


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> about half are black and half of them have bands and the all have white bellies, the othere half are still pink but they all have a fine white fur atm


seems like your girl carries black then


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> seems like your girl carries black then


 looks like it can't wait till thay leave the nest and i can get a better look at them though i actually got to see them suckeling today was so sweet


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> looks like it can't wait till thay leave the nest and i can get a better look at them though i actually got to see them suckeling today was so sweet


their eyes should open in around a week, should be safe to handle them then if you rub your hands in the litter first, depends how mum is being with them


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Cillah your meece sound really cute:flrt:
> Alex Im dying to see your black self hammy:flrt:


 Im off tomorrow so pics will be up : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Im off tomorrow so pics will be up : victory:


 try and get a pic of the dormice set up to dude


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> try and get a pic of the dormice set up to dude


 If i can get a doormouse out without any escapes then you can see a pic of one :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> If i can get a doormouse out without any escapes then you can see a pic of one :2thumb:


 got henrys new cage today its awsome


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> got henrys new cage today its awsome


 Aww cool where was that from?


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Aww cool where was that from?


 [email protected] think its a special offer gonna go back on friday and see if they have any left


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> [email protected] think its a special offer gonna go back on friday and see if they have any left


 Awesome. You going to get another then?


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Awesome. You going to get another then?


 yeah theres quite alot of floor space so ideal for the babies when they have to leave mummy


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> yeah theres quite alot of floor space so ideal for the babies when they have to leave mummy


 Yep. Whats the design of the cage. I will have to have a look if Kempston's Pets At Home sell them.


----------



## ami_j

have a look on the website?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> have a look on the website?


 Meh, i dont know what im looking for. So i asked him : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

i'll put some pics up it cost 25 pounds


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> their eyes should open in around a week, should be safe to handle them then if you rub your hands in the litter first, depends how mum is being with them


 the mum of mine is very protective. Im gonna wait.


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i'll put some pics up it cost 25 pounds


 Okie dokey : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> the mum of mine is very protective. Im gonna wait.


 sallys not that protective but i think i'll wait a littlle longer tbh been sprinkling some food in the nest for them for the last 3 days


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> sallys not that protective but i think i'll wait a littlle longer tbh been sprinkling some food in the nest for them for the last 3 days


they will be fine once their eyes are open


----------



## tomwilson

babbys from day 3 meant post them on the night but photo bucket wouldn't work


----------



## ami_j

awww...they always look so weird when they are that small :lol2:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> babbys from day 3 meant post them on the night but photo bucket wouldn't work
> image
> image
> image
> 
> image


 Aww cute :flrt:

And that cage looks awesome  Im gonna have a look out at [email protected]


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Aww cute :flrt:
> 
> And that cage looks awesome  Im gonna have a look out at [email protected]


got a pic of the box for you too just so you know what your looking for


----------



## ami_j

they dont have them on the site,hopefully they arent a regional thing


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> got a pic of the box for you too just so you know what your looking for
> image


 Thanks tom imma have a look tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

*babys day 9*


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> they dont have them on the site,hopefully they arent a regional thing


 well the sighn above them said when they're gone they're gone, but the woman at the desk said that they where their new line so i'm wondering wether its a trial run to see how they go tbh


----------



## ami_j

they look cream and cin to me tom...daddy may well actually be mink lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> they look cream and cin to me tom...daddy may well actually be mink lol


 yeah they look more brown than black now thats the best view i've had in a while only time will tell


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> yeah they look more brown than black now thats the best view i've had in a while only time will tell


one looks orangey on its head...could also be gold tbh ,could be that they both carry cream,but as we were erring on dads colour and creams popped up id say hes possibly mink...but stranger things have happened :lol2: cinnys do take a while to get bright ,its the underfur through first so lets see what they look like in a week or so: victory:


----------



## Stacey010884

Awww! Beautiful wee babies! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

POST FOR TOM


Just remembered if dad is mink there should be some umbrous, but umbrous is a gene i cant remember fully how it works so he still could be...however it could be that he is rust , that they just both carry cream (though if they both carried cream the expected ratio would be 1 in 4 cream. though genes never stick to the rules lol) anyway waiting on what the orangey ones are will tell alot could be they are just gold. are any still looking chocolatly brown? cos that would hint at sable and would more confirm mink...anyway im waffling, but im defo interested in seeing more pics


----------



## tomwilson

babys on day 11 the dark ones are starting to show some agouti markings think they are starting to come up as golden i think any way heres the pictures


----------



## ami_j

yup defo gold, amazing how much they change in a day...
not sure if its my imagination but a couple of them look like they have a dark sheen over them  could be the umbrous gene but as of now mum and dad defo carry cream and id be faily certain dad is a cream based colour do to the ratio


----------



## tomwilson

and the biggest news of all the first little explorer


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> yup defo gold, amazing how much they change in a day...
> not sure if its my imagination but a couple of them look like they have a dark sheen over them  could be the umbrous gene but as of now mum and dad defo carry cream and id be faily certain dad is a cream based colour do to the ratio


 i reckon you where bang on with mink tbh


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> and the biggest news of all the first little explorer
> image


what a cutie 


tomwilson said:


> i reckon you where bang on with mink tbh


its a fairly variable colour lol few different shades. my fav colour tho 
i know umbrous can be UU or Uu so at a guess he is Uu and theres a couple of umbrous babys... or it might be that he produced all u genes instead of any U...early days though one looks brownish...shame you dont seem to have a sable , thats another lovely colour

ETA.umbrous is a funny gene..my last litter was an umbrous gold carring cream longhair crossed with a mink longhair and they both had the umbrous gene but there was about 3 gold and a cream out of the litter, the rest of the 11 were umbrous gold and sable


----------



## Shell195

How cute is that baby:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> How cute is that baby:flrt:


 very lol, theres more on the last page from today:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> very lol, theres more on the last page from today:whistling2:


 
Awww bless them all cuddled up:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Cillah

That baby is so cute!

My mice won't sit still long enough to take photos.. It's really a two person job. I pick up my Satin boy of Myths from Jen on Monday. Then that's it for me. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for bedding or anything that will help with my males stink. I've had males before in Australia. Multiple but they didn't smell anywhere near as bad as my three. I have to clean out their cage constantly. Which is fine! But I just want to know if you know anything that helps at all.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> That baby is so cute!
> 
> My mice won't sit still long enough to take photos.. It's really a two person job. I pick up my Satin boy of Myths from Jen on Monday. Then that's it for me.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for bedding or anything that will help with my males stink. I've had males before in Australia. Multiple but they didn't smell anywhere near as bad as my three. I have to clean out their cage constantly. Which is fine! But I just want to know if you know anything that helps at all.


the more you clean them out, the more they will scent, so clean them out max about 2 times a week... males are pretty pongy, i used paper based cat litter with bicarb mixed in for mine and it kept them smelling a bit sweeter. putting vanilla extract in their water helps too so i have heard but ive never tried it so not sure on amounts etc


----------



## Shell195

I have Duprasi babies, 3 days old today:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I have Duprasi babies, 3 days old today:flrt:


dont happen to want to sell me some do you?
been after one for AGES







on a side note...

I do now know for definate that mr ginger mouse, has been having an affair, with TWO yes TWO! mice....Mrs ginger mouse is not pleased...


----------



## freekygeeky

Mr Ginger Mouse has defiantly been playing around!
A few weeks back about 6 mice escaped in my shed, some i caught some i didn't. One for definite is in the insulation. 

The ones who escaped where only little so made there way in to other tanks, then out again (they went in for food, and out again for a run around)..

Two got pregnant in that time...quite young, didn't know who the dad was at all..
well ive just found out, LOOK at these babies.

The week they escaped i got a new mouse, a big show Ginger mouse, with ruby eyes..................

A long haired blue mouse produced these, unfortunately one is a peanut and was PTS. The black one has very interesting ears, ginger inside by the looks of it? any ideas? They are MASSIVE babies

















The other litter was produced from a chocolate mouse.....









This was another litter i found









This is possibly the biggest and most random litters ive had, produced by 2 females..the cage is far to small, ive just brought two cages to move them in once old enough...in the litter ive got a few colours length of hairs etc that ive never had before, even though these have been breeding for a year or so now..








Ive never had this colour (on the left) before, and ive NEVER had a long haired agouti, she is SO scruffy








Ive never had this colour either, im guessing blue?








This one how ever is my fav, VERY long haired

















please excuse my nail varnish!


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> the more you clean them out, the more they will scent, so clean them out max about 2 times a week... males are pretty pongy, i used paper based cat litter with bicarb mixed in for mine and it kept them smelling a bit sweeter. putting vanilla extract in their water helps too so i have heard but ive never tried it so not sure on amounts etc


I know.. But when they smell I am so tempted to clean them out.

I actually bought some vanilla extract today because I heard it helps in introductions. I would feel weird about putting it in their water though. Unless anyone else here has done it before? 

I think I might just get one of those really small slow releasing scent things and put it in a different room but so it smells a bit nicer. My boys pong :whistling2:


----------



## Stacey010884

Stunning litters! Love the hairless blue and the black with ginger in the ears, so pretty!


----------



## freekygeeky

Stacey010884 said:


> Stunning litters! Love the hairless blue and the black with ginger in the ears, so pretty!


thankyou!!!


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I actually bought some vanilla extract today because I heard it helps in introductions. I would feel weird about putting it in their water though. Unless anyone else here has done it before?
> 
> I think I might just get one of those really small slow releasing scent things and put it in a different room but so it smells a bit nicer. My boys pong :whistling2:


I don't know about mice, but I put a couple of drops in my ratty boys' water when they were younger (and bi-carb in their litter trays). Couldn't say for certain whether it made a difference, but for about the last 6 months (they were a year old in December), they've barely smelled at all.


----------



## Shell195

Gina what beautiful meece you have:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina what beautiful meece you have:flrt:


thankyou!


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> dont happen to want to sell me some do you?
> been after one for AGES
> 
> 
> 
> I need to see if shes going to rear them yet as they appear to be very stressy mums


----------



## Basilbrush

Hi Guys,

How's you all doing??

Been away on my course last weekend and came back with a real thorough dose of food poisoning. Finally back to normal at the end of the week, lol!!!!!

Anyway, got caught up with the thread and loving all your piccies.

Gina - your photos of your mice are just gorgeous, absolutely beautiful little ones.:flrt:

Cilla - how are you settling in here, bet you're glad to be over and unpacked etc?? And you've already got some little meeces too.

Jaime - how is your poorly rat coming along??

Alex/Tom - see you have baby hammies, they're looking good Tom.:2thumb: Can't wait for photos Alex when yours are old enough.: victory:

Myth - loving your meeces too, gorgeous little ones.

My friend and I are getting a courier up tonight delivering some hamsters for us.:flrt: I'm getting one from Shell and I've found my black tortie & whites. My friends are getting a few each aswell. Lots of happy hammie owners tonight in Scotland.:lol2::flrt: Photos coming once settled in.

Jules


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> I don't know about mice, but I put a couple of drops in my ratty boys' water when they were younger (and bi-carb in their litter trays). Couldn't say for certain whether it made a difference, but for about the last 6 months (they were a year old in December), they've barely smelled at all.


I guess it's worth a shot. It won't harm them so I might try it later 

Yeah Basilbrush. I've been here for about two weeks now and I've settled in great. All unpacked and everything we need we have for the house. My partners family have more or less adopted me. His mum is knitting me a cardigan to keep me warm as we speak 

And yes I have little mice. Three boys and three girls. But I am picking up my last addition. A white satin boy, tomorrow


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> freekygeeky said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont happen to want to sell me some do you?
> been after one for AGES
> 
> 
> 
> I need to see if shes going to rear them yet as they appear to be very stressy mums
> 
> 
> 
> a ha! ok
> 
> 
> 
> Basilbrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gina - your photos of your mice are just gorgeous, absolutely beautiful little ones.:flrt:
> 
> s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou
Click to expand...


----------



## tomwilson

picture time heres mummy








and now some babbies on day 13


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> picture time heres mummy
> image
> and now some babbies on day 13
> image
> image
> image


awwwww 
baby hammys are silly they fall about everywhere


----------



## tomwilson

and heres some more


----------



## Alex

Aww Tom. They are so cute :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Aww Tom. They are so cute :flrt:


 theres 7 wandering around don't know if the other two are hiding in the nest or wether something happend to them though


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> theres 7 wandering around don't know if the other two are hiding in the nest or wether something happend to them though


prob asleep, they sleep alot lol


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> Aww Tom. They are so cute :flrt:


Tom,
Ahhhhhh - They all look gorgeous, as is Mum.:flrt:

Jules


----------



## Myth

New meeces arrived last night ! 

BIG thanks to ' Ferret1959 ' for the transport help :notworthy:

I loves them !!!!

New little lady










New laddo




















Well worth the wait !!!! :flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884

Awwww! Look at all the hammies! Look at the mice! Awww! *melts* Cuties! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I love baby hamsters at this stage, they come out still blind and try to act like big hamsters:flrt:
Those mice are gorgeous:flrt:

Hopefully I will get to put up photos of baby Duprasi in the very near future. They are 5 days old today and I can hear them squeaking when mum leaves the nest:no1:


----------



## Stacey010884

You're extremely lucky! I've been looking for baby dups for a little while with no luck! Either matings haven't resulted in litters or the few that have been born haven't made it. I wish you the very best of luck with your little ones! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Stacey010884 said:


> You're extremely lucky! I've been looking for baby dups for a little while with no luck! Either matings haven't resulted in litters or the few that have been born haven't made it. I wish you the very best of luck with your little ones! :2thumb:


 

I know, they appear to be very bad mothers or not confident enough to breed. If these make it I will be announcing it to the world:2thumb:,


----------



## Stacey010884

haha. Good for you!

They seemed to be breeding better in previous years so I'm thinking what pouchie said about seasons might be true, maybe the odd weather is causing a decline in the breeding rate? Who knows!

Good luck with your dups, fingers crossed they make it through and we get to see pics of the ickle ones! :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Myth those mice are so cute  and I have your boy now and he is the sweetest boy I've ever had. His coat is a lot longer than my mice, too 

I am so bad at actually taking photos of them though. I try and it never turns out. I think I will take some today with the help of my boyfriend. That will probably make a difference. Then you can see my mice


----------



## Stacey010884

It's really difficult to get pics of any animals but rodents especially. It's like they sit and wait for the camera to focus and then they move.


----------



## Shell195

Im rubbish at taking photos as due to the delay on the camera they have moved before it takes it:lol2:


----------



## Myth

Cillah said:


> Myth those mice are so cute  and I have your boy now and he is the sweetest boy I've ever had. His coat is a lot longer than my mice, too
> 
> I am so bad at actually taking photos of them though. I try and it never turns out. I think I will take some today with the help of my boyfriend. That will probably make a difference. Then you can see my mice


Aww thank yous, I think they're gorgeous - well worth the wait.
Glad you likes your new boy, he's a lovely pretty chap.
But don't have the room for anymore handsome smelly creatures !!

:lol2:

Look forward to some pics of your bunch *nods*


----------



## Alex

Afternoon peeps. Babies on the move now over here :flrt: They are so cute.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Afternoon peeps. Babies on the move now over here :flrt: They are so cute.


picssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell195 said:


> Hopefully I will get to put up photos of baby Duprasi in the very near future. They are 5 days old today and I can hear them squeaking when mum leaves the nest:no1:


 sorry to hear about the ducks hope you can get some treatment for them .

how do the baby Duprasi sound today ?
wonder how many there are ? someone told me they can have up to 9 -I thought it was about 4 normally ??
Also they take longer to be ready to leave home than ratties ?-someone told me up to 10 weeks ?


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> sorry to hear about the ducks hope you can get some treatment for them .
> 
> how do the baby Duprasi sound today ?
> wonder how many there are ? someone told me they can have up to 9 -I thought it was about 4 normally ??
> Also they take longer to be ready to leave home than ratties ?-someone told me up to 10 weeks ?


 
Ive not heard them today but they only squeak when mum is out of the nest. I would say 5 is an average litter, they do sexually mature at 4 weeks so I dont see why they would have to be 10 weeks before rehoming. I would keep them until 8 weeks anyway, thats if I can even bear to part with them


----------



## Cillah

Got a cage from my partners brother that he only used for a week or so for my does. It is a large cage and then has this big plastic thing up the back that has a wheel and the likes. I really, really like it and it gives me an extra cage to use 

Now to sort out some squeaky plastic wheels..


----------



## Stacey010884

Keep them Shell, keep 'em all! :2thumb:

Silent spinners are great but so overpriced!


----------



## Luxy

Stacey010884 said:


> Silent spinners are great but so overpriced!


*sigh* True dat, true dat...

Especially when you're trying to sort out "environmental enrichment" for_ every_ little bundle of joy you own! 

I don't suppose there's a way to buy wheels like that in bulk, is there?
Someone with a wholesaler's licence should buy a large stock of them and sell them at cost price to their _friends_ on RFUK! :razz:


----------



## Cillah

Yes! I have one cage with two wheels that are silent.. But the other two are squeaky. I am glad they are enjoying themselves but it's not fun to hear when I am upstairs in bed.. Haha.

But I can hear the hedgehogs wheel knock against his tank too.. I guess you get used to the sound


----------



## Cillah

I got a hamster cage off of a family friend because he thought I could use it for my mice. I've put them in supervised because it's really large and full of wheels and tubes and they love it. But not on their own because I wouldn't trust them to not be able to get out.

Soo.. I have a spare hamster cage and I've always wanted a hamster. My friend who is coming up North later this month wants to get me one. So who knows. :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

cleaning out mice today so i will take pics!!!


----------



## Myth

freekygeeky said:


> cleaning out mice today so i will take pics!!!


 
Yay more funky meece pics !!! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

babys day 18, very skitty lol


----------



## Stacey010884

Awwww! Ickle babies!

That said, my man is an adult but has the prettiest face, I just never capture him on camera at the right moment to demonstrate his true cuteness! <3


----------



## Cillah

Oh gosh those babies are so very cute 

First babies I've ever seen.


----------



## tomwilson

i am having a realy F*ing hard time sexing these babies


----------



## Stacey010884

haha. Too tiny and squirmy? Cute little rebels!


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i am having a realy F*ing hard time sexing these babies


its eassyyyyyy,the boys will have little bumps by now


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> its eassyyyyyy,the boys will have little bumps by now


 some don't but don't look like girls so far two deffo girlies one i'm keeping lol, and i keep resexing the boy bunch every night


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> some don't but don't look like girls so far two deffo girlies one i'm keeping lol, and i keep resexing the boy bunch every night


Sexing Hamsters - Male or Female Hamster

this might help a bit, pity im not closer, i could of come had a look , i can sex a syrian from about a week old lol


----------



## Cillah

I am sure you will get there with the sexing . Can never be too careful checking the sexes anyway 

My three male mice that live together have decided that having two of them running on the wheel and one on top of the wheel running fast to stay on top is a really fun idea. It's cute to watch.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I am sure you will get there with the sexing . Can never be too careful checking the sexes anyway
> 
> My three male mice that live together have decided that having two of them running on the wheel and one on top of the wheel running fast to stay on top is a really fun idea. It's cute to watch.


 sounds like a fun balancing act lol


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> some don't but don't look like girls so far two deffo girlies one i'm keeping lol, and i keep resexing the boy bunch every night


 Just keep checking. You will see the bumps. Try comparing one that you know is a girl, to the ones you dont know. If they look the same its a girl, they dont they are boys.


----------



## Cillah

Finally got around to taking photos of my mice today. It's so much harder than I thought it would be. Even with two people. The mice love to sit still unless there is a camera seemingly. I think I got some ohkay photos though. Either way. I am glad that has been done 

How is everyone else going today ?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Finally got around to taking photos of my mice today. It's so much harder than I thought it would be. Even with two people. The mice love to sit still unless there is a camera seemingly. I think I got some ohkay photos though. Either way. I am glad that has been done
> 
> How is everyone else going today ?


 ok just got in from work andwe're getting take-away tonight not sure what yet though


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> ok just got in from work andwe're getting take-away tonight not sure what yet though



I've had so much take-away since I've been here, it's unbelievable.
It's always been on nights my boyfriend was meant to cook.
What a coincidence :whistling2:

I hope you get something nice


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I've had so much take-away since I've been here, it's unbelievable.
> It's always been on nights my boyfriend was meant to cook.
> What a coincidence :whistling2:
> 
> I hope you get something nice


i got a curry in the end

ok still gonna be checking but i am 99% certian that i have 2 girlies and 5 boybies from the litter i'm keeping two and finding homes for the other 5, need to get back to people who wanted 2 of them hopefully only 3 to rehome

edit - he'd better pay for it then


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i got a curry in the end
> 
> ok still gonna be checking but i am 99% certian that i have 2 girlies and 5 boybies from the litter i'm keeping two and finding homes for the other 5, need to get back to people who wanted 2 of them hopefully only 3 to rehome
> 
> edit - he'd better pay for it then


He does pay for it so it's fine! 

Ohh. That's so cute. Be sure to post pictures of the babies . If you were closer I would so want one :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> He does pay for it so it's fine!
> 
> Ohh. That's so cute. Be sure to post pictures of the babies . If you were closer I would so want one :whistling2:


manchesters pretty close to liverpool :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> manchesters pretty close to liverpool :whistling2:


Not when it comes to my partner and getting more pets =[


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Not when it comes to my partner and getting more pets =[


 i could always take a day trip :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I am so tempted. I'm a sucker for pets though. Especially rodents so I decided if I ever was to get a hamster, I'd get a long-haired but you're swaying me. Big time =o


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I am so tempted. I'm a sucker for pets though. Especially rodents so I decided if I ever was to get a hamster, I'd get a long-haired but you're swaying me. Big time =o


go for it


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Not that anyones putting pressure on Cillah:whistling2:

Im still waiting for my Duprasi to show me her babies:bash:


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Not that anyones putting pressure on Cillah:whistling2:
> 
> Im still waiting for my Duprasi to show me her babies:bash:


They must be getting big! Do you know how many there are yet?
Or is it going to be a lovely surprise when they finally begin to emerge?


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> They must be getting big! Do you know how many there are yet?
> Or is it going to be a lovely surprise when they finally begin to emerge?


 
I have no idea how many as they are deep inside a huge nest, I can hear them but havent even had a glimpse and they are now 17 days old. It appears to be normal for them to appear about now but mum drags them back into the nest when they venture out. I am desperate to see them


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> I have no idea how many as they are deep inside a huge nest, I can hear them but havent even had a glimpse and they are now 17 days old. It appears to be normal for them to appear about now but mum drags them back into the nest when they venture out. I am desperate to see them


Wow 17 days? Most rodent babies are the streaking around the cage unattended after the first week! 
It's funny, it seems like duprasis are either amazing mothers or very "irresponsible".
You're lucky to have such a hardworking mama!


----------



## Cillah

Oh you guys tempt me so much. There are so many animals I want because of RFUK alone. I do have a spare hamster cage upstairs doing nothing though. My partners brother is bringing his hamster over this weekend for us to look after as he's going away. So if all goes well. I will convince my partner .

He's just a little wary because we've settled in and are all set up but he still uses the "we need to get set up first" as an excuse. But! I think he is planning on surprising me with the albino hedgehog girl I was after for my birthday next month and I'm in the process or buying a rat cage (Which is proving harder than I expected) So one little hamster might be too much for him. We'll see 

Oh and duprasi are so cute! Please get photos when they eventually pop their heads out. They always look so laid back and sweet.


----------



## NaomiR

Shell I really think it's about time you had a look they've kept you waiting long enough, not to mention the rest of us goodness I'm going insane waiting to see them :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

NaomiR said:


> Shell I really think it's about time you had a look they've kept you waiting long enough, not to mention the rest of us goodness I'm going insane waiting to see them :gasp:


 hehe they're waiting for the curtians and smoke machines and mathew kerlly to introduce them


----------



## Luxy

tomwilson said:


> hehe they're waiting for the curtians and smoke machines and mathew kerlly to introduce them


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## NaomiR

ah well I'd not even _thought_ of that one, silly me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Myth

NaomiR - I hope they put in an appearance soon 
- but glad I haven't missed the first baby pics !!!


Been at Otley show Fri / Sat and got back at 3am Sunday morning.
Due to breaking down on M1 on our way home ( SO NOT FUN !!! )

Was worth the hellish time getting home though. 
Nice outdoor show with lots to look at 
- very hot though and got rather burnt.
Despite much spraying of sun cream !

Only took 3 Hams to show and all 3 placed !!!! :2thumb:

My 2 young girls did well Pandora (Black DS) came reserve SH patterned m/f. 
Temptation (D.Grey Tort.DS.) 3rd LH Patterned m/f - first show too.
Good results as both are still youngsters with more growing to do.










I am SO proud of Demon my White lad, who came 1st in A.O.C male got me 2nd Intermediate...
AND got a Certificate of Merit ! 

Still smiling, and super happy.
All the more chuffed as he is one of my babes - bred by me.


:no1: My boy is now 'officially' gorgeous !! hehe !! 




















The meeces are doing well too, latest litter has some lovely chunky babs 
hopefully 5 x females - mostly fuzzys too...
pics of them from yesterday here... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...st-babby-meeces-fao-amalthea.html#post6316882
:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Myth said:


> NaomiR - I hope they put in an appearance soon
> - but glad I haven't missed the first baby pics !!!
> 
> 
> Been at Otley show Fri / Sat and got back at 3am Sunday morning.
> Due to breaking down on M1 on our way home ( SO NOT FUN !!! )
> 
> Was worth the hellish time getting home though.
> Nice outdoor show with lots to look at
> - very hot though and got rather burnt.
> Despite much spraying of sun cream !
> 
> Only took 3 Hams to show and all 3 placed !!!! :2thumb:
> 
> My 2 young girls did well Pandora (Black DS) came reserve SH patterned m/f.
> Temptation (D.Grey Tort.DS.) 3rd LH Patterned m/f - first show too.
> Good results as both are still youngsters with more growing to do.
> 
> image
> 
> I am SO proud of Demon my White lad, who came 1st in A.O.C male got me 2nd Intermediate...
> AND got a Certificate of Merit !
> 
> Still smiling, and super happy.
> All the more chuffed as he is one of my babes - bred by me.
> 
> 
> :no1: My boy is now 'officially' gorgeous !! hehe !!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> The meeces are doing well too, latest litter has some lovely chunky babs
> hopefully 5 x females - mostly fuzzys too...
> pics of them from yesterday here... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...st-babby-meeces-fao-amalthea.html#post6316882
> :flrt:


well done you must be ery proud

i'd like to go to a hamster show but i don't drive and i don't think there are many near liverpool


----------



## Cillah

My partner and I are going to be tossing up between a hamster or a duprasi. What do you guys think ?


----------



## catastrophyrat

Sky making himself at home in Angel's cat bed


----------



## Shell195

*Kissa my Duprasi has 5 babies, Im well chuffed*:no1:


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> *Kissa my Duprasi has 5 babies, Im well chuffed*:no1:



Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Congratulations Shell!


----------



## diverfi

They say you learn something new every day; I had to look up what a duprasi was. Cute! 
Fi


----------



## Luxy

Have they been out of the nest Shell? Are they up & about?


----------



## tomwilson

Luxy said:


> Have they been out of the nest Shell? Are they up & about?


 yes do tell


----------



## Shell195

I was beginning to think I was imagining them as they are 19 days old and still no show. I took mum out and rubbed my hands in the bedding and routed round. I found her nest in a tube blocked at both ends by hay. When I took the end out 5 babies came rushing out so I then had to try and keep them in while I blocked it back up, not easy:lol2: Im very surprised as their eyes arent properly open yet. When I replaced everything and put Kissa back in she wasnt stressed at all and started eating her mealworms. She then went off to see her babies and I heard them calling to her, she tucked them back in and came out to feed again
They are soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> I was beginning to think I was imagining them as they are 19 days old and still no show. I took mum out and rubbed my hands in the bedding and routed round. I found her nest in a tube blocked at both ends by hay. When I took the end out 5 babies came rushing out so I then had to try and keep them in while I blocked it back up, not easy:lol2: Im very surprised as their eyes arent properly open yet. When I replaced everything and put Kissa back in she wasnt stressed at all and started eating her mealworms. She then went off to see her babies and I heard them calling to her, she tucked them back in and came out to feed again
> They are soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


Aw! I can't wait to see pics! :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Luxy said:


> Aw! I can't wait to see pics! :flrt:


me too, doesn't she sound like a great mum


----------



## catastrophyrat

: victory: well worth the wait :lol2:
bet they are little cuties -well done mummy (both of you :lol2: )


----------



## Luxy

catastrophyrat said:


> Sky making himself at home in Angel's cat bed
> 
> image
> image



catastrophyrat, that's one cute rattie!


----------



## catastrophyrat

Luxy said:


> catastrophyrat, that's one cute rattie!


yes he is such a gentle cuddly old thing -he's about 22 months old -was a rescue been kept alone but loved but circumstances meant couldn't be kept so he ended up in rescue.
got him castrated and now he loves the others company but also enjoys pottering around the rooms.


----------



## southpython

I lost about 20 rats and mice today  poor sods 

Damn heat, ventilation just couldnt cope. :bash:​


----------



## Luxy

catastrophyrat said:


> yes he is such a gentle cuddly old thing -he's about 22 months old -was a rescue been kept alone but loved but circumstances meant couldn't be kept so he ended up in rescue.
> got him castrated and now he loves the others company but also enjoys pottering around the rooms.


It's lovely to see the freedom he has! He looks so at home, he's lovely!
Do you mean he's living with other rats now too?


----------



## Alex

southpython said:


> I lost about 20 rats and mice today  poor sods ​
> 
> 
> Damn heat, ventilation just couldnt cope. :bash:​


 
Such a shame mate 

In my rodentry i have an extractor fan. Its been on intake for about 3 days constant now. Thats keeping the heat down.


----------



## southpython

Alex said:


> Such a shame mate
> 
> In my rodentry i have an extractor fan. Its been on intake for about 3 days constant now. Thats keeping the heat down.


I do breed for snake food although they shouldnt die like that, i am getting the shed sorted tomorrow :2thumb:

ssssoooooooooo hot recently!


----------



## Alex

southpython said:


> I do breed for snake food although they shouldnt die like that, i am getting the shed sorted tomorrow :2thumb:
> 
> ssssoooooooooo hot recently!


Yeah, i know you do. And i know what you mean, like they were wasted dying like that.

Deffo easier in a shed, just need to watch your temps


----------



## catastrophyrat

Luxy said:


> It's lovely to see the freedom he has! He looks so at home, he's lovely!
> Do you mean he's living with other rats now too?


He free ranges with the others now daily and very shortly will be living with my other 2 lads and a girlie.



the moving blanket is one of the lads playing at being a mole !


----------



## feorag

Lovely video Valerie - and lovely rats!

That cheese with the holes in it reminded me of the kitten play houses Barry used to make that we sold on the stall to raise money for the Somali Cat Club!


----------



## Stacey010884

Five babies?! No wonder Kissa has been munching all of her mealies!

And awwwww.. I love elderly rats! They're like little old men! He's adorable! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> He free ranges with the others now daily and very shortly will be living with my other 2 lads and a girlie.
> 
> [URL="http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff196/catastrophyrat/th_DSCF2113.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> the moving blanket is one of the lads playing at being a mole !


 
Bless him hes so squidgy:flrt:


----------



## Luxy

catastrophyrat said:


> He free ranges with the others now daily and very shortly will be living with my other 2 lads and a girlie.
> 
> http://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff196/catastrophyrat/?action=view&current=DSCF2113.flvimage
> 
> the moving blanket is one of the lads playing at being a mole !


Aw look at him! I love the way he ambles about, he looks like a right old gentleman! :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

well i've had a bit of an issue with the heat, and the cold at night with all the miceys...

I cleaned them out last night to fine alot of the litters had gone, i'm guessing the mummies thought it was too hot and decided to kill them...  Ive had a few been eaten before but whole litters is new to me...

Anyway, i found a litter in a tank of satins, they have never ever produced babies before, and its been a long time now..
I'm ever so pleased with them, one of them is ginger and white female, and is BEAUTIFUL!!! defiantly a keeper!  (not a satin mind you)


----------



## tomwilson

freekygeeky said:


> well i've had a bit of an issue with the heat, and the cold at night with all the miceys...
> 
> I cleaned them out last night to fine alot of the litters had gone, i'm guessing the mummies thought it was too hot and decided to kill them...  Ive had a few been eaten before but whole litters is new to me...
> 
> Anyway, i found a litter in a tank of satins, they have never ever produced babies before, and its been a long time now..
> I'm ever so pleased with them, one of them is ginger and white female, and is BEAUTIFUL!!! defiantly a keeper!  (not a satin mind you)


 bitter sweet eh, gonrats on the satins hun, atleast the weathers cooling down now eh


----------



## freekygeeky

tomwilson said:


> bitter sweet eh, gonrats on the satins hun, atleast the weathers cooling down now eh


finally.... Although it is cold, its still a bit to hot in the shed... all mice are on the floor not shelving now, door wide open, fresh cold water, and frozen carrots in place.


----------



## tomwilson

freekygeeky said:


> finally.... Although it is cold, its still a bit to hot in the shed... all mice are on the floor not shelving now, door wide open, fresh cold water, and frozen carrots in place.


 wish i could have a shed lol although the stories of the last few days have given me food for thought interms of cooling systems.

i have a nice story though i went into pets at home the other day and the hamsters had toppled thier water bottle and i told the guy and he thanked me and unlocked the cage and put it up right there and then. i had a happy feelimg for the day then because they wheren't arsey thick some other shops in our area


----------



## Shell195

I went into Pets at Home(Liverpool) and looked at their adoption centrethey had a sign on a hammy cage saying "My name is Starlight and I have been here since March , I was born with 3 legs and nobody wants me" I thought Aww I could have this hammy until I noticed something. I asked the girl about him and she said yes hes lost a leg. My reply was "So he was born with 5 legs then" The hammy on display had 4 legs:lol2: The girl looked very embarrassed and I didnt take the hammy home.


----------



## Shell195

Look here







 Female Syrian Bliss Im furious:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I went into Pets at Home(Liverpool) and looked at their adoption centrethey had a sign on a hammy cage saying "My name is Starlight and I have been here since March , I was born with 3 legs and nobody wants me" I thought Aww I could have this hammy until I noticed something. I asked the girl about him and she said yes hes lost a leg. My reply was "So he was born with 5 legs then" The hammy on display had 4 legs:lol2: The girl looked very embarrassed and I didnt take the hammy home.


 (bit miss leading isn't it)was that the one near aintree i go to the one in speke


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I went into Pets at Home(Liverpool) and looked at their adoption centrethey had a sign on a hammy cage saying "My name is Starlight and I have been here since March , I was born with 3 legs and nobody wants me" I thought Aww I could have this hammy until I noticed something. I asked the girl about him and she said yes hes lost a leg. My reply was "So he was born with 5 legs then" The hammy on display had 4 legs:lol2: The girl looked very embarrassed and I didnt take the hammy home.


oh dear :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Look here image http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/521575-female-syrian-bliss-new-post.htmlimage Female Syrian Bliss Im furious:bash:


That's horrible. I would be so upset if I gave the hamster him. Well I still am for the hamster !

I hope you manage to get her back and find a decent home for her or he seperates them before there is any real damage =/

It was mouse cleaning cage today. It sure ends up taking a while and mice end up everywhere. In a spare tub, running ball and on people while the cleaning process is underway. But I love how excited they are when they get back into their new cages .

My partner and I have decided on a hamster in the future as we have a hamster cage and would prefer to start off with one. Plus they are very cute


----------



## Myth

Shell195 said:


> Look here image [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/images/buttons/firstnew.gif"]image[/URL] Female Syrian Bliss Im furious:bash:


Just read. 

Words fail me !! 


:2wallbang:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> That's horrible. I would be so upset if I gave the hamster him. Well I still am for the hamster !
> 
> I hope you manage to get her back and find a decent home for her or he seperates them before there is any real damage =/
> 
> It was mouse cleaning cage today. It sure ends up taking a while and mice end up everywhere. In a spare tub, running ball and on people while the cleaning process is underway. But I love how excited they are when they get back into their new cages .
> 
> My partner and I have decided on a hamster in the future as we have a hamster cage and would prefer to start off with one. Plus they are very cute


 i woder who has any hamsters avialable:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i woder who has any hamsters avialable:whistling2:


i wonder indeed :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i wonder indeed :whistling2:


 i'd like cillah to have one coz we cold have updates :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'd like cillah to have one coz we cold have updates :2thumb:


It's my birthday next month :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> It's my birthday next month :whistling2:


 pm me about it if intrested in organising i don't drive but could meet you guys half way by train or summit if liverpools to far


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> pm me about it if intrested in organising i don't drive but could meet you guys half way by train or summit if liverpools to far


I am not sure. But I am PMing you now :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I am not sure. But I am PMing you now :2thumb:


 boys tend to be a little more laid back than girls so for first time a boy might be ever so slightly easier but both are easy to care for and both can be very tame


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> boys tend to be a little more laid back than girls so for first time a boy might be ever so slightly easier but both are easy to care for and both can be very tame


Do boys smell more than girls? I've never owned hamsters before so I don't know this. I feel a bit silly because to most of you guys a hamster must seem like such a common pet. But not for me 

I need ideas to sway my partner guys. He has told me he doesn't mind if I bring small animals home at any time. As long as they aren't like cats and dogs. But now he wants us to set ourselves up more. However.. I do have an empty hamster cage at the moment :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Do boys smell more than girls? I've never owned hamsters before so I don't know this. I feel a bit silly because to most of you guys a hamster must seem like such a common pet. But not for me
> 
> I need ideas to sway my partner guys. He has told me he doesn't mind if I bring small animals home at any time. As long as they aren't like cats and dogs. But now he wants us to set ourselves up more. However.. I do have an empty hamster cage at the moment :whistling2:


thats ok i wasn't allowed pets till i left home lol my mum hardly ever visits because of the pets lol poor woman i do love her

they smell a little more but hamsters are very clean and tend to go the loo in one part of the cage so they aren't as smelly as rats or mice imo anyway.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> thats ok i wasn't allowed pets till i left home lol my mum hardly ever visits because of the pets lol poor woman i do love her
> 
> they smell a little more but hamsters are very clean and tend to go the loo in one part of the cage so they aren't as smelly as rats or mice imo anyway.


id say females smell more when they are in season. males make better pets in general


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> id say females smell more when they are in season. males make better pets in general


 really my be henry just a stinker then lol they do seem to enjoy handling more though


----------



## Cillah

Then let the boyfriend nagging begin! Two weeks to think of a plan . Any ideas ?


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> (bit miss leading isn't it)was that the one near aintree i go to the one in speke


 
Yes it was Aintree





Myth said:


> Just read.
> 
> Words fail me !!
> 
> 
> :2wallbang:


 

He seemed really nice at the time and travelled hours by train to pick her up, I was furious when I read his thread:devil:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> really my be henry just a stinker then lol they do seem to enjoy handling more though


lol girls reek on season. other than that i dont notice too much of a difference



Cillah said:


> Then let the boyfriend nagging begin! Two weeks to think of a plan . Any ideas ?


that you need one never having had one before cos you couldnt have one in austrailia? lol


----------



## Cillah

I think I will use that and the fact we have the cage and almost everything we need already. Should be fine. . I am so excited. Will bring it up with him in the next couple of days


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I think I will use that and the fact we have the cage and almost everything we need already. Should be fine. . I am so excited. Will bring it up with him in the next couple of days


good luck


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> good luck


Thank you! I am not sure if I'll need it. It'll just be like the mouse I got from Myth. 

I'm very excited. I get to look after Martin's brothers hamster this weekend. She's really friendly. So we'll see how it goes


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Thank you! I am not sure if I'll need it. It'll just be like the mouse I got from Myth.
> 
> I'm very excited. I get to look after Martin's brothers hamster this weekend. She's really friendly. So we'll see how it goes


 well bred syrians are a joy , its the badly bred ones that let them down lol


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> well bred syrians are a joy , its the badly bred ones that let them down lol


Yeah his is very sweet. . I was a bit nervous about a hamster incase I got a real nippy one. But I've no doubt that it won't be.

I'd love photos :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Yeah his is very sweet. . I was a bit nervous about a hamster incase I got a real nippy one. But I've no doubt that it won't be.
> 
> I'd love photos :2thumb:


 pics are being load onto photobucket now: victory:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah his is very sweet. . I was a bit nervous about a hamster incase I got a real nippy one. But I've no doubt that it won't be.
> 
> I'd love photos :2thumb:


i kno he has taken some of them , TOM post pics lol


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> pics are being load onto photobucket now: victory:


Ohkay and then I will do my tactic of leaving photos around to drop hints :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Ohkay and then I will do my tactic of leaving photos around to drop hints :whistling2:


XD good plan


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Ohkay and then I will do my tactic of leaving photos around to drop hints :whistling2:


 hehe, here are pic of the two i'm keeping 
this ones flash








and this one is honey








here's the boys in bed








here the four boys i'm rehoming








and 2 pics of the girl up for rehome


----------



## Cillah

I really like the lighter boy.. He's very, very cute


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I really like the lighter boy.. He's very, very cute


you can hae first pick the female is the most hand tame atm, but none have bitten just a bit skittish


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> you can hae first pick the female is the most hand tame atm, but none have bitten just a bit skittish


I just posted it on Twitter. It's a way for my boyfriend to find out without me telling him. So when he checks my Twitter either tonight or tomorrow. He'll see it .

So I will get back to you tomorrow. But if it is a go I would love that light boy .


----------



## Cillah

I still don't know for sure. I've dropped so many hints but he hasn't mentioned it yet. He watched me research, on the thread, everything! Think I am just going to have to mention it to him Tom!

Anyway I would like to know if they are an animal that craves attention or will just happily take it if they get it. I say this because I am really starting to miss and crave my dogs, cats and horse at home.. And I really miss having rats. Because they loved the attention. Don't get me wrong.. Even if he is nothing like that, I don't mind. I just have no idea how they are in regards to that.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I still don't know for sure. I've dropped so many hints but he hasn't mentioned it yet. He watched me research, on the thread, everything! Think I am just going to have to mention it to him Tom!
> 
> Anyway I would like to know if they are an animal that craves attention or will just happily take it if they get it. I say this because I am really starting to miss and crave my dogs, cats and horse at home.. And I really miss having rats. Because they loved the attention. Don't get me wrong.. Even if he is nothing like that, I don't mind. I just have no idea how they are in regards to that.


 hamsters kind of fall in between rats and mice, they enjoy human attention more than mice but they don't crave it or get complex's from lack of attention like rats do


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> hamsters kind of fall in between rats and mice, they enjoy human attention more than mice but they don't crave it or get complex's from lack of attention like rats do


That's fine by me :2thumb:
I have a cage and food.

I really don't know anywhere around England. So if we met half way. Where would it be, how long would it take? I am just about to launch my attack on my boyfriend :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> That's fine by me :2thumb:
> I have a cage and food.
> 
> I really don't know anywhere around England. So if we met half way. Where would it be, how long would it take? I am just about to launch my attack on my boyfriend :whistling2:


 i'll have to take a look at a map lol or check trains if he says yes theres 2 weeks to sort it out.: victory:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'll have to take a look at a map lol or check trains if he says yes theres 2 weeks to sort it out.: victory:


Yeah. Just as soon as I tell him I know he'll ask me where you are. He'd flip out if I said Liverpool. Was just hoping I could tell him somewhere a bit closer.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah. Just as soon as I tell him I know he'll ask me where you are. He'd flip out if I said Liverpool. Was just hoping I could tell him somewhere a bit closer.


liverpool is only about 40 min drive from manchester if that


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> liverpool is only about 40 min drive from manchester if that


Is that the same by train?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Is that the same by train?


prob about the same maybe a bit quicker by train lol


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> prob about the same maybe a bit quicker by train lol


Ohkay! Good. I'll keep that in mind for when I mention the little hamster to him. I've got my heart set on him. Even thinking of names. God, I'm so bad!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Ohkay! Good. I'll keep that in mind for when I mention the little hamster to him. I've got my heart set on him. Even thinking of names. God, I'm so bad!


lol
looking at random train times , it takes about 40-50 mins by train but you would get a more precise time depending on the stations you were going too and from..not long tho


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lol
> looking at random train times , it takes about 40-50 mins by train but you would get a more precise time depending on the stations you were going too and from..not long tho


Thank you for doing that for me. It was very kind of you. I will let you guys know how it goes :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Thank you for doing that for me. It was very kind of you. I will let you guys know how it goes :whistling2:


dont worry ^^ 
fingers crossed for you ^^


----------



## Cillah

He said yes ! Goodnight all


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> He said yes ! Goodnight all


 hehe night the littlfe one is yours


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> He said yes ! Goodnight all


wooo im pleased for you


----------



## Nebbz

any one here have any tips on keeping baby rats (10 weeks old) still long enough to take a picture! they are roaning out and dont want to loose out on how they did look! loL! 

grr so fast!


----------



## ami_j

Nebbz said:


> any one here have any tips on keeping baby rats (10 weeks old) still long enough to take a picture! they are roaning out and dont want to loose out on how they did look! loL!
> 
> grr so fast!


boatloads of treats and perserverance :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> hehe night the littlfe one is yours


The light boy with the White band? Thank you so much! He's amazing .

It went really well. Martin was confused I was hesitant about asking but it was well worth it 

I agree with the treats thing. something yummy to keep them still .


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> The light boy with the White band? Thank you so much! He's amazing .
> 
> It went really well. Martin was confused I was hesitant about asking but it was well worth it
> 
> I agree with the treats thing. something yummy to keep them still .


even treats dont work sometimes lol giddy little things rat babies 

any names planned for your baby then cilla? lovely little black eyed cream banded


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> even treats dont work sometimes lol giddy little things rat babies
> 
> any names planned for your baby then cilla? lovely little black eyed cream banded


For some reason I really want to call him Charlie! I had it in my head that whoever I get next has to be named that. I think it's a really cute name .

Oh! I am so excited. I can hardly wait 

What kind of treats or fresh food can I feed them and how often? I've looked it up but wouldn't mind other opinions anyway


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> For some reason I really want to call him Charlie! I had it in my head that whoever I get next has to be named that. I think it's a really cute name .
> 
> Oh! I am so excited. I can hardly wait
> 
> What kind of treats or fresh food can I feed them and how often? I've looked it up but wouldn't mind other opinions anyway


awww charlie is a cute name 
treats, they love the chocolate drops for hamsters, make sure they are the hamster ones, cos apparently they are made not to melt in their pouches. they cant hae onions or garlic, or anything too high in water like lettuce. little cubes of cheese can go down well, though like humans some hammys dont like it. dried banana is another good one. bascially nothing sharp or sticky incase they pouch it


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> awww charlie is a cute name
> treats, they love the chocolate drops for hamsters, make sure they are the hamster ones, cos apparently they are made not to melt in their pouches. they cant hae onions or garlic, or anything too high in water like lettuce. little cubes of cheese can go down well, though like humans some hammys dont like it. dried banana is another good one. bascially nothing sharp or sticky incase they pouch it
> 
> image


So essentially.. What I avoid for my mice, I avoid for my hamster? I will remember that !

Thanks for the info! I will keep that in mind. I am going to go to the pet store this week to pick up some toys for Charlie and things to chew on : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> So essentially.. What I avoid for my mice, I avoid for my hamster? I will remember that !
> 
> Thanks for the info! I will keep that in mind. I am going to go to the pet store this week to pick up some toys for Charlie and things to chew on : victory:


pretty much


----------



## ami_j

Indy is such a sod, whenever i hand out treats she always ends up grabbing my finger instead, she did it today and it REALLY hurt


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> Indy is such a sod, whenever i hand out treats she always ends up grabbing my finger instead, she did it today and it REALLY hurt


Ouch! 
I am sure she is too cute to be mad at though.

When I feed Sheen he always tips his food dish off the level onto the ground below.. And if I keep his food dish on the floor he fills it up with bedding and empties it everywhere. You just can't help but love them!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Ouch!
> I am sure she is too cute to be mad at though.
> 
> When I feed Sheen he always tips his food dish off the level onto the ground below.. And if I keep his food dish on the floor he fills it up with bedding and empties it everywhere. You just can't help but love them!


its cos the best food is always at the bottom , or so my hamster tells me lol 
this is indy


----------



## Cillah

The best food is always the food that isn't in the dish! My mice always act like they've never been fed when I put fresh food or water in their cage. So whenever I feed or give them fresh water while someone is around. It must look like I starve them.

Ohh how sweet! I love rats. They are my favourite animal. It's really upsetting that I don't have any! I really miss the company of a pet that actually craves human attention. But hopefully I will be getting some in the near future. They are the sweetest. You are very lucky !


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> The best food is always the food that isn't in the dish! My mice always act like they've never been fed when I put fresh food or water in their cage. So whenever I feed or give them fresh water while someone is around. It must look like I starve them.
> 
> Ohh how sweet! I love rats. They are my favourite animal. It's really upsetting that I don't have any! I really miss the company of a pet that actually craves human attention. But hopefully I will be getting some in the near future. They are the sweetest. You are very lucky !


rats are awesome , i wouldnt be without them 

i dont feel lucky when i have indy hanging off my finger, or felix trying to run off , or when trouble scents me....hehe or on clean out day they seem to glue their poo everywhere..i love them though:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> rats are awesome , i wouldnt be without them
> 
> i dont feel lucky when i have indy hanging off my finger, or felix trying to run off , or when trouble scents me....hehe or on clean out day they seem to glue their poo everywhere..i love them though:flrt::flrt:


Yeah. I do miss them terribly. Martin wants to get me my albino hedgehog Tilly asap and I do want her badly. But if I have the choice and it makes me feel bad.. I'd choose getting my rats sooner over Tilly. I do love them and it's so weird not having them.

At the moment I only have to clean out four cages so it isn't so bad. When we get more.. -looks at wishlist- I will probably dedicate at least a whole day to cleaning :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah. I do miss them terribly. Martin wants to get me my albino hedgehog Tilly asap and I do want her badly. But if I have the choice and it makes me feel bad.. I'd choose getting my rats sooner over Tilly. I do love them and it's so weird not having them.
> 
> At the moment I only have to clean out four cages so it isn't so bad. When we get more.. -looks at wishlist- I will probably dedicate at least a whole day to cleaning :lol2:


:lol2: yup
im hoping to get some deeper trays to make cleaning out a bit more easy, though its fairly easy already 
you wont of had dumbo rats either i bet?


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> :lol2: yup
> im hoping to get some deeper trays to make cleaning out a bit more easy, though its fairly easy already
> you wont of had dumbo rats either i bet?


Never. No Dumbo rats in Australia. I am making up for it though by getting dumbos here. I am hopefully getting two does off of Shiprat. They should be blue. But if he has another colour. I'd take one of each. They should be dumbo.

Then I know someone who is breeding hairless dumbo around that time so I am looking into collecting a hairless dumbo doe as well. Eee so cute!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Never. No Dumbo rats in Australia. I am making up for it though by getting dumbos here. I am hopefully getting two does off of Shiprat. They should be blue. But if he has another colour. I'd take one of each. They should be dumbo.
> 
> Then I know someone who is breeding hairless dumbo around that time so I am looking into collecting a hairless dumbo doe as well. Eee so cute!


hairless are cute, i have three, they can be prone to lots of health problems though , most commonly eye problems , they can get scratched easy and i had at least two of mine die of lymphoma, i think that was a line thing though, i have two that are pretty healthy  the third is pretty healthy too but she has no fur at all so gets things in her eyes

here are mine 
Gonzo









Mogwai









Rogue


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> hairless are cute, i have three, they can be prone to lots of health problems though , most commonly eye problems , they can get scratched easy and i had at least two of mine die of lymphoma, i think that was a line thing though, i have two that are pretty healthy  the third is pretty healthy too but she has no fur at all so gets things in her eyes
> 
> here are mine
> Gonzo
> image
> 
> Mogwai
> image
> 
> Rogue
> image


Awwh they are so cute ! So do I need to do things differently with the hairless than I do with the other rats? I would hate for them to suffer because I treat them the same way


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Awwh they are so cute ! So do I need to do things differently with the hairless than I do with the other rats? I would hate for them to suffer because I treat them the same way


i dont do anything different , i treat them the same...they burn more energy to keep warm so make sure they are eating well they lose condition quick


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i dont do anything different , i treat them the same...they burn more energy to keep warm so make sure they are eating well they lose condition quick


I will. Hopefully they will keep warm as well because they will be snuggled up to my furred rats . Oh I am so excited. But it's so far away. Should be focusing on Charlie anyway! I am going out this week to get him some toys. What do they specifically like ?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I will. Hopefully they will keep warm as well because they will be snuggled up to my furred rats . Oh I am so excited. But it's so far away. Should be focusing on Charlie anyway! I am going out this week to get him some toys. What do they specifically like ?


i wouldnt worry about keeping them warm lol hairless rats produce alot of body heat, they are always really warm 
things to climb (but not too high) things to nibble and to hide in...my old lad likes sleeping more than anything lol


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i wouldnt worry about keeping them warm lol hairless rats produce alot of body heat, they are always really warm
> things to climb (but not too high) things to nibble and to hide in...my old lad likes sleeping more than anything lol


I am getting a boy so maybe he will be sleepy too. Do they really use chinchilla dust or is that not true?

I have a big cage that has two wheels already and a chew toy. But I want to get him a couple of houses and some more wooden things to chew on.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I am getting a boy so maybe he will be sleepy too. Do they really use chinchilla dust or is that not true?
> 
> I have a big cage that has two wheels already and a chew toy. But I want to get him a couple of houses and some more wooden things to chew on.


i have never tried it with mine tbh, my gerbils loved chin sand when i gave them a platefull


----------



## Cillah

I have some here because the person I got the cage off gave me a lot of stuff as well. . I might try it. You never know until you try, I guess .

So what pets do you have ?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I have some here because the person I got the cage off gave me a lot of stuff as well. . I might try it. You never know until you try, I guess .
> 
> So what pets do you have ?


rats , gerbils, hamsters, bearded dragon , dog, cockatiel


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> rats , gerbils, hamsters, bearded dragon , dog, cockatiel


Awwh they must be very exciting and a handful


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Awwh they must be very exciting and a handful


they are lol
my dogs pretty old now so hes going a bit senile bless him


----------



## feorag

A friend has just sent me this link to a video which I thought was lush!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJnn-wMPU9w


----------



## pippainnit

Oh my goodness. That is ridiculous. Videos that cute should be illegal.


----------



## Cillah

Awwh pygmy Jerboas are really cute. I prefer the Greater Egyptian Jerboa and would die to have one though. I am a sucker for animals with big ears..










Awwwh =D


----------



## Myth

Cillah said:


> Awwh pygmy Jerboas are really cute. I prefer the Greater Egyptian Jerboa and would die to have one though. I am a sucker for animals with big ears..
> 
> image
> 
> Awwwh =D


 
Oh my that really is one cute critter !!!!


Well I've acquired a newbie - A male 'Normal' Chinese ham.
Hopes of somehow pairing him to my DS Chinese girl Evil Fairy when he's settled. Meet Oberon...










Baby meece are all still looking like girls 
(though is always subject to change with fuzzy ones here !)
Lovely little chubsters they are though.

Another mouse litter hopefully due.
'Reverse Siamese'(?) fuzzy lady and Mr.Funky - My Broken Blue/Tan fuzzy.
They should be interesting babies and hopefully be big fuzzy chunks like parents,
mum is a pretty sheepy lump of mouse. 

Biggest news is I **finally** have my super long awaited litter of Syrians
Which I've been trying for for what feels like forever.
Storm x Nymph (Black x Golden DS Tort.) 

** HAPPY HAPPY ! ** :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

I know! They are so adorable. The ears are to die for! 

What a cute hamster Myth! I'm getting my first ever hamster in June. A Syrian from Tom. I can't wait to pick him up as he's adorable .

You should get some photos up of your baby mice so we can all see how cute they are !


----------



## Basilbrush

Great Cillah, can't wait to see your hammy from Tom.:2thumb: Not long to wait.:whistling2:

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Biggest news is I **finally** have my super long awaited litter of Syrians
Which I've been trying for for what feels like forever.
Storm x Nymph (Black x Golden DS Tort.) 

** HAPPY HAPPY ! ** :2thumb:[/QUOTE]

WHOOP WHOOP, yesssssss Myth, can't wait to see photos.

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Biggest news is I **finally** have my super long awaited litter of Syrians
> Which I've been trying for for what feels like forever.
> Storm x Nymph (Black x Golden DS Tort.)
> 
> ** HAPPY HAPPY ! ** :2thumb:


WHOOP WHOOP, yesssssss Myth, can't wait to see photos.

Jules[/QUOTE]



*CONGRATULATIONS:no1: Once they are out of the nest we need photos:whistling2:*


----------



## Shell195

Myth said:


> Oh my that really is one cute critter !!!!
> 
> 
> Well I've acquired a newbie - A male 'Normal' Chinese ham.
> Hopes of somehow pairing him to my DS Chinese girl Evil Fairy when he's settled. Meet Oberon...
> 
> image
> 
> Baby meece are all still looking like girls
> (though is always subject to change with fuzzy ones here !)
> Lovely little chubsters they are though.
> 
> Another mouse litter hopefully due.
> 'Reverse Siamese'(?) fuzzy lady and Mr.Funky - My Broken Blue/Tan fuzzy.
> They should be interesting babies and hopefully be big fuzzy chunks like parents,
> mum is a pretty sheepy lump of mouse.
> 
> Biggest news is I **finally** have my super long awaited litter of Syrians
> Which I've been trying for for what feels like forever.
> Storm x Nymph (Black x Golden DS Tort.)
> 
> ** HAPPY HAPPY ! ** :2thumb:


 
Very cute hammy, my chinese girl "Mimi" is a real sweetie:flrt:I love the way they wrap their small tails round your finger:lol2:


----------



## Stacey010884

Oberon is so cute!! Love ickle Chinese hammies! Got two girlies myself (separate). Pretty little hamsters, confident, easy to handle and just delightful little creatures! I prefer them over russians. :2thumb:


----------



## TaylaaAnn

:flrt:Aww...All these Rodents Are sooo sweetxx


----------



## Cillah

Basilbrush said:


> Great Cillah, can't wait to see your hammy from Tom.:2thumb: Not long to wait.:whistling2:
> 
> Jules


Not long to wait but still too long! The house feels so Charlieless and we are all just waiting, haha 

I can't wait to see the photos of your babies too


----------



## Myth

Looks pretty empty here....

Reptile Forums - RFUK Rodent Club


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

well we're done moving for now got to do it all again in a few weeks


----------



## Cillah

What do people think of hamster bins. That's a horrid name but I don't know what else they are called. Turning a large plastic tub into a cage?

Has anyone done it? Or is it bad? I just come across a lot of these sites saying how they do it and how good they are often


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> What do people think of hamster bins. That's a horrid name but I don't know what else they are called. Turning a large plastic tub into a cage?
> 
> Has anyone done it? Or is it bad? I just come across a lot of these sites saying how they do it and how good they are often


ive never done it but aslong as they are big enough with enough ventilation i dont see the problem, its not much different to using a cage like a rody.i wanted to make some bin cages but didnt know where to start lol


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> ive never done it but aslong as they are big enough with enough ventilation i dont see the problem, its not much different to using a cage like a rody.i wanted to make some bin cages but didnt know where to start lol


I want to as well and have seen a lot of guides online. After the house renovations, I might ask Martin to make me two or three. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I want to as well and have seen a lot of guides online. After the house renovations, I might ask Martin to make me two or three. :2thumb:


or four :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> or four :lol2:


Yeah. Can never have too many spare just incase, right :whistling2:

Plus I want a girly Syrian one day. Might as well have the cage incase one just pops up 

What colours are there? I quite like tort. That might be my favourite.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah. Can never have too many spare just incase, right :whistling2:
> 
> Plus I want a girly Syrian one day. Might as well have the cage incase one just pops up
> 
> What colours are there? I quite like tort. That might be my favourite.


oh theres loads 
tort isnt so much a colour on its own , you can get gold torts, silver torts, black torts etc 
will have to search you a good colour guide later


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> oh theres loads
> tort isnt so much a colour on its own , you can get gold torts, silver torts, black torts etc
> will have to search you a good colour guide later


Ohh sounds interesting. I just decided to Google it and I typed in 'Syrian hedgehog' I must be tired :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I just looked and I really like the dove ones . So cute.

And the tort like I said before. Do tri colour hammys exist here ?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I just looked and I really like the dove ones . So cute.
> 
> And the tort like I said before. Do tri colour hammys exist here ?


you can get torts with white in the form of a band, or dominant spotting
doves are lovely, look alot like minks, can be hard to tell them apart when young but minks go orangey and have cream rings round the eyes and dove dont lol
dove torts are STUNNING


----------



## Cillah

I saw the dove tort. They are so sweet . Awwh!

Martin said he'd make me the bins! Yay!


----------



## Myth

Saxon has had / has got some pretty amazing torts *nods*

As already said 'Tri colours' are just Banded / DS Torts. really. 

I may have some Torts / Ds / both (?) in my new litter.
Dunno till they venture out of the nest.
Def. spotted something spotty though...
:mf_dribble: 

Guessing about 6 but there could be more.
This waiting business is evil but as been trying for this litter since September
- I guess another couple of weeks waiting won't kill me !!

:lol2:


----------



## Luxy

Hey Cillah, I just wanted to go back to your idea of hamster bins. Tons of people use them and I _totally_ agree with them, so long as they are really well ventilated and have enough space.

But I just wanted to say that I had a horrific experience with them a few years ago. A rat (or rats, I only saw one though) chewed its way into my mouse shed and ate through several of my tubs like they were butter. The plastic is just _so _soft. I don't need to go into detail about what happened, I think it's obvious, but needless to say, _very_ few of my babies survived. I was gutted and it kept me off keeping mice for a long long time. I felt so guilty. I mean, I was aware of the rats and I kept humane traps about the place, but I still felt as though it was my fault. The thing is, anyone who lived in a wire or glass cage was safe, only the tubs were gnawed through.

If you keep your smallies indoors, or you have a_ really_ secure shed, or you don't have other rats and mice about your area, I couldn't recommend them more highly though! Just beware that they can be eaten through _very_ easily.


----------



## Cillah

Myth - Oh please keep me posted with pictures of the babies (everyone else to) I am trying to learn all about different hamsters now that I will be keeping them 

Luxy - Oh that is terrible. All of my bins will be going in the pet room upstairs. So they will be safe and secure but thank you for telling me that. I'll make sure they are always safe and inside.


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> Luxy - Oh that is terrible. All of my bins will be going in the pet room upstairs. So they will be safe and secure but thank you for telling me that. I'll make sure they are always safe and inside.


No problem! As I said, imo, they're perfect for use when you've no doubt about security! But personally, I'd never, ever use them outside the house again.


----------



## Cillah

Luxy said:


> No problem! As I said, imo, they're perfect for use when you've no doubt about security! But personally, I'd never, ever use them outside the house again.


I don't blame you to be honest..

How did you go about constructing them? Was there a guide you used or did you just build them yourself.. Or even buy them ?


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> I don't blame you to be honest..
> 
> How did you go about constructing them? Was there a guide you used or did you just build them yourself.. Or even buy them ?


I started off with large thick plastic RUB type boxes. I did each of them differently depending on shape, sometimes the thin section of the lid would be cut out with a handheld electric saw, sometimes I'd take out one of the side sections. Then I'd cut the same size section out of a roll of tight wire mesh with wire clippers. Then the mesh sheet would be soldered on to little aluminium strips (you could always nail the mesh onto wood strips though), and the whole section would be bolted against the hole in the box.

I say "I" did all of this, but really I supervised! I wouldn't trust myself with anything that needed more technical knowledge than a butter knife! I'd post photos of mine if I had any, but after the massacre, I stopped using them altogether. But they ended up like this;


----------



## Cillah

That looks really nice. I haven't seen any with wood. I've just seen metal and I do prefer the wooden ones. Thank you for your advice .


----------



## Myth

Luxy said:


> I started off with large thick plastic RUB type boxes. I did each of them differently depending on shape, sometimes the thin section of the lid would be cut out with a handheld electric saw, sometimes I'd take out one of the side sections. Then I'd cut the same size section out of a roll of tight wire mesh with wire clippers. Then the mesh sheet would be soldered on to little aluminium strips (you could always nail the mesh onto wood strips though), and the whole section would be bolted against the hole in the box.
> 
> I say "I" did all of this, but really I supervised! I wouldn't trust myself with anything that needed more technical knowledge than a butter knife! I'd post photos of mine if I had any, but after the massacre, I stopped using them altogether. But they ended up like this;
> 
> image


 
*I LIKES !!!* :2thumb:


Mine are not *quite* so pretty.....












Shoddy rushed door in the top of Noises bin BUT it does it's job. :blush:

I wasn't going to do a top opening door but had no choice as needed to curb Noises chewing habit - she can't chew if she can't reach. Has worked though and she now attacks her chew-toys instead.





























These are my latest builds (still have plans of adding in shelves to others)
Most decent size have come across for a whiles hence I bought 4 ! (about same as a gabber rex) But still not the 'perfect' boxes.
They're functional and their inhabitants are happy enough.
I like the extra space for my money + being able to customise them to suit !!

:2thumb:


----------



## Luxy

I love the doors Myth! How did you do that? Did you cut them out of old cages, or is there some "Hamster Door Shop" I don't know about? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Myth

'T was a cage massacre am afraid !! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


- and some inspried use of 'playpen' panels.


----------



## Cillah

Are long haired hammys common ?


----------



## Myth

Cillah said:


> Are long haired hammys common ?


Pretty much yep.
Not hard to find in show circles anyhow !!


----------



## Cillah

Myth said:


> Pretty much yep.
> Not hard to find in show circles anyhow !!


Oh, I see. 

I originally wanted a long hair and they will be something I might like in the future. They are very cute !

Maybe when I get my bins built in July I might look :2thumb:


----------



## storm22

ok question for you guys now..... i've seen some tiny little dwarf type hammys cant remember the name of them though :blush: now having had problems with bitey hammies in the past it put me off for a very long time.. but they are just soooo damn cute!! 

so question is this.. dwarf hammies in general are they fairly sociable animals? are they bitey? what would be the best type of hammy for me.. being a rat owner smells cleaning veggies etc are all fine i just want the nicest critter(s) i can get


----------



## jen2010

i`ve found the cute lil russian hammies etc quite skittish and nippy i think syrians are best : victory:


----------



## Cillah

I've never owned a hamster. My first hamster is coming home with me this week. That said when I was thinking about getting a hamster in the first place. I was always advised that a Syrian is generally the friendliest and the best hamster to start out with .


----------



## ami_j

storm22 said:


> ok question for you guys now..... i've seen some tiny little dwarf type hammys cant remember the name of them though :blush: now having had problems with bitey hammies in the past it put me off for a very long time.. but they are just soooo damn cute!!
> 
> so question is this.. dwarf hammies in general are they fairly sociable animals? are they bitey? what would be the best type of hammy for me.. being a rat owner smells cleaning veggies etc are all fine i just want the nicest critter(s) i can get


roborovskis..cute but soooo unhandable...very small and fast. great to watch thouugh very entertaining
chinese- can tame up nicely , not true dwarves, they are members of the rat like hamster family 
cambells and winter whites- these are hybridised in normal pet shops as they cant tell them apart..can be very nippy and prone to health issues.
syrians- bigger, less nippy , best to get them from a breeder so they are more confident and less stressy


----------



## Cillah

I really, really want Charlie :flrt:

oh and for future reference does anyone know anyone who breeds long haired Syrians or teddy bear hamsters. I know they are the same thing but .

If they have contact details or a website that would be awesome. Living in the NW would be awesome too .


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I really, really want Charlie :flrt:
> 
> oh and for future reference does anyone know anyone who breeds long haired Syrians or teddy bear hamsters. I know they are the same thing but .
> 
> If they have contact details or a website that would be awesome. Living in the NW would be awesome too .


yeah longhaired, i know the breeder ive gone to has some longhaired so i guess she has some long haired babies come up 
this should help 
Welcome to the British Hamster Association Web Site


----------



## storm22

ami_j said:


> roborovskis..cute but soooo unhandable...very small and fast. great to watch thouugh very entertaining
> chinese- can tame up nicely , not true dwarves, they are members of the rat like hamster family
> cambells and winter whites- these are hybridised in normal pet shops as they cant tell them apart..can be very nippy and prone to health issues.
> syrians- bigger, less nippy , best to get them from a breeder so they are more confident and less stressy


thankyou!!!!!

well as per my other thread i've now got myself not just 1 but 2 syrians :mf_dribble: good job i had the spare cages haha!! they were from PAH but 1 was a rehome, longhaired girl and very placid, and a shorthaired boy he had a nip but he'd already been out a few times by the assistants admission so was probably fed up, more a decent nip than full on bite though so i wasnt so bothered

thanks again x


----------



## ami_j

storm22 said:


> thankyou!!!!!
> 
> well as per my other thread i've now got myself not just 1 but 2 syrians :mf_dribble: good job i had the spare cages haha!! they were from PAH but 1 was a rehome, longhaired girl and very placid, and a shorthaired boy he had a nip but he'd already been out a few times by the assistants admission so was probably fed up, more a decent nip than full on bite though so i wasnt so bothered
> 
> thanks again x


i love syrians :flrt: what colours? if you arent sure if you describe i can prob guess


----------



## storm22

ami_j said:


> i love syrians :flrt: what colours? if you arent sure if you describe i can prob guess



the short hair is sandy with dark ears and eyes, the long hair is gingery with a white bit in her middle and a gingery but not bum


----------



## ami_j

storm22 said:


> the short hair is sandy with dark ears and eyes, the long hair is gingery with a white bit in her middle and a gingery but not bum


bit like this but maybe a bit lighter?









and gingery...

sounds gold or cinnamon are its eyes black or ruby (can be hard to tell )


----------



## storm22

ami_j said:


> bit like this but maybe a bit lighter?
> image
> 
> and gingery...
> 
> sounds gold or cinnamon are its eyes black or ruby (can be hard to tell )


the long haired one has exactly that colour head, the shorthaired one is as you describe slightly lighter and black eyes


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> yeah longhaired, i know the breeder ive gone to has some longhaired so i guess she has some long haired babies come up
> this should help
> Welcome to the British Hamster Association Web Site


Thanks when I get my hammy bins I'd really like a long haired girl .


----------



## ami_j

storm22 said:


> the long haired one has exactly that colour head, the shorthaired one is as you describe slightly lighter and black eyes


ooo sounds like you have one cream, maybe a mink. my brains overheated , cant wait to see pics lol 


Cillah said:


> Thanks when I get my hammy bins I'd really like a long haired girl .


awww  longhaireds are strange , the girls are fluffy all over but the males have a lovely furry "skirt"


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> ooo sounds like you have one cream, maybe a mink. my brains overheated , cant wait to see pics lol
> 
> awww  longhaireds are strange , the girls are fluffy all over but the males have a lovely furry "skirt"


I saw lots of them today when I was looking them up . All of the skirts. I think they are so cute though. I originally wanted a long hair


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I saw lots of them today when I was looking them up . All of the skirts. I think they are so cute though. I originally wanted a long hair


shame the girls dont have them  
ive had a few longhaireds , used to brush them with a toothbrush lol


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> shame the girls dont have them
> ive had a few longhaireds , used to brush them with a toothbrush lol


So they're pretty common ?

I think I'd like a girl anyway


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> So they're pretty common ?
> 
> I think I'd like a girl anyway


they arent rare per se...its a recessive gene , that said they can pop up anywhere as recessives can carry down unnoticed lol 
i didnt check before i posted the link, are there many breeders near you?


----------



## Cillah

Not that close really no. There is one at Northwich but I have no idea how close it is to here. =/


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Not that close really no. There is one at Northwich but I have no idea how close it is to here. =/


well sheffield isnt too far from you and theres a brilliant breeder here called Anne Dray


----------



## Cillah

For long haired or just every so often ?


----------



## ami_j

even if you contact a breeder and they dont have what you are looking for they are likely to know of someone who does


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> even if you contact a breeder and they dont have what you are looking for they are likely to know of someone who does


That's true! Thank you . Future reference more than anything


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> That's true! Thank you . Future reference more than anything


aye 
any idea what colour you want this girl to be? or are you just wanting a long haired girl
i know anne dray did torts thats where i got mine from i would imagine she still does


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> aye
> any idea what colour you want this girl to be? or are you just wanting a long haired girl
> i know anne dray did torts thats where i got mine from i would imagine she still does


Haha I actually wanted a tortie


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Haha I actually wanted a tortie


hehe well its always worth contacting early to see what the breeders breeding schedule is


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> hehe well its always worth contacting early to see what the breeders breeding schedule is


I just might. Do you have the contact details at all ?


----------



## storm22

ami_j said:


> shame the girls dont have them
> ive had a few longhaireds , used to brush them with a toothbrush lol


thats what i've been trying to think of thats it a toothbruch haha ty, yeah i'd say mine's a cream  from the pics i've seen anyways


----------



## Cillah

storm22 said:


> thats what i've been trying to think of thats it a toothbruch haha ty, yeah i'd say mine's a cream  from the pics i've seen anyways


We use a toothbrush on our hog. He really likes it. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I just might. Do you have the contact details at all ?


if you click on the hamster near sheffield it shows you what she breeds and gives you a way of contacting her  make sure to include your email addy 


storm22 said:


> thats what i've been trying to think of thats it a toothbruch haha ty, yeah i'd say mine's a cream  from the pics i've seen anyways


cream are nice


----------



## storm22

ami_j said:


> if you click on the hamster near sheffield it shows you what she breeds and gives you a way of contacting her  make sure to include your email addy
> 
> cream are nice


hes dead active, either climbing the walls or running on his wheel hehe i'm chuffed with them both, any veg they cant have?


----------



## ami_j

storm22 said:


> hes dead active, either climbing the walls or running on his wheel hehe i'm chuffed with them both, any veg they cant have?


anything too wet i would avoid , intro it gradually in small pieces if they are pet shop hams as they will only ever had dry mix


----------



## storm22

ami_j said:


> anything too wet i would avoid , intro it gradually in small pieces if they are pet shop hams as they will only ever had dry mix


as in wet do you mean things like cucumber?


----------



## Cillah

storm22 said:


> hes dead active, either climbing the walls or running on his wheel hehe i'm chuffed with them both, any veg they cant have?


Thanks. I won't do it now but I will in the future !


----------



## ami_j

storm22 said:


> as in wet do you mean things like cucumber?











more stuff like lettuce really, found you a list


----------



## storm22

ami_j said:


> image
> more stuff like lettuce really, found you a list


awesome thanks, similar to what i give the rats, i wonder about raddishes hmmmm


----------



## ami_j

storm22 said:


> awesome thanks, similar to what i give the rats, i wonder about raddishes hmmmm


prob a bit hot for a hammy , they cant have onion or garlic either


----------



## Cillah

Gosh.. Need Charlieeeeee now .

Then I can feed him. Haha and play with him. Awwh


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Gosh.. Need Charlieeeeee now .
> 
> Then I can feed him. Haha and play with him. Awwh


awwww how long now ?


----------



## Cillah

Sometime this week. He's ready to go on Monday but need Tom to tell me when we can meet up


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Sometime this week. He's ready to go on Monday but need Tom to tell me when we can meet up


 i'm off on tuesday but we seem to be living like live in baby sitters at the moment. so i'll have to get back to you as to whether or not i'll be stuck in with paul or not


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'm off on tuesday but we seem to be living like live in baby sitters at the moment. so i'll have to get back to you as to whether or not i'll be stuck in with paul or not


Oh ohkay. Please let me know as soon as you can. I'm dying to pick him up. Sorry! :blush:


----------



## Luxy

I'm looking for some advice from everyone on my Syrian. He's a boy and his name is Bloke. :blush:
I took him from a girl who didn't want him anymore. 
He's a little gem though, he's very active and likes to be handled and to explore.

What type is he, in terms of colour, coat, etc.?
His hair seems to be the same colour to the root.
I _think _his eyes are black, as opposed to ruby.

The litter in the first pic in woodchips, linen bedding and peat, in case it looks like dirt!


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> I'm looking for some advice from everyone on my Syrian. He's a boy and his name is Bloke. :blush:
> I took him from a girl who didn't want him anymore.
> He's a little gem though, he's very active and likes to be handled and to explore.
> 
> What type is he, in terms of colour, coat, etc.?
> His hair seems to be the same colour to the root.
> I _think _his eyes are black, as opposed to ruby.
> 
> The litter in the first pic in woodchips, linen bedding and peat, in case it looks like dirt!
> 
> image
> image
> image


ruby eyes he is a mink lol gorgeous and longhaired

what is it with minks recently lol everyones going to think thats the only colour i know :lol2:



EDIT- is he defo a boy , he looks rounded in the bum opposed to pointed, might just be cos he is sat on it lol, and he doesnt seem to have a skirt like a longhaired male would...might just be cos hes young tho


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ruby eyes he is a mink lol gorgeous and longhaired
> 
> what is it with minks recently lol everyones going to think thats the only colour i know :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT- is he defo a boy , he looks rounded in the bum opposed to pointed, might just be cos he is sat on it lol, and he doesnt seem to have a skirt like a longhaired male would...might just be cos hes young tho


 i'd have said he was a young cream


----------



## Luxy

ami_j said:


> ruby eyes he is a mink lol gorgeous and longhaired
> 
> what is it with minks recently lol everyones going to think thats the only colour i know :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT- is he defo a boy , he looks rounded in the bum opposed to pointed, might just be cos he is sat on it lol, and he doesnt seem to have a skirt like a longhaired male would...might just be cos hes young tho



Oh Lordy, I'm 99% sure he's a boy! He does appear to have testicles, but I think I'm going to have to look closer now!

Is he definitely long haired? He does have a bit of a skirt, I'll take a photo of him in a different position later on though, just to confirm!

He's a very pretty little fella. I've had him for a few months now. I was a bit upset when I took him from the girl, as the cage she gave him to me in had a big crack in it, as though something had been thrown at it. Like he was making too much noise or something. At least he's in good hands now!


----------



## Cillah

Is he long haired? I've seen some very fluffy hamsters. How do you know how long haired yours will be. Will they be like that when you pick them up or does it grow as they get older? (Trying to learn, lol)


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'd have said he was a young cream


looks nothing like a cream hes far too dark 


Luxy said:


> Oh Lordy, I'm 99% sure he's a boy! He does appear to have testicles, but I think I'm going to have to look closer now!
> 
> Is he definitely long haired? He does have a bit of a skirt, I'll take a photo of him in a different position later on though, just to confirm!
> 
> He's a very pretty little fella. I've had him for a few months now. I was a bit upset when I took him from the girl, as the cage she gave him to me in had a big crack in it, as though something had been thrown at it. Like he was making too much noise or something. At least he's in good hands now!


its prob just cos hes sat on them lol if he has testicles thats a pretty big giveaway 
some males get bigger skirts than others


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Is he long haired? I've seen some very fluffy hamsters. How do you know how long haired yours will be. Will they be like that when you pick them up or does it grow as they get older? (Trying to learn, lol)


its when they get to about three/four weeks old they look fluffier than the others , as they grow males get their skirts


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> its when they get to about three/four weeks old they look fluffier than the others , as they grow males get their skirts


I see.  Thanks!  

I have Bobo running around in her ball. I feel weird about picking other peoples pets up. If she was mine I'd have no problems. I guess that is a bit weird.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I see.  Thanks!
> 
> I have Bobo running around in her ball. I feel weird about picking other peoples pets up. If she was mine I'd have no problems. I guess that is a bit weird.


not really...your own pets you know , you know what they like , and what they hate  someone elses pet you dont have that info

plus it shows respect  i hate it when people just come over and stroke my dog , they wouldnt just go over and pick ppls kids up would they lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> its when they get to about three/four weeks old they look fluffier than the others , as they grow males get their skirts


 might be this computer (not mine its dianas sisters) coz he's very light on this screen


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> might be this computer (not mine its dianas sisters) coz he's very light on this screen


lol she needs to calibrate it if its that out XD


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> not really...your own pets you know , you know what they like , and what they hate  someone elses pet you dont have that info
> 
> plus it shows respect  i hate it when people just come over and stroke my dog , they wouldnt just go over and pick ppls kids up would they lol


Yeah. Even when I go to pick pets up from the breeder, I am a bit hesitant about picking them up. But once I get them home I cuddle them to death!

I would feel weird if someone held my pets without asking but I have no problem with them holding them. I just prefer to get them out for them because I know what my pets are like while in their cages.

I just feel weird about sticking my hand in Bobos cage. But I know when I get Charlie.. I will never have that problem because he's mine.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah. Even when I go to pick pets up from the breeder, I am a bit hesitant about picking them up. But once I get them home I cuddle them to death!
> 
> I would feel weird if someone held my pets without asking but I have no problem with them holding them. I just prefer to get them out for them because I know what my pets are like while in their cages.
> 
> I just feel weird about sticking my hand in Bobos cage. But I know when I get Charlie.. I will never have that problem because he's mine.


my feelings exactly about animals ^^


----------



## Luxy

tomwilson said:


> might be this computer (not mine its dianas sisters) coz he's very light on this screen


He's a strange colour, it always looks different. I'll try to get him in bright natural light tomorrow. He's not particularly orangey, he's more of a beige shade in person. 

I thought he was fluffier than normal, but not quite longhaired. He does have a little skirt, but it was actually longer when I got him a few months ago.


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> He's a strange colour, it always looks different. I'll try to get him in bright natural light tomorrow. He's not particularly orangey, he's more of a beige shade in person.
> 
> I thought he was fluffier than normal, but not quite longhaired. He does have a little skirt, but it was actually longer when I got him a few months ago.


yeah hes longhaired  might be why his fur looks different alot also
mink is defo joint favourite of mine along with black torts


----------



## Luxy

ami_j said:


> yeah hes longhaired  might be why his fur looks different alot also
> mink is defo joint favourite of mine along with black torts


That could explain it!

It is a lovely colour. Black torties are very nice, I think I saw someone selling some in classifieds this week. Syrians for the most part aren't really my thing, except for my little guy, but I was smitten with the torts!


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> That could explain it!
> 
> It is a lovely colour. Black torties are very nice, I think I saw someone selling some in classifieds this week. Syrians for the most part aren't really my thing, except for my little guy, but I was smitten with the torts!


they can be a bit tempestous :lol2:


----------



## Luxy

ami_j said:


> they can be a bit tempestous :lol2:


Can they!? Just like tortie cats then! Have you heard of tortitude?

"Tortitude" - Pet Talk

Have a skim through that if you get a chance.
Every single tortie cat I've ever met was a little demon!


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> Can they!? Just like tortie cats then! Have you heard of tortitude?
> 
> "Tortitude" - Pet Talk
> 
> Have a skim through that if you get a chance.
> Every single tortie cat I've ever met was a little demon!


yup and yellow females have an attitude too hehe


----------



## Luxy

ami_j said:


> yup and yellow females have an attitude too hehe


Wow, I wonder what causes that.
I suppose if "fiery redhead" can be thing with people, why not "tempestous tortie" with hamsters!
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> Wow, I wonder what causes that.
> I suppose if "fiery redhead" can be thing with people, why not "tempestous tortie" with hamsters!
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i have heard red cocker spaniels can be more grumpy than the other colours too lol


----------



## Luxy

ami_j said:


> i have heard red cocker spaniels can be more grumpy than the other colours too lol


Yeah, "Cocker Rage". It's scary.
Apparently when they have it, they just snap, out of the blue, and attack anyone or thing near them.

I heard a statistic once that said of all dog attacks recorded each year, cocker spaniels are one of the worst culprits.
I don't see them being banned anytime soon though, do you?


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> Yeah, "Cocker Rage". It's scary.
> Apparently when they have it, they just snap, out of the blue, and attack anyone or thing near them.
> 
> I heard a statistic once that said of all dog attacks recorded each year, cocker spaniels are one of the worst culprits.
> I don't see them being banned anytime soon though, do you?


nope , doesnt make a good enough story for the papers if they tell the truth about dog bites


----------



## Luxy

ami_j said:


> nope , doesnt make a good enough story for the papers if they tell the truth about dog bites


Exactly. :notworthy:


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> Exactly. :notworthy:


theres a link on my site *points to sig* showing the temperement test results from america...interesting read


----------



## Luxy

This is copied and pasted, but very interesting;

*Potentially aggressive breeds:*


Llasa Apso: can be cranky with kids
Toy poodles: bite out of self defense
Dachsunds: not very patient
Rhodesian Ridgebacks: very dominant breed
Miniature Pinschers: "big dog" mindset in little body
Pekinese: intolerant
Chihuahuas: prefer adults, not tolerant of kids
Chow Chow: one-person dogs, bite without warning
Giant Schnauzers: very dominant breed, will even challenge adults
Old English Sheep Dog: very protective of owner
Cocker Spaniel: very protective of owner
Rottweilers: very protective
*Typically gentle breeds that have "bad boy" reputations:*


German Shepherd: great with kids
Bulldog: gentle, playful
Rottweilers: can be gentle, affectionate
Great Danes: gentle, affectionate
Boxers: good with kids
Mastiffs-very docile
"Pit bull" is a bit of a misnomer. There really is no such breed. Generally, "pit bulls" are a cross between a "bulldog" breed and a terrier. They are also known as American Pit Bull Terriers, American Staffordshire Terriers, and Staffordshire Bull Terriers. 

Most "pit bulls" are not aggressive by nature. They tend to be gentle, playful and loving. However, there are those that have been bred and trained to be aggressive. Even then, they are more aggressive toward other animals, not people.

Often, aggressive "pit bulls" have been abused and/or neglected. These are VERY dangerous.

Here's the source;
When The Dog Bites - The Early Show - CBS News


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> This is copied and pasted, but very interesting;
> 
> *Potentially aggressive breeds:*
> 
> 
> Llasa Apso: can be cranky with kids
> Toy poodles: bite out of self defense
> Dachsunds: not very patient
> Rhodesian Ridgebacks: very dominant breed
> Miniature Pinschers: "big dog" mindset in little body
> Pekinese: intolerant
> Chihuahuas: prefer adults, not tolerant of kids
> Chow Chow: one-person dogs, bite without warning
> Giant Schnauzers: very dominant breed, will even challenge adults
> Old English Sheep Dog: very protective of owner
> Cocker Spaniel: very protective of owner
> Rottweilers: very protective
> *Typically gentle breeds that have "bad boy" reputations:*
> 
> 
> German Shepherd: great with kids
> Bulldog: gentle, playful
> Rottweilers: can be gentle, affectionate
> Great Danes: gentle, affectionate
> Boxers: good with kids
> Mastiffs-very docile
> "Pit bull" is a bit of a misnomer. There really is no such breed. Generally, "pit bulls" are a cross between a "bulldog" breed and a terrier. They are also known as American Pit Bull Terriers, American Staffordshire Terriers, and Staffordshire Bull Terriers.
> 
> Most "pit bulls" are not aggressive by nature. They tend to be gentle, playful and loving. However, there are those that have been bred and trained to be aggressive. Even then, they are more aggressive toward other animals, not people.
> 
> Often, aggressive "pit bulls" have been abused and/or neglected. These are VERY dangerous.
> 
> Here's the source;
> When The Dog Bites - The Early Show - CBS News


i think thats where people get confused
the american pit bull terrier is a breed but "pit bull" is a type 
american staffordshire terriers were bred from american pit bull terriers to make a standardised dog that could be shown. when i was researching the site i got permission to use pics from a breeder of these from america, and her dogs are angels with her kids


----------



## Darkeuridi

My mousey popped this weekend :2thumb: heres a piccy of the bunch but I did notice a dead mousey in the bottom right hand corner unfortunately  when I checked yesterday it had gone but all the others are still there from what I can see


----------



## ami_j

Darkeuridi said:


> My mousey popped this weekend :2thumb: heres a piccy of the bunch but I did notice a dead mousey in the bottom right hand corner unfortunately  when I checked yesterday it had gone but all the others are still there from what I can see
> 
> image


awwww babies :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

They are so very cute


----------



## Luxy

Darkeuridi said:


> My mousey popped this weekend :2thumb: heres a piccy of the bunch but I did notice a dead mousey in the bottom right hand corner unfortunately  when I checked yesterday it had gone but all the others are still there from what I can see
> 
> image


Congrats! I bet you can't wait to see what colours pop up!
Do you have any ideas?


----------



## Darkeuridi

Thanks guys :blush:



Luxy said:


> Congrats! I bet you can't wait to see what colours pop up!
> Do you have any ideas?


Well if her last litter is anything to go by there will be blues both hairless and furry, more than likely some with bands and I was hoping for some pink fuzzy hairless babas last time but there wasn't any  fingers crossed i'll get some this time!


----------



## Cillah

How cute. I quite like fuzzies. 

Just finished doing a cage cleanout and everyone is going crazy in their new cages. Swapped toys around with other people and the meeces are like a kid in a candystore. It's quite cute and I could watch them for ages .

I am excited about picking up Charlie tomorrow. His cage is fully set up except for food and water which I will put in tomorrow morning


----------



## Luxy

Darkeuridi said:


> Thanks guys :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if her last litter is anything to go by there will be blues both hairless and furry, more than likely some with bands and I was hoping for some pink fuzzy hairless babas last time but there wasn't any  fingers crossed i'll get some this time!



If anyone hasn't noticed by now, I ♥ blue in any animal!
I'm excited to see them!

I hope you'll be showing us plenty of pics of Charlie in his new home Cillah!


----------



## Cillah

Luxy said:


> If anyone hasn't noticed by now, I ♥ blue in any animal!
> I'm excited to see them!
> 
> I hope you'll be showing us plenty of pics of Charlie in his new home Cillah!


Blue is a very pretty colour in any animal 

I will be! I want to give him a day or two to really settle in and feel more comfortable.. But then he'll be in the spotlight


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> Blue is a very pretty colour in any animal
> 
> I will be! I want to give him a day or two to really settle in and feel more comfortable.. But then he'll be in the spotlight


Ha ha, we'll probably be sick of him in the end!
I apologise for missing it among the posts, but what colour is he?


----------



## Cillah

Luxy said:


> Ha ha, we'll probably be sick of him in the end!
> I apologise for missing it among the posts, but what colour is he?


Erm, I am new to hamsters but I believe he is a cream banded. I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong. But that's what I think he is


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> Erm, I am new to hamsters but I believe he is a cream banded. I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong. But that's what I think he is


Oh yes! I remember the pics, I just didn't know who was yours!
He's gonna be so lovely, male Syrians are wobbly little balls of cuteness!


----------



## Cillah

Luxy said:


> Oh yes! I remember the pics, I just didn't know who was yours!
> He's gonna be so lovely, male Syrians are wobbly little balls of cuteness!


He's going to be the second hamster I've ever seen. I love him so much already. Martin has been like "He isn't even here yet Cilla" and I'm like "So.. I still love him". All of the hamsters in the photos were very cute but Charlie just stood out to me straight away .

Are they really cuddly or does it just depend on the hamster ?


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> He's going to be the second hamster I've ever seen. I love him so much already. Martin has been like "He isn't even here yet Cilla" and I'm like "So.. I still love him". All of the hamsters in the photos were very cute but Charlie just stood out to me straight away .
> 
> Are they really cuddly or does it just depend on the hamster ?


Well boys are usually better than girls as a rule, so you have that on your side. With that said, my first Syrian was a girl and she was the friendliest hamster I've ever had. So it does depend.

The boy I have at the moment isn't cuddly, but he's very happy to be picked up and held, and to mill about in your lap! I mentioned before, but I took him from a girl who didn't want him, so he wasn't the tamest, but he's not bad at all now.

I get the feeling that Tom has taken really good care of him up to now though, so I'd say he's very well socialise already!


----------



## Cillah

Luxy said:


> Well boys are usually better than girls as a rule, so you have that on your side. With that said, my first Syrian was a girl and she was the friendliest hamster I've ever had. So it does depend.
> 
> The boy I have at the moment isn't cuddly, but he's very happy to be picked up and held, and to mill about in your lap! I mentioned before, but I took him from a girl who didn't want him, so he wasn't the tamest, but he's not bad at all now.
> 
> I get the feeling that Tom has taken really good care of him up to now though, so I'd say he's very well socialise already!


Oh! I am sure Tom has done an amazing job with him! It's just I've never had hamsters before so I am not sure how they are in general. 

I don't mind if he'd rather explore than stay in my lap. As long as he's comfortable with being held, I am happy .

Bobo is a girl and she's a very friendly and spoiled hamster. She's had four different cages because he keeps finding out better. Which has worked in our favour because we have one of the older ones. Nothing wrong with it at all. He just loves his hamster like crazy. It's cute though


----------



## Darkeuridi

Blues are most definately the cutest of meeces :flrt:

And congrats Cillah on getting a hammy! I've never really been taken by them. The other half loves them but they never appealed to me....that was until I saw Myths hamms, now I wants one :2thumb: but I keep telling myself 'no more furries until we get a bigger house'! 3 cats, 3 gerbils and around 15 mice is enough for now :lol2:

I've been thinking about getting an APH though for a long while, I wouldn't get one until we move house later this year but its convincing the bf to let me have one :devil:


----------



## Myth

*Escapees spotted !!! :mf_dribble:*

*" mums gone ? - Quick leggit !! " *






































Also have a new litter of meece - first ALL fuzzy/sheepy/hairless.
None looking marked at the minute, all selfs methinks.
Flukes liter are all fab - only trouble there is deciding who to keep !


----------



## ami_j

Myth said:


> *Escapees spotted !!! :mf_dribble:*
> 
> *" mums gone ? - Quick leggit !! " *
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Also have a new litter of meece - first ALL fuzzy/sheepy/hairless.
> None looking marked at the minute, all selfs methinks.
> Flukes liter are all fab - only trouble there is deciding who to keep !


gorgeous babies , some nicely marked golds :mf_dribble:


----------



## Myth

ami_j said:


> gorgeous babies , some nicely marked golds :mf_dribble:


1x Yellow - I think.
2x Golden - one is darker than the other (and rather scrummy)
2x 'Lights' White is a possibility but *maybe* Yellow DS 

Probably White I reckon.
Sods law keeps having me of late.
There was a beautifully marked Black DS.
Sadly didn't make it this far, proper gutted over that one.

Thankfully not be too much longer before their peepers are open.
They're shaping up to be lovely chunky bubs ! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Myth said:


> 1x Yellow - I think.
> 2x Golden - one is darker than the other (and rather scrummy)
> 2x 'Lights' White is a possibility but *maybe* Yellow DS
> 
> Probably White I reckon.
> Sods law keeps having me of late.
> There was a beautifully marked Black DS.
> Sadly didn't make it this far, proper gutted over that one.
> 
> Thankfully not be too much longer before their peepers are open.
> They're shaping up to be lovely chunky bubs ! :2thumb:


yup nice yellow there  they do look yellow ds ...v pretty 
ahh i know that feeling , i had a gorgeous gold tort banded that went out the nest once


----------



## Darkeuridi

Awww Myth they are all so cute :flrt: *steals them*

I've been handling my babies a lot this past week and they are just adorable. There is 7 of them now, hoping it will stay at that number:

1 x black banded (I've been praying for a black for so long!)
2 x bluey grey selfs(not sure what the actual colour is) 
1 x bluey grey banded
1 x BEW (I think)
1 x Blue fuzzy hairless
1 x BEW fuzzy hairless

I'll try and get some pics up tomorrow when i'm off work. Not too sure on sexes at the moment but the black is most definately a girl


----------



## Myth

Darkeuridi said:


> 1 x black banded (I've been praying for a black for so long!)
> 2 x bluey grey selfs(not sure what the actual colour is)
> 1 x bluey grey banded
> 1 x BEW (I think)
> 1 x Blue fuzzy hairless
> 1 x BEW fuzzy hairless
> 
> I'll try and get some pics up tomorrow when i'm off work. Not too sure on sexes at the moment but the black is most definately a girl


 
*Steals the Black banded* :whistling2:

Think I've lost me Black somewhere along the line.
My new moose litter (all fuzzy/hairless/sheepy)
ALL flipping Blue / Lights and not one broken.

Older litter are still growing well, and are indeed 5 girls.
The 'Black Eyed White/Pink fuzzy' trio are rather chunky. 
Still struggling to choose keepers.

Hamster wise - big suprise - I has* REXES* !!! :2thumb:


----------



## Alex

Hey peeps, been away for a while. Been doing alot of work on my car recently so havent had much time to come on here as each day has involved feeding the animals and then cleaning out the animals as needed then straight onto work on the car each day.

So...

New arrivals here. little black male syrian, and today i got a lovely little dove banded boy. Saw him on Saturday, went home, thought about it. Then bought him today :2thumb:

Pics will be up soon.

By the way myth, saw your pics in the NHC journal this month. Very cute :2thumb:


----------



## lyn22

*new babies picked up yesterday*

thought I'd introduce you to our new babies (ok 2 of them are officially my daughters for her birthday.. 3rd one is mine just well........ coz i wanted him LOL)

Elvis (until name gets changed AGAIN .. 6 year olds can be so fickle :whistling2

















Alvin..... (coz he's cheeky like the chipmunk.. so says daughter)

















And Louie... just coz he looks like a louie i think

















8 weeks old & utterly gorgeous.


----------



## ami_j

lyn22 said:


> thought I'd introduce you to our new babies (ok 2 of them are officially my daughters for her birthday.. 3rd one is mine just well........ coz i wanted him LOL)
> 
> Elvis (until name gets changed AGAIN .. 6 year olds can be so fickle :whistling2
> image
> image
> 
> Alvin..... (coz he's cheeky like the chipmunk.. so says daughter)
> image
> image
> 
> And Louie... just coz he looks like a louie i think
> image
> image
> 
> 8 weeks old & utterly gorgeous.


they are GORGEOUS! i like how elvis has roaned


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Hey peeps, been away for a while. Been doing alot of work on my car recently so havent had much time to come on here as each day has involved feeding the animals and then cleaning out the animals as needed then straight onto work on the car each day.
> 
> So...
> 
> New arrivals here. little black male syrian, and today i got a lovely little dove banded boy. Saw him on Saturday, went home, thought about it. Then bought him today :2thumb:
> 
> Pics will be up soon.
> 
> By the way myth, saw your pics in the NHC journal this month. Very cute :2thumb:


woooo did they have none of the others?


----------



## Cillah

lyn22 said:


> thought I'd introduce you to our new babies (ok 2 of them are officially my daughters for her birthday.. 3rd one is mine just well........ coz i wanted him LOL)
> 
> Elvis (until name gets changed AGAIN .. 6 year olds can be so fickle :whistling2
> image
> image
> 
> Alvin..... (coz he's cheeky like the chipmunk.. so says daughter)
> image
> image
> 
> And Louie... just coz he looks like a louie i think
> image
> image
> 
> 8 weeks old & utterly gorgeous.


Oh wow. They are some really pretty rats


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> woooo did they have none of the others?


Yeah, they had the longhaired rust, nothin' else though. Wanted the boy to see if i can breed some Dove torts though.

He will need a bit of time, he is a bit on the jumpy side at the moment, that will soon change though.

Gonna get some pics when hes settled down a bit more.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yeah, they had the longhaired rust, nothin' else though. Wanted the boy to see if i can breed some Dove torts.


wooo
dont forget doves and minks look alike as babies lol


----------



## Myth

*How gorgeous is this little girl !?! **:mf_dribble::2thumb::mf_dribble:*




















:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Basilbrush

Gorgeous Myth, what colour is she??Jules


----------



## Darkeuridi

lyn22 said:


> thought I'd introduce you to our new babies (ok 2 of them are officially my daughters for her birthday.. 3rd one is mine just well........ coz i wanted him LOL)
> 
> Elvis (until name gets changed AGAIN .. 6 year olds can be so fickle :whistling2
> image
> image
> 
> Alvin..... (coz he's cheeky like the chipmunk.. so says daughter)
> image
> image
> 
> And Louie... just coz he looks like a louie i think
> image
> image
> 
> 8 weeks old & utterly gorgeous.


 
They are rather cute :flrt: I used to have 2 rats, sugar and spice when I was younger and I loved them so much. Id love to get some more now and I even have a rat cage but i'm trying to resist the temptation of more furries at the moment :lol2:


Myth...you are evil...you make me want hammies :devil: you have a beautiful baby there though


----------



## Myth

Basilbrush said:


> Gorgeous Myth, what colour is she??Jules


 
She's Golden --- and REX !! --- :mf_dribble:

If umbrous or not I don't know.
She's rather dark with heavy ticking.
But dad is Black so go figure. 
Outside chance of being a secret Tort. 
Doesn't have any notable patches and may well not be.
She has 3 Yellow brothers(? I think they're all male) 
So you never know.
Prettysome curly chunky little girl though and the others aren't bad either !!! 
Have my fingers crossed the 2 DS babes.
They're small compared to the other 3 pups.
They need to chunk up and grow some more.

.


----------



## Basilbrush

Also meant to say some stunning baby rats you have there!!! The more I see them I just think they are gorgeous little critters. You choose well there for sure. Jules


----------



## tomwilson

saxon said:


> It's the same with hamsters.
> Years ago you did get the odd one to around 4-5 years old but now it's around 22-36 months and you are doing very well.
> 
> I find it amazing that if you are 'in the crowd' and tell of a 19 month old hamster dying you have given it such a long and happy life but if 'someone elses' hamsters dies at that age it must have been from such a terrible breeder:bash: Much the same with most rodent 'crowds' I've found lately.
> 
> I must say that my eldest that I have here is only 22 months but looking good. My eldest, this time around, was 37 months and believe it or not he was from pets at home......:2thumb:
> 
> The eldest syrian I ever had was one I got for the kids, it was around 11 months when we got him, he lived to the grand old age of 4 years and 3 months. That was almost 20 years ago though.I am only breeding torts, tort and whites, dom spots and combinations of those now though so don't often get anything other than those and yellows and blacks...melanistic and in satin shorthaired/longhaired as well.
> 
> Going to pick up some lovely choc tort and white in a week or so as well so here come my choc tort ds by the end of the year!:2thumb:


 read this on another thread but it got me wondering (not the rodent groups part thats a bit of nonscence i think) the part about breeding.

i agree that the aims of breeding should be tameness and longevity, and that colour combinations should come after this, but for a breeder starting out it must be hard to breed for longevity. how long do you your hamsters are going to live before breeding them its not like you can wait and see and then breed them.

you can record these statistics through your lines as the years pass by and only breed the tamest from bloodlines that contian long lived individuals, but is it fair to judge someone just starting out on this, i could understand people who remian ignorant of such things

i lost the point of this a while back so sorry if it doesn't make sense but what are your thought


----------



## Myth

> how long do you your hamsters are going to live before breeding them its not like you can wait and see and then breed them


Agreed.

I think it would be somewhat unfair to judge someone 'just starting out' when it comes to the longevity of their animals.
As it depends on their foundation stock and where/who they came from and their history.
Talking to other breeders and digging up the 'history' of as many related hams /animals as you can is always a good idea.

I do know I wouldn't continue a line / breed from hamster if I had doubts about it. 
Which I have before and have had to 'start again' as it were with my cream-based line. 


Comes with time.
Would say it takes a fair few years to establish your 'own' lines. 
(depending how many animals you keep at one time)
But then I prefer the slow and steady approach.
In no great rush as I'm in it for the long-haul. 

:lol2:


My longest lived - and still pottering on happily -
Is my Black Storm who's past 2 - about 26 months now off top of my head.
He has fathered 3 litters including my current lovelies.


----------



## tomwilson

Myth said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I think it would be somewhat unfair to judge someone 'just starting out' when it comes to the longevity of their animals.
> As it depends on their foundation stock and where/who they came from and their history.
> Talking to other breeders and digging up the 'history' of as many related hams /animals as you can is always a good idea.
> 
> I do know I wouldn't continue a line / breed from hamster if I had doubts about it.
> Which I have before and have had to 'start again' as it were with my cream-based line.
> 
> 
> Comes with time.
> Would say it takes a fair few years to establish your 'own' lines.
> (depending how many animals you keep at one time)
> But then I prefer the slow and steady approach.
> In no great rush as I'm in it for the long-haul.
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> My longest lived - and still pottering on happily -
> Is my Black Storm who's past 2 - about 26 months now off top of my head.
> He has fathered 3 litters including my current lovelies.


 yeah the thread it was from touched a nerve a little also i've never heard of a hamster over 4 and tbh i think its only just getting to the pint that hamsters are living to 3 years, what colour do you have at the moment myth, i've been looking into coppers recently they are lovely looking hammies


----------



## Myth

Can't seem to find the record via the guiness world record site but here:
Oldest hamster? - Yahoo! Answers

Pretty sure a couple of my hams got past 3 at least.
(many many years ago when much much younger!) 

Copper ?

If you manage it then let me know !!! hehe.
That's one you'd really have to work for.
Is bloomin combination and a half to get Copper.

"Umbrous, Black Eyed Cream, Cinnamon and Rust.
Since all but the first of these genes are recessive, 
and thus have to be inherited from both parents to be shown, 
the colour is extremely rare."

Not impossible but could well take a whiles.

I'm mostly aiming at Tort/Tort&White/Dom Spots at the moment.
Hoping to keep my Creams going too though for now.
(If Imp will co-operate I should have some nice big chunky monsters)

With my current gorgeous LH Rex suprise I could have some interesting hams toward the end of this year.


----------



## Alex

No more hamsters over here as of yet. I am planning on having another litter around now. Have been too busy on the car, and things so havent really had time.

Have finished school again now till September so have more time.

Gorgeous pics Amanda :flrt:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> read this on another thread but it got me wondering (not the rodent groups part thats a bit of nonscence i think) the part about breeding.
> 
> i agree that the aims of breeding should be tameness and longevity, and that colour combinations should come after this, but for a breeder starting out it must be hard to breed for longevity. how long do you your hamsters are going to live before breeding them its not like you can wait and see and then breed them.
> 
> you can record these statistics through your lines as the years pass by and only breed the tamest from bloodlines that contian long lived individuals, but is it fair to judge someone just starting out on this, i could understand people who remian ignorant of such things
> 
> i lost the point of this a while back so sorry if it doesn't make sense but what are your thought


Im not too sure about the 'crowds' bit Tom. But i would say 19 Months for a Hamster was rather early whether it was bred by me or was somebodys unplanned litter. However people forget that just like humans, animals can die early in life. Especially as sometimes they hold off signs of illnesses.

My eldest is 17 months and still fine as ever, and he was a petshop purchase so it really is hard to tell. There is no telling of how long they will live for, and i dont think they are being bred to any less of a standard than anytime before.

Wouldn't have anything to do with the years of interbreeding would it, From those original syrians taken from the wild? just a question.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Im not too sure about the 'crowds' bit Tom. But i would say 19 Months for a Hamster was rather early whether it was bred by me or was somebodys unplanned litter. However people forget that just like humans, animals can die early in life. Especially as sometimes they hold off signs of illnesses.
> 
> My eldest is 17 months and still fine as ever, and he was a petshop purchase so it really is hard to tell. There is no telling of how long they will live for, and i dont think they are being bred to any less of a standard than anytime before.
> 
> Wouldn't have anything to do with the years of interbreeding would it, From those original syrians taken from the wild? just a question.


probably theres not much of a gene pool out there. i'm just not sure i liked the way she put her veiw across it was almost like me and my friends are the best and everyone and everything else is sub-standard


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Im not too sure about the 'crowds' bit Tom. But i would say 19 Months for a Hamster was rather early whether it was bred by me or was somebodys unplanned litter. However people forget that just like humans, animals can die early in life. Especially as sometimes they hold off signs of illnesses.
> 
> My eldest is 17 months and still fine as ever, and he was a petshop purchase so it really is hard to tell. There is no telling of how long they will live for, and i dont think they are being bred to any less of a standard than anytime before.
> 
> Wouldn't have anything to do with the years of interbreeding would it, From those original syrians taken from the wild? just a question.


syrians originally came from a mum and her babies, but as far as i know more bloodlines were added i think in the 80s...will have to have a dig about see if i can find the specifics


----------



## Shell195

My daughters childhood hamster Monty lived until he was about 4 years and 2 months, he was bought off a local breeder and was the tamest boy I have ever met. After Monty she refused to get another in case it didnt live up to her previous special boy.
The girl I have now is a big softy who I took in knowing she was pregnant, all her babies were very tame too.


----------



## SlinkiSnake

*Hi!*

I joined your rodent group but no1 seems 2 go there. They seem 2 b on ere! I'm looking 4 a rat and sum satin mice. I was going 2 get a rat off of Leocreations but I havn't heard n e thing, recently 
I keep rabbits and am looking 4ward 2 starting 2 training them 2 bunnyjump.
Does mated. :2thumb: Should hav orange mini rex and yellow dutch kittens, show standard from brc registered parents, on the way!


----------



## tomwilson

SlinkiSnake said:


> I joined your rodent group but no1 seems 2 go there. They seem 2 b on ere! I'm looking 4 a rat and sum satin mice. I was going 2 get a rat off of Leocreations but I havn't heard n e thing, recently
> I keep rabbits and am looking 4ward 2 starting 2 training them 2 bunnyjump.
> Does mated. :2thumb: Should hav orange mini rex and yellow dutch kittens, show standard from brc registered parents, on the way!


 good luck with your newbies dude i don't have any rats but a few people on here dude should try asking on the random cat chat thread as odd as that seems :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

SlinkiSnake said:


> I joined your rodent group but no1 seems 2 go there. They seem 2 b on ere! I'm looking 4 a rat and sum satin mice. I was going 2 get a rat off of Leocreations but I havn't heard n e thing, recently
> I keep rabbits and am looking 4ward 2 starting 2 training them 2 bunnyjump.
> Does mated. :2thumb: Should hav orange mini rex and yellow dutch kittens, show standard from brc registered parents, on the way!


please dont just get one rat, get two or three


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> syrians originally came from a mum and her babies, but as far as i know more bloodlines were added i think in the 80s...will have to have a dig about see if i can find the specifics


 they where but into america and it wasn't untill later that their cb offspring where imported into this country so still a very small gene pool with low genetic varriation really


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> they where but into america and it wasn't untill later that their cb offspring where imported into this country so still a very small gene pool with low genetic varriation really


they still do great though, theres still a healthy amount of syrians


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> syrians originally came from a mum and her babies, but as far as i know more bloodlines were added i think in the 80s...will have to have a dig about see if i can find the specifics


 The originals chewed out their cage, 2 were caught again and the female gave birth to 6, these started it off in around 1939 i think. Then early 70's another few were added, and so for america. All hamsters today bear some relation to eachother.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> The originals chewed out their cage, 2 were caught again and the female gave birth to 6, these started it off in around 1939 i think. Then early 70's another few were added, and so for america. All hamsters today bear some relation to eachother.


oh without a doubt...but they are better than the originals , i know the mother ate alot of the first litter as they were transporting , suprised she didnt eat the lot


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> oh without a doubt...but they are better than the originals , i know the mother ate alot of the first litter as they were transporting , suprised she didnt eat the lot


 That was just off the top of my head so it has a high chance it is slightly incorrect (I learnt about that when i was 13 so its hard to remember) But i remember the caretaker of the lab put them in wood cages with wire bottoms and they were still wild so they scratched out within a night. Thats how they escaped.


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> oh without a doubt...but they are better than the originals , i know the mother ate alot of the first litter as they were transporting , suprised she didnt eat the lot


 they killed her so she couldn't eat anymore


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> they killed her so she couldn't eat anymore


 Na, tom im sure they didnt. They were trying to preserve as many in the lab as possible


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> That was just off the top of my head so it has a high chance it is slightly incorrect (I learnt about that when i was 13 so its hard to remember) But i remember the caretaker of the lab put them in wood cages with wire bottoms and they were still wild so they scratched out within a night. Thats how they escaped.


it sounds about right...good job they brought the new blood in, i dont reckon we would have black syrians if they hadnt. surely its not a coincidence that they brought new blood in the 70/80s and black popped up in 85 ( pretty sure it was 85)


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Na, tom im sure they didnt. They were trying to preserve as many in the lab as possible


 alot of the ones i've read have saidshe was humanely euthanised


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> alot of the ones i've read have saidshe was humanely euthanised


never heard that :\


----------



## Alex

think of colours that were lost also though jai.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> think of colours that were lost also though jai.


 i want a copper


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> alot of the ones i've read have saidshe was humanely euthanised


 The Origin of the Golden Hamster

heres what went on tom


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> think of colours that were lost also though jai.


oh god i know...theres no true albino syrians ...the red eyes whites arent albinos , made up of cinny and dark eared whites 
albinism and melanism are normally the first morphs for an animal to crop up


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> The Origin of the Golden Hamster
> 
> heres what went on tom


 i read mine in a few books i think, i'll have to dig them out, there in the lockup right now though


----------



## tomwilson

hey alex


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> hey alex


 Hey tom


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Hey tom


 took your time :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> took your time :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Sorry :blush:


----------



## ami_j

lol hey guys


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol hey guys


 Hey Jai
Or should i say hey Jinkles? lol


----------



## tomwilson

i want some mice


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Hey Jai
> Or should i say hey Jinkles? lol


dont push it lol


tomwilson said:


> i want some mice


nah you want rats


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i want some mice


 What sorta' mice?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> dont push it lol
> 
> nah you want rats


 :lol2:

Nah, He wants Mice and Rats. :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Nah, He wants Mice and Rats. :2thumb:


no i want some small mammals that don't take up to much space and are happy living together, not sure what type, i like dormice but i'm tempted to get some fancy mice


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Nah, He wants Mice and Rats. :2thumb:


lol yeah... but mice are cute but not very bright . and they are more smelly than rats and dont live as long


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> no i want some small mammals that don't take up to much space and are happy living together, not sure what type, i like dormice but i'm tempted to get some fancy mice


Only get doormice if you like looking at an empty cage. I have not seen mine in ages, they hide as soon as i come near. Gone in a flash!


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Only get doormice if you like looking at an empty cage. I have not seen mine in ages, they hide as soon as i come near. Gone in a flash!


 i could always hope to see them lol.


----------



## tomwilson

night guys


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i could always hope to see them lol.


 Thats about all you would do :lol2:Honestly mate, you will see them about once a month if you are lucky! even then its for about a second. The only thing i see moving is the level of food and water!


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> night guys


You off now mate. Night.:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> night guys


night tom


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lol yeah... but mice are cute but not very bright . and they are more smelly than rats and dont live as long


This is true.. Even though I love my meeces to death. They aren't as amazing as ratties :2thumb:


----------



## Alex

Multi's are more intelligent than mice, but not as much as rats. Plus all mine are vicious


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> This is true.. Even though I love my meeces to death. They aren't as amazing as ratties :2thumb:


dont get me wrong they are cute and fun to watch im justhooked on rats you get abetter relationshp with them i think


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> dont get me wrong they are cute and fun to watch im justhooked on rats you get abetter relationshp with them i think


I agree with you . I can play with my mice but they don't yearn for attention like rats do : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I agree with you . I can play with my mice but they don't yearn for attention like rats do : victory:


howlong til you get your rats now cillah?


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> howlong til you get your rats now cillah?


Not sure. The landlord won't get back to us about renovations. Which is pretty annoying.. But as soon as they are done I get my rats


----------



## Shell195

Not all doormice are like yours Alex, I know people that have tame ones :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Not all doormice are like yours Alex, I know people that have tame ones :flrt:


 any of them breed?


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> any of them breed?


 

Not now, the people who had them moved and donated them to a safari park but she offered me few first and I could kick myself now as I said no:bash:

Ask Jen, she may know of a local person who breeds tame ones
Cat and ditta used to have them I think


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Not now, the people who had them moved and donated them to a safari park but she offered me few first and I could kick myself now as I said no:bash:


 shame cute little critters


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Not sure. The landlord won't get back to us about renovations. Which is pretty annoying.. But as soon as they are done I get my rats


that is annoying


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> that is annoying


It is but I can't really do anything about it. I ask Martin everyday but he can't ask her everyday.. :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> It is but I can't really do anything about it. I ask Martin everyday but he can't ask her everyday.. :whistling2:


he could try.....:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> he could try.....:lol2:


Well he did but the landlord said it is her husband and whenever he gets time off of work :whip:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Well he did but the landlord said it is her husband and whenever he gets time off of work :whip:


i was joking hun of course hes trying...i meant everyday , was joking though, dont want you getting evicted :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i was joking hun of course hes trying...i meant everyday , was joking though, dont want you getting evicted :lol2:


No that would be horrible. But yeah I want them badly. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> No that would be horrible. But yeah I want them badly. :2thumb:


im not suprised


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> im not suprised


Gosh! I need to think of names =o


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Not all doormice are like yours Alex, I know people that have tame ones :flrt:


 Every one i have seen has been like mine. Was fun when one hopped out the tank once at feeding time. Thats the most i have ever seen one, had to move a huge bookcase to get it out.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Gosh! I need to think of names =o


ooo got any ideas? going with a theme?


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Every one i have seen has been like mine. Was fun when one hopped out the tank once at feeding time. Thats the most i have ever seen one, had to move a huge bookcase to get it out.


 
:lol2:

Look at this one

Photos of my little Fatman


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Look at this one
> 
> Photos of my little Fatman


awww he is cute


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Look at this one
> 
> Photos of my little Fatman


I have managed to get some pics of mine. When i go out to the shed again i will get the camera and get the pics up :2thumb: Mine still arent as tame as that though, wish they were.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I have managed to get some pics of mine. When i go out to the shed again i will get the camera and get the pics up :2thumb: Mine still arent as tame as that though, wish they were.


i didnt realise you had these and they were this cute hehe


----------



## Shell195

They are very pretty critters arent they:flrt:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i didnt realise you had these and they were this cute hehe


I have a pair of them. Theyt are very cute :flrt:


Shell195 said:


> They are very pretty critters arent they:flrt:


The certainly are :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I have a pair of them. Theyt are very cute :flrt:
> 
> 
> The certainly are :flrt:


you should let me have them :flrt::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

i want to have them in a 2 foot glass viv with grass nesta verital standing sticks and branches and some rope runnung around for them to run along and a wheel obviously


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i want to have them in a 2 foot glass viv with grass nesta verital standing sticks and branches and some rope runnung around for them to run along and a wheel obviously


NOMINE :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> NOMINE :lol2:


:lol2:not his ones i'm going to find my own :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> :lol2:not his ones i'm going to find my own :lol2:


oh ok lol thats cool


----------



## freekygeeky

Just thought i would post some photos!








A range of ginger babies

















I somehow got a naked in my LOngHAIRED litter, lol here she (i think) is...
Look at the pubes!









LONGS!

























Sheepies

























Odd coloured one!


----------



## ami_j

freekygeeky said:


> Just thought i would post some photos!
> image
> A range of ginger babies
> image
> image
> 
> I somehow got a naked in my LOngHAIRED litter, lol here she (i think) is...
> Look at the pubes!
> image
> 
> LONGS!
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Sheepies
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Odd coloured one!
> image


awww ginger mousies :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

ami_j said:


> awww ginger mousies :flrt:


hehe!!


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> awww ginger mousies :flrt:


 i love ginger critters:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i love ginger critters:flrt:


me too lol i really want a silver fawn rat


----------



## Myth

Some _very_ gorgeous meece you have there.
But that mouse in first pic !!! 

:mf_dribble:

Super pretty Ginger meeces !
Hoping for 'Ginger' brokens some day.

Waiting to see what my new fuzzy broken babes turn out like.
The dad looked ginger as a babe - there one a bit like him.










(sorta browny/gingery broken one top of the heap ?!) 
Am pretty carp with mouse colours.
I blame my head being too full of hamster stuff.
Have got some pretty litters keeping me busy lately too.

Mice genetics seem FAR more complicated than Syrians !


----------



## Cillah

Other than really wanting a long haired white Syrian..


When my boyfriend makes me a couple of hamster tubs I am going to be moving my current Syrian into one to give him more room. So his cage will be spare. I have been thinking of filling it with a different kind of hamster. But I don't really know much about hamsters..

I do find Winter Whites cute. I don't mind only keeping the one but if they are better off with a pair that will be fine. I want something that I can handle.. Not something skittish and feisty. Any suggestions ?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Other than really wanting a long haired white Syrian..
> 
> 
> When my boyfriend makes me a couple of hamster tubs I am going to be moving my current Syrian into one to give him more room. So his cage will be spare. I have been thinking of filling it with a different kind of hamster. But I don't really know much about hamsters..
> 
> I do find Winter Whites cute. I don't mind only keeping the one but if they are better off with a pair that will be fine. I want something that I can handle.. Not something skittish and feisty. Any suggestions ?


i dont rate dwarves personally...they arent as friendly in my experience, and are prone to more issues than syrians...if you do get a winter white, make sure you got to a breeder that has PURE winter whites, they will be hard to find as majority are mixed with campbells

oh and you can keep them in pairs but chances are they will fall out and need splitting.


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i dont rate dwarves personally...they arent as friendly in my experience, and are prone to more issues than syrians...if you do get a winter white, make sure you got to a breeder that has PURE winter whites, they will be hard to find as majority are mixed with campbells


That doesn't sound too good at all. Maybe I will just focus my attention on looking for the seemingly hard to find long haired white. : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> That doesn't sound too good at all. Maybe I will just focus my attention on looking for the seemingly hard to find long haired white. : victory:


thats just my experience , i had a couple that were friendly , but syrians just tame down nicer...
dont give up , i found a long haired whitish hammy in a pet shop lol 
also a long haired cream roan will look white


----------



## ditta

ooooooo never been in here before......<<looks around>> hmmmm not too bad, not scary like the spider bit, not filthy like the 18+ hmmm may visit here again:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cilla we have a female Chinese hamster called Mimi and she is really friendly. They are quite odd looking hamsters with their long slim bodies and longer than average tail that they curl round your finger


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> thats just my experience , i had a couple that were friendly , but syrians just tame down nicer...
> dont give up , i found a long haired whitish hammy in a pet shop lol
> also a long haired cream roan will look white


I think I will look once the hamster bins have been made. I just wanted something that is bigger than a mouse and smaller for a Syrian for the cage. A dwarf hamster seemed perfect and I can't think of anything else. :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Cilla we have a female Chinese hamster called Mimi and she is really friendly. They are quite odd looking hamsters with their long slim bodies and longer than average tail that they curl round your finger


 
shell mimi is a pomeranian not a bloody hamster:bash:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Cilla we have a female Chinese hamster called Mimi and she is really friendly. They are quite odd looking hamsters with their long slim bodies and longer than average tail that they curl round your finger


So would you say as long as they are bred well and socialised they can be nice like Syrians ?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Other than really wanting a long haired white Syrian..
> 
> 
> When my boyfriend makes me a couple of hamster tubs I am going to be moving my current Syrian into one to give him more room. So his cage will be spare. I have been thinking of filling it with a different kind of hamster. But I don't really know much about hamsters..
> 
> I do find Winter Whites cute. I don't mind only keeping the one but if they are better off with a pair that will be fine. I want something that I can handle.. Not something skittish and feisty. Any suggestions ?


 my winter whites fell out and had to be seperated, robos would probably be a bit to skittish and they are very very fast. i would worry about putting them in a cage for syrians though especialy robos and chinese dwarves as they may slip between the bars


----------



## ditta

hello am i invisible :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> my winter whites fell out and had to be seperated, robos would probably be a bit to skittish and they are very very fast. i would worry about putting them in a cage for syrians though especialy robos and chinese dwarves as they may slip between the bars


I might just stick to Syrians then. .

I don't want to get anything that might fall out. Or anything that I couldn't bond with properly. But I guess that's why I asked. To find out more .

Will just stick to the Syrians .


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> hello am i invisible :lol2:


 did anyone else hear that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I might just stick to Syrians then. .
> 
> I don't want to get anything that might fall out. Or anything that I couldn't bond with properly. But I guess that's why I asked. To find out more .
> 
> Will just stick to the Syrians .


 i like dwarve but i'm not sure i'll get anymore


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shell mimi is a pomeranian not a bloody hamster:bash:


 
Must be the name of tiny furries:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> So would you say as long as they are bred well and socialised they can be nice like Syrians ?


 
Yes mine is really tame and cute


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I think I will look once the hamster bins have been made. I just wanted something that is bigger than a mouse and smaller for a Syrian for the cage. A dwarf hamster seemed perfect and I can't think of anything else. :lol2:


shells suggestion of a chinese hammy isnt too bad , i had one that was quite friendly
from the rat and mouse like hamster family


----------



## ditta

right....not very welcoming in here....<<heads back to cat chat where im loved>>:blush:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> right....not very welcoming in here....<<heads back to cat chat where im loved>>:blush:


stay we love you really plus we are the chat thread minus eileen really :Na_Na_Na_Na:

maybe we should get eileen over here


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> shells suggestion of a chinese hammy isnt too bad , i had one that was quite friendly
> from the rat and mouse like hamster family


What are Mandarin Dwarf hamsters? :blush:


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> stay we love you really plus we are the chat thread minus eileen really :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> maybe we should get eileen over here


 ok tom youve twisted my arm

my name is ditta and im a mousaholic:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> What are Mandarin Dwarf hamsters? :blush:


 
If you look under NaomiR she has threads with them on they are very pretty orangey hammies. I dont know how tame they are though

Here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/534891-baby-mandarin-dwarf-hamsters.html


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> If you look under NaomiR she has threads with them on they are very pretty orangey hammies. I dont know how tame they are though


I saw them and really liked them but I wasn't sure if they were a certain breed. I don't know a lot about hamsters. I am not going to lie. :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> What are Mandarin Dwarf hamsters? :blush:


 cute little critters but not many of hem about i think niomeR (don't think ispelt that right) has some but the colour came from hybrids of ww and cambells but some breaders are working on purifying the lines but i don't no what species they are using to purify them with


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> ok tom youve twisted my arm
> 
> my name is ditta and im a mousaholic:lol2:


 my name is tom and i'm a hamsterloholic


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> cute little critters but not many of hem about i think niomeR (don't think ispelt that right) has some but the colour came from hybrids of ww and cambells but some breaders are working on purifying the lines but i don't no what species they are using to purify them with


Oh that's what I wanted to know. Thank you . 

All of you have given such good advice but I think I am not going to venture any further with hamsters. Syrians are good enough for me :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Oh that's what I wanted to know. Thank you .
> 
> All of you have given such good advice but I think I am not going to venture any further with hamsters. Syrians are good enough for me :2thumb:


 could always get one in the future i am tempted by mandarins but think i'll wait a few years to see how the lines turn out tbh


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> ok tom youve twisted my arm
> 
> my name is ditta and im a mousaholic:lol2:





tomwilson said:


> my name is tom and i'm a hamsterloholic


 

My name is Shell and Im a Spyhnxaholic


Dennis is a bad boy, its my sons birthday tomorrow so I wrapped his presents and left them on our bed. I turned my back for 5 minutes and the baldy git had ripped all the paper off Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> My name is Shell and Im a Spyhnxaholic


 theres no cure for you then face only a mother could love :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> My name is Shell and Im a Spyhnxaholic


On that note.. I think Sphynx are really cute. Animals without fur are wonderful :blush:.

Martin doesn't like them though. Even my FUZZY mouse is his least favourite because she doesn't have much fur. But she's covered.

Anyway so I sat beside him today with my iPhone and went on Youtube and watched videos of Sphynxs as I knew he'd get curious and watch. Slowly working on him :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> My name is Shell and Im a Spyhnxaholic
> 
> 
> Dennis is a bad boy, its my sons birthday tomorrow so I wrapped his presents and left them on our bed. I turned my back for 5 minutes and the baldy git had ripped all the paper off Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 
dennis isnt naughty, he fort it waz his burfday:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> dennis isnt naughty, he fort it waz his burfday:whistling2:


:lol2: Every day is Dennis`s birthday


Harley was being a good boy enjoying his tummy tickles


----------



## ami_j

guess that leaves me to be the rat-o-holic lol



Cillah said:


> What are Mandarin Dwarf hamsters? :blush:


its a colour of dwarf hamster they are hybrids between winter whites and campbells , i know naomiR has some she brought over from europe. 


tomwilson said:


> cute little critters but not many of hem about i think niomeR (don't think ispelt that right) has some but the colour came from hybrids of ww and cambells but some breaders are working on purifying the lines but i don't no what species they are using to purify them with


i saw that , can a hybrid ever be actually purifyed....
even if they are pure so to speak im guessing they will still be prone to all the issues of regular hybrids


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> guess that leaves me to be the rat-o-holic lol


Rats are my favourite animal but I am ratless..

What can I be a holic of :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Rats are my favourite animal but I am ratless..
> 
> What can I be a holic of :gasp:


hedgehog?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> guess that leaves me to be the rat-o-holic lol
> 
> 
> its a colour of dwarf hamster they are hybrids between winter whites and campbells , i know naomiR has some she brought over from europe.
> 
> i saw that , can a hybrid ever be actually purifyed....
> even if they are pure so to speak im guessing they will still be prone to all the issues of regular hybrids


 eventually down the line i guess you can't argue that there has never been a cross over obviously but if they are outbred over the years to the same species i'd find it acceptable tbh


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> hedgehog?



Hmm yeah. Martin loves them more than me though.

Can I be a Duprasi holic without one =o?


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> Hmm yeah. Martin loves them more than me though.
> 
> Can I be a Duprasi holic without one =o?


 you can be a recovering dupholic:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Hmm yeah. Martin loves them more than me though.
> 
> Can I be a Duprasi holic without one =o?


 hhhhhhhhmmmmm think that might leave you with a fight on your hands


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> hhhhhhhhmmmmm think that might leave you with a fight on your hands


Well no one else has claimed it and I can love them from afar!

Plus I want one by the end of the year for sure : victory:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> you can be a recovering dupholic:lol2:


I don't want to recover :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> I don't want to recover :lol2:


:lol2k well a duprasiless dupaholic :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> :lol2k well a duprasiless dupaholic :lol2:


Yep but soon I will have a 3ft tank. It's a start! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just paired Bob with the new girl again as she never got pregnant last time.


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> Yep but soon I will have a 3ft tank. It's a start! :lol2:


see you soon be a proper dupaholic:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> eventually down the line i guess you can't argue that there has never been a cross over obviously but if they are outbred over the years to the same species i'd find it acceptable tbh


tbh its not so much the purity that bothers me its the health issues from mixing them...defo be interested to see how it goes...mum of those babies killedher partner


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Ive just paired Bob with the new girl again as she never got pregnant last time.


I hope it goes well 



ditta said:


> see you soon be a proper dupaholic:lol2:


I hope so. If all goes well with the mating. I think


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ive just paired Bob with the new girl again as she never got pregnant last time.


 fingers crossed. feed them some asparagus:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> tbh its not so much the purity that bothers me its the health issues from mixing them...defo be interested to see how it goes...mum of those babies killedher partner


 is that in naomiR's thread i'll have to take another look


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> is that in naomiR's thread i'll have to take another look


shes selling the female , there was a thread in the classifieds


----------



## Shell195

Wait until Cilla sees Neils mice and things on here, I love texels:flrt:

my exotic mammels - 0ldtmeworld


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Wait until Cilla sees Neils mice and things on here, I love texels:flrt:
> 
> my exotic mammels - 0ldtmeworld



OH THEY ARE SO CUTE. TEXELS!

I was thinking when I get the date set for Neil to deliver and don't have a satin female doe. I will ask him if he has one for me.

But awwh. They are all so cute. I should just swap houses with him :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Woah, lotsa posts here today : victory:

Hey ditta : victory: More people from the cat chat over on this thread now. Just need Eileen to head over here :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

Alex said:


> Woah, lotsa posts here today : victory:
> 
> Hey ditta : victory: More people from the cat chat over on this thread now. Just need Eileen to head over here :2thumb:


 i was always scared in case the rat police were on here:lol2:

jamie


----------



## Alex

ditta said:


> i was always scared in case the rat police were on here:lol2:
> 
> jamie


 Haha, nope. None in sight.


----------



## Cillah

Everyone is safe here =D


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> i was always scared in case the rat police were on here:lol2:
> 
> jamie


:lol2:


----------



## pippainnit

Random rodent question - does anyone have any explanation behind my extremely licky ratty?! I've got two (Monyet and Nimh) and Nimh is absolutely obsessed with licking everyone, and getting moreso obsessed by it by the day! I had a gander on Google and most things were pointing towards affection and preening, which I don't mind at all as long as it's not an indication of her having any underlying problem. Bless her - it's pretty endearing!


----------



## ami_j

pippainnit said:


> Random rodent question - does anyone have any explanation behind my extremely licky ratty?! I've got two (Monyet and Nimh) and Nimh is absolutely obsessed with licking everyone, and getting moreso obsessed by it by the day! I had a gander on Google and most things were pointing towards affection and preening, which I don't mind at all as long as it's not an indication of her having any underlying problem. Bless her - it's pretty endearing!


thats pretty much it...endearment  has she always been like that?


----------



## tomwilson

pippainnit said:


> Random rodent question - does anyone have any explanation behind my extremely licky ratty?! I've got two (Monyet and Nimh) and Nimh is absolutely obsessed with licking everyone, and getting moreso obsessed by it by the day! I had a gander on Google and most things were pointing towards affection and preening, which I don't mind at all as long as it's not an indication of her having any underlying problem. Bless her - it's pretty endearing!


 sorry i do't know rats


----------



## pippainnit

ami_j said:


> thats pretty much it...endearment  has she always been like that?


Aw, that's reassuring. No, she hasn't always been like it. She is beyond affectionate in other ways. I've never had a rat like her in terms of affection - she runs towards me if I try to creep past her cage and clings to me like a leach most of the time! But it's only the last couple of months she's really started the licking thing. Most people find it hilarious as she really goes for it!


----------



## ami_j

pippainnit said:


> Aw, that's reassuring. No, she hasn't always been like it. She is beyond affectionate in other ways. I've never had a rat like her in terms of affection - she runs towards me if I try to creep past her cage and clings to me like a leach most of the time! But it's only the last couple of months she's really started the licking thing. Most people find it hilarious as she really goes for it!


bless her , ive got a really affectionate girl who is obsessed with licking


----------



## tomwilson

this is more a musing than a question but has anyone on her who's bred hamster (and it may cross over to other rodents too) that paler colour seem to be bigger and braver animals my 3 creams left the nest and started taking solid 3 days before any of the golden ones just wondered if anyone else has experienced this


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> this is more a musing than a question but has anyone on her who's bred hamster (and it may cross over to other rodents too) that paler colour seem to be bigger and braver animals my 3 creams left the nest and started taking solid 3 days before any of the golden ones just wondered if anyone else has experienced this


not sure if its due to being paler , been told that creams are known for being friendly so thats probably it. also as your keeping creams its probably that your paying more attention to them too lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> not sure if its due to being paler , been told that creams are known for being friendly so thats probably it. also as your keeping creams its probably that your paying more attention to them too lol


 i thought that might be the case thats why i wanted to see what other people have found the 2 strongest in the litter where both creams although cilla's charlie was one of the smallest to so probably being biased, but those 3 where first out and about and it wasn't untill 3 days later thegoldens came out


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i thought that might be the case thats why i wanted to see what other people have found the 2 strongest in the litter where both creams although cilla's charlie was one of the smallest to so probably being biased, but those 3 where first out and about and it wasn't untill 3 days later thegoldens came out


its possible its a coincedence but people on the hamster forum used to say that creams tended towards great temperements, that torts and yellows were skittish or highly strung (true lol) and the cinnamon females smell bad when in season


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> its possible its a coincedence but people on the hamster forum used to say that creams tended towards great temperements, that torts and yellows were skittish or highly strung (true lol) and the cinnamon females smell bad when in season


 :roll2:at the cinnamon can't say i've been smelling them during that time to tell you :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> :roll2:at the cinnamon can't say i've been smelling them during that time to tell you :lol2:


they are obviously so smelly that you dont have to smell them it must stink out the room lol 
my cinny girl wasnt too bad so idk


----------



## pippainnit

I'm currently looking after my friend's two male rats, who're a little on the plump side! I've got them for two weeks and she's been a bit worried recently about the size of them and I have to agree - they're pretty much the largest bucks I've seen. To be fair to her, she gives them a really good diet and they get plenty of out-of-cage time and opportunities for exercise but they're just pretty lazy buggers who don't seem all that interested in getting about much and would rather laze on your lap or in their hammocks. All the treats I've got for them are healthy and they're on a good food diet, too. 

Does anyone have any tips/advice on the best way to help them shed a bit without stressing them out?

Obviously if it was the case that they were happy and healthy enough then I'd be inclined to leave them be and live their lives out, but to be fair, they are pretty massive and have slowed down even more recently, which I think is due to their weight gain.

Any tips?!


----------



## ami_j

pippainnit said:


> I'm currently looking after my friend's two male rats, who're a little on the plump side! I've got them for two weeks and she's been a bit worried recently about the size of them and I have to agree - they're pretty much the largest bucks I've seen. To be fair to her, she gives them a really good diet and they get plenty of out-of-cage time and opportunities for exercise but they're just pretty lazy buggers who don't seem all that interested in getting about much and would rather laze on your lap or in their hammocks. All the treats I've got for them are healthy and they're on a good food diet, too.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips/advice on the best way to help them shed a bit without stressing them out?
> 
> Obviously if it was the case that they were happy and healthy enough then I'd be inclined to leave them be and live their lives out, but to be fair, they are pretty massive and have slowed down even more recently, which I think is due to their weight gain.
> 
> Any tips?!


what exactly are they on? if its a shunamite style mix cutting down the amount of pasta would be a good start ,and less protein if they are older.
some bucks are just big really , and many are lazy :lol2:


----------



## pippainnit

I think there could be too much protein to be honest. I was just so surprised when I saw them! I know I'm used to my little female ones but these guys are something else completely. I've got a huge front room which is rat-proofed which my girls bomb around, jumping up and down from the sofas etc. They spend hours in there wearing themselves out. I put the boys on the floor and they just sat there, squashed, looking like plumped out road kill! 

They're gorgeous though. I'll try to cut them back on anything that seems over proteinous for now and maybe that'll do it. I was getting them to try and run around a bit earlier after some treats in my hand but they soon got bored of that.

I honestly can't believe how different a lot of male and female rats are - to me they seem like a completely separate species almost!


----------



## ami_j

pippainnit said:


> I think there could be too much protein to be honest. I was just so surprised when I saw them! I know I'm used to my little female ones but these guys are something else completely. I've got a huge front room which is rat-proofed which my girls bomb around, jumping up and down from the sofas etc. They spend hours in there wearing themselves out. I put the boys on the floor and they just sat there, squashed, looking like plumped out road kill!
> 
> They're gorgeous though. I'll try to cut them back on anything that seems over proteinous for now and maybe that'll do it. I was getting them to try and run around a bit earlier after some treats in my hand but they soon got bored of that.
> 
> I honestly can't believe how different a lot of male and female rats are - to me they seem like a completely separate species almost!


lol they are VERY different, males are happy just to sit and be mega lazy:lol2:
thats a good way to go , too much protein damages their kidneys 
might be worth changing their food all together if they are on a commercial food , most rats will leave alot of the bits , and shunamite can be tailored to rats individual needs


----------



## tomwilson

look at these 
IKEA board-mod at my livingroom on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

ikea hacker: Expedit hamster home


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> look at these
> IKEA board-mod at my livingroom on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> ikea hacker: Expedit hamster home


they are awesome  perfect hamster cages , they love room


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> they are awesome  perfect hamster cages , they love room


 they are cool i think i'd rather put gerbils in them though just seems a bit much for one little animal, but if i had the space i'd keep a hamster in them


----------



## Myth

Where's all the rodent people at lately ?

:lol2:


I have my first litter of baby Chinese hams coming to 4 weeks old now. 
Cute as cute can be but rather bouncy little horrors at the moment.
(unless they are still half asleep as below !!)











Baby hams coming along well, had a couple place at show yesterday so quite chuffed there.
Couple more Syrian litters planned for this year.
Don't know what the hams have planned mind. 
(bound to be different to my own plans...lol.)


----------



## tomwilson

Myth said:


> Where's all the rodent people at lately ?
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> I have my first litter of baby Chinese hams coming to 4 weeks old now.
> Cute as cute can be but rather bouncy little horrors at the moment.
> (unless they are still half asleep as below !!)
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Baby hams coming along well, had a couple place at show yesterday so quite chuffed there.
> Couple more Syrian litters planned for this year.
> Don't know what the hams have planned mind.
> (bound to be different to my own plans...lol.)


 cute hammy myth sorry i forgot to post when i saw you had posted on here lol


----------



## Myth

*London Champs this Saturday !!*
*in Reading...*

*:lol2:*

*Hopefully off to show hams and have a nosey at the mice... *
*:mf_dribble:*

*Anyone else ?*


----------



## tomwilson

Myth said:


> *London Champs this Saturday !!*
> *in Reading...*
> 
> *:lol2:*
> 
> *Hopefully off to show hams and have a nosey at the mice... *
> *:mf_dribble:*
> 
> *Anyone else ?*


 never anything within reach for me unfortunatley


----------



## pippainnit

Well I'm off to the vet's again in an hour 

Monyet my rat had an ear infection at the beginning of the month. The symptoms apparently made it look a lot worse than what it was and after being dosed up on Baytril and steroids she made a really good recovery - albeit one with a slight head tilt, bless her. 

For the last few weeks she's been absolutely fine, eating great, coming out okay and seemed back to her normal self then I went to see her this morning to give them their breakfasts and she looked absolutely terrible.

Not only was she slumped to one side and unable to stand without great difficulty, but she had red mucus all around both of her eyes and coming from her nose. Now I know that this can be a common thing with rats but assumed that this would indicate a respiratory problem and wouldn't be connected to any residual ear infection? I also don't know how it could come on so suddenly. She's shown no respiratory symptoms whatsoever until this morning and it was such a horrible shock to see her like that. Especially as she's only around 8 months or so. 

Anyway, I've booked an emergency appointment with the vet (which unfortunately is not for another hour but I was lucky to get that one anyway) so fingers crossed they'll be able to do something, but in the meantime I'm worried sick. She also feels incredibly thin, but again this is only something that seems apparent this morning. She has eaten so well these last few weeks and looked to be putting on weight since the ear infection but this morning she felt so bony.

Poor Monyet


----------



## tomwilson

pippainnit said:


> Well I'm off to the vet's again in an hour
> 
> Monyet my rat had an ear infection at the beginning of the month. The symptoms apparently made it look a lot worse than what it was and after being dosed up on Baytril and steroids she made a really good recovery - albeit one with a slight head tilt, bless her.
> 
> For the last few weeks she's been absolutely fine, eating great, coming out okay and seemed back to her normal self then I went to see her this morning to give them their breakfasts and she looked absolutely terrible.
> 
> Not only was she slumped to one side and unable to stand without great difficulty, but she had red mucus all around both of her eyes and coming from her nose. Now I know that this can be a common thing with rats but assumed that this would indicate a respiratory problem and wouldn't be connected to any residual ear infection? I also don't know how it could come on so suddenly. She's shown no respiratory symptoms whatsoever until this morning and it was such a horrible shock to see her like that. Especially as she's only around 8 months or so.
> 
> Anyway, I've booked an emergency appointment with the vet (which unfortunately is not for another hour but I was lucky to get that one anyway) so fingers crossed they'll be able to do something, but in the meantime I'm worried sick. She also feels incredibly thin, but again this is only something that seems apparent this morning. She has eaten so well these last few weeks and looked to be putting on weight since the ear infection but this morning she felt so bony.
> 
> Poor Monyet


 aww i'm sorry to hear that hopfully the vet can sort something out for her, do you think maybe the meds for the ear infection could have been masking the symptoms of the RI


----------



## Cillah

Poor Monyet. Hopefully she will be ohkay. Our thoughts are with her x


----------



## pippainnit

Thank you both, means a lot.

To be honest, I hadn't even thought of that about the medication masking the respiratory stuff. Definitely makes sense though.

Just got back from the vet's now. He was very understanding but said that while she's seemingly been okay with the first dose of medication, the fact that it's come back with such a vengeance (especially the respiratory symptoms too) doesn't look good at all. She was also weighed and is down to 240 grams when last month she was 290. 

She's been given some more Baytril which he said would be sufficient for ten day's worth of treatment, along with more steroids. She's eaten a little bit of banana and a few cashew nuts, the latter of which I'm hoping will be quite calorific and maybe fatten her up a bit but it's just wait and see really. I've got another appointment on Wednesday for her to be weighed, etc. if she's seemingly getting better over the weekend, but if not then I can get an emergency appointment either tomorrow or Sunday to take it from there  

The only thing now though is that she's in her cage with the three others. To be fair, they're not overly bothering her and 90% of the time she's being left to sleep in a separate bed which I made on the bottom of the cage so that she couldn't fall or injure herself as her balance is so bad, but occasionally they're pottering over to her and trying to climb on top of her. She doesn't look distressed and I've been keeping an eye on the others and putting them on my bed for a bit to leave her have some peace, but she almost looks more distressed if she's in the cage on her own as she's not used to that. It was bad enough taking her to the vet's on her own - should I just leave them be and keep an eye on them all? Or would it be better to put her in a separate cage during recovery? 

Cheers all


----------



## Amalthea

Porphyrin (the red discharge) can come about with any sort of stress or illness. Just keep her warm and try to get some food and fluids into her. If she's struggling to eat, get soft tasty food. Mashed taters with cheese and gravy works well usually. And get some pedialyte in to keep her electrolytes up and stop her getting dehydrated.


----------



## pippainnit

Amalthea said:


> Porphyrin (the red discharge) can come about with any sort of stress or illness. Just keep her warm and try to get some food and fluids into her. If she's struggling to eat, get soft tasty food. Mashed taters with cheese and gravy works well usually. And get some pedialyte in to keep her electrolytes up and stop her getting dehydrated.


Thanks for the advice. She's had some mashed banana and I'll try the gravy and mash thing now too. As for the Pedialyte - how much would you recommend giving her?


----------



## Amalthea

Just give her as much as she'll take.... It'll keep her hydrated better than water.


----------



## pippainnit

Thought I'd resurrect this thread as I didn't want to make a whole new one. 

Basically, my friend has had to go away for the weekend (it's her sister's wedding and she's Maid of Honour) and rang me in tears yesterday morning as she had woken up to find her male rat rather poorly. He was very lethargic and cold (despite his cage being in her bedroom which is perfect temperature), and his feet and tail had a yellowy hue to them. He was refusing food and water and simply lying there.

She booked an emergency appointment at the vet who said that he'd had sudden weight loss (he was only at the vet's last week for an unrelated issue and was weighed then) and that he looked jaundiced/had jaundice (unsure of the terminology!) All that she informed me was that the vet gave two separate injections of medication that he said should take effect within 24-hours. He advised her to keep him warm and feed pureed food and try him with water as much as possible to ensure he doesn't become dehydrated. He also gave syringes for the food. Now she was so upset as straight after the vet's she had to literally drive to her sister's wedding (about five hours away) to make sure she was there on time. She didn't want to go but I insisted that she should and that I'd look after him the best I could. I've also got her vet's number and she said that if he was no better by the end of the weekend then she'd want me to take him to the vets to be PTS. 

She's out of contact as where she is for the wedding has no signal so I'm unsure what medication was given. I've kept him very warm and his body temperature does seem to have increased somewhat. In the last day though he's only had a couple of bits of chicken, a little bit of water and some banana. He has definitely perked up in himself and was walking around the cage earlier instead of simply being slumped, but I was just wondering whether anyone has any more suggestions on how I can care for him tomorrow? Any recommendations of food that could help bulk him up without being too much? A good way of getting liquids into him? He doesn't like the syringe at all and I don't want to stress him out if he's already a bit weak.

I've looked online but couldn't find any real suggestions. 

Thanks All.


----------



## ami_j

pippainnit said:


> Thought I'd resurrect this thread as I didn't want to make a whole new one.
> 
> Basically, my friend has had to go away for the weekend (it's her sister's wedding and she's Maid of Honour) and rang me in tears yesterday morning as she had woken up to find her male rat rather poorly. He was very lethargic and cold (despite his cage being in her bedroom which is perfect temperature), and his feet and tail had a yellowy hue to them. He was refusing food and water and simply lying there.
> 
> She booked an emergency appointment at the vet who said that he'd had sudden weight loss (he was only at the vet's last week for an unrelated issue and was weighed then) and that he looked jaundiced/had jaundice (unsure of the terminology!) All that she informed me was that the vet gave two separate injections of medication that he said should take effect within 24-hours. He advised her to keep him warm and feed pureed food and try him with water as much as possible to ensure he doesn't become dehydrated. He also gave syringes for the food. Now she was so upset as straight after the vet's she had to literally drive to her sister's wedding (about five hours away) to make sure she was there on time. She didn't want to go but I insisted that she should and that I'd look after him the best I could. I've also got her vet's number and she said that if he was no better by the end of the weekend then she'd want me to take him to the vets to be PTS.
> 
> She's out of contact as where she is for the wedding has no signal so I'm unsure what medication was given. I've kept him very warm and his body temperature does seem to have increased somewhat. In the last day though he's only had a couple of bits of chicken, a little bit of water and some banana. He has definitely perked up in himself and was walking around the cage earlier instead of simply being slumped, but I was just wondering whether anyone has any more suggestions on how I can care for him tomorrow? Any recommendations of food that could help bulk him up without being too much? A good way of getting liquids into him? He doesn't like the syringe at all and I don't want to stress him out if he's already a bit weak.
> 
> I've looked online but couldn't find any real suggestions.
> 
> Thanks All.


i would say juicy fruit but being a buck he cant have citrus...apple might be a good one, strawberrys. maybe a watery porridge, if he will lap maybe use some fruity cordial..i found yoghurt went down well with one of my more picky ill girls. as for food if you can get to a pet shop, the ferret malt supplement is meant to be good for them , i think it does have calories in it too 
an improvement is a good sign from being slumped and unresponsive


----------



## feorag

What about the pureed baby desserts in Jars? You could try him with something like Banana porridge, pear and banana, banana and rice?? Something like that might tempt himk to eat!


----------



## pippainnit

Excellent, thank you both. Sorry for the late replies but popped out to get some supplies and baby food - he loved that and lapped it up. Porridge went down a treat too. 

I'll keep everyone posted but fingers crossed he seems to be getting his appetite back.


----------



## ami_j

pippainnit said:


> Excellent, thank you both. Sorry for the late replies but popped out to get some supplies and baby food - he loved that and lapped it up. Porridge went down a treat too.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted but fingers crossed he seems to be getting his appetite back.


excellent news  rats can normally be swayed with something sweet :lol2:
keeping my fingers crossed for the lil guy hes doing well


----------



## Nic123100

pippainnit said:


> Excellent, thank you both. Sorry for the late replies but popped out to get some supplies and baby food - he loved that and lapped it up. Porridge went down a treat too.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted but fingers crossed he seems to be getting his appetite back.


 
Fingers crossed for the little guy, keep us updated!


----------



## pippainnit

Hi All, 

Unfortunately Micu was put to sleep this morning. He deteriorated badly late last night so I took him to the vet's first thing. They said they could try him on a ten day antibiotics course but because of his age it wasn't recommended. I had to do the same with Monyet really and just take the vet's objective advice. He was pitiful this morning - literally just slumped and it would've been cruel, I think, to carry on any longer. 

They think it was liver failure but can't really speculate any more than that. 

What a couple of weeks it's been


----------



## ami_j

pippainnit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Unfortunately Micu was put to sleep this morning. He deteriorated badly late last night so I took him to the vet's first thing. They said they could try him on a ten day antibiotics course but because of his age it wasn't recommended. I had to do the same with Monyet really and just take the vet's objective advice. He was pitiful this morning - literally just slumped and it would've been cruel, I think, to carry on any longer.
> 
> They think it was liver failure but can't really speculate any more than that.
> 
> What a couple of weeks it's been


oh bless him  RIP lil guy 
these times of bad luck do seem to join together *hug*


----------



## Nic123100

pippainnit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Unfortunately Micu was put to sleep this morning. He deteriorated badly late last night so I took him to the vet's first thing. They said they could try him on a ten day antibiotics course but because of his age it wasn't recommended. I had to do the same with Monyet really and just take the vet's objective advice. He was pitiful this morning - literally just slumped and it would've been cruel, I think, to carry on any longer.
> 
> They think it was liver failure but can't really speculate any more than that.
> 
> What a couple of weeks it's been


 
RIP Little one! So sorry for your loss, sometimes the kindest thing you cando is them them go, sounds like you did the right thing and well done to you for being strong enough to make the right decision for him :grouphug:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Revive!


----------



## tomwilson

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Revive!


wow mark you seem to have the healers touch :lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

tomwilson said:


> wow mark you seem to have the healers touch :lol2:


Try my best, id revive my own thread but this one has more pages =D


----------



## tomwilson

:lol2:


Mischievous_Mark said:


> Try my best, id revive my own thread but this one has more pages =D


----------



## pippainnit

Couple of questions...

I know there've been lots of different things written on here about the best bedding/substrate to use for rats but forgot what was mentioned. I like using paper pellets as I find it easy to keep clean and my girls seem to like them. I've been using Biocatolet but I'm finding it pretty expensive as I'm changing them so much more recently. What's the best similar product that I could perhaps order online and buy in bulk? Did do a quick google earlier but wasn't sure what sites were reputable, etc. 

Also, has anyone here had experience of using Plastikote on cages, etc? I've read that it is safe but wanted to double check before I went ahead and sorted the cage. It doesn't really give a lot of information online or on the can as to how long to leave it after spraying the cage before putting the animals back in, etc. Anyone used it before? 

Cheers y'all!


----------



## pigglywiggly

is yesterdays news ok to use? think that comes in bigger bags so should be cheaper


----------

